#ubuntu-touch 2012-04-30
 * bregma looks around and tries to act non-chalant
 * Satoris whistles.
<bregma> well, standups, but I think people are either busy or getting ready to travel
<bregma> I know I am (getting ready, that is)
<bregma> I SRUd 4 fixes for utouch-geis on Friday, I'm still waiting for approvals from the SRU team
<Satoris> Getting ready for Sprint. Presentations done.
<bregma> well, I guess I'll see everyone on Wednesday in clammy California, then
<Satoris> I'll arrive on Tuesday evening.
<Satoris> Assuming there won't be conf call either, even though Google Calendar thoughtfully sent me an email about it.
<cnd> xerent, in 12.04 it depends on whether the device has been reported to work
<cnd> upstream currently uses essentially a whitelist, and many drivers require quirks to function properly
<cnd> in the future, all Win7 HID multitouch compliant devices will work automatically, unless they need quirks
<cnd> that will probably come in 12.10
#ubuntu-touch 2012-05-01
<drostie> Which is better for ubuntu-touch, kubuntu active or unity? :>
<drostie> They both look relatively new and on the advice of the Linux Action Show I think I'll give unity a test drive for a week, especially because Kubuntu-active is only i386 and not amd64. but I was wondering if some of you had seen kubuntu-active.
<drostie> Okay, so. Ubuntu 12.04 still seems quite unusable for tablet users. D:
<drostie> At the very least, when I tap a point on the screen my pointer should go to that point on the screen. It should not try to initiate a drag action from wherever it is presently.
<drostie> There are other WTFs, but that was the one which made me quit the LiveCD.
#ubuntu-touch 2012-05-02
<xerent> cnd`: obviously the device hasn't been reported to work. however, given that I'm desiging the device, maybe I emulate a device which is known to be working and/or edit one of the drivers
<xerent> cnd`: when you say Win7 HID multitouch compliant devices, do you refer to devices that are 1) compatible with microsoft's additions to the HID digitizer standard or 2) devices approved and logo-stamped by microsoft ?
<cnd`> xerent, it needs to be compatible with the MS hid touch protocol
<cnd`> there's no certification requirement, this is linux :)
#ubuntu-touch 2012-05-03
<cnd> dandrader, can you verify https://bugs.launchpad.net/utouch-geis/+bug/984069 is fixed in precise-proposed?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 984069 in utouch-geis "Individual touches from direct devices should be in window coordinates" [Medium,Fix committed]
<cnd> you should be able to with your new laptop :)
<dandrader> cnd, yeah. but right now I'm in the process of verifying https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/979418
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 979418 in unity (Ubuntu Precise) "Pointer locks up after dragging windows with three touch gesture" [Medium,Fix committed]
<cnd> dandrader, good stuff :)
<cnd> thanks
<dandrader> horribly boring presentation
#ubuntu-touch 2013-04-29
<Deihmos> Has here been an update since release? Seems to have died down
<slipkn0t> hey guys
<slipkn0t> I had a little question, is the ubuntu touch preview still a "work in progress" rom?
<crhrabal> itll be a work in progress until the end of October, and even then  it won't probably be 100 percent stable/feature-rich until April 2014
<crhrabal> slipkn0t
<elvito> Hi all, I need your help with porting. If there is anyone who can help me please let me know
<elvito> I have done all written at Touch/Porting but Ubuntu wont boot and I dont understand 100% one of the steps
<elvito> Is there no one here who can help?!? I know I sound a little frustrated but I have been trying to port this now for 2 weeks and with no success CM works and boots but Ubuntu Touch dont...
<janimo> elvito, you should just ask specifically, stating what your issue is, and what exactly is not working
<janimo> and asking on the ubuntu-phone mailing list may be more helpful if you have lots of logs to attach or many details to share
<k1l> and what errors appear, what messages
<elvito> Okay, I have an LG P880, have custom recovery and CM10.1. I have followed all steps apart from the build/core/main.mk becausde I dont understand what I need to do there. I am getting no errors and after flashing the image the phone stays on the logo and just wont boot. Cant even get into adb console
<janimo> elvito, I think the build/core bits may not even be needed anymore, may be some legacy docs
<janimo> elvito, stays on the OEM logo and won't boot?
<janimo> Does the custom recovery build out of Ubuntu Touch sources work?
<elvito> yes on the initial logo, also sometimes it goes into a reboot loop afetr the logo. Yes the reci
<elvito> recovery image can be flashed and works
<elvito> no messages tho and bootloader state is unlocked
<janimo> elvito, after a failed boot go into recovery and see if you can see anything interesting in /proc/last_kmsg
<elvito> got that, one sec
<janimo> that is supposed to be the kernel log of the failed boot
<elvito> [70:01:01 00:00:00.000] Initializing cgroup subsys cpu
<elvito> [70:01:01 00:00:00.000] Linux version 3.1.10-CM+ (hudson@koushik-lion) (gcc version 4.6.x-google 20120106 (prerelease) (GCC) ) #1 SMP PREEMPT Tue Apr 16 15:33:03 PDT 2013
<elvito> [70:01:01 00:00:00.000] CPU: ARMv7 Processor [412fc099] revision 9 (ARMv7), cr=10c5387d
<elvito> [70:01:01 00:00:00.000] CPU: VIPT nonaliasing data cache, VIPT aliasing instruction cache
<elvito> [70:01:01 00:00:00.000] Machine: x3
<elvito> [70:01:01 00:00:00.000] Ignoring unrecognised tag 0x41000801
<elvito> [70:01:01 00:00:00.000] Ignoring unrecognised tag 0x41000801
<elvito> [70:01:01 00:00:00.000] Ignoring unrecognised tag 0x41000801
<elvito> [70:01:01 00:00:00.000]`Ignoring unrecognised tac 0x41000801
<elvito> [7p:01:01 00:00*00.000] Ignorifg unrecognisd tag 0x41000801
<elvito> [70:01:01 00: 0:00.000\ Ignoring unrecognised tag 0x41000801
<elvito> [70:01:01 00:00:00.000] Ignoring unrecognised tag 0x41000801
<elvito> [70:01:01 00:00:00.000] Found tegra_fbmem: 00708b40@ace23000
<elvito> [70:01:01 00:00:00.000] Tegra reserved memory:
<elvito> [70:01:01 00:00:00.000] LP0:                    b6005000 - b6006fff
<elvito> [70:01:01 00:00:00.000] Bootloader framebuffer: ace23000 - ad52bfff
<janimo> elvito, better use a pastebin for large walls of text
<k1l> !paste | elvito
<ubot5> elvito: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<tassadar_> what client has this working, I mean, if I tried to paste this to konversation, it would disconnect me because of flooding
<elvito> I am pretty new to IRC so sorry I did not know :(
<k1l> elvito: you are now unmuted again. please paste your stuff into a pastebin
<k1l> and then show the url in here
<elvito> the text is here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5615577/
<elvito> It does not show alot of output but that is the whole text
<janimo> elvito, so this is all that is in /proc/last_kmsg ?
<janimo> not much indeed
<janimo> elvito, are you using the same kernel binary as the working recovery image?
<elvito> I will take a look....
<janimo> elvito, if recovery boots fine, then a regular boot.img should at least progress further with the same kernel
<elvito> should be the same file. all is compiled using the brunch command and the filesizes for the boot.img match up
<elvito> the kernel is in the boot.img and in the recovery,img and I also have a kernel file compiled outside of them just called kernel with no extension
<kevinwincott> any idea when there will be a useable version of touch for asus transformers?
<bobweaver> bzoltan,  ping :)
<bzoltan> good moring bobweaver :)
<bzoltan> bobweaver: I am in UTC-8 for this week :)
<bobweaver> cool
<bobweaver> what is that westcoast USA ?
<bobweaver> at any rate I fixed and finshed the qdoc stuff
<bobweaver> ping me back when you are up and have the time to take a look at it thanks bzoltan
<bobweaver> Here is bug that I filed https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1174116
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1174116 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "There is no Qt Creator Documentation " [Undecided,In progress]
<bobweaver> Here is branch for merge https://code.launchpad.net/~josephjamesmills/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/QtCreator_Help_Plugins/+merge/161353
<bzoltan> bobweaver: I am on the west coast
<bobweaver> have fun well you are there bay area ?
<bobweaver> west coast is cool I lived out there for over 10 years owned property in nor cal
<bobweaver> went to school out there also though in WA
<bzoltan> yes, in Oakland
<diegocarrera> has somebody get works swipe down with 4 fingers on ubuntu 13.04 64 bits ?
<diegocarrera> i have elantech touchpad
<davmor2> diegocarrera: this is the channel for the new Ubuntu on phones and tablets, you need the #ubuntu channel for general help, or ask.ubuntu.com is another option.
<bobweaver> that is cool bzoltan  are you going to have a chance to go to santa cruz ?  henry cowell park is nice
<diegocarrera> ohh, thanks davmor2
<bobweaver> bzoltan,  there is also pizza my heart which is real good pizza (I am from new york so that means something :P )
<nik90> mhall119: is it not possible to try out the core apps without installing the ubuntu-sdk in 13.04? A user is experiencing the error "qmlscene: could not exec '/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt4/bin/qmlscene': No such file or directory" when running the core apps.
<mhall119> nik90: he needs at least the Qt5 packages, which I think are all in the 13.04 archives
<bobweaver> nik90,  qmlsceen for qt4 ?
<bobweaver> qtviewer ?
<mhall119> no, qt5
<bobweaver> nik90,  looks like you got the wrong path them
<mhall119> the core apps all require qt5
<nik90> mhall119: does qt5 come preinstalled with 13.04?
<bobweaver> qmlscene: could not exec '/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt4       should be  qmlscene: could not exec '/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt5
<mhall119> nik90: I don't think so
<nik90> bobweaver: strangely I did have not have that error
<mhall119> nik90: have him install qmlscene and qtchooser package
<nik90> mhall119: do you know their package names?
<mhall119> those are the package names
<nik90> mhall119: or should it just be sudo apt-get install qt5?
<nik90> ah ok
<bobweaver> nik90,  I would also make sure that there is nothing funny going on in bashrc or anything like that
<bobweaver> not sure why it is not calling the correct dir unless it was set wrong on compile
<nik90> bobweaver: this is just another user looking to test the core apps. So I am pretty sure he didnt mess with his bashrc
<mhall119> bobweaver: without qt5 installed, /usr/bin/qmlscene will only try to use qt4
<mhall119> I think
<nik90> mhall119: I told him to install the ubuntu-sdk ppa and package from developer.ubuntu.com and now it works fine
<bobweaver> nik90,  then also look at toolkits and qtversions and make sure that the path to qmake is right
<mhall119> with those other packages installed, it should try qt5
<bobweaver> nik90,  great
<nik90> so I guess the ubuntu-sdk installs qtchooser and qmlscene package
<nik90> bobweaver, mhall119: thnx for ur help
<mhall119> nik90: it should yes
<bobweaver> that is meata package mhall119  for qt5 and sdk stuff ?
<bobweaver> meta*
<mhall119> bobweaver: which one?
<bobweaver> mhall119,  you might like this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LH9t1I1kZZM
<bobweaver> mhall119,  "ubuntu-sdk"
<mhall119> bobweaver: yeah, it installs al the -dev packages and stuff too
<bobweaver> mhall119,  cool thanks
<mhall119> bobweaver: are those docs loading from local files, or from developer.ubuntu.com?
<bobweaver> mhall119,  nope
<bobweaver> it qdoc-> qhp-> qch
<mhall119> what did you need to do to get that working?
<bobweaver> reads the code in ubuntu-ui-toolkit makes docs (html) then makes qhp file then I run qhelpgenerator to make it compress all
<bobweaver> mhall119,  qtcreator and ubuntu sdk
<bobweaver> mhall119,  want to try out ?
<mhall119> yes!
<bobweaver> mhall119,    cd YOUR/DEV/AREA/
<bobweaver> mhall119,   bzr branch lp:~josephjamesmills/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/QtCreator_Help_Plugins
<nik90> bobweaver: looks amazing! This would make it so much easier to refer to ubuntu sdk documentation.
<mhall119> bobweaver: done
<bobweaver> mhall119,  cd $src/documentation
<mhall119> ok
<bobweaver> mhall119,  qdoc  ubuntu-ui-toolkit-components.qdocconf
<bobweaver> woops
<bobweaver> mhall119,  qdoc ubuntu-ui-toolkit-common.qdocconf
<bobweaver> sorry had wrong file name
<nik90> bobweaver: there seems to be some header text overlap
<mhall119> bobweaver: ok, done
<bobweaver> mhall119,  cd html
<mhall119> bobweaver: is this a branch of lp:ubuntu-ui-toolkit?
<bobweaver> mhall119,  yeah
<bobweaver> altered
<bobweaver> mhall119,  qhelpgenerator ubuntuuitoolkit.qhp -o ubuntuuitoolkit.qch
<bobweaver> then open qtcreator go to tools -->options -->help -->doc--> add    then add the ubuntuuitoolkit.qch  file that you just made. then press apply and restart qtcreator
<bobweaver> that is it
<bobweaver> nik90,  the text over;lap is css stuff
<mhall119> bobweaver: I don't have ubuntuuitoolkit.qhp
<bobweaver> nik90,  the directions I just gave mhall119  has no css
<bobweaver> mhall119,  what is pwd ?
<mhall119> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5616395/ is the output I got from the qdoc command
<mhall119> ~/projects/Ubuntu/sdk/QtCreator_Help_Plugins/documentation
<mhall119> is pwd
<bobweaver> it is in html
<bobweaver> cd  ~/projects/Ubuntu/sdk/QtCreator_Help_Plugins/documentation/html
<mhall119> ah, ok
<bobweaver> then run   qhelpgenerator ubuntuuitoolkit.qhp -o ubuntuuitoolkit.qch
<bobweaver> -o is output file call it what ever you like
<mhall119> works!  thanks bobweaver
<bobweaver> mhall119,  them warning that you are seeing are because some of the c++ stuff is not doced all the way
<mhall119> bzoltan: can we get this working in the SDK packageS?
<bobweaver> :)
<bobweaver> mhall119,  I also have patches for css but I am not good designer so that should be left up to others
<bobweaver> nik90,  ^^
<mhall119> bobweaver: we already have some for these docs that were used on developer.ubuntu.com
<bzoltan> mhall119:  Definitely yes. We do some testing, review and will merge it
<mhall119> on http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/ubuntu-12.10/qml/mobile/overview-ubuntu-sdk.html
<mhall119> bzoltan: thanks!
<mhall119> bzoltan: if you can use the CSS that was applied for developer.u.c, that would be even better
<bobweaver> mhall119,  yeah but the css is not working 100% there are many bugs (because it is not brpwser and qtcreator )
<bobweaver> mhall119,  bzr branch lp:~josephjamesmills/+junk/css_patches
<mhall119> bobweaver: still an improvement, we can fix the small things as we go
<bobweaver> ugly hacks ^^
<bobweaver> the css part that is
<mhall119> bobweaver: have you posted that video on G+?
<bobweaver> no
<mhall119> mind if I do?
<bobweaver> have at it
<bobweaver> mhall119,  I also have virtual machines for ubuntu sdk custom wizards and alot more stuff !
<mhall119> bobweaver: I've seen those, but will leave it to bzoltan and his team on how to integrate that kind of stuff
<bobweaver> like C++ wizards for tabs and simple ect with packaging and what not
<bobweaver> bzoltan,  if you like I can make a real good qhp file that is better then the on that gets generated via qdocconf
<mhall119> bobweaver: he's at a sprint in Oakland this week, so it'll probably get put on a TODO list for later
<bzoltan> mhall119: bobweaver:  Yes
<bobweaver> mhall119,  if you would like to make a better one the ubuntu-ui-toolkit-common.qdocconf   is just a common file that can act on other qdocconf files (include)   so you can run  qdoc ubuntu-ui-toolkit-offline.qdocconf  this will add header and footer to help pages
<bobweaver> mhall119,  I am also going to do HUD friends and Browser and well everything that i can get my hands on
<shadeslayer> rsalveti: pingly
<shadeslayer> rsalveti: I've been redirected towards you regarding the N10
<bobweaver> mhall119,  you do not know someone that you can talk to about adding libfriends-qml and hud-qt to the api/qml/mobile section of developer.ubuntu.com do you ?
<mhall119> bobweaver: I'm that guy, I already know that friends and accounts are ready to go, I just need to copy them up
<bobweaver> mhall119,  if you like I just made branch to that and am making Hud-qt now
<bobweaver> it is in the superfriends branch
<mhall119> bobweaver: http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/ubuntu-12.10/qml/friends/qmlmodule-friends0-friends-0-1.html
<bobweaver>  \o/
<bobweaver> mhall119,  you might like  http://imagebin.org/255799
<bobweaver> now to make browser
<bobweaver> hud friends and sdk are done
<debdeb> hi
<debdeb> am i right here for ubuntu on nexus7?
<wilee-nilee> yeah
<debdeb> is it easy?
<wilee-nilee> debdeb, Depends on your definition of easy, these loads whether the ubuntu touch or desktops are in development, so limited in full use.
<wilee-nilee> On a nexus 7 which has limited ram can wont be anything like an android rom as far as usage.
<debdeb> limited ram? doesnt it have 2gb?
<debdeb> but nevermind
<debdeb> i have seen an app which installs ubuntu on nexus running in a chroot
<debdeb> now... is it possible to use a normal monitor with it?
<debdeb> through some hdmi-output or through usb-otg -> usb-hdmi-converter (an external graphiccard for usb)
<bobweaver> debdeb, what about UPnP do you have something for that ?
<bobweaver> debdeb,  I use on my nexus 7  everyday (touch and other things )
<debdeb> no. how does it work?
<bobweaver> I think I am quad booting atm
<debdeb> quad-booting? = 2*dual-boot? ^^
<bobweaver> debdeb,  http://www.bubblesoftapps.com/bubbleupnpserver/
<bobweaver> yeah I use multirom for booting device
<bobweaver> it is on xda
<debdeb> nice2know that it works
<bobweaver> debdeb, http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2011403
<bobweaver> works great I have paranoid android , ubuntu Touch , my own image and stock atm to boot into
<bobweaver> my network is not that great so streaming is not all that it is cracked up to be to tv (projector in my case running altered Ubuntu TV )
<bobweaver> debdeb, I say that work around for hdmi is to buy different device TBH maybe the 10 ?
<debdeb> no option. only nexus 7
<debdeb> but i would exchange it for a 10 ^^
<bobweaver> debdeb,  well maybe DNLa or UPnP U bet that that will kill batt like crazy though
<wilee-nilee> bobweaver, Yeah I have multiple images on my nexus as well I use the rom mangaer.
<debdeb> battery is no problem in docking
<dobey> does anyone know if qt has a cross-platform class/function/whatever that wraps uname() on *nix and whatever it is on win/osx/etc… that spits out a useful object to get machine name and other info?
<bobweaver> for tv I like mythtv frontend And I have wrote a remote to connect to frontends and I can control record paus well everything that a dvr can do
<debdeb> i just want to use it like a desktop
<bobweaver> doanac,  cmake ?
<bobweaver> dobey,  * cmake ?
<bobweaver> dobey,  what are you trying to do ?
<dobey> bobweaver: no, not a build system, or the terminal command. the system call
<debdeb> ahhh... nice... that use kexec
<dobey> bobweaver: get the local machine name in a QString()
<debdeb> which brings me to another projject...
<dobey> bobweaver: basically a qt version of what "man 2 uname" gives (because I don't want to deal with the low level C bits, and end up with something that doesn't work on other platforms)
<bobweaver> you could run extrenal command in QProsses
<debdeb> minimal-initrd wich sshd... which gives menu... whick kexec to another kernel
<debdeb> like grub over ssh
<dobey> bobweaver: i can't, because cross-platform :)
<bobweaver> :(
<dobey> otherwise i'd just use uname()
<bobweaver> you can not make case statement to test all or qprosses no go at all on osx  /me is osx n00b
<dobey> i don't want to write the code that should be in qt itself anyway, no. shouldn't have to run an external process or write a bunch of code for this :-/
<dobey> ah
<dobey> finally found something useful
<dobey> https://qt-project.org/doc/qt-5.0/qtnetwork/qhostinfo.html#localHostName
<bobweaver> dobey,  you have looked at all the docs for qmobility ?
<bobweaver> nm nice
<dobey> bobweaver: no, i did like 10 different searches on duckduckgo and the digia qt docs site and didn't come up with anything. and just now finally found that one
<bobweaver> dobey,  if you want to stick to the qml maybe look at that I found this on google http://harmattan-dev.nokia.com/docs/library/html/qtmobility/qml-deviceinfo.html#model-prop
<bobweaver> Not sure is it is supported on touch though
<bobweaver> IE not sure if it is installed stock
<GrayAng3l> hello
<alo21> hi all... I have installed Qt creator with ubuntu sdk, and I am following a guide (http://developer.ubuntu.com/resources/app-developer-cookbook/mobile/currency-converter-phone-app/) which tells me to create a Ubuntu-UI template; but I can't because I don't have this option in my QT. why?
<nik90> alo21: hi
<alo21> nik90, hi
<nik90> alo21: In qtcreator, when you press Ctrl+n, do you see Ubuntu Touch listed as one of the type of a project?
<alo21> nik90, no
<nik90> can you take a screenshot of what you see when you press Ctrl + n for me. It will give us a better idea of what you are facing.
<alo21> nik90, sure... take a look: http://ubuntuone.com/6WrS19hgFuDscHTeM2kh3S
<nik90> alo21: hmm..that wierd. May I ask if you installed the Ubuntu-SDK package as described in developer.ubuntu.com?
<alo21> nik90, I run the command which is written in developer.ubuntu.com. Then, to be sure, I checked on USC and the checkbox is checked
<alo21> as a Qt's plug-in
<nik90> alo21: you are referring to the ppa:ubuntu-sdk-team/ppa?
<nik90> ok
<alo21> so it means that is really installed (I think)
<nik90> mhall119: Can I get your help on alo21's issue?
<nik90> alo21: are you running 13.04?
<alo21> nik90, yes
<mhall119> alo21: when did you first install the Ubuntu SDK?
<alo21> mhall119, I run this command ( sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-sdk-team/ppa && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-sdk ) first, then I installed Qt Creator
<nik90> mhall119: really wierd...he is runnning 13.04, has the Ubuntu plugin for Qtcreator.
<mhall119> yeah, he's missing more than just the Ubuntu Touch project though, there should also be "Applications" and "Libraries" in the Projects list, and those come from Qt itself
<mhall119> alo21: try running "sudo apt-get install --fix-policy" and see if that wants to install anything
<mhall119> alo21: when did you first install it?
<alo21> mhall119, just now... few mins ago
<mhall119> very strange indeed
<alo21> mhall119, running "sudo apt-get install --fix-policy" it wants to install a lot of things... Should I install them?
<mhall119> what things?
<alo21> mhall119, most are related to java
<alo21> ... all of them
<nik90> can you copy the output, paste them in pastebinit and then share them here
<mhall119> then you don't need them, not for the SDK to work anyway
<alo21> wait.. sorry
<alo21> yeah... in fact I made a mistake. I am going to paste the output on ubuntu
<mhall119> alo21: do you have qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu installed?
<alo21> mhall119, yes I do... this is the output: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5617215/
<nik90> alo21: you can check if you have qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu installed by running "apt-cache policy qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu" in the terminal
<nik90> ok..nvr mind
<mhall119> I don't see anything SDK related in there
<mhall119> run the apt-cache policy command nik90 suggested
<alo21> mhall119, nik90 qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu policy output: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5617226/
<mhall119> well....huh
<mhall119> alo21: what is in your $PATH variable?
<alo21> mhall119, dev
<mhall119> no, mean echo $PATH and paste the output
<alo21> mhall119, oh.. sorry. My path is: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5617237/
<mhall119> ah ha!
<mhall119> alo21: remove the /opt/qt5/bin, it's probably in your ~/.bashrc file
<alo21> mhall119, done... now?
<nik90> alo21: now check if that fixed the problem in your qtcreator. you might want to restart qtcreator
<alo21> nik90, Do I have to reload .basshrc file first?
<nik90> alo21: I dont think so, since it gets reloaded when you restart the terminal automatically
<alo21> nik90, I restarted Qt, and I still have the same issue
<matzipan> hey guys, i'm trying to run mediaplayer-app
<nik90> alo21: lets wait for mhall119 then :)
<matzipan> and Qt is complaining about am issing SDKHelper, anyone have any clue where it is?
<alo21> nik90, ok...thanks
<matzipan> any ideas/
<nik90> matzipan: you might want to ask the question more earlier since this time of the day, many must have gone home :(
<matzipan> hmmm... well, i just got home too
<mhall119> alo21: the only thing I can suggest now is to apt-get remove --purge ubuntu-sdk and try re-installing it
<bobweaver> mhall119,  what is going on with qtcreator ?
<mhall119> bobweaver: alo21 seems to have installed older stuff that was installing to /opt/qt5/bin
<mhall119> which is messing things up for him
<bobweaver> I see and he has purged the software that is installed on that ppa then rm ppa then add new ppa then reinstall ?
<bobweaver> or just install the new ppa if deps allow and point qmake to the correct one then make toolkit for it
<bobweaver> IDK if deps allow that though ?
<alo21> mhall119, wait... if .bashrc is inside my home... and I had installed ubuntu sdk mothsa go; that file remained there because the Home folder is always the same, but not the OS
<alo21> mhall119, so... this is way (no I am remembering) I have old configuration file inside my Home folder
<nik90> mhall119, bobweaver: maybe alo21 needs to remove the qtcreator config files.
<bobweaver> alo21,  maybe you would like to pastebin your ~/.bashrc
<nik90> mhall119, bobweaver: I remember the old qtcreator files messing my system before..and popey asked me to remove them. And then everything worked perfectly
<bobweaver> and what is output of "whereis qmak"
<bobweaver> er
<bobweaver> whereis qmake
<bobweaver> nik90,  I am sure that that would work unless toolkit and qmake versions are not set up in the correct place
<bobweaver> one can have 50 qt versions installed I have the old one in opt still on this machine
<alo21> bobweaver, mu bashrc output: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5617328/. whereis qmake: qmake: /usr/bin/qmake /usr/bin/X11/qmake
<alo21> my*
<bobweaver> alo21,  bashrc is fine you should be able to un-install (--purge) and rm ppa and then add correct ppa and also packages
<bobweaver> like nik90  was saying and mhall119
<bobweaver> alo21,  I use synaptic and filter by repo or usc
<alo21> bobweaver filter with 'ubuntu-sdk'?
<bobweaver> alo21,  like this http://imagebin.org/255838
<bobweaver> you should have a different one installed like qt-beta or something like that if my mem don't  need mem test
<alo21> I have to... I will try it after... thanks and bye
<matzipan> hey guys, anyone from the ubuntu-sdk team?
<matzipan> anyone familiar with the SDKHelper qt component? I'm trying to run an app that depends on it. It cannot find it...
<matzipan> anyone familiar with the SDKHelper qt component? I'm trying to run an app that depends on it. It cannot find it...
<keithzg> wilee-nilee: I guess I should query you here instead :)
<wilee-nilee> keithzg, Maybe but I'm not an expert.
<keithzg> wilee-nilee: Yeah, I know dual-boot on a Nexus 7 is totally different (and much more complicated) than on a standard PC. But anyways, I want some method of ROM control before I do anything.
<keithzg> Mostly I'm just completely baffled that I can't get into recovery mode. Everything on the internet is just "hey, hold down these buttons and it'll boot into it" and I did so with my previous Nexus 7 (that I sadly dropped). But this one, zilch.
<wilee-nilee> keithzg, Personally I just run android roms at this time I have tried the touch and desktops, but they are still in development. IN general I use the rom manager to image my various roms and the google nexus 7 toolkit in windows to load and save stuff and root.
<keithzg> wilee-nilee: Yeah, but . . . how would I even install ROM Manager, if I can't boot into recovery?
<wilee-nilee> keithzg, You are holding down the volume keys and hitting the power button? And what led you to this?
<wilee-nilee> can you boot the rom?
<keithzg> Well, I'm still on stock, albeit rooted.
<wilee-nilee> keithzg, The rom manager is at google play, there are other ways to manage roms as well.
<keithzg> But Rom Manager doesn't work without root.
<wilee-nilee> keithzg, Right but you're rooted, all you have to do to use it is root your installs
<keithzg> Err, sorry, I misspoke earlier. I've unlocked, but I haven't rooted yet.
<wilee-nilee> keithzg, You can install the cynanogenmod recovery and load anything rooted or not.
<keithzg> I can neither boot into fastboot nor into recovery mode.
<keithzg> And I am teh baffled as to why it doesn't work.
<wilee-nilee> keithzg, Ah, have you turned on the android debugging in the development?
<keithzg> Yup.
<wilee-nilee> keithzg, YOU can boot to the rom though right?
<keithzg> wilee-nilee: I can boot into stock Android, yes
<wilee-nilee> keithzg, I forget how I got all that figured out now, but I thought that the nexus stock will let you get to the recovery via with it off holding down both the up and down of the volume then hitting power to get to start then use the volume keys to het to recovery and then power again.
<keithzg> wilee-nilee: Yeah, I thought so too. But I do that and nothing happens. Zilch. Zero. No effect. Arghh.
<wilee-nilee> keithzg, ASk on the #android channel probably
<keithzg> wilee-nilee: no need in the end, "adb --help" spit out the information on the commands I might need, guess I can just do it that way :) Thanks for your help, though!
<mhall119> rsalveti: do you happen to know if Box2D and it's QML plugin will work on Ubuntu Touch under surfaceflinger and Mir?
<mhall119> http://gitorious.org/qml-box2d
<rsalveti> mhall119: hm, it might just work
<rsalveti> depends if it's using gles or not
<rsalveti> mhall119: give it a try
<mhall119> I don't think it uses GL at all
<mhall119> it's strictly 2d physics
<mhall119> like, Angry-birds style physics
<mhall119> in fact, it's the physics engine behind angry birds
<mhall119> at least the first one
<mhall119> it looks like we might already have it packaged, libbox2d
<mhall119> so all we'd need is the QML bindings
<mhall119> though perhaps the version we have is a bit old
<rsalveti> mhall119: so it might be just fine
#ubuntu-touch 2013-04-30
<onewanman> anyone able to get flash working in Ubuntu 13.04?
<MarconM> onewanman, chromium
<MarconM> =D
<onewanman> Firefox: Chromium: and Chrome Beat I have tried all of them for more that 5 hours ever ran al the patches
<onewanman> Chromium launches and then goes away after 4 sec
<onewanman> Marconm: Firefox 21 Ubuntu 13.04 up-grade from 12.10
<MarconM> yes
<onewanman> should i keep trying  google search to find a solution "shockwave crashed Firefox ver 21
<shadeslayer> ogra_: progress [+3.79s] DEBUG: Greeter start authentication for guest account
<Richiie_> ?
<valbrg> Hey guys, does anybody know what happened to vmlinux after building the sources? In current revisions it seems to be deleted during the build process.
<blixa> how hard is it to install touch to a standard x86 system?
<mhall119> fginther: ping
<mhall119> fginther: the terminl-app's plugin package is building on raring, but failing on quantal do to missing dependencies
<mhall119> http://91.189.93.125:8080/job/ubuntu-terminal-app-plugin-quantal-amd64-autolanding/1/console
<mhall119> same PPA though, which depends on the qt5-proper PPA
<mhall119> so why should it work for raring but not for quantal?
<mhall119> bobweaver: am I crazy, or do I remember you having done something with Box2D several months ago?
<dobey> anyone know where the Qt equivalents of g_get_user_cache_dir() g_get_user_config_dir() etc… would be?
<elvito> Hi guys I have made some amendments to my port of Ubuntu Touch on the LGP880 and it done shut down anymore however it never gets to showing the system (stays blank): last_kmsg is here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5619372/
<elvito> hopefully someone can understand this stuff. I know only enough to follow the porting guide
<mhall119> dobey: can you use env vars?
<elvito> Also I am able to get into ubuntu_chroot shell but only for a small amount of time because the device always remounts on my computer with a message that it cant mount the MTP device... any help would be appreciated
<dobey> mhall119: yes and no. i'd rather not have to re-implement the xdg base directory spec in C++/Qt. it's certainly possible, but i'd prefer to avoid doing so.
<mhall119> dobey: I'm sure there's something that exists, for KDE apps anyway
<mhall119> but a quick google didn't turn up anything
<dobey> ah. more searching and i've found QStandardPaths which looks like it does it *phew*
<mhall119> popey: is fginther in Oakland with you?
<popey> mhall119: yes
<mhall119> popey: buy him a beer for me :)
<popey> OK!
<fginther> mhall119, I've updated the jenkins job and re-approved the job.
<mhall119> fginther: thanks, any idea what the issue was?
<fginther> mhall119, it was just a missing PPA. In order to keep build times low, we try to not add PPAs to the build unless they are needed and don't always get this right in the beginning
<fginther> mhall119, the build worked this time
<mhall119> fginther: do you know why there's a version number difference here: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-touch-coreapps-drivers/+archive/daily/+packages
<mhall119> oh wiat, that's 10, not 1
<mhall119> nevermind
<fginther> mhall119, :-)
<mhall119> reading comprehension, ftw
<mhall119> ZDmitry: your konsole plugin is building properly now
<mhall119> which means we can land the associated changes to the ubuntu-terminal-app trunk
<Oranger> kaleo: Ping !
<mhall119> ZDmitry: can you make a merge proposal from https://code.launchpad.net/~hiroshidi/ubuntu-terminal-app/ubuntu-terminal-app to do that?
<stgraber> slangasek, lool: Updated version of the spec is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ImageBasedUpgrades/Mobile/New I'm still busy writing some of the bits, I'll then move it over the current version
<slangasek> stgraber: great, thanks
<johnjohn101> when would be a good time to buy a tablet and start checking this release out?
<elvito> I need some help in finding out why Ubuntu Touch lockscreen dont come up and stays blank after boot... my logcat shows this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5619997/
<elvito> This is an LG Optimus 4xHD running the Ubuntu Touch (well if it would show a screen)
<GooUser> I cant seem to find a toroplus build for UTouch. on ubuntus cdimage site. Is there any such thing?
<mhall119> kaleo: when my app is rotated to landscape, I can't access the toolbar.  Is this because the "bottom" of the app is now also the "left" of the shell, and it's competing with the Launcher?
<kkszysiu> Hello :)
<kkszysiu> rsalveti, morphis could you explain me or redirect me to some info how you use libhybris in ubuntu touch?
<matzipan>  rsalveti, sergiusens, ricmm or bfiller ... any of you around?
<bfiller> matzipan: yes
<bfiller> what's up
<matzipan> bfiller: can you explain to me what's dangerous about https://launchpad.net/~phablet-team/+archive/ppa ?
<matzipan> i need it to build mediaplayer-app
<matzipan> what should I avoid doing while playing with it?
<bfiller> matzipan: you don't want to install the unity or indicators from it as it will break your desktop
<matzipan> network-manager... pulseaudio?
<bfiller> matzipan: right those too
<matzipan> so i'm just gonna grab my dependencies and then disable it
<bfiller> matzipan: don't dist-upgrade with that in your sources.list
<bfiller> matzipan: yes
<matzipan> ok perfect
<matzipan> thanks
<bfiller> matzipan: also note - there is a new ppa you'll need if you're trying to biuld from trunk
<matzipan> bfiller: which on
<bfiller> matzipan: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-unity/+archive/daily-build-next
<bfiller> matzipan: this one is used now along with phablet-team ppa, eventually both will go away when everything lands in "s" series
<matzipan> bfiller: then someone should https://launchpad.net/~phablet-team/+archive/desktop-deps
<matzipan> remove this
<matzipan> from phablet-team deps
<bfiller> looking
<matzipan> oh no, it's not the same thing
<matzipan> apparently
<bfiller> it's different
<bfiller> latest images are pulling from phablet-team/ppa and ubuntu-unity/daily-build-next ppas (as well as some others). you can see the sources.list.d entries in the images to see complete list
<matzipan> okay
<sergiusens> matzipan: avoid mountall
<AndroUser> Hi folks
<hans> How to start port to Lenovo Thinkpad X200 Tablet PC?
<kaleo> mhall119: exactly, the shell is not rotating yet
<kaleo> mhall119: when it does it will fix that
<ZDmitry> mhall119:  Sorry for delay. I'll make a merge proposal. But would it better to pull latest changes (I almost finished with settings tab) or just merge current revision?
<mhall119> ZDmitry: put your latest and I'll try them out before approving it
<mhall119> kaleo: cool, thanks
<morphis> kkszysiu: it's used already by default
<kkszysiu> morphis: I know but how? Whats youre wrapping using hybris?
<kkszysiu> GPU access?
<kkszysiu> camera?
<ZDmitry> mhall119: added latest revision - https://code.launchpad.net/~hiroshidi/ubuntu-terminal-app/configs-tab
<morphis> kkszysiu: a lot, GPU, camera, audio, sensors, ....
<mhall119> thanks ZDmitry
<ZDmitry> mhall119: no problem
<JoseeAntonioR> Hey, guys. I'd like to know, where can I find a list of already ported devices?
<greyback> JoseeAntonioR: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<bobweaver> is anyone good with x11 settings ?
<Bassy> Maybe a dumb question but has anyone successfully installed UT on a GS3
<Bassy> ??
<bobweaver> I want to have a virtual machine that I have be the same size as my nexus 7. the VM is Ubuntu Touch with minimal stuff installed on it (started with ubuntu min) I want t so when I open the vm it is the same size as my nexus 7.
<bobweaver> I also need to set up auto login and also a upstart or init script to start unity-next
<bobweaver> but x11 is first
<Bassy> Anyone installed ubuntu touch on galaxy s3??
<bobweaver> i have not Bassy  sorry
<Bassy> I really want it lol
<bobweaver> Bassy,  you have tried it on a VM ?
<bobweaver> and checked the porting list on xda or where ever it is
<Bassy> No and no .. do you have links?
<ogra_> !devices
<ubot5> You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<Bassy> Thanks .. and ive seen a guy thats done it .. gunna check his guide out
<bobweaver> Hi ogra_ you know anything about x11 config settings ?
<Bassy> Ok could someone explain the difference between the VZ SGS3 and the i9300 SGS3 ??
<ogra_> bobweaver, well, nothing off the top of my head ... i know how to read manpages though ...
<bobweaver> good point ogra_
 * bobweaver feels silly 
<issackelly> I just got the default image installed. Does it happen to have an ssh shell?
<bobweaver> I am so close to getting unity 2d on qt5 and then will be able to have all the things that I need
<bobweaver> issackelly,  adb ? maybe you can install server / client I dont know I use adb
<issackelly> bobweaver oh interesting, I guess I don't totally get the relationship between ubuntu + Android
<bobweaver> issackelly,  what do you need ssh for ?
<issackelly> I wanted to examine settings that aren't available in the interface
<issackelly> (what's my ip settings)
<bobweaver> ahh
<bobweaver> is it connected via usb ?
<issackelly> not anymore
<bobweaver> adb shell
<bobweaver> that will drop to shell ^^
<issackelly> I've done the jump and tried to use it as my primary devices
<issackelly> but it feels like it's more like a trade show display device, lots of data that's not mine
<issackelly> I can receive but I don't think send SMS
<bobweaver> issackelly,  correct that is what it is
<issackelly> is anybody using it as their primary device?
<bobweaver> issackelly, connect device and see if it is there on host computer (not device) run adb devices  this will give a list of things attached then you can run adb shell  this is like running ssh name@host
<bobweaver> well kinda
<issackelly> yeah, cool thanks
<bobweaver> issackelly,  http://developer.android.com/tools/help/adb.html
<issackelly> serial terminal, or sort of serial terminal over some TCP host
<issackelly> or something :)
<issackelly> So, it is probably a bit too much to consider running it as a primary device right now maybe
<Azrael_God> Hello all! Here comes a potentionally stupid question. Has anyone gotten the UTouch OS on a Windows 8 tab?
<bobweaver> correct issackelly  unless you want to hack it till it is what you need. I think that is how a lot of opensource software is started (I could be wrong) kinda new to this myself only been coding for 2 to 3 years
<bobweaver> If I could just get stupid dconf-qt to compile to qt5 !!!!
<issackelly> bobweaver yeah, I'm more or less willing to do that, I just need a couple more core components to work :)
<bobweaver> issackelly,  you can google "qml google voice" there are apps that use wifi and google voice like tapatalk but qml
<bobweaver> issackelly,  as long as the libs are installed on device (qt ones ) he app will run
<bobweaver> issackelly,  I have not used it but you might like to look at "qgvdial"
<bobweaver> issackelly,  https://code.google.com/p/qgvdial/
<issackelly> bobweaver so, this is a stupid question, but does it have any cabapility of running ADKs?
<issackelly> or android apps, I mean
<Fishscene> I'm not sure if anyone here knows, but is Cononical still on track for an Ubuntu phone in October-ish? Or is there some website that is keeping track of development and progress?
<bobweaver> issackelly,  Not sure never tried adb install this.qpk
<bobweaver> s|qpk|apk
<bobweaver> issackelly,  I will try it
<bobweaver> issackelly,  no deals
<bobweaver> ~/Desktop$ adb install Terminal\ Emulator_1.0.52.apk
<bobweaver> 944 KB/s (400941 bytes in 0.414s)
<bobweaver>  /system/bin/sh: pm: not found
<issackelly> I just loaded a website that crashed my phone
<bobweaver> issackelly,  do any of the videos play for you or anyone for that matter none work for me I get a green screen mixed with red
<issackelly> no
<issackelly> bobweaver the html5 video I tried didn't work either
<bobweaver> issackelly,  I am going to make a simple video player and see if it works better
<bobweaver> seems like all the webkit stuff that I make works as long as there is no "Tabs"
#ubuntu-touch 2013-05-01
<Mirv> tmoenicke: when I add https://codereview.qt-project.org/#change,54752 can I drop the old fix_maliit_activation.patch fix touches the same pace in code?
<Mirv> +
<bobweaver> does anyone else notice that  module "QtQuick.Particles" is not installed
<bobweaver> maybe it is just my image but app will not run because it is not installed
<rickspencer3> hi bobweaver
<bobweaver> Hey Rick how are you today ?
<rickspencer3> bobweaver, are you trying to run your app from qtcreator?
<rickspencer3> hey bobweaver I'm doing well
<bobweaver> nope I am compiling on device
<rickspencer3> himmm
<bobweaver> rickspencer3,  I will try right now. I was using ssh to compile on
<bobweaver> I think that there is no lib for particals
<rickspencer3> bobweaver, did you see anything useful in Tools -> Ubuntu -> Device Package Management in QtCreator?
<rickspencer3> I suppose you need to install the dependencies
<rickspencer3> that is my guess
<Mirv> bobweaver: qtdeclarative5-particles-plugin ?
<rickspencer3> bzoltan, ^ sound at all right?
<bobweaver> correct it is not installed
<rickspencer3> bobweaver, yeah, so if I were you, I would try installing it on the device
<rickspencer3> but, that might not be the right approach ;)
<Mirv> if/when the app is packaged then adding qtdeclarative5-particles-plugin into its dependencies
<Mirv> or, of course, if we decide that it should be part of all images anyway
<bobweaver> updateing and upgrading now thanks rickspencer3  I did not see the extrenal tools
<Mirv> as ubuntu-sdk does pull that one in as well for the developers
<bobweaver> might be libdecaliritive-particals
<bobweaver> or whatever it is called
<bobweaver> had the same issue with TV
<Mirv> bobweaver: yes the qt quick module is libqt5quickparticles5
<Mirv> and the QML plugin is the former
<bobweaver> [20:22:19] E
<bobweaver> [20:22:19] : Unable to locate package libqt5quickparticles5
<bobweaver> [20:22:19] adb finished with code 0       || I will run apt-cache
<Mirv> bobweaver: is your device running quantal or raring?
<bobweaver> Quantal
<bobweaver> I should up{grade,date}
<bobweaver> but DL images ect with multirom ......
 * bobweaver is beeing lazy 
<Mirv> with quantal maybe do add-apt-repository ppa:canonical-qt5-edgers/qt5-proper
<Mirv> and apt-get update. since if it's not there you can't install new Qt5 libraries that weren't in the image
<bobweaver> Good idea Mirv  I am on it
<issackelly> has anybody sorted out changing the time zone?
<issackelly> I guess I can probably shell in and run date or tz
<bobweaver> MIrv what is passwd ?
<bobweaver> nm it is phablet
<Mirv> yes it is
<bobweaver> "qtdeclarative5-particles-plugin"
<bobweaver> and the lib also /me crosses fingers
<bobweaver>  \o/
<bobweaver> Thanks Mirv and Rick
<bobweaver> Looks like I can install myth-tv frontend !
<Mirv> np :)
<bobweaver> This is AWESOME !!
<bobweaver> Wow you guys I had no clue that I could update and install armel packages.  This is awesome. Seems like I can mod the qml-phone-shell abd make it be robust (not that it is not ) but it is opening up all sorts of doors
<buhala> Anyone knows anything about the 'Unable to open MNT device'
<buhala> I am stuck
<wilee-nilee> buhala, This trying open the android device on your computer?
<buhala> Yeah
<wilee-nilee> buhala, What is the OS?
<buhala> Ubuntu 13.04
<wilee-nilee> buhala, Whats the device
<wilee-nilee> and android release
<buhala> Samsung galaxy nexus(maguro); Android 4.2.2, cyanogenmod
<wilee-nilee> hmm I surprised, have you installed the ppa stuff?
<wilee-nilee> Might be a samsung thing my nexus and droid come right up in 13.04
<buhala> It works 100% under Windows, so I have no idea
<buhala> Should I try doing it in recovery mode?
<wilee-nilee> buhala, So what is it you are trying to do though?
<buhala> Install Ubuntu touch
<wilee-nilee> buhala, Have you read the above links?
<buhala> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install < I read this
<buhala> Okay, it mounts just fine in Recovery mode -_-
<buhala> Should I try installing it in recovery?
<wilee-nilee> buhala, You have the phablet ppa loaded and have followed the instructions?
<buhala> Yes, I have
<buhala> I will just do the manual method, seems easier
<wilee-nilee> You have the usb debugged in development ticked
<buhala> Yeah
<wilee-nilee> Yeah I would try the manual seems I had to do that once myself.
<buhala> Well, I fucked up something
<buhala> Have you done it using Clockwork?
<wilee-nilee> buhala, nah, just from ubuntu
<wilee-nilee> I found the developments really limited though so I'm waiting for more development.
<buhala> Lol, I missed a major part in the instructions -_-
<wilee-nilee> buhala, I wondered it is a bit different then loading a rom. ;)
<buhala> You just need to install 2 things
<wilee-nilee> you miss the tools?
<buhala> Right now, I am thankful I have done so much shit to it I can no longer panic
<IdleOne> !language | buhala
<ubot5> buhala: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<wilee-nilee> buhala, I figured you were okay running a custom rom.
<buhala> Sorry :(. Anyway, I was just flashing the device specific file
<wilee-nilee> I bricked my nexus 7 about a week ago inspite of knowing how it goes, took me about 45 minutes to fix it, lol
<buhala> Then you did not brick it :D
<wilee-nilee> true I had a bad backup was all.
<buhala> I installed firefox OS, deleted my custom recovery, and had no way of transfering a custom rom
<buhala> THen I just installed it with fastboot
<buhala> Now I am reinstalling Cyanogen once again
<wilee-nilee> Heh, nice thing with the nexus is the stock roms are available.
<buhala> Yeah, thank god
<buhala> I would bave been so royally screw'd when I could not flash anything else
<jne86> nexus devices are the best! i regret buying my original htc desire instead of a nexus one
<jne86> (but at that time, i had to since the nexus one wasn't going to be imported into my country)
<buhala> C'mon nexus, boot
<buhala> goddamnit, Cyanogen is borked
<wilee-nilee> I have a droid dna from verizon brand new I will root it eventually and run something, don't really need to now.
<buhala> What is the closest you have come to bricking the device?
<buhala> just curious :D
<buhala> Yaay, I booted
<CaHuTaPa> hallo. I would like to ask. Will there Ubuntu touch for HTC one V GSM, and Asus Eee Pad Slider SL101
<JoshStrobl> Hello everyone, I'm currently working on porting my two-step authenticator over to Ubuntu Phone, which will be QML + JS. I have a question regarding file IO, particularly reading / writing JSON data. It is my understanding that Qt5 does support JSON, however that is only available for C++ from what I can tell, and while I should be able to fetch JSON files using an XHR to the local file, that doesn't solve the problem with writing
<JoshStrobl> to it. Any solutions?
<ajalkane> QML does not have support for file operations. You will need to write in C++ a QML plugin or C++ backend that you can call from QML
<JoshStrobl> Well that's a damn shame.
<Andre2000> what is?
<JoshStrobl> Needing to write a plugin in C++
<ajalkane> One could treat it as a fun exercise :)
<JoshStrobl> Sure I could but I treat C++ like a plague :P
<chriadam> QML2 has JSON built in via JSON.parse() / JSON.stringify()
<ajalkane> QML can interface with Python also if that's a lesser evil
<JoshStrobl> chriadam -> Yes however that doesn't solve the problem of actually saving the file, just reading it.
<chriadam> but file i/o is a different kettle of fish.  other than QtQuick2.LocalStorage you need C++.
<JoshStrobl> Yes...C++
<JoshStrobl> Guessing no Local Storage support :\
<chriadam> I'm sure it is supported, but it's an application-specific anonymous sqlite database, which might not help you too much ;-)
<JoshStrobl> I'd rather implement that rather than work with C++ =D
<JoshStrobl> *that than
<JoshStrobl> I suppose I could probably have C++ just deal with file IO and the rest be JS.
 * JoshStrobl dies a little inside.
<JoshStrobl> You peeps think the QFile class should do the trick?
<ajalkane> I do think so
<SpacedOut> The program I'm developing needs a Qt closer to 5.1 than the 5.0.1 on ubuntu touch.  I'm having problems with the ubuntu platform abstraction, has anyone else had any luck Qt5.1.0 beta?
<Kakadu> Building all of this apps on Debian is a pain. Too many dependencies
<SpacedOut> Kakadu: I'm building on the device, partly because of that, partly because it can support building there.
<Kakadu> hmmm
<Kakadu> i.e. Ubuntu plugin for QtCreator supports that?
<SpacedOut> Um, building on the device, as in desktop is only supporting a terminal for ssh.
<Kakadu> But I do have tested some coreapps on desktop!
<kkszysiu> ;3~;3~
<polydor> ubuntu touch on the first release was awful like waxwork. Is it useable now?
<polydor> tell me love isn't true. it's just something that we do
<polydor> you only see what your eyes whant to see
<polydor> how can life be what you whant it to be?
<polydor> your're frozen when your heart is not open
<polydor> mmmm... if i could melt your heart
<polydor> mmmm... we'll never be apart
<polydor> mmmm.... give yourself to me
<polydor> mmmm... you are the key
<polydor> now there's no pointing blasing the blame
<polydor> and you should know I suffer the same
<polydor> if i loose you - my heart will be broken
<polydor> love is a bird - she needs to fly
<polydor> let all the hurt inside of you die
<polydor> your broken - when your heart is not open
<Kakadu> I thought that musical entr'actes appears only inn #haskell
<polydor> next song: gang bang
<polydor> like a bitch out of order like a bad out of hell
<polydor> like a fish out of water
<polydor> i'm scared can't you tell
<polydor> bang bang
<DarkEra> polydor, i don't think this is appreciated at all
<DarkEra> you're flooding the channel so.....
<polydor> please< don't ban me
<DarkEra> then behave
<polydor> it's so quiet
<polydor> you're sitting in here to watch empty chat?
<IdleOne> we are certainly not sitting here to watch nonsense
<alo21> hi everybody
<alo21> nik90, hi.. I do know if you remember me, but I am the one who had and still have with ubuntu-sdk in qtcreator
<nik90> alo21: hey, I remember
<nik90> u still having the issue?
<alo21> nik90, I purged all the involved packages, and unfortunately I'm still having the issue
<nik90> alo21: :(
<nik90> alo21: I got nothing..since purging the packages should effectively start it from scratch
<minigoliath> help
<jGleitz> Hello everyone! Can anybody tell me where to get the source code of the keyboard used in the Ubuntu Touch OS?
<BEC> hello; is there a way to test Ubuntu touch on a tablet without having to install it? (like in "live" mode?)
<ajalkane> The new changes to Ubuntu component's header seem to bring all kinds of annoyances. I'm about to give up.
<nik90> mzanetti: ping if you are free :)
<mzanetti> nik90: late-pong
<nik90> mzanetti: I was looking through the commits for autopilot for the phone-app and saw that you coded switching between tabs
<mzanetti> nik90: hmm... could be
<nik90> mzanetti: with the latest update to ubuntu-ui-toolkit, the autopilot no longer works, do you plan to update it?
<mzanetti> boiko: ^
<nik90> mzanetti: the reason I am asking is because I use the same code logic for the clock app...and I was hoping to use your fix :)
<mzanetti> jppiiroi1en: hey. do we have and ubuntu-ui-toolkit autopilot helpers by now?
<mzanetti> nik90: so.. I've been proposing that the ubuntu-ui-toolkit delivers some helpers for their components because its a waste of time to update 20 test suites every time there is a change in some component
<nik90> mzanetti: helpers?
<boiko> mzanetti: +1
<nik90> mzanetti: as in we just call the helpers to do a certain task like switching tabs?
<mzanetti> nik90: some python library coming with the ui-toolkit that will have something like "swtich_to_tab(3)"
<nik90> mzanetti: as that would be perfect
<mzanetti> and if the sdk guys change the tabs they update that lib and everything should be fine
<nik90> mzanetti: I meant that would be perfect
<mzanetti> zsombi: bzoltan1, jppiiroi1en: ^
<nik90> mzanetti: I will wait for that to land in the sdk before merging my autopilot tests in that case
<boiko> zsombi: bzoltan1: jppiiroi1en: I think mzanetti's proposal is a good thing, right now we have to spend time fixing each and every app that have tests broken because of ui-toolkit internal changes
<zsombi> boiko: mzanetti: sorry, I lost some of the conversation... were you requesting some helpers for testing the components?
<mzanetti> zsombi: yes. so the thing is, every time there is a change in the panel or the tabs (or similar) all autopilot tests fall apart
<mzanetti> zsombi: and people have to update 20 test suites
<boiko> zsombi: yes, right now we need to get deep down into the internals of SDK components to be able to write some tests
<mzanetti> zsombi: so the idea would be to have some small python lib that offers some few functions like switch_to_tab(int) or reveal_toolbar() and the like
<mzanetti> zsombi: I've benn discussing that with jppiiroi1en. He knows the idea
<mzanetti> it just came up again as the community apps start experiencing the same problem
<zsombi> boiko: right... jppiiroi1en can correct me, but so far I know that there will be some "helpers" for autopilot that will do some "gestures" for you, but not sure whether were plans to cover components specific actions... but the point is fair, changes in our components should not necessarily force you in updating your test cases. However, sometimes these changes are inevitable..
<boiko> zsombi: we were hoping to have things like switch_to_tab, reveal_toolbar, get_toolbar_button, etc in a centralized library or something
<boiko> zsombi: right now it is being duplicated in every project that needs them
<zsombi> boiko: fair enough... if you have discussed this with jppiiro1en then you can be sure it's on the plans
<boiko> zsombi: and when there is an internal change (not even an API change) in SDK, those things break
<boiko> zsombi: I haven't, but mzanetti told me he already suggested that many times
<zsombi> boiko: we have the similar "duplicates" in our unit tests and we are preparing also a common module for that too
<zsombi> boiko: we've been discussing about those too :)
<boiko> zsombi: good, good :)
<jppiiroinen-> mzanetti: i have not had time yet to work on it
<bobweaver> is anyone else having troubles with the keyboard from the dash? when I click on it(search thing) the keyboard is not showing up. But if I ssh in and restart qml-phone-shell it works . any ideas ?
<mzanetti> jppiiroinen-: ok... it just popped up again as the latest update broke apps tests again
<bobweaver> http://imagebin.org/256084   << example
<sergiusens> mzanetti: I just noticed that autopilot-qt is broken in the ppa due to some tests... it's a virtual builder thing
<mzanetti> sergiusens: current autopilot-qt trunk won't work anyways as its ported to 1.3 already
<mzanetti> sergiusens: not sure why that ended up in the ppa. IIRC there hasn't been a release commit
<bobweaver> I have also been testing other lens like askubuntu files ect some of them work some do not all deamon's are running but some are just not showing up. I am going to build from source and see what happens
<bobweaver> seems like sortproxyfilter is not working to its full potential. somehow I would like to read lensid mimetype and appid. maybe there is something in the shell that I am not seeing ?
<bobweaver> feed dee
<bobweaver> I mean catagory and well  uri iconHint  mimetype displayName comment dndUri would be the best
<bobweaver> then maybe make propertys for them in abstractbutton ?
<bobweaver> do you all think that that will not be fast enough ? I see that there is a timer that is for all that . IDK maybe I am off in left field but is qml-phone-shell going to use the same models as unity  ?
<issackelly> I'm at about 18 hours with my ubuntu phone as a primary device right now; I've listed some troubles: http://piratepad.net/yTKYri3FWn Some of them probably have easy fixes (shell in and run tzinfo)
<issackelly> but others (the keyboard + the phone issues) might mean I have to switch back, or dual boot or something
<KHendrik> hey folks
<Oranger> issackelly: For the WPA bug this is normal, WPA Entreprise is not yet implemented
<issackelly> Oranger great -- I can get onto our guest net, which works fine for my phone
<Oranger> issackelly: So that's good :)
<KHendrik> can anyone help me? trying to flash ubuntu-touch on my nexus 4 (did that a few month ago once already and went back to android) but now i adb always responds device offline. also I didn't get the popup to allows adb fom the pc
<issackelly> KHendrik is USB Debugging turned on?
<KHendrik> yes
<issackelly> The biggest ones today are the phone not really working for calls (sort of a show stopper if I can't debug it quickly) and the keyboard only sort of working
<shadeslayer> ogra_: any progress on the container switch btw?
<ogra_> shadeslayer, not this week
<shadeslayer> ogra_: okay :)
<njin> hallo, testing Clock, I've noted that when I relaunch the app, it show the function was doing when closed insted to show the clock as default for every launch.
<njin> it is so by design or need to report a bug ?
<jGleitz> Hey Guys! Does anybody know how to get the source code of the keyboard used in the Ubuntu Touch OS?
<Oranger> jGleitz: Maybe on launchpad
<jGleitz> Oranger: Yeah, I thought so too. So I searched a little. But I was unable to figure out where it could be.
<ogra_> sergiusens, rsalveti http://paste.ubuntu.com/5623567/ .... thats what i get installing the ubuntu-touch task in a saucy chroot (without any PPAs ... ) intresting package selection
<ogra_> i wonder if we actually need to loosen some deps of archive packages
<rsalveti> ogra_: for sure
<ogra_> i wonder what pulls in things like gnome-session-bin or gnome-menus
 * ogra_ will try a build with PPAs now
<reg__> I read that Ubuntu has announced 13.04 on touch screens on April 25. Does anyone know where to get it?
<jGleitz> I have this code in my App:
<jGleitz> “Canvas {
<jGleitz>     onPaint: {
<jGleitz>         var ctx = canvas.getContext('2d');
<jGleitz>     }
<jGleitz> }”
<jGleitz> This very code leads to the error, that the app exists with
<jGleitz> “The program has unexpectedly finished.
<jGleitz> /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt5/bin/qmlscene exited with code 0“
<jGleitz> all the time. Has anybody any clues how to solve that?
<jGleitz> reg__: Do you mean the Ubuntu Touch OS? You can get that following https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch
<bobweaver> Can any one tell me how to kill qml-phone-shell and make it so that it dont start again ?
<bobweaver> I am trying to hack the shell and everytime after deploy the dang things restarts over the top of my code (altered shell) making it so that I can not debug MouseAreas and what not :(
<reg__> No, I do mean 13.04 Ubuntu on tablets. See the announcement at http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2013/04/ubuntu-13-04-boosts-graphics-performance-to-prepare-for-phones-tablets/
<jGleitz> reg__: I don’t get what you mean. Can you point out the sentence or paragraph that you mean? I think the article is exclusively about the new Ubuntu 13.04 Desktop & Server and mentions that Unity is prepared to run on tablets. It’s called an “prelude to Ubuntu’s release on a range of mobile form factors”.
<bzoltan1> bobweaver: I asked few questions about your MR
<bobweaver> bzoltan1,  sorry I must have missed them what where they ?
<bobweaver> bzoltan1,  I have answered the questions about the MR. well all but 2 that I do not understand
<bobweaver> the 1) one and the 7th one.
<bobweaver> I think that you are asking why  in qdocconf is te Project name changed ?  this is to take care of whitespacing in names for generation
<bobweaver> jGleitz, http://gitorious.org/maliit
<bobweaver> I am sure that there is a different branch to chase down though
<jGleitz> bobweaver: Thank you very much!
<jGleitz> bobweaver: Can you explain that more detailed to me? As far as I get it, Maliit is a framework for writing input methods. Does the Ubuntu Touch keyboard use it? How can I use it to write an keyboard for my app for Ubuntu Touch? Do you know where the source code of the keyboard of the Ubuntu Touch OS itself is?
<bobweaver> jGleitz,  I am not sure I just started learning about all that today myself
<bobweaver> not even sure if Ubuntnu Touch is using it though I do think that it is
<netcurli> https://code.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/phablet-extras/maliit-plugins https://code.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/phablet-extras/maliit-framework
<jGleitz> bobweaver: Okay, but thank you anyway!
<jGleitz> netcurli: Interesting, Malii is available through the phablet ppa. Do you know more about this? Is the Ubuntu Touch keyboard implemented via Malii and how can we us Malii?
<jGleitz> nercurli: Thank you!
<netcurli> jGleitz, the Ubuntu Touch Summary (week 17) says: "- Maliit keyboard replaced the Nemo keyboard."
<jGleitz> Okay
<netcurli> I don't know though, how exactly that all works
<bobweaver> Swype looks cool !
<bobweaver> jGleitz, https://wiki.maliit.org/Plugins  looks like it would be fun to hack on
<jGleitz> I think so as well.
<jGleitz> bobweaver: I branched  lp:phablet-extras/maliit-framework, but unfortunately I am unable to build it
<dobey> does anyone know how to get platform version/release info in qt?
<jGleitz> Ooops, there are packages for Maliit. I finally got it up and running (http://ubuntuone.com/0qIO4X8gpy3jzOHYCy6Txu). But what now?
<jGleitz> dobey: Does this help you? http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-4.8/qsysinfo.html
<dobey> jGleitz: no, that seems to only provide the version and only on mac and windows
<bobweaver> dobey,  you have tried qtmobility ?
<dobey> bobweaver: no, and i wouldn't know where to look, as it's a bunch of different modules, and they aren't packaged on ubuntu
<dobey> at least, the qt5 versions aren't packaged
<dobey> there is a part of the qtmobility stack that i will need (and will use) in the future, but unrelated to this problem
<jGleitz> dobey: which information do you exactly need?
<kenvandine> Saviq, who should i bug about test problems for phone-app?
<dobey> jGleitz: os name, os version, machine (at least, that's what the current python code is getting from the platform module)
<dobey> and i don't see anything in the mobility add-ons that would do it
<tsdgeos> sergiusens: are you the one to ask about which hud versions get into the ubuntu touch images?
<bobweaver> can anyone tell me how the phone-sessions thingy works ?  I have restarted the service but I want to alter it so that it wont start qml-phone-shell so this why when I send code to device it will restart the services and then compile the shell
<tsdgeos> Mirv: cool, where the QColor thing land? the ppa? s-series?
<ogra_> bobweaver, /etc/prone-services
<ogra_> err
<ogra_> phone-services
<bobweaver> yeah I was looking at that if I just remove the one line ?
<ogra_> or if you run on a tablet "tablet-services"
<tsdgeos> bobweaver: just use ./run_on_device fromt the unity-phablet repo, it'll do "the right thing"
<ogra_> yeah
<bobweaver> I think that that takes to long
<tsdgeos> ?¿
<tsdgeos> how much is too long?
<bobweaver> yeah if you just make a device then it takes alot less time to pass to devices and to check for diff
<bobweaver> so everytime that I change the qml maybe 30 seconds with the deploy to ubuntu thingy about 4 with my way
<bobweaver> I will try it right now and time it
<bobweaver> it is about the same time. I guess that I could just make that a option in qtcreator
<bobweaver> tsdgeos,  mainly because I want to deploy from qtcreator thanks I willl try all that
<bobweaver> Yeah it is not working keeps on saying that it fails :(
<bobweaver> nm I am a dum dum I had a empty sting in a custom setup
<bobweaver> thanks tsdgeos  and Oranger
<bobweaver> ogra_, *
<Oranger> yes ?
<Oranger> oh ok x)
<ogra_> bobweaver, oh, wait, you wanted to disable the qml-phone-shell ... thats essentially our WM ... cant do that
<ogra_> (sorry, i'm distracted, else i would have noted before)
<bobweaver> yeah I want to stop qml-phone-shell and restart it but with the new Shell that I just hacked and uploaded
<bobweaver> all ^^ from qtcreator
<bobweaver> it is not pushing the new code though :(
<bobweaver> Like for GreaterContent.qml I just added some dimple text to test it out and it is not pushing the new code as it is wanting the binary qml-phone-shell in the service
<bobweaver> because the service is still calling the binary (qmnl-phone-shell) it will not change the look mybe need to replace it in the script for run_on_device
<bobweaver> or could push via scp or sftp cmake make make install but the super user permissions are getting in the way :(
<bobweaver> of sudo make install
<Mirv> tsdgeos: currently qt5-beta-proper
<Mirv> tsdgeos: ie together with 5.0.2
<Mirv> tsdgeos: since webkit just built, the PPA actually is I think even testable
<tsdgeos> oki, tx
<Mirv> np
<Deihmos_> Has there been any updates?
<mzanetti> sergiusens: ping
<sergiusens> mzanetti: pong
<mzanetti> sergiusens: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/phablet-tools/phablet-test-run-fix-installing/+merge/161990
<mzanetti> sergiusens: (just pinged because with all those meetings irc messages easliy get lost)
<sergiusens> mzanetti: true
<reg__> The announcement of Ubuntu 13.04 was also accompanied by video showing 13.04 running on a Nexus 7/10. Thanks, I will try using the Touch version for now.
#ubuntu-touch 2013-05-02
<popey> image 102 seems broken can't launch media player
<popey> bug 1175394
<ubot5> bug 1175394 in platform-api "Media player won't launch" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1175394
<mpt> Just posted: design for choosing the phone UI language in System Settings. (Not particularly exciting.) https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LanguageAndText#phone-language
<mpt> Anyone heavily using the phone and getting muscle memory for items in the Launcher?
<mpt> I'm wondering about the effect of temporarily adding an item to the top of the Launcher
<mhall119|away> mpt: I don't think you can add/remove launcher items yet
<mhall119|away> most of my regular use apps aren't on it
<mpt> mhall119|away, sorry, I mean adding an item programmatically.
<mpt> Ah, right
<mpt> So you don't use it because you can't edit it
<mpt> So it's too soon to say, understood.
<mhall119|away> yeah, and the ones I do use are easily accessible on the dadh too
<mhall119|away> so I largely bypass the launcher still
<mpt> Which is easier to use, since it's a swipe and a tap, rather than a long swipe that changes direction
<Taiten987> does any one know how to debug ubuntuappmange ?
<SpacedOut> How does a C++/QML application or .desktop file identify full screen (tablet) or right side (phone) layouts?
<u1tr0n> hi to all, anyone know if its possible to install ubuntu touch on Amazon kindle fire ?
<emtt_medo> Telephone network does not work
<emtt_medo> Hello
<emtt_medo> Yes
<emtt_medo> nexus 4
<netcurli> does anyone know why the mobile version of wikipedia does not work correctly in the ubuntu touch browser?
<srs1434> ?
<netcurli> ok, I found out (via webkit remote debugging \o/) that the wikipedia mobile version checks if the user agent contains 'iPhone' and then changes some stuff to avoid problems with the ios browser, which causes then problems in the Ubuntu Touch browser
<ninjacoder-ar> hello everyone
<ninjacoder-ar> i need help to install ubuntu touch on i9003
<ninjacoder-ar> anyone?
<Oranger> ninjacoder-ar: Don't ask to ask, just ask :)
<klmnopq> i dont understand irc
<bobweaver> jppiiroi1en, you around I want to talk to you about the welcome screen and making it more robust. I am working on adding in examples and help pages for qtcreator and also tutorials. But It would be easy for me if I was to alter the ubuntu/welcome stuff. Like having tabs
<bobweaver> jppiiroi1en,  or we could intergrate all things that are in the qtcreator welcome page as the Ubuntu SDK welcome page on tabs
<bobweaver> either way seems like that is how sailfish and kqtcreator and also necessitia is doing it
<bobweaver> home/welcome page stuff
<popey> kaleo: can you make a note of the change you made on my tablet yesterday to make more apps appear? I will lose that when I flash.
<capn> do there are news around ubuntu touch and the samsung gs3?
<kaleo> popey: ./Dash/Apps/ApplicationsFilterGrid.qml line 25
<kaleo> popey: expandable: true
<popey> thanks kaleo
<ogra_> popey, who owns the coreapps PPA ? we need saucy builds (or copys of the raring binaries to saucy at least)
<popey> ogra_: fginther can help there I think
<popey> he setup the ppa build system and made it build raring & quantal
<popey> renato: could you please look at bug 1175394
<ubot5> bug 1175394 in platform-api "Media player won't launch" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1175394
<ogra_> afaik it needs one upload to actually know about the serias ... the rest should just be copy stuff
<ogra_> *series
<fginther> ogra_, popey, we can force a fresh dput of everything
<ogra_> i just need installable binaries ... waether you copy or do fresh uploads i dont care :) ... whatever is less work
<popey> +1
<fginther> ogra_, I'll get it started
<ogra_> (and if i would be sober i could type :P )
<popey> thanks fginther
<ogra_> bzoltan1, Mirv  ^^ the same for canonical-qt5-edgers/qt5-proper please ^^^
<Mirv> ogra_: copiing for qt5-proper
<ogra_> thanks !
<Mirv> ogra_: most is actually currently in archives, I'll copy the 7 packages for raring in qt5-proper to saucy. qt5-beta-proper has all of Qt 5.0.2 then breing
<Mirv> maybe I'm brave and try rebuild copy for those while at it
<ogra_> hmm, the build setup currently looks in qt5-proper
<Mirv> ogra_: yeah yeah, that's fine, although I'd actualy very much welcome if you could try a build against qt5-beta-proper since it starts to have all of 5.0.2 in and the earlier it gets testing the sooner it can be copied to qt5-proper
<ogra_> i will, once we have something building at all
<Mirv> cool
<ogra_> (preferably we dont use any PPAs in saucy indeed, this is just a  first shot)
<Mirv> yes, indeed
<ogra_> kenvandine, can i have something similar for online-accounts-qt5-staging
<ogra_> (see above ... we need saucy binaries in all the PPAs)
<kenvandine> ogra_, sure,
<ogra_> thanks !!
<ogra_> :)
<kenvandine> np
<kenvandine> ogra_, done
<ogra_> yay
 * ogra_ hugs kenvandine 
<kenvandine> ogra_, you don't actually care if it fails to build right?
<fginther> ogra_, popey, all of the core apps should now be building for saucy
<ogra_> fginther, yay, thanks
<popey> thanks fginther
<tsdgeos> can anyone start a rebuild of https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-unity/+archive/daily-build-next/+build/4540627 ?
<tsdgeos> didrocks: ↑ ?
<didrocks> Mirv: I did it for you ^. Can you tell me a quick status of your stack?
<didrocks> Mirv: or where are you? maybe quicker to chat directly :)
<Mirv> diegoyam: hi! :) upstairs where there's better connectivity. stack ok, but SDK needs a rebuild which I asked Ken to do at some point - armhf failed to build seemingly because of a random chroot problem
<Mirv> diegoyam: sorry, I meant didrocks, please ignore :)
<Mirv> where did didrocks go..
<Guest55228> Hey all, has anyone started a project for the Galaxy S4 yet?
<jussi> Guest55228: looks like it, links at: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices (looks like WIP)
<gal007> Hello people!!
<gal007> Do you know if is it possible to install the same applications on Ubuntu Touch and Ubuntu Desktop?
<gal007> I want to buy a tablet, but I need to run MagicDraw in that
<popey> ogra_: is cdimage unwell?
<Oranger> gal007: To use your applications from your desktop in your tablet ?
<popey> i can't download the mako image http://paste.ubuntu.com/5627201/
<popey> might be my connection
<gal007> Yes, Oranger
<popey> bah, must be, its working now
<ogra_> popey, well, you are not downloading from cdimage at all
<Oranger> gal007: Currently not, because ubuntu-touch use Mir and ubuntu desktop X11
<ogra_> you are downloading from some machine under sciris desk
<popey> heh
<gal007> I use MagicDraw in my desktop and I need edit diagrams with a tablet
<Oranger> gal007: But in few years it will :)
<Oranger> gal007: Maybe an app will make it possible
<ogra_> popey, if it doesnt work, just go to him with a USB key ;)
<gal007> Oh thanks Oranger!
<Angolares> hi
<Angolares> trying to install ubuntu touch on galaxy nexus
<Angolares> from virtual ubuntu on virtual box under w7
<Angolares> frozen here:
<Angolares> phablet-flash -b Device detected as maguro Download set to http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch-preview//daily-preinstalled/current Starting new HTTP connection (1): cdimage.ubuntu.com Starting new HTTP connection (1): cdimage.ubuntu.com Download directory set to /home/dcm/Descargas/phablet-flash/109 Retrieving files Storage requirements in /data satisfied Pushing /home/
<Angolares> on : Pushing /home/........./......../......
<ogra_> be patient, it takes a while
<Angolares> someone there???
<Angolares> how much is a while?
<ogra_> a little more than a bit :)
<Angolares> :)
<ogra_> but less than really long
<Angolares> other question .... can it be installed on nexus 7 3g?
<ogra_> (usually 10 min, max 15 i'd say)
<ogra_> it should work, though the 3G model is slightly differently named (it isn't grouper)
<ogra_> you can force the grouper image or just use the manual install method from the wiki
<Angolares> I tried a month ago , i could install 13.04 but not ubuntu touch
<ogra_> using the manual method ?
<Angolares> yess
<ogra_> hmm, that should work
<Angolares> but not on galaxy nexus
<Angolares> dont works on mine
<Angolares> still waiting on Pushing /home/........./......../......
<Angolares> it could be for doing on a virtal machine?
<ogra_> yeah, probably ... never tried it from a VM
<Angolares> Pushing /home/dcm/Descargas/phablet-flash/109/raring-preinstalled-phablet-armhf.zip to /sdcard/autodeploy.zip
<Mirv> didrocks: I've been trying to reach you for quite some time, but yes jenkins stacks ok except for sdk which had apparently temporary chroot problem and I asked Ken to re-run it
<Mirv> didrocks: if you're interested also in the Qt 5.0.2 stack, yes there are C/R/P for the one rename transition :)
<Mirv> 1-2h ago I got also the (almost) final piece of the puzzle - qtquick1 - in, and we've Qt Creator working together with Qt 5.0.2 fine
<andril> hello all
<Angolares> still waiting installing touch on galaxy nexus ... is it normal?
<Angolares> phablet-flash -b Device detected as maguro Download set to http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch-preview//daily-preinstalled/current Starting new HTTP connection (1): cdimage.ubuntu.com Starting new HTTP connection (1): cdimage.ubuntu.com Download directory set to /home/dcm/Descargas/phablet-flash/109 Retrieving files Storage requirements in /data satisfied Pushing /home/dcm/Descargas/phablet-flash/109/raring-preinstalled-ph
<Angolares> yuuujjjuuu working again!!!!
<ogra_> congrats
<bobweaver> has anny one else noticed that there is no "Seek" in the qtmultimedia lib ?  or is it just me ?
<netcurli> bobweaver, you are using a qml element from qtmultimedia 5?
<bobweaver> netcurli,  Yeah I am making a new frontend for mythtv and am making the player and can not get the "seek" thingy to work I will pastebin
<bobweaver> netcurli,  thanks for looking :)
<bobweaver> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5627337/
<bobweaver> I have tried both  videos.seekable(videos.position + 5000)     and videos.seek(videos.position + 5000)
<netcurli> http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-5.0/qtmultimedia/qml-qtmultimedia5-video.html#seek-method
<bobweaver> seek is not there at all console.log well lets see what it says
<bobweaver> file:///home/joseph/Templates/mythbuntu-phablet/Player.qml:70: TypeError: Object Video_QMLTYPE_23(0x98903b0) has no method 'seek'
<didrocks> Mirv: \o/ on the Qt 5.0.2
<netcurli> bobweaver, that's odd..
<bobweaver> I know rigt
<bobweaver> that is what I thought so I thought that I would ask here
<netcurli> in my catchpodder app I use successfully the seek method on the Audio component of qtmultimedia
<netcurli> so maybe only a problem with video?
<bobweaver> netcurli, let me make sure right toolkit /me ducks
<bobweaver> Nope all my cananonical toolkits are not working on seek
<bobweaver> netcurli,  correct it  might only be video
<bobweaver> I will be making the music part of mythtv later on this week
<bobweaver> but for now I am working on live tv and also videos sections and recored section of My
<bobweaver> myth *
<netcurli> bobweaver, have you tried running the little example from the qtmultimedia documentation?
<bobweaver> Yup
<bobweaver> I made a video i am uploading it now
<bobweaver> netcurli,  video is here http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Z0k0OwYe5Q    sorry about the sound and the fan :(
 * bobweaver has to get a better mic interneal is right next to fan 
<netcurli> bobweaver, if you run the example from the doc you get the same error?
<bobweaver> yup
<bobweaver> just got done doing that well a one that I got from online
<bobweaver> not the shadereffects one's
<bobweaver> I think that that player is wrote different like c++
<netcurli> http://qt.gitorious.org/qt/qtmultimedia/blobs/stable/src/imports/multimedia/Video.qml
<bobweaver> not this one http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SMRln8FJvKc
<netcurli> this is the original source file where the seek method is present
<netcurli> at line 399
<netcurli> looking at the history, it was added on January 15 2013
<netcurli> maybe the qtmultimedia that is packaged in ubuntu is an older version..?
<bobweaver> Yeah I use to use that in ubuntu TV for the player (kinda the same player that is in Ubuntu Touch )
<bobweaver> could be netcurli  what are you on 12.10 ?
<bobweaver> can you run  apt-cache policy qtdeclarative5-qtmultimedia-plugin
<bobweaver> I have 5.0.1-0ubuntu5~precise1~test1
<bobweaver> source is  http://ppa.launchpad.net/canonical-qt5-edgers/qt5-proper/ubuntu/
<netcurli> I am not on my main computer right now (where I have 13.04) so I cannot check things there right now
<bobweaver> col
<bobweaver> yeah I think that it is just not there
<bobweaver> It must be on the phablet images as the media player use that
<netcurli> bobweaver, there is an email on the touch mailinglist by Mirv about the transition to qt 5.0.2
<netcurli> there is a ppa mentioned there, which you could use
<shakeel> hi...
<shakeel> can i know wheather i will be able to open my andriod apps after installing unbuntu on my phone...>
<k1l_> ubuntu cant use the android apps
<shakeel> if i upgrade my phone then how will i come back to my andriod os back...?
<k1l_> shakeel: make a nandroid backup first
<shakeel> how to make that....?
<k1l_> i would suggest to look at xda-developers what is the best way for your device
<shakeel> arent they like both os running at a time...? like my pc had both windows and ubuntu.... at startup i select on which one i want to login....>
<k1l_> no
<Mirv> mm, if I get a "object has no attribute 'pointing_device'" on a device when trying to run autopilot tests, what am I missing?
<Mirv> I've autopilot-phablet installed, which was what I thought supports this concept of pointing_device
<Mirv> popey, are you familiar with that stuff ^ ?
<Mirv> I apt-get installed phone-app-autopilot and tried autopilot run phone_app
<Mirv> via ssh
<sergiusens> mhall119|away: popey: you around?
#ubuntu-touch 2013-05-03
<popey> sergiusens: wassup?
<Mirv> kenvandine: just noticed/remembered the file_access.patch - was there a bug report about it I could mention, since I apparently didn't include it yet in the packaging branch?
<kenvandine> Mirv, no bug
<kenvandine> just needed
<Mirv> for a couple of days I had the feeling that I've the qtbase patches and the qtdeclarative patches, but I may be missing something :)
<kenvandine> :)
<Mirv> kenvandine: ok, I'll file one at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtwebkit-opensource-src for this and then add it
<Mirv> kenvandine: and umm it was a backport from 5.1 or something?
<kenvandine> Mirv, no, i later found out that it is a backport from webkit
<kenvandine> not qtwebkit
<kenvandine> for the embedded version included
<Mirv> interesting. I think it should be proposed then for qtwebkit upstream.
<kenvandine> zaspire should forward it upstream
<Mirv> ok, that'd be good
<Mirv> it's good to end the day with four qtwebkit builds running, something for the machines to do during the night
<bobweaver> Dang It I just upgraded and now volume is not working for QtMultimedia
<Mirv> bobweaver: should you perhaps install the libqt5multimedia5-plugins as mentioned in the e-mail?
<Mirv> I'm not sure what those plugins are used for, but there's the pulse plugin there so maybe it affects volume control
<bobweaver> Reading state information... Done
<bobweaver> E: Unable to locate package libqt5multimedia5-plugins
<Mirv> so the plugin .so:s got separated into that own package by Debian
<Mirv> bobweaver: ah, sorry, I thought you used the qt5-beta-proper PPA and tested updating to Qt 5.0.2, but apparently not
<Mirv> since I noticed net_curli mentioned something about to you
<Mirv> no need to test that PPA though if not specially wanting to test newer Qt. it will come into qt5-proper at some point.
<bobweaver> er
<bobweaver> sorry yeah I do use the proper ppa and yeah all things are install
<bobweaver> qtmultimedia things that is
<bobweaver> all dev stuff and it was all working right before upgrade. I thought that Upgrading would take care of the no seek in qtmultimedia but it did not
<bobweaver> thanks though Mirv  I just think that I will try to reboot and pray :)
<Mirv> hmm :P
<bobweaver> Nah volume is gone now
 * bobweaver slams hands on desk 
<Randomness6894> hello
<Randomness6894> Anyone know a cheap android phone that can run Ubuntu for Android
<RobbyF> Randomness6894, what is cheap?
<RobbyF> you can probably get a cheap galaxy nexus around $200~
<Randomness6894> I was considering the Galaxy Nexus or the Nexus 4
<Randomness6894> I might wait until the official Ubuntu Phone is released in Autumn-Winter
<RobbyF> I'm think it will be closer to 1 year from right now
<Randomness6894> Damn
<Randomness6894> I am hearing some news about a SuperNexus and the Nexus 5
<RobbyF> ya Google I/O is coming up.
<Randomness6894> Hopefully Google will make enough Nexus 5s to sell
<Randomness6894> I think by 2020 google will have enough control to control countries and governments
<RobbyF> probably.
<Randomness6894> I actually can't believe the amount of people here and it is only us speaking
<Randomness6894> Hi shudo
<RobbyF> I think they are in bed.
<RobbyF> about 12 hours from now it gets chatty with developer talk
<RobbyF> generally stuff I don't understand but try to follow to learn.
<LokiOfVinheim> Yo. Just tried to install raring on my manta with the preinstalled images. Now I can't even power on
<LokiOfVinheim> Halp plz? ;~;
<LokiOfVinheim> I mean, I know, not supported, but if anyone knows of anything that can be done, I'd greatly appreciate it. Far as I know, there's nothing I can do. Reeeeally don't want to accept that TT_TT
<LokiOfVinheim> >got Google splash screen; uh... nvm, looks like I have a chance to flash it back to stock ^_^; Then to try again from there
<zezom> has any one been able to install on a TF300T?
<jussi> woohoo, it works!
<jussi> well... maybe it works...
<jussi> it boots, but touch doesnt seem to be present :(
<jussi> well then, perhaps it was just I had no idea how to unlock the thing :P (hint, nothing to do with the circle :P )
<PPOS-BAR> hi,
<PPOS-BAR> can we do screen capture on nexus7 and ubuntu touch ?
<std> how far is the console app yet?
<bobweaver> #ubuntu-tv
<bobweaver> forgot the /join sorry
<yoavst> Hi, am i able to use android application apps on ubuntu touch?
<ogra_> no
<yoavst> but ubuntu touch isnt just custom UI on CM 10.1?
<Mirv> any "what changed in gcc 4.8" expert around? I'm getting qtbase build error https://launchpadlibrarian.net/138971540/buildlog_ubuntu-saucy-i386.qtbase-opensource-src_5.0.2%2Bdfsg1-3ubuntu1~saucy1~test1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<ogra_> yodawg, nope, ubuntu touch only uses the android HAL layer to be able to use binary drivers for device access
<ogra_> Mirv, try doko
<Mirv> ogra_: thanks, pasting that link here magically increased my google skills and it seems Fedora may have cherry-picked a patch that could help
<ogra_> haha
<bouzomarcelo> hello everyone
<bouzomarcelo> anyone has a atrix (mb860)
<tsdgeos> t1mp_: ping
<bouzomarcelo> anyone from argentina
<t1mp_> tsdgeos: pong
<tsdgeos> t1mp_: is the bug in the panel you mentioned yesterday fixed?
<bouzomarcelo> anyone speak spanish?
<tsdgeos> t1mp_: is it related anyhow to the panel closing itself when it shouldn't?
<t1mp_> tsdgeos: all should be fixed
<tsdgeos> t1mp_: ok
<t1mp_> tsdgeos: if you use ubuntu-ui-toolkit r466+ and there are bugs, please report them
<tsdgeos> i'm using 0.1.46daily13.05.02ubuntu.unity.next-0ubuntu1
<tsdgeos> no clue what that matches to
<tsdgeos> it'd be cool to have a way of knowing :D
<tsdgeos> didrocks: is there a way to find out to which bzr rev does qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-ui-toolkit-plugin:armhf 0.1.46daily13.05.02ubuntu.unity.next-0ubuntu1 match?
<t1mp_> tsdgeos: apparently the current uitk in the phone has an older revision (but with a newer version number), so the bug is still there.
<tsdgeos> oki
<t1mp_> tsdgeos: that 0.1.46daily13.05.02 is an older revision than  0.1.46daily13.05.01ubuntu.unity.nextbzr467raring0
<t1mp_> I don't know which revision :s
<tsdgeos> :S
<tsdgeos> i found it
<tsdgeos> 0.1.46daily13.05.02ubuntu.unity.next-0ubuntu1 is 462
<tsdgeos> there's supposed to be a 0.1.46daily13.05.03ubuntu.unity.next-0ubuntu1 with 467
<tsdgeos> updating and upgrading in the phone
<boiko> tsdgeos: out of curiosity, how did you find it?
<boiko> tsdgeos: (the version, I mean)
<tsdgeos> boiko: i went to https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-unity/+archive/daily-build-next/+packages?batch=75&memo=75&start=75
<tsdgeos> clicked on the ubuntu-ui-toolkit - 0.1.46daily13.05.02ubuntu.unity.next-0ubuntu1
<tsdgeos> and found
<boiko> tsdgeos: ah ok, thanks
<tsdgeos>  [ Ubuntu daily release ]
<tsdgeos>   * Automatic snapshot from revision 462 (ubuntu-unity/next)
<tsdgeos> i'm hoping that's the "correct" thing :D
<boiko> tsdgeos: should be
<t1mp_> in 462 the toolbar is broken
<tsdgeos> oka
<t1mp_> the automatic hiding and locking is incorrect
<tsdgeos> that's what i was seeing
<tsdgeos> will ahve to review again toomrrow or later then
<tsdgeos> thanks!
<tsdgeos> t1mp_: i think i'm still something weird, want me to go downstairs and show you?
<cyphermox> rsalveti: hey, I mentioned before about flashing straight from fastboot:
<cyphermox> https://code.launchpad.net/~mathieu-tl/phablet-tools/fastboot-flashing/+merge/162424
<cyphermox> just changes the behavior of -b a bit
<rsalveti> cyphermox: need to check that because I believe we tried this first, but had issues when coming from the default stock android image
<rsalveti> you had to boot it at least once afaik
<cyphermox> ah?
<rsalveti> it works fine if the phone is already using our own image, but did you test after flashing a stock image?
<cyphermox> seems weird given that on the phone you should be able to just reflash everything unconditionally, as long as you've unlocked the device
<rsalveti> I don't remember the issue exactly, but I know we had a few so that's why -b is like that today
<cyphermox> yeah, I flashed from a stock image on my nexus 4
<cyphermox> I suspect it could possibly fail in some cases on the nexus 7, but maybe we could just also unconditionally format userdata to get rid of such issues
<cyphermox> (or make that an option switch)
<rsalveti> cyphermox: why the difference with 'df -h' and just 'df'?
<rsalveti> right
<cyphermox> well, df in android apparently does df -h :)
<cyphermox> in recovery, it uses busybox, and to get the same output with G, M, etc. you need to explicitly do df -h
<rsalveti> right
<rsalveti> sergiusens: mind reviewing & testing https://code.launchpad.net/~mathieu-tl/phablet-tools/fastboot-flashing/+merge/162424 as well?
<sergiusens> rsalveti: ack
<cyphermox> my only concern is the time between the boot recovery command and the recovery actually coming up, the delay seems to be good on the nexus 4 and nexus 7 so far, but maybe on other devices it's slower
<fginther> popey, uqdb-qt does not build on armhf in the core-apps daily ppa due to qemu errors.  Is this a problem, or do we not care at the moment?
<Casmo> Hmm, is there a list of what's working/not working for the Nexus 4? Because it's not listed in the list of devices (Which have the actual statusses)
<mhall119|away> fginther: what qemu errors?
<mhall119|away> are we using qemu for building armhf packages?
<fginther> mhall119|away, these are when lp builds in the ppa: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/138985321/buildlog_ubuntu-raring-armhf.u1db-qt_0.1.4bzr88raring0_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<mhall119|away> Casmo: the nexus 4 is one of the devices supported by the phablet-flash tool provided by Canonical, most stuff should work on it
<mhall119|away> fginther: hmm, not a very descriptive error, eh
<Casmo> mhall119|away, do you know if 3g works yet? :)
<fginther>  mhall119|away, it's *usually* a qemu error. There are some projects that just don't build in qemu and that's usually what it looks like
<mhall119|away> Casmo: I don't know, but calling and sms work I believe
<mhall119|away> fginther: is qmlplugindump the executable that's segfaulting?
<Casmo> Alright, thanks :) Time to install it, and see for myself. :D
<Casmo> Gotta work in 45min though, let's hope I won't need that much time. :p
<Casmo> Hmm, first boot takes quite a while. :P
<fginther> mhall119|away, it's g++
<fginther> mhall119|away, err I mean c++
<mhall119|away> :/
<mhall119|away> fginther: my guess is that it's not a big deal right now
<mhall119|away> if it's qemu, should it work itself out, or do we need to do something?
<fginther> mhall119|away, I've hopefully got a solution in progress, just need to corner the right people
<fginther> mhall119|away, the solution is to build on hardware
<fginther> mhall119|away, we've unfortunately had to implement this same solution for a number of other projects
<Casmo> Heh.. Nexus 4 won't allow me to connect my usb as storage in recovery?
<popey> hmm, i keep getting Not enough space in /data, found 3.9G
<popey> when flashing my nexus 4
<popey>  /data                    5.7G     1.8G     3.9G   4096
<bobweaver> just got off work and get my phablet up to raring but now the keyboard wont work so I can not connect to wifi (can not enter in passwd) Is there a work around for this with adb ?
 * bobweaver is having all sorts of troubles on phablet can not use touch and multimtdia is borked on desktop also now not sure what is up with that 
<tsdgeos> Mirv: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtdeclarative-opensource-src/+bug/1176199
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1176199 in qtdeclarative-opensource-src (Ubuntu) "qtdeclarative5-qtquick2-plugin should depend on libgl1-mesa-dri" [Undecided,New]
<mardy> vrruiz_: the System Settings project is https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-system-settings
<mardy> vrruiz: ^
<nik90> bobweaver: is there a way to read .csv files using qml alone?
<nik90> bobweaver: I mean by not having to use a C++ plugin
<bobweaver> use sqllight nik90
<bobweaver> what are you doing ?
<bobweaver> like you could import the .csv files (all js functions) then call them to read them in a model or whatever
<bobweaver> just a idea ^^
<bobweaver> nik90,  http://www.sqlite.org/cvstrac/wiki?p=ImportingFiles
<nik90> the .csv files have a list of countries with their timezone info
<nik90> basically I will be reading the file to get a list of the countries and store them in a database and then show them using a qml ListModel view
<nik90> @ bobweaver
<bobweaver> nik90, you have looked at qt.formateDateTime ?
<bobweaver> If you are just looking for that then one could just do some js math to figure all that out
<nik90> bobweaver: I have looked at it briefly..but I need the list of all the cities with their timezone info
<bobweaver> I see
<nik90> bobweaver: like Amsterdam : UTC + 02:00
<nik90> etc etc
<bobweaver> how many tables ect ?
<nik90> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5630536/
<nik90> this is the contents of zone.csv file which we need to read
<nik90> bobweaver: we are using the Online API at http://timezonedb.com/api
<bobweaver> wait can you get xml from that ?
<bobweaver> or json ?
<nik90> bobweaver: the user chooses the city from the ListModel view (this model is populated by reading zone.csv) and then we use the online API where we send the city to get the timezone info
<nik90> bobweaver: xml and json
<bobweaver> nik90,  get the xml and run it in with xmllistmodel then you can push the data to sqllight
<nik90> bobweaver: to get the xml, we need to send it the city name.
<nik90> bobweaver: and the city name is chosen by the user from a list (which is populated from zone.csv)
<bobweaver> then call in your functions from the table you can also use this like    if (1st time run === true ) Run the xml list model else use the database
<bobweaver> you have looked at geo.citys ?
<nik90> bobweaver: geo.citys? no
<nik90> bobweaver: what is it?
<bobweaver> nik90,  sorry http://api.geonames.org
<bobweaver> that is name of api
<bobweaver> nik90,  let me look at socs for both
<bobweaver> nik90, api.geonames.org/ also needs lat :(
<nik90> bobweaver: yeah I was looking through their webservices
<nik90> bobweaver: they offer searching cities, countries by name..but I need the other way around..I need a list of cities to be available through xml which I can read and display in a list
<nik90> bobweaver: http://www.mobilephonedevelopment.com/qt-qml-tips/#File%20Access
<nik90> bobweaver: they say it is possible to use xmlHttpRequest to read file in qml
<bobweaver> nik90,  yeah I tried to out do the radius but it errors out at radius=1000  http://api.geonames.org/timezone?lat=47.01&lng=10.2&radius=100&username=demo
<nik90> bobweaver: do you think it will work?
<bobweaver> nik90,  yeah useing a xmllistmodel
<bobweaver> well I dont know what that says
<bobweaver> you do not need to do all that you can just say
<bobweaver> XMLListModel{source: YOUR.API  path  }   wait I will pastebin one
<bobweaver> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5630570/
<bobweaver> that is not the best example but well let me make it better
<nik90> bobweaver: so for the xmllistmodel, I give it the local file name.  But unlike a traditional xml response, the zone.csv file does not have any headers...so how can I use query?
<nik90> I have used xmllistmodel before and saw how you explained it during the tutorial session you gave on g+
<bobweaver> it reads it over the net
<bobweaver> so look at this one http://paste.ubuntu.com/5630573/
<bobweaver> "http://api.geonames.org/weatherXML?north="+North+"&south="+South+"&east="+East+"&west="+West+"&username=bobweaver12345
<bobweaver> that is the source that it is going to search (only when net is avilible )
<bobweaver> you can put that in you browser
<nik90> in my case I will replace source with the local file name?
<bobweaver> it returns xml
<bobweaver> well you can do it that way or you can grab online
<nik90> true but we do not have any online source which provides a list of cities except for the zone.csv file I mentioned
<bobweaver> well that can all be fixed :)
<bobweaver> nik90,  take a look at http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-5.0/qtquick/qml-qtquick-xmllistmodel2-xmllistmodel.html
<bobweaver> see the query
<bobweaver> that is what you can query in the xml you can use x handeling or what ever it is called like wild cards and what not
<bobweaver> http://www.w3schools.com/xpath/xpath_syntax.asp
<bobweaver> that can be used in the query path of the xml
<bobweaver> then you use roles (XMLRoles) to  to call latetr on or in model
<nik90> so it doesnt matter that there are no nodes in my .csv file.
<nik90> i can just use wildcards to get them
<bobweaver> you can make js functions that say on if (XmlListModel.Ready === "true")  fill the data base and what not
<bobweaver> why  csv if you can get back xml  ?
<nik90> I am a little bit confused :D
<nik90> really sorry
<nik90> you keep referring to xml but my mind asks me which xml file? I have only a .csv file in possession to get the city names
<bobweaver> nik90,  google hangout ?
<nik90> bobweaver: yeah :)
<sergiusens> rsalveti: still alive?
<rsalveti> sergiusens: yup
<rsalveti> going downstairs
<sergiusens> rsalveti: a couple of easy things for you... ok
<sergiusens> rsalveti: I'll paste here in the meantime :-)
<sergiusens> rsalveti: http://people.canonical.com/~sergiusens/0001-Remove-cyanogenmod-specific-build-list-callout-to-th.patch
<sergiusens> and
<sergiusens> rsalveti: http://people.canonical.com/~sergiusens/ap_patches/
<Blekkarin> hellow all
<Blekkarin> anyone here know how it will work on a xperia arc s?
<Blekkarin> and if i recall right, no mobile network?
<Blekkarin> please correct me i im wrong, and that i really hope that i am
<Blekkarin> please correct me i im wrong, and that i really hope that i am?
<Blekkarin> anyone active in this room?
<D4rkSilver> Blekkarin: nope
<Blekkarin> hehehe yea i can see that
<Blekkarin> mind if i take some of your time D4rkSilver
<D4rkSilver> Blekkarin: sure
<D4rkSilver> Blekkarin: I don't have the answer to your question but if you are patient, I'm sure somedy here will answer at some point
#ubuntu-touch 2013-05-04
<mpt> slangasek, do we plan to distinguish between security updates and other updates on the phone?
<mpt> (Asking because I'm wondering whether it's worth presenting them differently)
<slangasek> mpt: TTBOMK no
<mpt> ok
<laviya> türk varmı
<et0ne> hi
<shadeslayer> ogra_: is there documentation on how things are setup using libhybris on ubuntu touch ?
<et0ne> i am searching for a ubuntu-touch image for tilapia... or a description how to build an ubuntu-touch image myselfe
<et0ne> wow ...ubuntu-touch sucks more then i expected
<[mbm]> lol
<shadeslayer> ogra_: oh and has anyone tried libhybris with X11?
<shadeslayer> rsalveti: ^^
<uvala> hi, I just found out about this group, and wanted to ask right away, how soon are ubuntu phones/tablets to be a reality?
<D4rkSilver> uvala: I don't think anyone has that kind of information, and even if someone did have that it would probably be a rough guess
<uvala> D4rkSilver, thank you, I see..does it seem like..sometime this year?
<Oranger> uvala: soon :)
<Oranger> uvala: We are working on it, so let us some time... or help us ahah :)
<uvala> :) Oranger, sure..If I could, it'd be among my main endeavours.
<Oranger> uvala: Why do you can't ?
<uvala> I meant it solely from the technical point. I sure can keep spreading the word to convert people, though.
<Oranger> uvala: Help is not only by developping things, you can translate, write documentation, help with money or like you said spread the word :)
<uvala> yeah, translate I can, too!
<Oranger> uvala: I'm sure I lost a lot of things ^^
<Oranger> uvala: Where are you from ?
<uvala> I'm based in Berlin
<harris> so when will it come out to galaxy tab 2 10.1
<teddy> hi
<D4rkSilver> Hi
<shadeslayer> oh
<shadeslayer> ogra_: how do you build an armel raring chroot when there is no armel on ports.ubuntu.com
<shadeslayer> uh
<shadeslayer> ogra_: nvm
<harris> so when will it come out to galaxy tab 2 10.1
<harris> so when will it come out to galaxy tab 2 10.1
<HoOn> Hey guys!
<bjaanes> Is there something wrong with tabbed ui? Im tried using the "tabbed ui" template in the sdk, but swiping is just not working (tested on desktop and phone).
<nik90> bjaanes: the swiping feature to switch tabs has been removed
<nik90> bjaanes: To switch tabs, you need to click on the tab header and swipe there to switch tabs.
<bjaanes> Is that supposed to be like that?
<nik90> bjaanes: yes it was disabled last week since the swiping was not part of the design
<bjaanes> Huh, that explains it, but it feels a bit wierd now xD But sure :)
<bjaanes> thx
<jaywink> btw any idea how often the android stuff changes these days - eg one needs to flash the whole phone? it's always such a lot of work to clean up and install stuff after flashing :)
<bjaanes> Is anyone actually using ubuntu as their daily driver?
<wilee-nilee> daily driver?
<morphis> shadeslayer: I don't know anybody who did but should be possible
<Hemanshu> hi,
<Hemanshu> how to test software for ubuntu tuch
<HoOn> hey guys! Quick question on installng touch on a Nexus4.  Do I need to be running the stock recovery or can I leave TWRP installed?
<HoOn> I ran the script on Ubuntu and the install went fine, except the N4 just goes nowhere aftere the initial Google logo
<bobweaver> HoOn,  I use TWRP with multiboot on my n7 works great Just followed the guide on xda
<bobweaver> install the preinstalled-phablet-{name of device}  then flash the rom
<HoOn> bobweaver: Ill try that after I get out of this bootloop. lol Ill have to flash it back to stock.  I followed the instructions from Ubuntu, which didnt work. :(
<HoOn> bobweaver: so the only thing I can think of why it didnt work was because of twrp
<harris> so when will it come out to galaxy tab 2 10.1
<shadeslayer> ogra_: what's the username / password for the Nexus 7 over ttyACM0 ?
<shadeslayer> ubuntu / ubuntu doesn't work
<bobweaver> shadeslayer,  it is username: phablet and passwd :  phablet
<shadeslayer> hah
<shadeslayer> bobweaver: I added another user
<bobweaver> :)
<shadeslayer> phablet doesn't work
<bcurtiswx> anyone having any troubles getting saucy and adb to recognize a nexus 7 ?
<wilee-nilee> bcurtiswx, Context and details.
<bcurtiswx> wilee-nilee, i power up and ubuntu appears but adb devices doesn't see the nexus 7
<bcurtiswx> it's USB connected the my desktop which has saucy on it
<wilee-nilee> bcurtiswx, You have the usb debug clicked in the developer on the N7
<bcurtiswx> i have ubuntu touch installed
<wilee-nilee> bcurtiswx, Hmm for some reason my nexus is not mounting in saucy did on last kernel.
<wilee-nilee> 3.8 3.9 seems to not
<bcurtiswx> wilee-nilee, ok thanks for the help :)
#ubuntu-touch 2013-05-05
<bobweaver> ogra_,  Ping :)  just wondering if you know if there is a arm image for 12.04 ?
<bobweaver> This says that it can work but where are the images ?
<bobweaver> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Nexus7/Installation
<erikc> can i apt-get things like gcc and gdb on a nexus device with ubuntu touch preview and do development on the device directly?
<cyphermox> erikc: yes you can
<cyphermox> in the chroot, of course
<jair> hello there team ;-)
<jair> I am trying to clarify something about ubuntu-touch, is there a doc that explain the architectural layer of technologies that make ubuntu-touch?
<jair> for example: 1]hardware layer 2] linux kernel 3] applications
<jair> I know that android uses hardware-> linux kernel -> dalvic vm -> java -> apps
<jair> is ubuntu-touch and it's apps dependant of java technologies as android?
<wilee-nilee> butter cream frosting on a marshmallow base
<jair> hmm can we be a little more technical?
<jair> http://developer.android.com/about/versions/index.html
<jair> this is an example of Android
<wilee-nilee> pretty quiet here late at night U.S. time you might get responses during the day, weekends are a bit slower as well
<jair> do we have something like this from ubuntu touch?
<scarecrow_> Where can I find more information about Ubuntu Touch?
<jair> I am checking right now the different pages in the ubuntu touch wiki
<jair> scarecrow_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch
<scarecrow_> If I wanted to create a tablet right now, what CPU architecture types are supported?
<jair> scarecrow_: I will say all the architectures supported by ubuntu
<jair> ubuntu OS
<jair> but if you are like me and want to know the exact information: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-phone in that page is the technical team
<wilee-nilee> ubuntu on top of android cm 10.1 I believe
<jair> wilee-nilee: that mean the OS still depends of a large amount of Java?
<jair> wilee-nilee: to run all the apps.  I will be installing the SDK and I am willing to work in app development but I hope I don't need to learn Java for it
<jair> I just think Java is heavy
<wilee-nilee> jair, Not sure to be honest.
<jair> wilee-nilee: I appreciate your responses, I will send an email to the technical group
<wilee-nilee> I'm not a developer just a regular user waiting for more development.
<jair> understand, I am a user, wanting to become a developer ;)
<wilee-nilee> jair, They seem to like help, so go for it. ;)
<jair> wilee-nilee: definitely will is my passion, I prefer that that even woman LOL gives me more satisfaction
<jair> I really need to learn a lot man
<jair> but hey to the benefit of the people and family and personal
<wilee-nilee> ;)
<jair> will be back after reading a bit
<jair> Thank you!
<lilstevie> jair, ubuntu touch does not contain any of the dalvik vm technologies, userspace is a mix of standard native GNU tools, and a QT5 ui
<lilstevie> jair, the android portion of ubuntu touch is purely for driver support, and the "x server" currently runs on surface flinger (at least until mir is ready)
<Towleeeie9613> Does anyone know if there are going to be at least mostly functioning betas for ubuntu touch for non-developer use?
<hempe> Hy everyone. I'm currenty working on a simple c++ application for ubuntu touch (to create a tutorial) and ran into one big problem. When I request a build on launchpad it only builds for amd64 and i386 but not for arm. the problem seems to be, that the build dependencies like qt5-qmake, qtdeclarative5-dev and libqt5v8-5-dev are not available for arm. does anybody know how to resolve this problem?
<hemangpatel> Hello guys
<hemangpatel> is ubuntu phone targeting iOS and android ?
<snuggl> hemangpatel: ubuntu touch *is* an android dist
<snuggl> so no iOS
<Romario> How fast is development coming along? For example I havent seen change in Galaxy Note section in quite a while... What is the estimate from BETA to full release?
<nik90> Romario: we haven't even reached Beta yet.  Infact the alpha 1 milestone will be on the 16th of May (atleast for the core apps like Calendar, clock, Weather etc)
<nik90> Romario: as for  the support of other mobile devices, please note that only nexus variants are officially supported while other devices like Galaxy Note, S2, S3 etc etc..are handled by the community.
<nik90> Romario: so if you arent seeing much progress with the Galaxy note, then it could be that the community member working on it is busy with other stuff
<jjp_> how in ubuntu touch ... any users
<Deihmos> Dead
<lolprikky> installed touch on nexus 7, lost power and device died, now it wont turn back on. what do
<lolprikky> current
<Guest42075> Is there a version of ubuntu touch for a Anderson 2.5 tablet? Ive been searching and couldnt find
<Guest42075> Anderson ADT 2.5 was it's name
<lolprikky> please, anyone can halp?
<lolprikky> i believe my device has been bricked it doesnt even wanna boot into recovery mode
<Tassadar_> lolprikky: it doesn't do anything even if you hold the power button for 10s?
<lolprikky> nop
<lolprikky> o wait
<lolprikky> now a google logo popped up
<lolprikky> ah there we go
<lolprikky> that was a long 10 seconds
<lolprikky> ok
<Tassadar_> yeah, it is like "reset" button on a PC
<lolprikky> i have a nother question, when trying to input the wifi password there is no keyboard appearing ...
<lolprikky> i just got this stuff installed
<lolprikky> is there a way to enable on screen keyboard?
<lolprikky> its kinda hard to type without one lol
<Safa_[A_boy]> Hi all, I have a nextbook 7SE with google play, I'm trying to unlock the bootloader, this is the results from the tablet:
<Safa_[A_boy]> http://pastebin.com/uu6RAn7R
<Safa_[A_boy]> I I bought the device to install Ubuntu on it ^_^
<Tassadar_> well, it's bootloader can't be unlocked then
<Safa_[A_boy]> Why?
<Tassadar_> the manufacturer did not enable it, or, in this case, it is not even implemented
<Tassadar_> you should've bought some supported device
<Safa_[A_boy]> and how could I know that?!
 * Safa_[A_boy] bad luck!
<Tassadar_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<Tassadar_> or, you can try to port ubuntu touch to that device, if you have the knowledge needed
<Safa_[A_boy]> I bought this one because it's cheap :p
<Safa_[A_boy]> I don't know how to port
<Safa_[A_boy]> anyway, thanks for your help
<omac> good afternoon everyone
<omac> I just installed ubuntu touch quantal-2502.zip using scanno's recipe.
<omac> Are there more recent and more functional images available here?
<omac> I don't have wpa_supplicant connecting to wifi yet.
<omac> it takes about 4 minutes to boot up.
<omac> The gui itself is barely responsive at first.   The left edge menu seems to respond.
<omac> But the browser and the other apps don't actually seem to work on this version.
<omac> I can adb shell, ubuntu_chroot into it.
<omac> ERROR [ctrl_interface]: Read-only file system
<omac> insmod /data/ubuntu/system/lib/hw/wlan/ar6000.ko      ip link set wlan0 up         wpa_supplicant -B -Dwext -i wlan0 -c /etc/wifi/wpa_supplicant.conf
<omac> the insmod was ok.  the ip link showed wlan0 was up.
<omac> the read only showed up after the wpa_supplicant command.
<omac> does anybody know how to fix this?
<techzilla> hello is anyone on online?
<techzilla> just wanted to ask, if any unofficial/official support existed for the quad core A9 samsung chipsets?
<techzilla> ...or even a ppa...., anything really
<techzilla> not loving the idea of an expensive first generation A15 tablet, or an inexpensive first generation A9 tablet.
<techzilla> top that with a lack of A15 quad core chipsets in production, and the supported A9 is the tegra....
<techzilla> really doesn't actually matter if the A9 was sansung, could be anything quad-core A9, non-tegra, and with a workable GPU.  such as the quad-core freescale stuff
<nik90> techzilla: u might want to ask this tomorrow during a weekday since everyone if off today :)
<bobweaver> anyone know how to get parent node items form a xmllistmodel ?   say that I am searching api       source:""
<bobweaver>     source:somesource     query: "/ProgramGuide/Channels/ChannelInfo/Programs/Program"    XmlRole {name: "StartTime"; query: "StartTime/string()"}          XmlRole {name: "chanchan"; query: "../../ChanId/string()"
<bobweaver> so that chanchan returns path  of  source//ProgramGuide/Channels/ChannelInfo/ChanId
<bobweaver> But "StartTime" would  use the path  source//ProgramGuide/Channels/ChannelInfo/Programs/Program/StartTime    so that I can test them later on
#ubuntu-touch 2014-04-28
<Guest05> Can PySide works with Ubuntu components?
<bnasun> umm
<bnasun> ADB connection thru ubuntu-touch CWM recovery doesn't work?
<bnasun> trying to push the preinstalled-touch.armhf.zip while it's in recovery, but no connection (yes, drivers are installed fine)
<bnasun> common?
<lotuspsychje> the new file manager on ubuntu touch looks nice
<lotuspsychje> (from trusty channel)
<dholbach> good morning
<samba_> hello
<samba_> any one??
<tsdgeos> Saviq: there?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yup
<tsdgeos> ignore  m
<tsdgeos> trying stuff on a dirty unity8
<Saviq> clean it up!
<mpt> How do I restart a Nexus into the bootloader?
<mpt> http://www.android.gs/how-to-enter-google-nexus-4-recovery-mode/ says “Press and hold Volume Up, Volume Down and Power buttons simultaneously. Release the buttons when the Bootloader / Fastboot mode menu appears”, but it never does.
<mpt> And https://support.google.com/nexus/answer/4596836?hl=en-GB says “Press & hold the Volume Down button, and then press & hold the Power button simultaneously until the device turns on”, but it never does.
<mpt> Ah, heisenbug!
<mpt> It works now
<mzanetti> mpt: you can also type "adb reboot bootloader" when the device is running and plugged to your machine
<mpt> mzanetti, excellent, thanks, added that to my cheat-sheet
<mhr3> is there a simple way to have more space available, so i can grab build-deps for more than 3 projects?
<mhr3> /dev/loop0                       2015824 2010208         0 100% /
<mhr3> :(
<mhr3> ogra_, ^?
<ogra_> mhr3, sadly no
<mhr3> ogra_, and a complicated way? :)
<ogra_> one i havent tried yet, you could try to append zeros to the end of the image and use resizefs ... no idea if that works
<ogra_> the question is if the tools in recovery can handle this ... we have the 2G limit because the bionic linked dd cant handle more
<ogra_> (it might explode in your face if you ever allow an image based upgrade)
<mhr3> you can imagine that i avoid those :)
<ogra_> well, let me know if you get something to work (and give me the code) i'll happily turn it inot a phablet-resize script or some such
<mhr3> think i'll just finally setup the crossbuilding chroot
<ogra_> heh+
<davmor2> Morning all
<mzanetti> dednick: fyi: couldn't reproduce the SIM pin issue any more ever since london. works perfectly fine again.
<mzanetti> not sure if thats good or bad :D
<mpt> Who’s responsible for QA generally for Ubuntu Touch?
<davmor2> mpt: why?
<mzanetti> mpt: QA is a big task with many involved people. what are you looking for?
<Shakor> Is there a way to install touch on the Nexus 4 without having a Ubuntu Distro?
<davmor2> mpt: I'm pretty much in charge of general testing/dogfooding, but on top of there QA is working with the devs directly as well as unit and automation testing
<davmor2> s/there/that
<bact> Shakor: yes
<Shakor> bact: Could you explain or give me an link to some documents?
<dednick> mzanetti: i'll take it as a good sign until it breaks again :)
<mzanetti> :)
<Shakor> bact: I have tried the: Manual Download & Installation method, but it does not seem to work.
<bact> Shakor: I just use https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.tassadar.multirommgr
<davmor2> mpt: again Why?
<jgdx> has ubuntu-emulator taken a turn for the worse lately? It's has frozen during boot, and now after right swipe to skip intro.
<Shakor_> sorry my browser died
<jgdx> I also have to kill it with -9 when it freezes
<jgdx> s/It's/It
<bact> Shakor: 12:00 <bact> Shakor: I just use https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.tassadar.multirommgr
<bact> Shakor_*
<mpt> davmor2, mzanetti, I wanted to know who to assign bug 1313651 to once I reported it
<ubot5> bug 1313651 in touch-preview-images "touch-preview-images project inappropriately accepts bug reports" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1313651
<bact> mpt: how meta
<bact> a bug report to report that the project accepts bug reports
<mzanetti> mpt: hmm... I guess that should assigned to touch-preview-images. You still need to find someone to take care of them :D I don't know whom to assign this to. I'm sure Pat can tell you what to do with this.
<davmor2> mpt: no idea who would own that
<ogra_> pat and rick insisted to keep that project around back a cycle ... not sure we still need it ... i doubt anyone event looks after bugs there
<ogra_> *even
<mpt> My point exactly. :)
<davmor2> mpt: I wonder though if it is still written in the wiki to report there other than that I think it is down to the owner of the project
<ogra_> you have to talk to them :)
<Shakor_> Thanks bact
 * ogra_ disliked it even back when it was decided to keep it 
<mpt> ogra_, I really don’t. I’m just trying to help.
<bact> Shakor_: I'd imagine the guys around here would frown upon such an automated install, but its very simple and keeps my existing android install intact
<mzanetti> mpt: best thing would be to point Pat to this bug report when he comes online. You do have a very good point.
<Shakor_> bact: hehe - yeah. But I was looking for a method to flash it through fastboot/recovery to fully replace my partitions.
<Shakor_> bact: I do not understand why they now changed the whole flashing method on the wiki... In the past it was possible without using phablet tools not ubuntu-device-flash
<ogra_> Shakor_, because we switched to AOSP base (android 4.4) quite a while ago ... it does not produce any zip files
<ogra_> so the old method didnt work
<bact> ogra_: ah, so you're not on the cyanogenmod kernel anymore?
<Shakor_> ogra_: You guys dropped CM sources?
<ogra_> and the old method also gave you an install that was not a system-image
<Shakor_> woohoo that is a big step forward :)
<ogra_> bact, we're fully on android 4.4.2
<bact> ogra_: you guys ever going to implement something like alien dalvik?
<Shakor_> but AOSP does generate images that are flashable through fastboot.
<ogra_> the CM sources still dangle around on the git server :)
<ogra_> Shakor_, the ubuntu system-image requires the android system.img to live at a certain place *inside* the ubuntu system-image ... we do not use the system partition ... so flashing with fastboot wouldnt gain you anything
<Shakor_> ogra_:  Alright, seems like a fair answer :)
<ogra_> (rootstock-touch-install isnt the optimal tool either (it's rather a developer than an enduser tool), but its as close as we can get to a manual install ...)
<Shakor_> ogra_: But now, I have a semi/boken phone with formatted partitions. Anyway to use rootstock-touch-install on my Distro?
<Shakor_> please install the android-tools-fsutils and android-tools-adb packages
<Shakor_> I have ADB, Fastboot on my system. Can just not seem to find the fsutls for android for Arch Linux.
<ogra_> Shakor_, if your distro has bzr and the android tools that rootstock uses
<ogra_> you need the filesystem utils to repack the android system.img to a proper loop image
<Shakor_> I think I have it hacked correctly now.
<ogra_> someone should make a package of the fsutils for arch ;)
<Shakor_> project-rootstock-ng # ./rootstock-touch-install ../trusty-preinstalled-touch-armhf.tar.gz ../trusty-preinstalled-system-armel+mako.img  transfering rootfs tarball ...
<Shakor_>  =)
<ogra_> :)
 * ogra_ crosses fingers
<Shakor_> haha - yeah same here.
<ogra_> mhr3, ...
<ogra_> root@ubuntu-phablet:~# df -h |grep loop0
<ogra_> /dev/loop0                      2.5G  1.5G  878M  63% /
<ogra_> mhr3, so i have a script that *can* do the resizing ... but due to the lack of resize2fs in the recovery system you have to pull and push the img file ... which takes like 10-15min per push/pull
<mhr3> ogra_, wooo, how?
<sjelly> Tried Ubuntu Touch on my Nexus 10. Have now tried re-installing Android but loading the SW back in timed out/died (even though I left it for a couple of hours. Now I can start the bootloader, but nothing else - Recovery no longer works. Can I salvage this situation?
<mhr3> ogra_, hm, needs to be simpler :)
<ogra_> mhr3, that would require us to add resize2fs to the android recovery build
<mhr3> ogra_, anything stopping us from doing that?
<ogra_> dunno, need to ask sergio and rsalveti
<ogra_> mhr3, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7351827/
<ogra_> oh, there is a typo in of=
<ogra_> needs to be ./system.img
<ogra_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7351834/
<ogra_> (thats just a very raw prototype indeed)
<mhr3> right
<mhr3> ogra_, but yea, even this is pretty useful, thx
<mhr3> ogra_, although you made me wonder if "count=1 seek=2000+ADDED_MB" would work
<mhr3> sparse files ftw :)
<ogra_> try it (with a local copy indeed to not trash your install)
<ogra_> if you can mount and read it on your PC, the whone should be able too
<ogra_> *phone
<Shakor> this adb push $TARPATH /recovery/ does not even seem to work, the /recovery/ directory does not exist..
<Shakor> ogra_: Maybe you could add a mkdir /recovery/ before pushing in the argv[0] in rootstock-touch-install ?
<ogra_> ogra@anubis:~$ adb reboot recovery
<ogra_> ogra@anubis:~$ adb shell ls /|grep recovery
<ogra_> charger            file_contexts      recovery           storage
<ogra_> ogra@anubis:~$
<ogra_> fine here ...
<Shakor> Hmm
<ogra_> did you flash the recovery.img first ?
<ogra_> (and are you properly booted into recovery mode)
<Shakor> ogra_: No. I am using another recovery
<ogra_> aha
<ogra_> thats your issue then
<davmor2> who works on the camera app?
<Shakor> ogra_: hehe - point made.
<ogra_> davmor2, could be bfillers team
<Shakor> ogra_:  after creating the /recovery/ directory it seems to continue :)
<ogra_> well, you might get space issues
<Shakor> Why?
 * ogra_ isnt sure if /recovery isnt mounted under the cache partition somewhere 
<Shakor> is the /recovery on the supported recovery image an seperate mount
<Shakor> darn
<ogra_> hmm, noo, looks like it isnt
<ogra_> so you might be fine
<Shakor> cleaning up on device ... [done] rebooting device
<Shakor> here goes
<Shakor> Do I need a specific android radio + bootloader as dependency?
<ogra_> 4.2 to 4.4 radio should work ...
<davmor2> ogra_: thanks I think I might of hit an issue I took photos over the weekend I see them on the device but neither clicking them in file browser/opening gallery/via mtp display them mtp == http://davmor2.co.uk/~davmor2/screenshots-desktop/pictures-meh.png
<ogra_> no idea about bootloader, we never touch it
<davmor2> ogra_: I'm assuming that's a bit broken
<mhr3> ogra_, saves a second... so yea.. who cares :P
<ogra_> heh
<ogra_> davmor2, hmm, sounds like a host side issue rather then a phone one
<ogra_> oh, wait you say you cant open them in gallery either ?
<davmor2> ogra_: no previous ones open no issues on both the phone and mtp
<ogra_> out of diskspace ?
<Shakor> # uname -a Linux (none) 3.4.0-5-mako #28-Ubuntu SMP PREEMPT Fri Mar 28 15:20:22 UTC 2014 armv7l GNU/Linux
<Shakor> But no X or antyhing, stuck on google logo on booting
<Shakor> I will try another radio and bootloader
<davmor2> ogra_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7352007/
<ogra_> Shakor, that shouldnt have any influence
<Shakor> ogra_: I remember in the past that it did have
<davmor2> Shakor: it takes a while on first boot to get past the google  logo
<Shakor> davmor2: Then I will wait a few minutes :)
<ogra_> davmor2, hmm, according to that you should have plenty of space ... do you see any filesystem errors in dmesg or so ?
<ogra_> or in syslog
<ogra_> Shakor, does your prompt in adb shell mention "ubuntu-phablet" ?
<Shakor> ogra_: No, BusyBox v1.21.1 (Ubuntu 1:1.21.0-1ubuntu1)
<ogra_> Shakor, so it didnt work at all, you are in the initrd ... it couldnt switch to the rootfs
<ogra_> reboot into recovery and look at /proc/last_kmsg
<ogra_> that should have errors for ou
<ogra_> *you
<Shakor> ogra_: Thanks
<ogra_> (note this only works when dircetly rebooting from the broken state ... another reboot inbetween would overwrite the messages in there)
<Shakor> Touch is now booting up. :)
<Shakor> The recovery I was using was just not compatible. (Team Win Project)
<ogra_> ah
<Shakor> Looking good.
<ogra_> :)
<Shakor> So any email client already available for touch?
<ogra_> well, there is a gmail webapp preinstalled
<ogra_> and there is a very very *very* early verson of trojita .. somewhere in mhall119's directory on people.canonical.com
<Shakor> I was looking at Trojita also on google
<Shakor> Seems a bit alpha stage hehe\
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> it looks really good already ... but far from being any functional yet
<ogra_> very promising ... and i bet it will be ready for use by utopic release
<robjh> that seems a very strange way of working to me
<ogra_> what ?
<robjh> every program ive ever written has always been very functional before it looks really good xD
<ogra_> haha
<ogra_> they call that "top down" development i think ... first the design ... then the functions
<t1mp> robjh: we have an awesome sdk that helps you make the stuff look good by default :D
<Shakor> lol
<robjh> xD
 * mpt forgets the package name for the Contacts app
<popey> mpt: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/address-book-app/+filebug?no_redirect&field.tags=avengers
<popey> minus some of that guff on the end
<mpt> address-book-app, right, thank you
<popey> mpt: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Avengers is what I tend to use as an aide memoire
 * ogra_ twiddles thumbs ... come on system-image ... you can do it !
<cwayne> ogra_: twiddle faster!
<ogra_> hey ! i need them for typing later on
<ogra_> :)
<cwayne> lol
<ogra_> there we go !!!
<ogra_> Ladies and Gentlement ...
<ogra_> I'm happy to introduce you to Image #1 on utopic !
<asac> \o/
<robjh> :O
 * ogra_ tires a "system-image-cli --channel utopic -b 0" on his flo 
<ogra_> leets see if it still boots :)
<cwayne> devel still points at trusty :P
<ogra_> cwayne, yes
<ogra_> until we know utopic boots
<cwayne> (obviously i know it should, just being cheeky)
<ogra_> bah
<ogra_> [systemimage] Apr 28 15:43:02 2014 (2726) Local channels file: /tmp/system-image-kejs1hfs/channels.json
<ogra_> [systemimage] Apr 28 15:43:02 2014 (2726) no matching channel: utopic
<ogra_> stgraber ... where is he ...
 * asac is waiting for him too :)
<ogra_> i pinged him in #ubuntu-release
<asac> but guess this is more important
<asac> hehe
<ogra_> oh
<ogra_> LOL
<ogra_> silly me
<ogra_> must indeed be utopic-proposed
 * ogra_ tries again 
<ogra_> bah, same error
<ogra_> grrr
<ogra_> and ubuntu-touch/ prefix
<ogra_> ha !
<ogra_> that works now
<cwayne> ogra_: 2014/04/28 09:48:22 Flashing version 1 from ubuntu-touch/utopic-proposed channel and server https://system-image.ubuntu.com to device flo
<ogra_> system-image-cli should really learn to do the prefix itself
<ogra_> cwayne, yeah, PEBCAK
<cwayne> ogra_: FWIW i had to do the prefix myself on ubuntu-device-flash too
<ogra_> yeah
<Tassadar> will the  version start from 1 again? what happens when devel-proposed switches from trusty-proposed to utopic-proposed? Oo
<ogra_> Tassadar, versions are not used at all by system-image ... it should just work
<ogra_> they are a goodie for human readability only
 * ogra_ watches his flo download slowly 
<ogra_> lots of dots on the screen :P
<Tassadar> oh, okay, I thought they are there to make the "is this version newer?" comparison easier
<ogra_> only for us ... not for the tools
<cwayne> ogra_: root@ubuntu-phablet:~# cat /etc/media-info
<cwayne> Ubuntu Utopic Unicorn (development branch) - armhf (20140428)
<Tassadar> hmm, are you sure about that? From what I see in system-image-cli, it uses the version number
<ogra_> cwayne, \o/
 * ogra_ prepares a mail to the ML announcing it 
<ogra_> cwayne, assuming you also have something on screen :)
<cwayne> ogra_: sure do :)
<ogra_> yay
<ogra_> Tassadar, it has ways to detect if there should be a diff or a full system upgrade, that mechanism also applies when the version goes backwards, though it might be that this happens server side in the index files
<Tassadar> I think it is handled server side with some special delta or something, because s-i-cli has "if image.version <= build: continue" for full images
<Tassadar> I'm gonna wait until the alias on s-i.u.com switches, so I'll know what to do on my server
<sjelly> When reinstalling Android how long should it take for "sending 'system'?
<davmor2> bfiller: morning, had an issue with the camera app over the weekend,  I took some photos of some duck lay by the entrance to the hospice and the show up in file browser but not in gallery and the mtp+nautilus trying to open it gave me http://davmor2.co.uk/~davmor2/screenshots-desktop/pictures-meh.png
<davmor2> bfiller: I can't open them in the file browser either they just appear there
<ogra_> sergiusens, is the ubuntu-touch/ prefix for channels handled inside ubuntu-device-flash ? seems to not work to use --channel utopic-proposed
<ogra_> (one needs the prefix)
<sergiusens> ogra_: that's handled on the image server
<ogra_> ok
<ogra_> so we'll wait for stgraber ...
<cwayne> mardy: ping
<sergiusens> ogra_: if the alias isn't defined on the server it would not work, the alias was a temporary thing btw;  I don't think it's supposed to stick
<ogra_> i think its gone
<ogra_> hence you need --channel ubuntu-touch/utopic-proposed
<sergiusens> ogra_: yeah, ubuntu-device-flash --list-channels ;-)
<sergiusens> ogra_: grepping should show you something like devel-proposed (alias to ubuntu-touch/trusty-proposed)
<sergiusens> but that's not the case for utopic
<ogra_> yeah
<sergiusens> also ubuntu-touch/devel (alias to ubuntu-touch/trusty)
<sergiusens> that should be updated soon :-)
<sergiusens> and ubuntu-touch/devel-proposed (alias to ubuntu-touch/trusty-proposed)
<sergiusens> ogra_: plars ^^ just in case you are using aliases for ci testing
<ogra_> yeah, devel isnt ready yet anyway
<ogra_> only if we have the first image that we can promote
<sergiusens> ogra_: but devel-proposed has it's first image already
<ogra_> right
<plars> we have to use the actual series name so we get it without any delay at the beginning
<ogra_> but only stgraber can mangle the aliases
<davmor2> ogra_: that seems like some sorta bottleneck there sure there should be more than one person to do these things
<ogra_> davmor2, really ?
<ogra_> :P
<davmor2> ogra_: Yes really :D
<bfiller> davmor2: what image? neither camera nor gallery has changed recently
<mardy> cwayne: pong :-)
<davmor2> bfiller: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7352824/ all the ones that say 1 for the file size I'm assuming they just weren't captured correctly
<davmor2> bfiller: I can drop them somewhere if you want
<cwayne> mardy: hiya :) now that U's open, i'm itching to get account-plugins as hooks in the image, anything I can do to help that?
<bfiller> davmor2: mind filing a bug and attaching?
<davmor2> bfiller: no worries
<ogra_> http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-bootcharts/ubuntu-phablet-utopic-1.png
<ogra_> :D
<davmor2> bfiller: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/camera-app/+bug/1313777 including all the image on the phone you'll note the earlier ones open no issues but the latter ones don't.
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1313777 in camera-app (Ubuntu) "camera app failed to record images snapped" [Undecided,New]
<bfiller> davmor2: thanks
<lotuspsychje> the new file browser update for ubuntu touch is really nice!
<lotuspsychje> great work guys
<lotuspsychje> (updated from a nexus7 with channel=trusty)
<utack> what are the current nexus 4 surroundings to go with. modem/bootloader?
<utack> are modem 0.98 and bootloader 30 already supported?
<dobey> Tassadar: hi. for the images hosted on your server, is there some specified delay between new images on official server, and seeing them on your server? and do updates from system settings "just work" or does one have to reflash to get the new builds?
<Tassadar> the updates just work, but tasemnice didn't switch to utopic yet
<dobey> oh
<Tassadar> I'm waiting for the official servers to see how will they handle the "devel-proposed" alias
<dobey> hmm, i wonder if the "ubuntu-touch/" prefix is also an issue if one previously flashed with devel-proposed
<dobey> or if it will just work
<Tassadar> no, it should work
<Tassadar> devel-proposed will flash an image from ubuntu-touch/devel-proposed
<Tassadar> it's just a redirect
<dobey> ok
<jdstrand> pmcgowan: I'm updating the click review tools. at this point should the 13.10 be deprecated?
<jdstrand> pmcgowan: ie, such that the review tools will show that specifying 13.10 is an error and block submission in the store?
<pmcgowan> jdstrand, one thing we need first is the final 14.04 fw, I think its still -dev in the image
<pmcgowan> unless lool or cjwatson fixed that
<jdstrand> I only have -dev1 on my laptop
<pmcgowan> if we remove -dev, will an app that expcitily names -dev stop working?
<pmcgowan> or will it match on 14.04
<jdstrand> the image still has -dev1 only
<jdstrand> I think the plan is to not remove -dev
<pmcgowan> right and if we remove -dev1, what happens to apps
<pmcgowan> hmm
<pmcgowan> ok
<pmcgowan> jdstrand, but we should stop using -dev
<pmcgowan> then we can deprecate 13.10 I'd say
<jdstrand> what https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Click/Frameworks has to say is "ubuntu-sdk-14.04-*-dev1... Temporary frameworks over the development of 14.04; will be removed if their ABIs are broken"
<jdstrand> I agree that people should use a non-devX though
<jdstrand> (evnetually)
<jdstrand> but if they move to -dev1 now, they don't have to move to !-dev1
<jdstrand> when we add !-dev1
<pmcgowan> it would be nice if -dev1 equated to ! after release
<pmcgowan> but I guess having the files there is the same
<jdstrand> pmcgowan: so, are you saying it is not ok to say that using 13.10 is an error and people should use -dev1 instead?
<pmcgowan> jdstrand, we need to punch in !-dev right away anyway
<pmcgowan> jdstrand, I would want to get !-dev in then do it
<jdstrand> I could say '13.10 is deprecated, please use a 14.04 framework)
<pmcgowan> sure
<jdstrand> pmcgowan: well, note, this is only for new uploads to the store. the point is to get people off of 13.10
<jdstrand> on new uploads
<pmcgowan> jdstrand, understood, wfm
<jdstrand> pmcgowan: I'm unclear on if I word it as 'an appropriate 14.04 framework' why we should wait on !-dev1. or do I misunderstand?
<pmcgowan> jdstrand, Iw as agreeing we do not need to wait
<jdstrand> ah, ok
<jdstrand> right, I'll just phrase it generically
<jdstrand> pmcgowan: thanks!
<rickspencer3> oh
<rickspencer3> 303
<rickspencer3> did not realize I was not up to date :)
<nawal> Hello, do the geeks who develop ubuntu-touch hang out here?
<nawal> :-)
<nawal> Or is this only for user support?
<rickspencer3> nawal, the first thing
<nawal> hi ric
<nawal> hi rickspencer3
<rickspencer3> hi nawal
<rickspencer3> what's up?
<nawal> Damn I just kinda realised this is not quite the place to ask?but I'll ask anyway as someone may know.
<nawal> I am playing with VegaCream, the ICS android for the Advent Vega
<nawal> I have been reading the Ubuntu porting guide
<nawal> and I have got a helloworld.c program to compile using the android NDK
<nawal> I was just wondering if it is possible to access OpenGL (ES/whatever) through the C code, but without going through dalvik at all
<nawal> This is kinda what Ubuntu-touch does, by lxc'ing the android base away, and forsakes dalvik
<nawal> right?
<nawal> (I'm new to Ubuntu touch)
<rickspencer3> bummer
<nawal> ?
<rickspencer3> ogra_, so, I er, updated to 303, and now I have no apps in my apps scope?
 * rickspencer3 tries a reboot
<ajalkane> rickspencer3: i just created a new image and I see no apps and no content in the different "tabs". Just white. I'm like, huh?
<rickspencer3> this is not cool
<rickspencer3> alecu, dobey ^ ?
<ajalkane> actually I was like "cool, not seen this one before"
<alecu> ajalkane: do you see the tab titles? Apps, Music, Scopes
<rickspencer3> alecu, for me, I have all the titles
<dobey> rickspencer3, ajalkane: sounds like an issue in unity8 if no content in any scope is showing up
<rickspencer3> it's only the apps scope that is busted
<ajalkane> alecu: yeah i see the titles
<rickspencer3> I have no videos, so that is empty
<rickspencer3> I see my music
<rickspencer3> and I see the scopes scope
<dobey> rickspencer3: i am running 303 on my phone and apps scope is working fine
<rickspencer3> dobey, sooo, what's your point?
<ajalkane> I'm running on emulator
<alecu> rickspencer3: I think it's this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-scope-click/+bug/1312189
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1312189 in unity-scope-click (Ubuntu) "No apps shown on first boot" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<dobey> rickspencer3: that i don't see the issue you have, on the same build :)
<dobey> alecu: yesh, it's sounding like it
<rickspencer3> alecu, I've rebooted 3 times
<ajalkane> oh? On first boot? Well, boot I will then
<alecu> rickspencer3: can you check if there's a .crash in /var/crash ?
<alecu> (or several)
<dobey> rickspencer3: can you adb shell and "ps afx|grep click" to see if the scope is running? and check for the scoperunner .crash like alecu said
<rickspencer3> alecu, for today, there are 2 webapp-container crashes
<rickspencer3> dobey, is it ...
<rickspencer3>  2158 ?        Sl     0:00          |   \_ /usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/scoperunner/scoperunner /usr/share/unity-scopes-api/Runtime.ini /usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/unity-scopes/clickscope/clickscope.ini
<rickspencer3> ?
<dobey> rickspencer3: yeah, so doesn't seem like it crashed
<dobey> rickspencer3: and right now there are no apps shown?
<rickspencer3> dobey, correct
<rickspencer3> and nothing shows up if I search
<alecu> rickspencer3: did you use --wipe when flashing?
<dobey> hmm
<rickspencer3> alecu, like 6 months ago? maybe
<rickspencer3> I updated with the update manager
<dobey> at the very least, installed apps should be listed
<rickspencer3> dobey, so, there were a bunch of apps getting updated along with ubuntu 303
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 303 in Baz (deprecated) "Single files can only be committed in root of checkout" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/303
<rickspencer3> is it possible that the click database got corrupted or something?
<rickspencer3> like, the reboot to install 303 interupted click or something?
<dobey> rickspencer3: no, the scope isn't even looking at the click database for the apps list, it's just reading the directories with .desktop files
<dobey> rickspencer3: and even if that were the issue, you'd still at least get webbrowser-app, friends, etc… which aren't click packages
 * rickspencer3 nods
<rickspencer3> shall I try another reboot
<rickspencer3> ?
<alecu> dobey: so, besides click db what file are we using?
<rickspencer3> too late
<dobey> rickspencer3: can you append "export U1_DEBUG=1" to ~phablet/.profile, then reboot?
<rickspencer3> after this reboot, are there log files I can check?
<dobey> heh
<dobey> rickspencer3: you have an itchy trigger finger :)
<rickspencer3> dobey, ok, I'll try it after this
<rickspencer3> well, I was working on other things
<dobey> alecu: we're only poking the .desktop files for the list of installed apps
<rickspencer3> ok, still blank
<rickspencer3> dobey, so
<rickspencer3> $su phablet
<alecu> rickspencer3: can you check with top if the click scope is using 100% cpu or something like that?
<rickspencer3> $export U1_DEBUG=1
<rickspencer3> $reboot
<rickspencer3> ?
<dobey> rickspencer3: echo "export U1_DEBUG=1" >> .profile
<rickspencer3> alecu, it's not showing up in top
<dobey> rickspencer3: after the su phablet
<alecu> rickspencer3: sorry: I forgot that click scope is being run as a library by scoperunner
<rickspencer3> alecu, well, nothing shows up in top
<ogra_> rickspencer3, 303 and 302 are identical (three updated click packages only)
<rickspencer3> ogra_, hmmmm
<rickspencer3> interesting
<rickspencer3> something definetly broke when I updated
<dobey> yeah
<rickspencer3> and sabdfl has been having this also
<rickspencer3> dobey, I'm not sure what I am trying to do
<rickspencer3> phablet@ubuntu-phablet:/root$ echo "export U1_DEBUG=1" >> .profile
<rickspencer3> bash: .profile: Permission denied
<alecu> so, it's something that's happening to people updating, as opposed to flashing from scratch with --wipe, which is what I usually do
<dobey> rickspencer3: su phablet
<rickspencer3> yeah, did that
<dobey> rickspencer3: echo "export U1_DEBUG=1" >> .profile
<dobey> oh wait
<alecu> I'll try flashing 301 and updating a few times from there
<ogra_> rickspencer3, thats the image diff between 302 annnd 303 http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/303.changes
<dobey> why are you in /root as phablet user?
<dobey> rickspencer3: cd ~
<rickspencer3> ah
<rickspencer3> so changing phablet's bash
<rickspencer3> got it
<rickspencer3> dobey, then just reboot?
<dobey> whenever i su phablet, i'm automatically put into ~phablet/ as the working dir
<dobey> rickspencer3: yeah
 * rickspencer3 reboot
<dobey> oh, maybe because i do su - phablet
<rickspencer3> dobey, ok, I'm adb shell'ed in
<dobey> rickspencer3: then ~phablet/.cache/upstart/scope-registry.log should have a lot more DEBUG lines from the click scope
<rickspencer3> dobey, want me to pull it and pastebin it?
<alecu> rickspencer3: yes, pleas
<dobey> rickspencer3: yes please
<rickspencer3> alecu, dobey http://paste.ubuntu.com/7354433/
<dobey> hrmm
<dobey> looks like /home/phablet/.local/share/applications/com.ubuntu.filemanager_filemanager_0.3.163.desktop is broken
<dobey> rickspencer3: ^^ what are the contents of that file?
<rickspencer3> dobey, well, when I open it in gedit, it looks like binary goo
<dobey> eep
<rickspencer3> \00
<rickspencer3> about 100 times
<rickspencer3> dobey, I bet I was right
<rickspencer3> I bet update manager broke
<dobey> rickspencer3: what does ls -lh /home/phablet/.local/share/applications/com.ubuntu.filemanager_filemanager_0.3.163.desktop say it points to?
<dobey> because it should be a symlink to something
<rickspencer3> dobey, hard to read
<rickspencer3> -rw-r--r-- 1 phablet phablet 488 Apr 28 14:33 /home/phablet/.local/share/applications/com.ubuntu.filemanager_filemanager_0.3.163.desktop
<dobey> oh wtf
<alecu> so, we have two issues here: 1) something has wrongly created that .desktop file which is not a .ini text file, like we expect it to
<dobey> indeed
<dobey> and we are getting an exception we aren't handling well
<alecu> 2) we should add code in the click scope to log the cases where the .ini file parser fails, and ignore those files
<dobey> yep
<rickspencer3> so it's just that one file?
<dobey> rickspencer3: yeah, if you delete it and reboot, do you get apps?
<rickspencer3> I'll try it
<dobey> rickspencer3: well, it could be other files, and that's just the first one it's hitting
<rickspencer3> dobey, what specific file do I rm?
<alecu> rickspencer3: rm /home/phablet/.local/share/applications/com.ubuntu.filemanager_filemanager_0.3.163.desktop
 * rickspencer3 reboots
<dobey> rickspencer3: you can run "file /home/phablet/.local/share/applications/*.desktop" to see if there are any other files that aren't symlinks or actual desktop files
<rickspencer3> dobey, oops
<rickspencer3> I'll try that if this reboot doesn't work
<rickspencer3> alecu, I guess there is a 3
<rickspencer3> 3) in cases when there are corrupted files, run a repair utility
<dobey> rickspencer3: yeah, you should know what to look for at least if it fails again
<rickspencer3> dobey, ok, local apps are back
<dobey> cool
<alecu> rickspencer3: yay
<alecu> rickspencer3: thanks for helping us debug it
<dobey> rickspencer3: can you file a bug with the last few lines of the log included in the description, and that the file looks like a binary file rather than a .desktop?
<alecu> rickspencer3: well, we would not have 3 if 1 is fixed. And it seems that 1 is very common, because it has affected at least you, sabdfl and pmcgowan
<rickspencer3> dobey, sure
<rickspencer3> alecu, well, files get corrupted
<rickspencer3> over millions of iterations, whatever can go wrong, will go wrong
<rickspencer3> so the system should be robust in the face of corrupted files
<rickspencer3> :)
<dobey> rickspencer3: did you convert your phone to use btrfs? ;)
<rickspencer3> dobey, would you like me to use ubuntu-bug to log the files?
<rickspencer3> I mean, to log the bugs?
<rickspencer3> if so, can you please tell me what specific command you would like me to use?
<dobey> rickspencer3: sure. i'm not sure it's especially useful in this case, since we don't have an apport thing for it, and there's no apport ui on the phone
<dobey> so it won't auto-attach logs or anything
<rickspencer3> ok
<dobey> so just filing on launchpad via web is fine too
<alecu> ok, now: let's try to pinpoint 1): it's definitely something in the update or installing process that's making those broken files
<dobey> well, we need to know what exactly the file was
<pmcgowan> alecu, so is 1) why I cannot get any updates currently? (that bug where the page blanks out)
<dobey> ie, if it was the .click package itself, or just arbitrary file system corruption
<alecu> pmcgowan: 1) is why the apps scope breaks and stops showing any apps: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-scope-click/+bug/1312189
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1312189 in unity-scope-click (Ubuntu) "No apps shown on first boot" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<pmcgowan> alecu, ah yes ok
<dobey> alecu: i think "on first boot" is a different issue from this
<alecu> pmcgowan: we can work around by doing 2), but that won't fix whoever is creating those broken files in the first place
<dobey> alecu: this would cause a failure, regardless of number of boots, so "on first boot" sounds like the other crasher due to abort() to me
<rickspencer3> dobey, bug #1313878
<ubot5> bug 1313878 in unity-lens-applications (Ubuntu) "ScopeBase::run(): unity::LogicException: Error checking for key existence (/home/phablet/.local/share/applications/com.ubuntu.filemanager_filemanager_0.3.163.desktop, group: Desktop Entry): Key file does not have group 'Desktop Entry'" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1313878
<alecu> dobey: hmmm.... that sounds right
<dobey> rickspencer3: unity-scope-click is what it is. unity-lens-applications is the old unity7 apps lens. :)
<dobey> rickspencer3: thanks
<rickspencer3> dobey, hey, I got the link from the avengers page
<rickspencer3> :)
<dobey> hmm
<dobey> rickspencer3: oh, they are both listed there it seems
<dobey> rickspencer3: should i just delete the "Home scope" and "App scope" rows in that table, since they aren't on the phone any more?
 * alecu was looking in the wrong Avengers page: marvel.com/avengers
<rickspencer3> dobey, sure, it's a wiki ;)
<davmor2> dobey: depends what are you calling the apps scope if it isn't a scope for apps ;)
<dobey> ok, done then
<dobey> davmor2: click scope is the scope for apps
<dobey> davmor2: unity-lens-applications is the apps scope in unity7
<davmor2> dobey: ah fair enough :)
<ajalkane> lo and behold, I do the second reboot and still all the "tabs" are empty in the emulator image
<alecu> ajalkane: is there any instance of the scoperunner process at all?
<ajalkane> alecu: phablet@ubuntu-phablet:~$ pgrep scoperunner
<ajalkane> phablet@ubuntu-phablet:~$
<ajalkane> so nothing returned
<alecu> ajalkane: so, it looks like it's either not being started or failing on the emulator
<ajalkane> alecu: any logs I should check?
<alecu> ajalkane: let's try this one: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Avengers
<alecu> sorry
<alecu> /home/phablet/.cache/upstart/scope-registry.log
<ajalkane> okay... sorry, but I hit Ctrl+C to quit from a less. And Ctrl+C kills the emulator. Launching it now, takes a long time.
<alecu> no prob
<mterry> My utopic install's internet doesn't work.  I connect to wifi OK, but nothing comes through
<ajalkane> any idea why when emulator has been started I can't do "adb shell" nor "adb devices" lists anything? Doing "adb start-server" does not help?
<ajalkane> Just trying to avoid the Ctrl+C problem
<ajalkane> alecu: That log file has lots of lines like this: scoperegistry: could not start scope videoaggregator: unity::ResourceException: RegistryObject::ScopeProcess::exec(): exec aborted. Scope: "videoaggregator" took too long to start.
<ajalkane> and RegistryObject::ScopeProcess: Scope: "scopes" closed unexpectedly. Either the process crashed or was killed forcefully.
<ajalkane> phablet@ubuntu-phablet:~$ grep "is taking longer" .cache/upstart/scope-registry.log | wc -l
<ajalkane> 24
<ajalkane> gotta go
<cjwatson> pmcgowan: we should add the frameworks without -dev1, indeed, but there's no reason to remove -dev1
<cjwatson> (I think this is what you/jdstrand were saying, just to confirm)
<pmcgowan> cjwatson, yes, I had expected -dev1 would be superseded by !dev1 but seems much easier to simply leave it
<pmcgowan> cjwatson, I entered a bug on the meta package to add these, lool is assigned
<BradPJ> Hi guys, quick question, is there a common reason why I wouldn't be able to install any application on Ubuntu Touch? or has something probably going wrong with my install? The download completes and then fails. I am using Nexus 7 (2013, Wi-Fi)(flo) r303
<cjwatson> pmcgowan: it was never the plan to delete it anyway - no point breaking things just for the sake of it
<cjwatson> I was always expecting that the last -dev would be in the final image along with !-dev, we just didn't remember the last bit :)
<pmcgowan> cjwatson, right
<sergiusens> jdstrand: what does the 'owner' tag mean in the apparmor profiles?
<popey> Tassadar: hey, wolflarson was looking for a nexus 5 port of ubuntu touch. you maintain that don't you? hows it going?
<Tassadar> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices#Server_at_http:.2BAC8ALw-system-image.tasemnice.eu
<jjohansen> sergiusens: it means the rule only matches when the object (files) uid matches the subjects (tasks) fsuid
<Tassadar> (it's still running, it's kinda self-sustaining, it just grabs stuff from ubuntu's servers and builds it for n5)
<sergiusens> jjohansen: that's handy, thanks
<Tassadar> I'm currently waiting for s-i.u.com to finish transition to utopic to do it on tasemnice
<wolflarson> thanks ill give  it a go then
<sergiusens> Tassadar: fwiw ubuntu-device-flash handles full paths to hosts so you don't need to have the ubuntu tarball on your server (not sure how the story goes for signing though)
<Tassadar> huh?
<Tassadar> oh
<Tassadar> I need to patch the ubuntu tarbal for n5
<Tassadar> and it needs to be signed by me
<Tassadar> (well, the test signing keys that are on tasemnice)
<cwayne1> bfiller: is the webbrowser-app planned to be click-ified this cycle?
<bfiller> cwayne1: in theory
<rickspencer3> dobey, should I turn that debugging off?
<dobey> rickspencer3: you can if you want. it'll be useful to have it set if you run into future issues in the click scope. but you can comment/uncomment it as you like :)
<rickspencer3> dobey, any risk it will fill up my hard drive?
<dobey> rickspencer3: the upstart logs seem to get rotated, though i don't know how often.
<rickspencer3> dobey, ok
<rickspencer3> I'll leave it for now, then
<rickspencer3> just in case
<rickspencer3> :)
<dobey> :)
<dobey> if /home does fill up, you can always rm -rf .cache and reboot :P
<rickspencer3> dobey, yeah, been there, done that :)
<rickspencer3> though it seems to not fill up the way it used to
<rickspencer3> I assumed that ogra_ fixed it :)
<dobey> heh
<dobey> is there a list of apps that are actually using the infographics stuff?
#ubuntu-touch 2014-04-29
<lotuspsychje> morning to all
<lotuspsychje> where can i follow updates on channel=trusty ?
<dobey> lotuspsychje: i don't think there will be any further updates on the "trusty" channel
<lotuspsychje> dobey: would you reccomend, reinstall the whole system to channel=dev then?
<lotuspsychje> dobey: right now, when i click updates on trusty touch, it installs apps updates
<dobey> right, you will only get updates for the click apps, on trusty
<lotuspsychje> ahh
<dobey> if you want system image updates, you'll need devel or devel-proposed
<lotuspsychje> dobey: so i need the devel until the new touch will release?
<lotuspsychje> whats the difference bewteen devel and devel-proposed?
<dobey> devel only has promoted images that have been approved by the qa team. devel-proposed is where all the image builds go first, and may occasionally break more often
<lotuspsychje> ill go for devel then
<lotuspsychje> but eventualy the trusty channel will get the final updates too right?
<dobey> no
<lotuspsychje> but will only show after its final
<dobey> trusty is already released
<dobey> trusty has already gotten its final update
<lotuspsychje> this is little confusing
<lotuspsychje> whats the end goal?
<dobey> end goal for what?
<lotuspsychje> for ubuntu touch
<lotuspsychje> to release a final ubuntu touch trusty no?
<dobey> to be used
<dobey> no
<dobey> trusty was merely a single stepping stone
<lotuspsychje> ah got it
<dobey> later in the year, Bq and Meizu will release OEM phones that come with Ubuntu pre-installed
<lotuspsychje> dobey: and that image will be called...
<lotuspsychje> dobey: or just custom ubuntu touch for those companies
<dobey> it won't be "called" anything. they will ship custom images almost certainly, because they'll likely want to ship some of their own apps by default
<lotuspsychje> right got it
<dobey> it will be Ubuntu
<dobey> just like Ubuntu for the last 10 years, the release names are just names of releases that were developed
<lotuspsychje> well as i bought me a n7 just for touch purpose, ill go to channel=devel again
<lotuspsychje> tnx for the hint
<lotuspsychje> then ill notice further changes right?
<dobey> Ubuntu for phones is still beta though, so it doesn't get the same support that Ubuntu Desktop/Server do
<lotuspsychje> i see
<dobey> yes, devel will start seeing image updates soon
<lotuspsychje> cool
<lotuspsychje> is there also an url where i can follow changes?
<dobey> i don't know
<lotuspsychje> kk
<lotuspsychje> ill look into terminal/logs/system settings after i installed dev again
<lotuspsychje> ubuntu-device-flash --channel=devel --bootstrap
<lotuspsychje> running :p
<lotuspsychje> dobey: devel installed correctly tnx again
<dobey> sure
<dholbach> good morning
<Jeroen_> Hello
<bact> hello
<Jeroen_> Just asking, does ubuntu works well on a HTC one X?
<bact> is it listed on the devices page?
<Jeroen_> Yea i see a list here
<Jeroen_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices/endeavoru
<Jeroen_> But dont look that well, but dont know anything about it to be honest :P
<ArmyJW> Does anyone have Skype working properly on Ubuntu Touch?
<utack> Hi. Does Ubuntu Touch work with the Nexus 4 Modem 0.98 and Bootloader 30?
<ogra_> heh
 * ogra_ never checked the actual versions of either of these
<utack> it is the kitkat default bootloader/modem
<utack> that came with the android 4.4 update/factory image
<ogra_> well, since we use 4.4.2 i wuld expect that to work then
<ogra_> *would
<utack> allright thanks
<ogra_> (we switched to AOSP mid last cycle)
<utack> sounds good
<davmor2> Morning all
<asac> question of the day: whats up with media hub :)?
<asac> ogra_: ?
<ogra_> asac, should land today afaik
<ogra_> iirc the silo was re-allocated and things needed rebuilds yesterday
<asac> ogra_: not tomorrow ?
<asac> :)
<asac> ogra_: is everything rebuilt?
<asac> ogra_: who is testing?
<ogra_> or tomorrow ... :)
<ogra_> no idea, let me check the silo
<asac> please do
<asac> we must not forget this activity
<asac> if its built lets get everyone on testing it and then land i guess
<ogra_> ah, seems some FTBFS there
<ogra_> asac, its jhodapps highest prio ... i doubt he could forget about it
<ogra_> :)
<ogra_> seems teher are unittests failing in qtubuntu-media ... i'll poke him about it once he shows up
<asac> mandel: do you kjnow where we are wrt "Browser download file support in dm"?
<asac> *sigh*
<asac> ogra_: ok
<asac> so tomorrow and then tomorrow :/
<mandel> asac, yes, we are at me trying to land all the pieces today so that Elleo updates his branches and we have t in the image asap
<mandel> asac, I wans to get a +1 from alecu about the click scope, land the first batch of udm changes, then land Elleos changes and later ping the sdk to add the udm qml pluing in the meta package
<mandel> asac, my goal is to get everything today or tom
<asac> mandel: ok thanks. is there a landing entry/silo already?
<mandel> asac, yes, I'm managing silo 11 with the udm + click-scope changes (ABI changes) I'll request one more with elleos changes as soon as we land silo 11
<mandel> bzoltan, we want to add the udm qml to the sdk, what is the process for that?
<ogra_> asac, why the hurry ? every landing has someone assigned, nothing will be lost
<mandel> bzoltan, do I have to add the udm qml as a dependency?
<ogra_> (or forgotten)
<asac> ogra_: well, mediahub has like 3 month late :)
<ogra_> indeed, as is mms support and stuff ... but that doesnt mean it sits idle
<asac> ogra_: we have substantial work blocked on that, so :)
<asac> ogra_: non-idle != progress :)
<ogra_> sure
<ogra_> but also != stuck :)
<ogra_> all big features have someone working with highest prio on it ... if there are issues we need to sort them first though ... and media-hub specifically has shown many unexpected issues on the go
<lotuspsychje> great work on the new file manager guys! looking good
<lotuspsychje> is there an url i can follow channel=devel update changes?
<ogra_> asac, i would be more worried about the features where we *dont* seem to have someone working on yet to have them landing before june ... like battery warning ... or a shutdown dialog etc etc
<ogra_> lotuspsychje, not devel, but devel-proposed (or rather utopic-proposed) http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/
<lotuspsychje> ogra_: tnx!
<ogra_> for trusty changelogs there is a subdir ...
<asac> ogra_: battery warning? who would own that?
<ogra_> asac, not sure if thats an indicator or a shell thing ... probably power-indicator for the trigger (since it knows the charge state) and shell for the dialog
 * ogra_ sees rickspencer3 managed to get phishtracks in the store and tries if you can play songs in germany 
<rickspencer3> hey ogra_
<rickspencer3> I will be *shocked* if it doesn't work there
<rickspencer3> that music is licensed in a pretty kind way
<ogra_> plays fine :)
<rickspencer3> nice!
<fattest> when will ubuntu touch be stable for samsung galaxy s2 (i9100) ?
<ogra_> fattest, you should ask the porter
<ogra_> !devices
 * ogra_ tickles the bot 
<bact> I would have thought the sII would be too old
<ogra_> bact, not to old, but the port went idle after a while so what you can get for it is horridly outdated (far from what ubuntu touch is today)
<bact> but the galaxy nexus port is discontinued right?
<ogra_> well, you could keep it alive if you wanted :)
<bact> are they not similarly spec'd devices?
<ogra_> they are
<ogra_> and neither is officially supported
<ogra_> but that doesnt mean you couldnt maintain a community port for it ... as long as you get kitkat sources for it somewhere at least
<bact> it seems weird to me that ubuntu has to rely on the android sources
<ogra_> bact, how else would use the drivers ?
<bact> ogra_: via the kernel?
<ogra_> to use the modem or the sensors you need binary drivers that are only linked against androids bionic ... not against libc
<bact> :/
<ogra_> the kernel has as much driver stuff for the modem, gps or sensors (or the graphics) as the kernel on x86 has pieces for the nvidia binary driver in it ...
<ogra_> and there are no open alternatives
<bact> shame
<ogra_> so what we do is to have a minimal android that only contains the hardware abstraction layer (drivers and the few daemons these drivers need)
<ogra_> and we have libhybris ... that translates all libc calls into bionic calls
<ogra_> that was we can run the minimal android in an lxc  container to drive the binary drivers ... but still keep a "normal" ubuntu that just talks to the lxc container when it needs to access the drivers
<ogra_> s/was/way/
<ogra_> if ubuntu would be as mbig as android on the phone we would have enough market share to put some pressure on HW manufacturers to actually open the drivers (or at least parts of it) and wouldnt need android ...
<ogra_> but today we arent that big :)
<ogra_> btw, firefoxOS and jolla do the same ... we all rely on these binary blobs from android
<cwayne1> bah, emulator segfaulting
<ogra_> must be a (virtual) hardware issue :P
<sergiusens> cwayne1 expected on x86 unless you build yourself with the prebuilt x86 toolchain
<cwayne> sergiusens, nah it was armhf
<cwayne1> kenvandine: i don't suppose there's golang bindings for content-hub in the works?
<kenvandine> cwayne1, nothing yet, i suppose we need them
<popey> hey
<voltagex> hi
<voltagex> I'm trying to build http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/phablet-tools
<popey> voltagex: so https://launchpad.net/phablet-tools is the upstream for phablet-tools
<popey> sergiusens is the owner of that lot I believe.
<voltagex> yep, I'm using dpkg-buildpackage against it
<sergiusens> what's up?
<voltagex> just a Debian user trying to build phablet-tools
<sergiusens> ogra_: is utopic broken?
<sergiusens> ogra_: just did a bootstrap flash and I died
<ogra_> sergiusens, died ? how ?
<sergiusens> ogra_: can't mount userdata and after flashing I wasn't rebooted into ubuntu, but to recovery
<sergiusens> trying again now
<ogra_> sergiusens, dogfooding didnt reveal any issues with either #1 or #2
<voltagex> I'm having issues building the click tool for Debian jessie/sid.
<ogra_> (and i just promoted #2 to the utopic channel ... waiting for stgraber to show up to switch the deve/devel-proposed aliases)
<sergiusens> voltagex: the click tool isn't part of phablet-tools fwiw; you want lp:click
<voltagex> sergiusens: yeah, it gives me *very* odd dependency problems on Debian
<voltagex> favourite pastebin?
<sergiusens> voltagex: maybe cjwatson can help you there ;)
<ogra_> voltagex, paste.ubuntu.com (indeed :) )
<voltagex> erm, is there a way to cat to that one?
<ogra_> apt-get install pastebinit
<ogra_> you can pipe to it or call it with a file as argument
<ogra_> (not sure it defaults to paste.ubuntu.com on debian though)
<voltagex> http://pastebin.com/L9SCf8uv
<sergiusens> a reflash did the trick
<sergiusens> ogra_: ^
<ogra_> wow, thats quite some deps missing
<ogra_> sergiusens, great
<sergiusens> I might consider formatting everything from now on though
<sergiusens> ogra_: voltagex I am confused; are you building lp:click or lp:phablet-tools?
<voltagex> sorry, lp:click
<voltagex> from a bzr checkout - it's not in the Debian archives at all
<sergiusens> voltagex: yeah, it's just that in your pastebin there''s a mention of phablet-tools
<voltagex> crap, I think I've munged two
<voltagex> ah yeah, that's after dpkg -i phablet*deb
<sergiusens> voltagex: if you aren't in a schroot, can you apt-get install -f to get rid of the uninstallables
<sergiusens> ?
<voltagex> sergiusens: yep, that removes phablet-tools ;)
<sergiusens> voltagex: I have a debian schroot; will give lp:click a go
<voltagex> sergiusens: jessie/sid both give the same result. I would try it in a schroot but I find getting non-archive dependencies in there very hard
<sergiusens> voltagex: lp:click built fine in a clean sid for me; apt-get install devscripts && mk-build-deps -i && debuild ... well it fails on tests; but I'll leave that to you ;-)
<voltagex> hmm
<voltagex> thanks
<cjwatson> I recommend sbuild
<voltagex> I've been fighting with sbuild for days
<cjwatson> Perhaps https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SimpleSbuild will help
<cjwatson> There are no extra-archive dependencies needed here
<sergiusens> cjwatson: yeah, it mostly worked fine for me in a sid schroot ; but sbuild is the way to go
<voltagex> :( I must have turned off IRC logging.
<voltagex> but I'm waiting for https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=714883
<cjwatson> click builds cleanly for me in an unstable/i386 sbuild instance, including all tests passing
<voltagex> okay, will try after some sleep
<voltagex> thanks
<cwayne1> mardy: dbarth: the ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts trunk isn't the same as what's in the image... should there be a landing scheduled?
<mardy> cwayne1: weird, let me check
<mardy> cwayne1: as far as I can see, it's in sync
<mardy> cwayne1: with trusty, at least
<dbarth> cwayne1: there was a hiccup 2 months ago, but i thought it was back in sycn; which diffrence do you see?
<cwayne1> dbarth: looking at trunk, i'd expect the click hooks to be installed (whether or not they're setup/working is a different story)
<cwayne1> unless they're just in the source but not setup to be installed to /usr/share/click/hooks?
<chandra> Hello - anybody able to uninstall Samba4 on Ubuntu13.10 ? I tried to install Libreoffice Writer after I Samba4 uninstall and hit a Samba4 exception.
<dobey> chandra: you need to ask in #ubuntu for support
<chandra> how do i do that - first time Ubuntu user and in this chat room
<ogra_> chandra, /join #ubuntu ...
<ogra_> this is the chat room for the phone (and we dont have samba on there :) )
<chandra> thanks ogra - I'm on ubuntu support, sent in  2 q's, no response yet. Lot of people quitting on that channel - thanks anyway. Let's see if Ubuntu support supports.
<chandra> Giving up in about 5 minutes. All I see is people joining and quitting so I'm going to play it safe and not upgrade. Samba's been an install problem since 2005! Not good.
<ogra_> cyphermox, hmm, i was just out at the grocery store ... seems NM itself switched fine from WLAN to 2G and back... but the indicator seems to be stuck on 2G
<dbarth> cwayne1: the click hooks should be there
<dbarth> cwayne1: but the rest of the branch may be stuck with the webapps+oa changeset
<dbarth> cwayne1: which was pulled out for the time being
<dbarth> cwayne1: you need mardy on that detail level though
<chandra> Switching off. Thanks.Ubuntu's not supporting.
<ogra_> cyphermox, if i expand i see my wlan checked and the general wlan checkbox too ... in the terminal i also see my route goes to the wlan and i can surf ...
<ogra_> chandra, seriously ... this is IRc
<ogra_> you have to be a bit patient
<ogra_> ah ... to late
<mardy> dbarth: ah, yes, the revert was not correct, so those files have remained in trunk :-/
<cwayne1> dbarth: should be there as in should be in the image?
<dbarth> cwayne1: so that's the issue; there's been a revert and trunk is not in sync until webapp+oa lands :/
<dbarth> mardy: i think you should enforce that revert on trunk, and that will make the webapps+oa branches relevant again
<mardy> dbarth: no please, can't we leave those files there? They are harmless, AFAIK
<mardy> dbarth: I'd really avoid trying more rebases and risk messing up things again
<ogra_> cyphermox, heh, now the indicator just switched to 3G ... yet the defaulkt route points to wlan
<dpm> rickspencer3, you might want to ask mandel for docs on download manager
<rickspencer3> hi dpm
<mandel> tell me :)
<dpm> hey :)
<rickspencer3> mandel, I asked in #ubuntu-app-devel ... where do I find docs on Download manager?
<mandel> rickspencer3, I have a branch that generate the cpp and the qml docs, I have talked with mhall119 about this, we are in th ci train to land some changes for it required for mms and the browser and will then will land the docs branch
<mandel> s/th/the
<rickspencer3> mandel, can I use it today?
<rickspencer3> the reason I ask is because I have a project where the server doesn't return the xml as a web page, but rather initiates a file download
<rickspencer3> I assume that the download manager can help me with this :)
<rickspencer3> mandel, if it's not ready yet, I can just wait until it's out
<mandel> rickspencer3, you can use it, yet you app will not be able to find it in the img because is not part of the sdk just yet (I've talked with bzoltan about that)
<mandel> rickspencer3, and yes, the download manager will do that for you with no problems
<rickspencer3> mandel, ok
<mandel> rickspencer3, and is super easy to use, if you wait until it is added to the sdk it will be easier for you
<rickspencer3> mandel, I knwo that mzanetti figured out how to supply the functionality I want for one of his apps
<rickspencer3> so I'm sure I won't be blocked
<rickspencer3> mandel, yeah, I'll wait
<rickspencer3> thanks for the info
<mandel> rickspencer3, no worries, I'll join the app-devel channel, sorry I missed that one
<ogra_> whee !
 * ogra_ sees a pathwind update in the store 
<rickspencer3> mandel, no worries at all
<ogra_> kenvandine, :)
<kenvandine> ogra_, ?
<mandel> rickspencer3, let me get you the uds talk about the api so that you can get an easy idea of what you will get
 * mandel looks 
<rickspencer3> thanks mandel
<ogra_> kenvandine, i had installed your test click package ... just got a store update for it
<mandel> kenvandine, update in the game
 * rickspencer3 pictures everyone playing pathwind
<rickspencer3> "for work"
<mandel> rickspencer3, here you go => http://summit.ubuntu.com/appdevweek-1403/meeting/22128/add-download-capabilities-to-your-apps/
<mhall119> bzoltan: pmcgowan: what's the status of the ubuntu-sdk-14.04-dev1 to ubuntu-sdk-14.04 framework version transition? All I see is the -dev1 frameworks in the Ubuntu SDK
<rickspencer3> cool
<mandel> rickspencer3, diego does a very good explanation of how to use the api and from my point of view is super easy
<rickspencer3> mandel, thanks, I'm looking forward
<kenvandine> ogra_, like it?
<bzoltan> mhall119: for us to change it is a simple fix
<mandel> rickspencer3, will ping you when is in the img so that you have no issues with the deployment on the phone, probably will add something to the g+ group too
<ogra_> kanyeah, i do :)
<ogra_> kenvandine, yeah, i do
<kenvandine> cool
<pmcgowan> mhall119, that is on lool's list to enable
<pmcgowan> mhall119, needs to go in the image first
<mhall119> will we put out a new trusty image with the new framework version?
<mhall119> bzoltan: what is qmlplugindump and why does it hate my CPU so much?
<ogra_> popey, so wheer is the deathtrigger webapps in the store now ?
<popey> given how my i7 laptop struggled.. I would imagine the phone would burn out playing DT2
<ogra_> cyphermox, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7360362/
<ogra_> :((
<ogra_> thats what i get after upgrading to utopic on my phone
<ogra_> cyphermox, davmor2 thinks it is related to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dnsmasq/+bug/1313393
<davmor2> ogra_: no Mirv thinks that I think it is just the dns wasn't there
<ogra_> ah
<ogra_> well, disabling wlan and re-enabling fixed it
<Mirv> I have that bug on desktop, I just mean that the fact that there is new upstream version of dnsmasq in utopic may cause other problems in addition to that desktop one
<ogra_> but its the same "two default routes" issue i had before
<cyphermox> ogra_: ack
<cyphermox> I don't know what causes this. NM routes should have a different metric for each type of connection which would ensure this dual default gateway thing would never happen
<cyphermox> not that it's technically incorrect that it happens ;)
<cyphermox> I'm going to look at the logs some more, maybe something will pop out
<ogra_> yeah, sorry, i have already dis/enabled wlan and it works again
<ogra_> next time i'll keep it in the brokenb state so we can capture stuff
<davmor2> cyphermox: I've hit it going from wifi to 3g and 3g has had no dns, then when I come back to wifi there is no dns.  I'm assuming it is something on the device as disconnecting 3g and wifi and reconnecting everyhting just magically works again but I've only hit that once so far so I'm looking for ways to reproduce it reliably currently
<davmor2> cyphermox: of course I think we just blame awe_ and wonder off ;)
<awe_> davmor2, bug #?
<davmor2> awe_: there isn't one yet I hit it at the weekend and it's been fine since if I find a way to reproduce I will bug it immidiately
<Sivik> hey, whats the default password for ubuntu touch 14.04 beta?  ubuntu doesn't seem to be working
<ogra_> phablet
<davmor2> cyphermox, awe_: happy coincidence my browser looks like it might be about to time out.  What do you need off the device?
<awe_> I would say, /var/log/syslog, and then the output from 'netstat -rn', '/usr/share/ofono/scripts/list-modems' and 'list-contexts' ( same dir )
<awe_> cyphermox may have other requests
<davmor2> awe_: this is on wifi I've not done any flipping with this but I'm imagining that it won't be connecting on 3g either but if I knock the wifi off it might change the state
<awe_> davmor2, ok.  I thought this was a 3g issue...  for deeper Wi-Fi debugging, I'll defer to cyphermox
<davmor2> cyphermox: anything you want?
<cyphermox> lunch
<cyphermox> :)
<cyphermox> file a bug, add the output of ip route and /var/log/syslog
<davmor2> cyphermox: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/1314299
<Sivik> thanks ogra_
<Sivik> Anyone know of a ereader program for touch?
<ogra_> there is beru
<ogra_> but it can only read open epub ...
<Sivik> thats fine.
<Sivik> Thats the format I always try and find anyways
<ogra_> (no drm content, no pdf)
<Sivik> what is going to happen to ubuntu touch when ubuntu one goes away?
<ogra_> Sivik, only the file sharing service will go away
<Sivik> oh ok, not the program install thingy is going away
<ogra_> right, authentication stays ... and the db backend as well
<ogra_> you can store app config data in it still
<Sivik> Alright.
<Sivik> Cause I juse installed beru though it but got the warning message about it going away
<ogra_> thats weird
<ogra_> the auth service surely wont generate such a thing
<mterry> Are there any known bugs with wifi on image 2?  (mako)
<Sivik> I got it when I signed up for an account.
<ogra_> mterry, there are issues with dnsmasq in general in utopic
<ogra_> mterry, i had an issue as well, dis/enabling wifi should fix it
 * mterry tries
<ogra_> (it did for me at least)
<mterry> Doesn't seem to help here
<ogra_> :(
<Tassadar> stgraber: hi, how does upgrade from trusty to utopic on devel-proposed channel work? I mean, the version number was reset, and from what I can see, s-i-cli checks the version numbers
<ogra_> how does the issue manifest ?
<stgraber> tsimpson: devel-proposed is an alias to trusty-proposed. When the alias changes, system-image-cli ignores the version number, considers it is currently at ID 0 and does a full upgrade.
<ogra_> mterry, do you see the wlans listed in the indicator and all ?
<Tassadar> ooh
<Tassadar> okay, thanks
<mterry> ogra_, well I have two makos.  On the one without a sim, it connects to wifi but doesn't dns resolve anything
<mterry> ogra_, on the one with a sim, it looks like it connects, but the indicator never stops showing 3G
<Sivik> is there a way to reboot ubuntu touch other than typing sudo reboot in command line?
<mterry> Sivik, adb reboot?
<Sivik> from the phone, not from the pc
<ogra_> Sivik, hold the power button for 3 sec
<ogra_> it will shut down ...
<Sivik> Yea, I was thinking there might be another way other than a full shutdown and then restart
<ogra_> wait til all backlight is gone andyou can boot again
<ogra_> not yet
<ogra_> at some point that 3sec press will pop up a dialog
<Sivik> alright.
<ogra_> but that dialog doesnt exist yet
<Sivik> Thats all I needed to know.
<ogra_> same goes for "low battery warning" btw
<ogra_> so watch the battery indicator :)
<Sivik> ok, yea, my battery indicator is way off in ubuntu touch
 * ogra_ has it often enough that his phone shuts down while reading or so 
<ogra_> when i forgot to keep an eye on it
<Sivik> yea, My battery indicator is way off
<Sivik> What device do you have ogra_ ?
<ogra_> all of them :)
<ogra_> but i dogfood only on my mako
<Sivik> yea, I have a nexus 5 so that might be part of it
<ogra_> the rest are for ad-hoc testing or hacking
<Sivik> Since the nexus 5 isn't supported, I probably shouldn't even be talking about it
<ogra_> well, we like to get fixes and patches for it :)
<Sivik> I'm not a coder so I wouldn't even know how to start
<ogra_> even if it isnt officially supported
<ogra_> you could file bugs (if there arent any) for issues you find ... and some coder could pick them up
<Sivik> Alright.
 * ogra_ is actually surprised nobody looked into the sound issues with N5 yet
<Sivik> what sound issue?
<ogra_> dunno
<Sivik> oh
<ogra_> i always hear people say there are sound issues
<Sivik> I haven't played much with sound on the n5 yet
<Sivik> should be battery life be shorter with ubuntu touch installed?
<ogra_> shouldnt (butt probably is)
<Sivik> alright.
<Sivik> i will submit a bug later tonight when I get home
<ogra_> ++
<Tassadar> there, tasemnice is building utopic for n5 and deb right now)
<Sivik> Tassadar: what is that?
<Tassadar> that's my system-image server with builds for hammerhead and the LTE version of nexus 7
<Sivik> Oh ok.
<Sivik> oh fun, beru cuts off the top of my pages on my epubs
<davmor2> cyphermox: did you have everything you needed in that bug?
<popey> Sivik: https://github.com/rschroll/beru/issues
<cyphermox> yeah looks fine
<davmor2> cyphermox: thanks I'll disconnect it now so I can get the latest image then :)
<Sivik> Yep, its the header bar thats blocking it
<Sivik> awesome, easy fix in the code
<Sivik> now to figure out how to open the file as root on my phone.
<Sivik> what is the command to open the file manager on touch via command line so I can open it as root
<mhall119> ogra_: do I need to ubuntu-device-flash my phone to get the utopic images on my Nexus 4?
<ogra_> no
<ogra_> if you are on devel or devel-proposed you should just get an update offered
<ogra_> if you are on any "trusty-*" channel you will have to switch channels though
<mhall119> It seems I am on channel: ubuntu-touch/trusty
<asac> stgraber: can you check with Saviq on your questions on unity8/mir etc.? he can connect you to right folks to give you these details to get started
<ogra_> mhall119, yeah, thats a dead end
<stgraber> asac: ok
<mhall119> ogra_: so ubuntu-device-flash or system-image-cli --channel devel --build 0 ?
<ogra_> mhall119, adb shell system-image-cli  --channel ubuntu-touch/devel -b 0 -v
<mhall119> thanks
<stgraber> Saviq: so first question, what do I do if I want to start a unity8 session using Mir on tty9?
<Saviq> stgraber, you need to start unity-system-compositor there
<Saviq> stgraber, it takes a --vt arg
<Saviq> stgraber, then, you launch unity8 pointing it at the u-s-c's sockets, that's effectively what the unity8 session wrapper does, /me looks again
<stgraber> Saviq: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7361266/
<Saviq> stgraber, actually looking at the files again, not sure it starts u-s-c any more
 * Saviq tries
<ogra_> Saviq, it uses usc-wrapper
<ogra_> (ubuntu-touch-session)
<Saviq> ogra_, yeah, we're talking the desktop session
<ogra_> ah
<Saviq> stgraber, wrong, it does use usc still, here's the command it runs on my machine:
<Saviq> /usr/sbin/unity-system-compositor --file /tmp/lightdm-mir-0 --from-dm-fd 19 --to-dm-fd 28 --vt 9 --enable-hardware-cursor=true
 * Saviq tries to find out where does this come from
<stgraber> Saviq: what are those two fds? (19 and 28)
<Saviq> stgraber, connection to the display manager
<Saviq> stgraber, so that comes from lightdm
<stgraber> are those mandatory or can I skip those until we get that stuff integrated with lightdm?
<Saviq> stgraber, we have it integrated with lightdm
<Saviq> stgraber, install unity8-desktop-session-mir, and just select the Unity8-Mir session in the greeter
<stgraber> Saviq: I know we do but not in the way asac asked me to get it to work :)
<stgraber> Saviq: I need to get unity8 and Mir running in a LXC container
<Saviq> stgraber, yeah, I know
<Saviq> stgraber, so yeah, you should be able to just run u-s-c as root and then point unity8 at the correct socket, that's about it, not sure what the error you got is about, might want to check with folks in #ubuntu-mir
<Saviq> stgraber, but maybe --file is all you need
<Saviq> to get rid of that fial
<Saviq> fail
<mterry> stgraber, yeah, running USC manually is hard.  Let lightdm do it if you can
<Saviq> brb, food
<mterry> stgraber, (it talks a lot to lightdm so uses some control fds for its private protocol)
<stgraber> mterry: right, so the context is that we want to run a LXC container which contains unity8 and Mir. We'll want that integrated with lightdm eventually, though at the moment I'd like to see it start standalone at least once so I can see it fail on whatever devices it needs to access, then I can tweak the container config and get it working, at which point we can do the lightdm bits.
<stgraber> oh, looks like I can try unity8 directly for that maybe
<mterry> stgraber, yeah unity8 can be a standalone thing
<mterry> stgraber, just run it with an unset MIR_SOCKET
<Saviq> right, or that
<chrisq_nl> hi
<chrisq_nl> I just bought a touch enabled laptop and  immediately installed ubuntu trusty
<chrisq_nl> touchscreen is working pretty good.. but sometimes fails to load on boot..
<chrisq_nl> and no right click..
<ogra_> chrisq_nl, you might want to go to #ubuntu-x instead
<chrisq_nl> ah.. check
<stgraber> mterry: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7361449/
<ogra_> (this channel is for ubuntu touch, the phone OS)
<chrisq_nl> ok.. I read the desktop and phone version would merge for 14.10, so I figured this would be the right place.. :P
<chrisq_nl> thx.. I'll go to #ubuntu-x
<ogra_> they will merge at some point between 14.04 and 16.04
<ogra_> work on that will *start* in 14.10
<mterry> stgraber, that might be a better question for Mir folk
<mterry> stgraber, certainly looks like EGL can't deal with the environment you've got though
<stgraber> mterry: who are the Mir folks nowadays?
<ogra_> stgraber, the guys in #ubuntu-mir mostly :)
<mterry> stgraber, #ubuntu-mir is a good start, they are responsive
<Sivik> ok, I misseds if someone updated but how do I open the file manager on ubuntu touch as root so I can get outside my home folder
<ogra_> you cant
<ogra_> no app can get out of its confined space
<Sivik> Ok, so how do I open a file to be able to modify it?
<ogra_> on the commandline or with the terminal app
<Sivik> cause I cannot use vi cause I don't have esc or ctrl to save the modified file
<ogra_> (commandline via adb)
<ogra_> note that the system is readonly though
<ogra_> you do ;)
<ogra_> tap and hold the terminal screen
<ogra_> that brings up the ctrl wheel
<ogra_> then hit c ...
<Sivik> yea, but ctrl w isn't there
<ogra_> and the tab key is generated by double tapping
<ogra_> ctrl-c
<ogra_> :w
<ogra_> try that
<Sivik> ok
<Sivik> is there a way to tab complete from terminal?
<ogra_> yes, double tap
<ogra_> if you want a real escape key iirc there was a key panel you can enable from the bottom toolbar
<ogra_> (i never use it since it steal screen space)
<ogra_> *steals
<Sivik> is there an insert key?
<ogra_> not that i know of
<Sivik> alright
<Sivik> then I gotta find a file editor program I can use that doesn't use the insert key
<dobey> vim?
<ogra_> ++
 * dobey has never used the insert key in vim
<ogra_> i dont think i have used the insert key ever
<ogra_> anywhere :)
<dobey> yeah, that too
<josepht> I use Shift+Insert to paste in xterms all the time
<dobey> well, i've only used to to turn off overwrite mode when i accidentally pressed it when i was in an editor
<Sivik> ogra_: I use insert key all the time in vi/vim
<Sivik> Ok, I copied a file over to my Documents folder but when I connect to my pc, its not showing up.  Even though I changed the permissions on it
<Sivik> and ownership
<dobey> Sivik: just pressing 'i' in vi/vim gets you into insert mode.
<dobey> Sivik: although, at this point, why don't you just use adb shell to do it? :)
<Sivik> true but you have to hit insert to get the replace mode
<Sivik> dobey, I was just told adb shell is read only
<dobey> Sivik: no, the filesystem is read only
<ogra_> Sivik, the filesystem is
<ogra_> you get a root shell with adb ..
<Sivik> dobey, hum, wonder how you fix this then: https://github.com/rschroll/beru/issues/25
<Sivik> about updating the header in beru
<Sivik> almost on the bottom
<ogra_> Sivik, /opt/click... is writable indeed
<dobey> yes
<Sivik> Ok.
<ogra_> use adb shell via USB
<Sivik> Alright, I was use adb shell
<ogra_> doing it in the terminal app will only be painful
<Sivik> yea, very much so
<Sivik> ok, that didn't work
<Sivik> Trying the other things.
<ogra_> how did that not work ?
<ogra_> oh, you mean the change didnt, not the editing
<Sivik> yea, it didn't remove the header thingy in beru
<Sivik> The edit work, the fix didn't
<ogra_> yup
<ogra_> well, he pffers 3 differnt fixes
<ogra_> *offers
<ogra_> so you still have a chance :)
<Sivik> yea
 * ogra_ bets on the last one 
<Sivik> why do you think its the last one?
<ogra_> because i have seen that one working with the webappp-container before ... which had a similar issue
<Sivik> ok.
<Sivik> I will just try that
<Sivik> and to hell with the second one.
<jdstrand> stgraber: curious what your unity8 in LXC is in support of
<ogra_> jdstrand, running unity8 14.10 under 14.04
<Sivik> ogra_: the third options didn't work.
<ogra_> without having to upgrade
<jdstrand> interesting
<ogra_> Sivik, sad
<Sivik> unless I put it in the wrong place
<ogra_> well, after line 23 it says
<Sivik> but is that line 23 including comment or without comments
<ogra_> no idea, i dont know the code
<Sivik> Ok
<ogra_> i would put it in the first free spot after line 2
<ogra_> *23
<Sivik> http://pastebin.com/j1hkvL1A
<Sivik> How do I get line number to display in vi?
<ogra_> :set nu
<Sivik> got it
<Sivik> And I put it on line 24 which is the first open line after line 23
<Sivik> Let test it again.
<surgemcgee> Any in here have QtCreator open?
<surgemcgee> If so, press Ctl+Alt+Del and tell me if it crashes the session.. I have to go
<cwayne1> should an image:// url open in gallery-app automatically?
#ubuntu-touch 2014-04-30
<Steve[cloud]_> evening folks
<Aki-Thinkpad> Steve[cloud]_, evening
<Steve[cloud]> anyone else run into the situation where after initial flash a N10 just seems to reload stock android?
<Aki-Thinkpad> Not I" said the fox
<Steve[cloud]> im stuck in a Nexus boot animation loop >.<
<Aki-Thinkpad> :O
<Steve[cloud]> lets try this again...
<Steve[cloud]> ok, did it again
<Steve[cloud]> thats really annoying.
<Hashcode> ping rsalveti
<dholbach> good morning
<bact> morning
<Chipaca> I'm getting http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7364796/ when trying to run a windowless go-qml app; any ideas?
<mhr3> Chipaca, if you want windowless, don't instantiate QGuiApplication
<lotuspsychje> how will updates install on touch after ubuntu one shutsdown?
<Chipaca> I'm not, not directly at least
<Chipaca> lotuspsychje: ubuntu one file sync is not involved in updates
<lotuspsychje> Chipaca: ah so its seperated, and will keep existing accounts?
<ogra_> accounts and the cloud db wont be shut down
<lotuspsychje> nice
<ogra_> you can still store config settings of apps there and manage accounts
<Chipaca> just file sync and dependent services like music shop & streaming, photo albums, 3d printing, etc
<lotuspsychje> ok great tnx
<mhr3> Chipaca, looks like go-qml does only gui applications, so... :/
<lotuspsychje> is there a way to receive updates after enabling read-write mode (would like to install terminal packages)
<Chipaca> lotuspsychje: you can apt-get update and upgrade?
<Chipaca> mhr3: oh, craptastic :-(
<Chipaca> mhr3: thanks for the info tho :)
<lotuspsychje> Chipaca: that will manually update the channel=devel then?
<Chipaca> lotuspsychje: nope
<mhr3> Chipaca, i just quickly grepped go-qml, perhaps ping gustavo to double check ;)
<Chipaca> will do
<lotuspsychje> Chipaca: so its not recommended to unlock read-write then?
<mhr3> but fwiw it's go-qml, not go-qt :)
<Chipaca> lotuspsychje: so, you're on the stable channel, and want to get updates from devel?
<Chipaca> lotuspsychje: is that it?
<lotuspsychje> Chipaca: would like all updates, but also install terminal packages: nmap irssi etc
<Chipaca> lotuspsychje: but what channel is the phone on?
<lotuspsychje> my nexus7 run channel=devel
<lotuspsychje> the site explains after enable read-write mode you can get updates anymore right?
<Chipaca> lotuspsychje: you don't get image-based updates any more
<Chipaca> lotuspsychje: but you can upgrade the distribution using apt-get if you wish
<Chipaca> lotuspsychje: and move it to utopic by editing /etc/apt/sources.list
<Chipaca> lotuspsychje: etc
<Chipaca> lotuspsychje: it's still ubuntu :)
<lotuspsychje> okay nice
<Chipaca> lotuspsychje: you should also be able to reflash it without losing user data, but I personally haven't tried that so I don't know if it works (nor how to do it in detail)
<lotuspsychje> Chipaca: i unlocked it last install, but i rather wanna receive the devel updates so
<lotuspsychje> think ill leave it locked then
<lotuspsychje> Chipaca: maybe an unlock switch would be handy in system settings
<Chipaca> lotuspsychje: you mean to make it *easy* for users to break their system?
<Chipaca> lotuspsychje: I can't fathom how you think that's a good idea :)
<lotuspsychje> Chipaca: lol, or just install terminal applications when they need to
<lotuspsychje> Chipaca: or is it a security flaw to enable read-write?
<Chipaca> lotuspsychje: it is not
<Chipaca> lotuspsychje: question for you: how do you install terminal applications?
<lotuspsychje> Chipaca: sudo apt-get install nmap
<Chipaca> lotuspsychje: how?
<lotuspsychje> Chipaca: from terminal (after unlocking the readw-write
<Chipaca> lotuspsychje: from the phone terminal app?
<lotuspsychje> Chipaca: from my nexus7 terminal app yes
<Chipaca> heh. ok.
<lotuspsychje> it worked nicely
<Chipaca> lotuspsychje: do you have some kind of bluetooth keyboard, or is this typing on the glass?
<lotuspsychje> irrsi also works, but cant switch to other channels
<lotuspsychje> typing in terminal keyboard yes
<Chipaca> ok, fair enough
<lotuspsychje> im testing all kinds of classic terminal apps on ubuntu touch
<lotuspsychje> links2 doesnt react my touch :p
<ogra_> dont forget that apt upgrades are not supported and will break at some point
<Chipaca> ogra_: oh, they will?
<ogra_> yes
<Chipaca> ogra_: darn
<ogra_> by design
<lotuspsychje> ah
<lotuspsychje> so its designed for a touch app only
<ogra_> well, its a dpkg limitation in fact
<Chipaca> ogra_: just upgrades, or installing stuff too?
<Chipaca> ogra_: tell me more :)
<ogra_> the image is spanning across multiple partitions ... whern replacing files dpkg ises hard links ... hard links do not work across partition boundaries
<ogra_> s/ises/uses/
<lotuspsychje> does it use trusty latest to install packages?
<ogra_> beyond that there are only 500MB free space on the readonly image
<ogra_> so you will run out of space at some point
<lotuspsychje> ah i see
<lotuspsychje> im really trying something its not designed for
<lotuspsychje> i should wait for an irssi app
<ogra_> well, it is designed for apt-get install ... but not for apt-get upgrade :)
<Chipaca> ogra_: but I've used dpkg in a multiple partition scenario, with /usr/ readonly, without issues, on servers, for years
<ogra_> (and you could indeed pull the image off the phone, make it bigger and copy it back for the space issue)
<ogra_> Chipaca, try installing a package that really makes use of that ... lxc-android-config is a good example here
<Chipaca> or do you mean because of the layered thing
<ogra_> dpkg will fail ...
<lotuspsychje> ogra_: but one could install a package, then purge and reinstall for a newer one (instead of update)
<Chipaca> ogra_: I'll take your word for it :)
<ogra_> lotuspsychje, yes, but thats not what apt-get upgrade/dist-upgrade does
<ogra_> i guess if you handle such packages separately it would technically work, but you get into dependency hell then
<lotuspsychje> i understand
<ogra_> since if you remove something its will try to remove the depending packages too indeed
<lotuspsychje> its a new way to use the terminal on touch
<ogra_> there are plans for getting the reradonly setup into the desktop too for convergence
<lotuspsychje> unless ubuntu desktop is installed right
<ogra_> for that there will have to be a solution for dpkg
<ogra_> how do you mean ?
<ogra_> (unless ubuntu desktop is installed ?)
<lotuspsychje> well lets say i can install trusty desktop on nexus7
<lotuspsychje> instead of touch
<lotuspsychje> i could use it like normal
<ogra_> no, i was talking about the PC installation above
<lotuspsychje> ok
<ogra_> you can indeed install ubuntu-desktop on a N7 ... but there are no Xorg drivers ...
<ogra_> so that wouldnt help you much
<lotuspsychje> ogra_: yeah i also see video's you need keyboard or mouse for some stuff
<ogra_> (until the desktop is unity8 and uses Mir)
<lotuspsychje> ogra_: ok so ill stick to ubuntu touch=devel with updates on and read-write off
<lotuspsychje> is it hard to create an ubuntu app?
<ogra_> the readwrite mode is mainly for actually developing the system iself
<ogra_> depends what you want it to do :)
<lotuspsychje> well im not really a developer so :p
<lotuspsychje> lets say i want to create an nmap app for ubuntu out of the .deb file
<lotuspsychje> are there easy app creators or something out there?
<ogra_> you would turn it into a click package ... probably have to rebuild nmap statically linked, if you want UI you would have to teach nmap to either cooperate with QML or to spit out html
<lotuspsychje> ogra_: got an url on must have software to create apps?
<ogra_> creating a gui app is easy with qtcrator ...
<ogra_> *creator
<lotuspsychje> lemme look that up tnx
<ogra_> developer.ubuntu.com
<ogra_> that should be your starting point
<ogra_> the gui part isnt much harder than creating a webpage ... getting proper backend integration is the hard part
<lotuspsychje> might be over my head then :p
<ogra_> (usually requires that there is a QML/Qt extension for it  ... i.e. if you wanted to write an email client you can easily click together a UI, but you would have to teach Qt/QML about IMAP or POP)
<lotuspsychje> i see
<lotuspsychje> alot of tools show up on apt-cache search qtcreator
<ogra_> if you use existing Qt/QML backends its super easy
<ogra_> but adding custom ones isnt
<ogra_> the ubuntu ui toolkit will at one day offer most of the backends you can imagine thogh
<lotuspsychje> and is there a package on existing backend projects?
<lotuspsychje> aha
<ogra_> look at developer.ubuntu.com ... it should give you all info you need
<lotuspsychje> bright future
<lotuspsychje> ok tnx
<davmor2> Morning all
<bact> morning
<mandel> bzoltan, morning!  did you have the time to take a look at the udm so that it can be added as part of the sdk?
<bzoltan> mandel: not really... but adding it to the SDK is really just a single line change in the Touch seeds.. by ogra_ or somebody else who can do that.
<mandel> ogra_, are you too busy to do that ^
<mandel> ogra_, please :) :)
<ogra_> hmm
<ogra_> how do we get it onto the image today ? i dont even see it in the touch seed
<ogra_> ogra@styx:~/Devel/seeds/ubuntu-touch.utopic$ grep download *
<ogra_> ogra@styx:~/Devel/seeds/ubuntu-touch.utopic$
<ogra_> aha, as a dep of system-image-common
<ogra_> mandel, can you do an MP ... there is a  seed change currently in the media-hub landing and i dont want to clash (sinde seed/metapackage upgrade is completely manual)
<ogra_> mandel, if you want it in the sdk, you want to add it to the sdk-libs file in the seeds
<ogra_> s/sinde/since/
<mandel> ogra_, sure, what project is that?
<ogra_> mandel, lp:~ubuntu-core-dev/ubuntu-seeds/ubuntu-touch.utopic/
<ogra_> dbarth, i have bug 1314410 for you
<ogra_> hmm
<ogra_> no bot
<ogra_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/webbrowser-app/+bug/1314410
<mandel> Elleo, I have requested a silo for you udm branch, will be adding an MP following what _ogra said
<dbarth> ogra_: listening
<dbarth> no bot, weird ;)
<dbarth> ogra_: ah, this one is fixed already
<ogra_> dbarth, refresh doesnt work in the webapp-container ... specifically the refresh button in the error page
<dbarth> ogra_: let me find you the silo/banch
<ogra_> ah, cool
<ogra_> feel free to just close it then
<Elleo> mandel: cool, presumably I should merge the latest changes from trunk into that branch first
<mandel> Elleo, no need, in the review I made sure that there are no conflicts :)
<dbarth> ogra_: that was https://code.launchpad.net/~abreu-alexandre/webbrowser-app/fix-network-dialog-reload/+merge/216379
<Elleo> mandel: ah, cool
<Elleo> one less thing to do :)
<dbarth> ogra_: which is marked landed in ci train
<mandel> Elleo, and you only made changes in the qml and those files were just moved
<Elleo> yeah
<dbarth> ogra_: maybe not in the image yet, though that's a been a while i thought
<ogra_> yeah, no worries
<ogra_> i think it landed as SRU ... cjwatson just copied a bunch of things over to utopic
<ogra_> i guess it is among them
<dbarth> ogra_: i'm worried though, as the original bug should have been tagged fix-released once landed
<ogra_>   [ Olivier Tilloy ]
<ogra_>   * Handle new view requests in the browser. (LP: #1307735)
<ogra_> webbrowser-app 0.23+14.04.20140416-0ubuntu1
<ogra_> i assume thats it ?
<dbarth> nope
<ogra_> oh
<dbarth> that was #1309138
<dbarth> and davmor2 verified it btw
<dbarth> oh, it's been sru'ed indeed; it was an sru in the first place
<dbarth> ogra_: so you're right, that should be in the next image build
<dbarth> i'll keep an eye on it when testing the next update
<cjwatson> Yeah, I only just copied those to utopic
<mandel> ogra_, one question, the sdk-libs-dev, what is is used for? do I need to add the libs that are required to develop the qml plugin?
<ogra_> cjwatson, hmm, it looks like this sepcific one didnt get into -updates yet, i dont see 0.23+14.04.20140422-0ubuntu1 of webbrowser-app
<ogra_> *specific
<ogra_> mandel, -dev is used on the desktop when developing iirc you want just sdk-libs (-dev doesnt end up on the image)
<mandel> ogra_, great, so I just add qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-download-manager0.1 to sdk-libs and I'm sorted :)
<ogra_> yeah
<mandel> ogra_, I had to stop my self and sort the in alphabetical order hehe
<ogra_> sdk-libs will be re-worked soon ... all the plugins are renamed
<ogra_> i'll make sure they are alphabetically sorted then so it doesnt itch you so much next time ;)
<beniwtv> Hi alll... Does anyone know if Ubuntu phone can be configured to accept auto-reconnects from the car bluetooth stereo? Right now, I have to manually connect each time.
 * ogra_ wasnt aware you can connect to car stereo at all ... thats awesome info 
<ogra_> beniwtv, file a bug (bluetooth-touch is the package name i think)
<beniwtv> ogra_: Yep, it does work :)
<cjwatson> ogra_: yeah, I only copied the one from -updates - I don't normally copy from stable-proposed to devel-proposed in case they fail verification
<ogra_> right, thought so ...
<ogra_> dbarth, so the SRU team needs to let it in first ...
<ogra_> (seems easy since it is verification-done)
<mandel> ogra_, here you go => https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntu-seeds/udm-in-sdk.utopic/+merge/217737
<ogra_> thanks !
<mandel> Elleo, we have silo 20 for your udm branch, last night it took around 1 hour and a half to build so is a matter of waiting
<mandel> ogra_, we do expect media-hub to land, right?
<mandel> ogra_, I just want the browser to be unblocked by the udm qml landing :)
<Elleo> mandel: great, thanks :)
<ogra_> mandel, yes, about as long as we expected udm to land :)
<mandel> ogra_, oh lord..
<ogra_> but i guess it lands today
<mandel> ogra_, \o/ (for today landing of content-hub)
<ogra_> media ?
<ogra_> :)
<mandel> Elleo, testing https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/landing-020/ if everything goes ok we will be one step closer
<mandel> ogra_, true hahaha bloody context switch is not only hard for threads :P
<ogra_> :)
<Elleo> mandel: great :)
 * rickspencer3 can't wait to update today
<ogra_> rickspencer3, you arent on utopic yet ?
<rickspencer3> ogra_, today is the day :)
<rickspencer3> going to do my phone and my laptop
<ogra_> note bug 1307981 though ...
 * rickspencer3 braces
<ogra_> hmpf
<ogra_> I WANT THE BUGBOT BACK !!!
<rickspencer3> bug #1397981
<ogra_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/1307981
 * ogra_ plays bugbot
<rickspencer3> :,(
<rickspencer3> ogra_, that looks annoyng
<davmor2> ogra_: I break stuff you fix it those were the rules,  See this is what happens when you break the rules ;)
<ogra_> popey, do you know who runs the bugbots ? is that alan bell ?
<rickspencer3> so, basically, I need to have either wifi OR 3g on, but not both?
<ogra_> rickspencer3, it seems to manifest differently for everyone who sees it
<rickspencer3> like a strange religious experience
<rickspencer3> maybe it's not real?
<rickspencer3> j/k
<ogra_> for me it didnt show up at all today ... i had it three times yesterday and just dis/enableing wifi fixes it here
<rickspencer3> ok, I will wait until it's fixed
<ogra_> for pat it seems to be far worse though
<ogra_> davmore is somewhere between our two experiences apparently
<ogra_> sadly it shows so random that we didnt even notice it before promoting
<popey> ogra_: depends which ones, wassup?
<davmor2> popey: no bugbot in the house
<ogra_> popey, seems all bug bots in all channels i am in are dead
<popey> ok
 * popey goes to ask
<amrit_> hey
<ogra_> seems the bugbot in #ubuntu-arm is still alive though
<ogra_> in #ubuntu-ci-eng it is dead
<amrit_> ubuntu will support of xperia talbet or not
<popey> k, will ask ogra_
<ogra_> amrit_, not officially, but there might be  a community maintained port on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<Elleo> popey: am I right in thinking there isn't anything that can view PDFs yet? A quick search in the store didn't show up anything and I'm guessing from the wiki that the Document Viewer app hasn't had much done towards it yet?
<popey> correct Elleo however a community guy - frecel_ has ported the ffos js pdf viewer, but is holding back until the html5 sdk is in parity with the qml sdk i believe (content hub for example)
<Elleo> popey: ah, heh; that's almost exactly what I was thinking of doing :P
<popey> hah
<Elleo> iirc the html5 stuff for content-hub should have been updated a little while back now
<ogra_> we have the qt bindings for poppler in the image
<ogra_> someone just needs to make use of them
<Elleo> ogra_: oh, interesting
<ogra_> (for personal use i have a tool that turne a pdf into a html and builds a click package with included html viewer out of it ... in case you just want to scratch your own itch)
<ogra_> s/turne/turns/
<popey> Elleo: the docviewer has seen no love for some time.
<jussi> !test
<ubottu> Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<ogra_> bug #12345
<popey> \o/
<ubottu> bug 12345 in isdnutils (Ubuntu) "isdn does not work, fritz avm (pnp?)" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/12345
<popey> thanks jussi
<ogra_> thanks !!
<popey> ogra_ was getting lonely without it
<jussi> awww
<Elleo> ogra_: I was actually mostly just looking for some little project to get me familiar with the HTML5 bindings and thought something wrapping pdf.js could be handy
<ogra_> jussi, it is dead in #ubuntu-ci-eng too (not sure we use the same bot there though)
<jussi> so does that mean ogra_ like me again? :D
<ogra_> Elleo, ah
<lotuspsychje> the best pdf viewer i tested for androis was foxit reader
<ogra_> jussi, did i ever stop ?!?
<jussi> ogra_: I dunno, havent talked to you for ages :D
<ogra_> jussi, you are my favorite jussi, there is no other jussi like you :)
<jussi> ogra_: :D
<Elleo> maybe I'll do something similar with webodf
<davmor2> jussi: ogra_ lies he said the very same thing to the other jussi ;)
<jussi> right, back to work
<Elleo> popey: ^ I assume that hasn't been done as well?
<popey> not heard of that
<Elleo> okay, cool; it'd be interesting to see how easy it'd be to get an ODF editing interface in such a small space
<ogra_> well, viewing capability would be great at least
<mandel> Elleo, testing done, everything looks ok
<ogra_> but i guess that should become a docviewer feature as well in the end
<Elleo> ogra_: yeah, but since webodf has full editing capabilities it'd be nice to make use of them :)
<Elleo> mandel: great
<Elleo> just tried one of the demos in webcontainer-app and it's pretty usable straight away
<Elleo> e.g.  webapp-container http://www.webodf.org/demo/ci/webodf-0.4.2-2009-gb122af0/editor/localeditor.html --desktop_file_hint=/usr/share/applications/webbrowser-app.desktop
<ogra_> just package it then :)
<Elleo> ogra_: it'll need some changes to be usable locally for opening files, integrating with content-hub, etc.
<Elleo> unless people just want to edit the demo document on the web :P
<Elleo> but I'll leave that until this evening when I'm done with *proper* work ;)
<ogra_> heh
<Elleo> hmm, some keyboard buggyness though
<ogra_> wow
<ogra_> even the open button works
<Elleo> ooh, yeah
<Elleo> it's doing a file upload
<Elleo> so it's using the content-hub file upload stuff in the browser
<ogra_> (gives me content-hub ... but sadly only gallery and addressbook)
<ogra_> hmm, yeah, the kbd requires that you scroll around a little, then it stays visible
<Elleo> input seems to break somewhat if you have autocorrect on too
<ogra_> i have turned all that stuff off here ... it gets in my way a lot
<Elleo> ogra_: yeah, I normally have it off; but one of my main tasks at the moment is fixing lots of that stuff :P
<ogra_> oh my ... you poor guy
<Elleo> ogra_: here's a before and after on some new spell-checking fixes I'm just finishing up: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4zGcY3qLYdM&feature=youtu.be
 * ogra_ blames popey for not shariing that on G+
<asac> how is the media-hub-weather today :)?
<ogra_> asac, nobody of the landers got up yet :P
<ogra_> what i saw from the night it seems all good and ready
<ogra_> (there was one remaining change to the upstart job that landed, i guess its good to go once jim gets up=
<ogra_> )
<asac> so all green, just waiting for someone to be around while this goes in. good.
<asac> ogra_: lander == rsalveti?
<ogra_> yeah, and jhodapp|afk indeed
<ogra_> grr
 * ogra_ didnt have bug 1307981 all day ... now it has bitten me again 
<ubottu> bug 1307981 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "[touch] randomly messed up routing with recent trusty images" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1307981
<Chipaca> is the twitter accounts plugin supposed to work with twitter 2fa?
<Chipaca> ah, second time it worked
<mterry> boiko, poke about https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/telephony-service/start-on/+merge/216492
<boiko> mterry: oh, sorry, we have been focused on other stuff, I ended up not noticing the MR, I will review that soon
<mterry> boiko, thanks!
<mardy> bfiller: hi! Any news about the landing of the app-access2 branch of u-s-s-o-a? Do you still plan it?
<bfiller> mardy: haven't had time to get back to that, might be best for dbarth to do it now that we have more time
<mardy> dbarth: will you take care of that?
<dbarth> mardy: yup, can do
<dbarth> mardy: that alone though, ie not the rest of the integration,which is still gated on trusted sessions
<mardy> dbarth: yes, but there was another branch or two... let me find them
<mardy> dbarth: https://code.launchpad.net/~mardy/libaccounts-qt/packaging/+merge/209903 and https://code.launchpad.net/~mardy/friends-app/app-access2
<lool> cjwatson: would you mind double-checking http://paste.ubuntu.com/7366649/ ?  no 14.10 frameworks, just the final 14.04 ones; I dont think we will build any more trusty images, but it's probably needed that I SRU this afterwards for the click chroot case
<pmcgowan> Saviq, are there any known issues with u-s-c disappearing?
<Saviq> pmcgowan, not that I know of, no
<Saviq> mterry, ↑?
<pmcgowan> I just filed a bug about it not respawning, but not sure why it died to beging with
<mterry> pmcgowan, it doesn't do all that much.  Mostly just a wrapper around libmirserver.  But software has bugs I suppose
<ogra_> why do you always get the weird bugs ?
<pmcgowan> I know right
<pmcgowan> last three days in a row, system looked dead but wasnt
<pmcgowan> mterry, i can file a second bug on it dying but I dont have any info for it, no crash file etc
<pmcgowan> mterry, unless there is a log somewhere to grab
<cjwatson> lool: Mostly LGTM, but aren't you missing ubuntu-sdk-14.04-html?  There's an ubuntu-sdk-14.04-html-dev1
<mterry> pmcgowan, /var/log/lightdm/unity-system-compositor.log would have some info, but it gets overwritten next boot
<mterry> pmcgowan, next time!
<cjwatson> lool: We're going to need to change "click chroot" too
<pmcgowan> mterry, ok
<mhall119> fginther Mirv Kaleo what do we need to do in order to get the UITK API docs updated everytime you have a new release?  I have the script to import them into the server, I just need somebody to make it run agianst the docs every team
<pmcgowan> mterry, there are .old files in there, looks like it backs up the last one
<pmcgowan> mterry, the old log and new are the same with one exception, old has the line "Failed to read header"
<mterry> pmcgowan, huh...  that means it couldn't parse/handle the control messages lightdm was sending it
<mandel> pmcgowan, Elleo all of the stuff that needed to land from udm for the downloads has landed, we have a branch from the seed and once that is there we should be ok in the side of the touch image
<fginther> mhall119, It's mainly the time needed to set it up (and maybe adding a firewall rule depending on where it needs to run). You already have the script to do the updates correct?
<mandel> pmcgowan, Elleo we are waiting for media-hub to land before because it has changes in the seeds too
<Elleo> mandel: excellent, thanks :)
<mhall119> fginther: yes, I can give you the script and an auth token to use with it
<pmcgowan> mterry, fwiw https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity-system-compositor/+bug/1314666
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1314666 in Unity System Compositor "USC dies overnight" [Undecided,New]
<mterry> pmcgowan, odd thing is that that "Failed to read header" message doesn't abort USC...  Would be interesting to see the actual backtrace
<pmcgowan> mterry, no crash file unfortunately
<mterry> Pics or it didn't happen, pmcgowan!
<pmcgowan> mterry, dooh
<sil2100> boiko: hi! Did you have any luck with the flaky autopilot tests in dialer-app? (possibly caused by some crash), i.e. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dialer-app/+bug/1307588
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1307588 in dialer-app (Ubuntu) "Autopilot test flakyness in test_outgoing_answer_local_hangup and test_outgoing_answer_remote_hangup" [High,New]
<boiko> sil2100: so, elopio and I were waiting on some branches to land, cause I think the crash might be related to that very old known dialer-app crash
<sil2100> boiko: yay! Since we're still having that on our utopic images - please keep us posted :)
<elopio> sil2100, boiko: oh, sorry, my fault.
<elopio> sil2100: I was supposed to tell you that.
<sil2100> elopio: I'm happy if it's being worked on, these strange failures haunt us for so long already :)
<mhall119> pmcgowan: bzoltan: what's the framework version we're going to use for utopic?
<pmcgowan> mhall119,  *14.10*
<pmcgowan> I expect
<pmcgowan> but  a reasonable question
<lotuspsychje> you guys are doing a great job! tnx for making ubuntu touch grow
<Laney> rsalveti: can I get the current brightness level from powerd?
<ogra_> Laney, i think there was something added in the most recent uplaod
<Laney> wasn't that 'dim'?
<ogra_>   [ Ricardo Salveti de Araujo ]
<ogra_>   * Also exporting dim brightness value via getBrightnessParams
<ogra_>   * Bump major version due dbus API changes
<ogra_> isnt that what you want ?
<Laney> no
<ogra_> ah
<pmcgowan> popey, are any app updates planned for today?
<popey> pmcgowan: no, i planned to do a bunch tomorrow, why?
<popey> well, there's a load of updates which landed in trunk since last week
<popey> i mean, I am not planning on pushing to the store until tomorrow
<pmcgowan> popey, ok, wanted to see if my bug still exists
<popey> which bug?
<popey> You're lucky if you only have one!
<pmcgowan> if I see app and system updates, my update page blanks out
<popey> oh, i see that
<ogra_> thats an old one
<ogra_> (i guess the "swiping upwards, UI goes empty" one)
<rsalveti> Laney: there's no way to get the current brightness with powerd
<rsalveti> same with hal
<rsalveti> as long you have only one entity setting it up, you don't need to read the value
<ogra_> there is no sysfs or proc node we could read from ?
<rsalveti> ogra_: we do, but that's device specific, and not going over our hal
<rsalveti> we moved away from sysfs and are now using the android hal to set up brightness
<ogra_> find /sys -name *bright*
<Laney> it could remember what it's told
<ogra_> reveals a ton
<rsalveti> so we can support more devices
<ogra_> but yeah, device specific
<rsalveti> Laney: it could, can you explain your use case?
<rsalveti> but we have the indicator storing that value already
<Laney> For the auto brightness mainly
<sforshee> ogra_: some devices have the backlight implemented as an led class device, and in that case you can't really discover which device is for the backlight
<sforshee> you just have to "know," and the hal knows ;-)
<ogra_> yeah, i was hoping to find something generic in /proc
<sforshee> well there *is* a backlight class, just some devices chose not to use that for their backlights
<ogra_> right
<ogra_> evil android
<rsalveti> right
<rsalveti> not android's fault
<rsalveti> necessarily
<rsalveti> depends on the vendor haha
<sforshee> well, they could have not provided the hal interface and just made them use the backlight class
<rsalveti> right, but you're expecting too much :-)
<rsalveti> Laney: but don't you have the value already when dealing with it in system-settings?
<rsalveti> I believe there might be a way to retrive that value from the indicator
<rsalveti> as I said, we could store that in powerd, but there's no need currently
<janimo> rsalveti, was ubuntuappmanager deprecated?
<lotuspsychje> does ubuntu touch use dconf-editor too?
<Laney> The indicator knows if you set it through the indicator, of course
<Laney> But that won't work any more when auto brightness modifies the value
<sforshee> Laney: so you want a slider that jumps around with autobrightness changes?
<Laney> It's not me that wants it, but that is what the design asks for
<sforshee> ick
<Laney> you could say that having the slider show whatever value it happened to have before is ick too
<rsalveti> right
<rsalveti> just tested with android
<rsalveti> once you set autobrightness you basically can't change brightness without disabling autobrightness
<rsalveti> so it just stays with the previous value
<Laney> yeah
<rsalveti> once you set a different one, it disables auto-brightness
<Laney> our design is different
<Laney> you can change the slider to provide input to the auto brightness function
<Tassadar> some oems keep the slider enabled, and it acts as "baseline" for the autobrightness algorithm
<Laney> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BrightnessAndDisplays#Phone
<Tassadar> samsung does that, I think
<ajalkane> anyone know if the problem with Ubuntu Touch image on emulator has been resolved? The one where all the "tabs" are just empty. Especially the Apps tab
<ogra_> i dont think there was any work on the armhf emulator recently
<ogra_> all focus is on i386
<ajalkane> oh damn
<rsalveti> Laney: interesting, yeah, this would need to be in powerd
<Laney> rsalveti: In general I think that you should be able to get data out if you put it in, but yeah there is an actual usecase here ;-)
<Laney> I was prompted by https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/powerd/+bug/1314678 which just got filed btw
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1314678 in powerd (Ubuntu) ""Display brightness" adjustable but does nothing when "Adjust automatically" is on" [Undecided,New]
<rsalveti> yeah, saw that already
 * Laney nod
<rsalveti> sforshee: any comments on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BrightnessAndDisplays#Phone ?
<rsalveti> as you did the original implementation of the auto-brightness code
<Laney> I think m_pt might have had some fun writing this spec :P
<rsalveti> can imagine that
<rsalveti> Tassadar: yeah, it seems that's what our designers want
<lool> cjwatson: oh thanks
<lool> cjwatson: changing click chroot > you mean the default target?
<lool> cjwatson: hmm and there's the question of the PPA too
<cjwatson> lool: It has a basic mapping thing, it'll be clear if you grep
<cjwatson> feel free to make it less stupid along the way :)
<lool> :-)
<sforshee> rsalveti: I gave feedback to someone about that autobrightness idea over email one time (maybe Laney?). I can dig it up and forward it to you if you want.
<rsalveti> sforshee: sure, that would be useful
<Laney> don't think it was me
<sforshee> Laney: no, looks like it was mpt. I'll forward it to you too.
<Laney> Okay, but mpt is the one to convince, not me :)
<sforshee> Laney: I don't really have a horse in this race, though I do think that trying to hit a moving target on the slider could be troublesome.
<rsalveti> yeah
<cwayne1> kenvandine: is there an easy way to launch gallery-app to a specific photo?
<kenvandine> cwayne1, no idea... Elleo ^^
<Elleo> cwayne1: I think I remember someone mentioning something along those lines in one of our stand ups a few months back
<Elleo> artmello: ^ do you know anything about that?
<Elleo> I think someone was adding a url handler or something to let you reference specific photos
<Elleo> but I can't remember any of the details
<artmello> Elleo: yes, we are adding url handler but is still work in progress
<artmello> so you would be able to open specific photos
<Elleo> ah, right
<Elleo> cwayne1: ^
<Elleo> artmello: thanks :)
<artmello> Elleo: np :)
<cwayne1> artmello: any idea when that's planned to land?
<artmello> cwayne1: is in the queue with high priority, but I am not sure when exactly
<Hashcode> rsalveti: ping
<rsalveti> Hashcode: pong
<Hashcode> rsalveti: i figured out why system was able to boot
<Hashcode> odd :P
<Hashcode> I needed something in lib/scripts to be set executable
<rsalveti> hm, right
<rsalveti> weird
<Hashcode> I basically chmod -R 755 /lib abd /scripts
<rsalveti> which script?
<Hashcode> and it boots up
<rsalveti> haha, right
<Hashcode> I could narrow it down
<Hashcode> but scripts was later
<Hashcode> initially busybox (as init) was getting perm denied
<rsalveti> right
<Hashcode> I think the linker ld file needs to be executable on my device for some reason
<rsalveti> still weird, as the same init works for us
<Hashcode> Yes, but if you test it this way.. I bet you'll see similar results:
<Hashcode> boot into a recovery
<Hashcode> push the ramdisk /bin and /lib folders
<Hashcode> chmod -R 755 /bin
<Hashcode> and then try running bin/busybox
<Hashcode> I don't understand the perm thing :/
<ogra_> whats the issue ?
<Hashcode> ogra_ when I make otapackage using kk, my ramdisk in boot.img is the standard ubuntu touch one
<ogra_> oh
<ogra_> weird
<Hashcode> busybox acting as init gets perm denied until I chmod -R 755 on /lib
<Hashcode> and then the scripts won't execute right till I do the same for that dir
<Hashcode> (I should figure out if it's just the linker lib that needs 755)
<rsalveti> maybe something the android build script is doing
<Hashcode> yeah that's what I was wondering
<ogra_> which iis strange since it just works for us
<Hashcode> it's getting unpacked and repacked
<Hashcode> for the otapackage process
<rsalveti> right, that is probably why
<ogra_> ah
<ogra_> yeah, most likely
<Hashcode> I should grab the raw ramdisk file
<Hashcode> and unpack it
<Hashcode> to check the perms on those
<Hashcode> Anyway, was more FYI than anything.  I'm not sure of the actual fix yet :P
<ogra_> well, also check how it gets repackaged when it gets compressed again
<utack> does ubuntu touch really run on it's own kernel or the android one?
<ogra_> it needs to use the android kernel source ... but it gets patched and uses our own config
<ogra_> (simply because the binary drivers wont work with any other kernel)
<utack> okay
<utack> makes sense
<utack> that ancient 3.4 android uses?
<kenvandine> Elleo, my snap decision branch adds strings to content-hub that should really get translated
<ogra_> i think its 3.5 atm
 * ogra_ checks 
<ogra_> ah, no., 3.4.0 actually
<ogra_> jdstrand, mind dropping by in #ubuntu-mir ?
<ogra_> there is someone trying to build a click package using mir stuff ... and we're not clear how much he can do under confinement
<utack> ogra_, is that ok to answer on xda? http://paste.ubuntu.com/7368434/
<ogra_> s/view/few/
<ogra_> but yeah, looks fine
<utack> brainfart
<utack> thanks
<ogra_> :)
<utack> allright
<utack> i was a little confused at first. but given that any android devices has a ton of crappy closed source stuff, what choice do you have really
<ogra_> right
<utack> are there plans to use a real linux for ubuntu touch dedicated phones?
<ogra_> we ban it into an lxc-continer
<ogra_> so we can still use a "normal" system ... just that there is a blackbox (teh container) where the android hal runs in ... things that need support from any of the HAL bits can then talk to the container via libhybris
<Elleo> kenvandine: ah, right
<ogra_> utack, how would that work ?
<ogra_> we wouldnt have any drivers for anything
<utack> unless you use a proper soc and hardware?
<utack> sure
<ogra_> the SoC doesnt matter
<ogra_> you wont have a modem, most sensors etc
<ogra_> its the peripherials ... not the SoC
<kenvandine> Elleo, so i need to figure that out... never done that with c++ and cmake
<utack> sensors are that hard to deal with.? modem i can see
<ogra_> and there are none that have open drivers
<utack> crappy proprietary stuff
<ogra_> right
<ogra_> thats mostly true for graphics, accelerometer, most GPS phone chips etc
<Elleo> kenvandine: yeah, I've only ever done gettext stuff with C + autotools, so I don't have any hints to offer I'm afraid
<ogra_> heck even mobile bluetooth with open drivers is rare
<ogra_> (though there might be some)
<Elleo> well and with python, but that's even less relevant
<kenvandine> i'll figure it out :)
<Elleo> :)
<kenvandine> make me wish we were using autotools though :)
<Elleo> heh
<utack> well graphics i counted as soc part. accelerometer should be easy to deal with (it is really jsut a view i²c etc values dropping out?). phone chip: well crap
<utack> so yeah. no real choice without a lot of power behind it
<cyphermox> ogra_: open drivers?
<ogra_> cyphermox, well, just guessing :)
<cyphermox> ogra_: keep dreaming ;)
<utack> i don't know where freedreno is going. i admire their work, but does it help anyone with the rest of the whole phone still not working in newer linux kernels?
<ogra_> not sure there are actual BT mobiole chips that have open ones ... i thought the n900 had one
<cyphermox> ogra_: if it does, it's probably the only one
<ogra_> i think n900 had open GPS and BT ... but i might be totally wrong :)
<ogra_> (its so long ago)
<ogra_> freedreno is awesome but that will still take a while and will likely never be on par with the closed drivers
<ogra_> like nouveau vs nvidia drivers ...
<ogra_> and on phones battery life is critical ... which means you need a driver that supports all hardware features to not fall back to SW rendering, to make sure there is the best power mgmt you can get etc
<utack> ogra_, the closed drivers made by qualcomm are ****, so it might be?
<ogra_> utack, well, all of ubuntu touch is open (apart from the blobs indee) feel free to grab it and try to make freedreno work ;)
<mbalmer> how many blobs are there?
<ogra_> graphics, sensors, gps, codecs ...
<ogra_> (i surely forgot some)
<ogra_> bt indeed :)
<mbalmer> so quite some... that sucks.
<ogra_> thats how mobile is :/ ... not much you can do
<ogra_> its not like firefoxOS or jolla do it any different
<mbalmer> so "they" say opensource, where in reality they are totally proprietary
<ogra_> not totally, but on the driver level, yes
<mbalmer> so not opensource at all, in reality, lets face that.
<ogra_> well, if it wouldnt be "at all" we wouldnt be able to build ubuntu with it
<ogra_> luckily the majority of android *is* open ... just a lot on the low level isnt
<Hashcode> I wonder what utack considers a "real" linux kernel..
<Hashcode> >.>
<Hashcode> <.<
<ajalkane> mbalmer: they say opensource, they mean they are where they can. I'm meaning Ubuntu specifically. There's very little if any proprietary stuff in Ubuntu touch AFAIK in the parts Ubuntu has a choice
<ajalkane> I haven't looked at Firefox OS, but I have the understanding it's same as Ubuntu - open source where it can be. Jolla seems to keep their "upper levels" closed source mostly, while the middleware and core are open source
<Guest94358> hi there
<ajalkane> how do you do Guest94358
<ogra_> as i undrestood it (might be totally wrong) firefoxOS is underneath actually android and just uses gecko instead of dalvik
<Guest94358> I'd like to know if is possible to exchange every app installed in my cellular with apps open source
<ogra_> Guest94358, if you find someone writing a replacement for "every app on your cellular" it surely is
<dobey> Guest94358: we can't answer that. you will have to search for similar open source apps and decide if they fit your needs or not
<ajalkane> ogra_: nevertheless, isn't android in the lower levels anyway open source except the driver bits no OS manufactor has control over
<dobey> or just write them, indeed
<ogra_> ajalkane, right ... else we wouldnt be able to modify it for our needs
<ogra_> we rip out a lot even from the HAL layer ... to only use the bare minimum we need
<ajalkane> So in the discussion about which one is more open source, in my limited understanding Firefox OS and Ubuntu are equal.
<dobey> webos
<mbalmer> you can not be "more" open source.  either your are open source or you are not.
<dobey> ajalkane: anything running on top of android kernel is going to be relatively the same level of open source
<ajalkane> mbalmer: that's nice in black and white world, but there's only black and gray in mobile
<ajalkane> dobey: I disagree
<dobey> black and slightly less black
<mbalmer> fifty shades of grey...
<ajalkane> Yeah
<dobey> ajalkane: in terms of the low level bits, it's true. none of them can make android be "more" open than it is
<dobey> ajalkane: they can choose to make their UI bits open or not, sure
<ogra_> mbalmer, wrong ... you can not *be* opensource at all :) but you can open your code ... which is what we do and which is what google does too (at least for AOSP) ... but vendors dont ...
<ogra_> and a phone os be it ubuntu ot firefox or jolla is a sum of these
<dobey> ogra_: well, all the data is there for humans to *be* open source, though we don't understand all of it 100% yet ;)
<ogra_> s/ot/or/
<ogra_> haha
<ajalkane> dobey: yeah, whatever you do yourself can be controlled. But I in anycase can appreciate even partial open sourcing. I ofcourse give more respect to full open sourcing for everything that the company can open source.
<ogra_> well
<ogra_> vendors arent and wont opensroucne their driver code
<dobey> you mean chip vendors? or phone vendors?
<ogra_> you can indeed build a *fully open* phone OS
<ogra_> dobey, chip manufacturers
<ajalkane> ogra_: they won't until there's enough consumer pressure for it. Practically it means open source OSs winning the market share, and the little margins of open source caring people swaying the remaining low level bits open sourced makes competitive difference. Sad but true
<ogra_> but such an "open" os would have to use plain frambuffer, would not be able to make calls, play videos, or music ... and would most likely have a battery life of 3h on a nexus device
<ogra_> not sure anyone would want such a phone :)
<dobey> ogra_: well, there's probably some chips for various things that do have enough info for writing open source drivers, but they aren't used in majority of phones we care to support, and aren't part of the "next level" of technology that we want to ship on from the start.
<dobey> but yeah
<dobey> the baseband will be huge blocking point for a fully open phone, for a while stillf
<ogra_> dobey, even if you have some of that data your driver would be nouveau not the nvidia blob ... and if you are a hardcore gamer i would doubt you would pick nouveau
<dobey> true, but even with the level of support in steam, "hardcore PC gamer" is still running windows
<ogra_> especially on the phone where your open driver most likely will only cover a handfull of the power mgmt features your chip has ... so you end up with bad battery life again
<ogra_> if you want a *competing* but still open phone OS you *have* to make compromises
<dobey> of course
<dobey> life is compromises
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> well, for some in here it seems its not :)
<dobey> if they are on the internet, they made a compromise :)
<dobey> whether they admit it or not
<ogra_> and i assume if canonical would be at google size you actually would have some completely open HW
<ogra_> but after all we're a small company with only 500 employees around the world
<dobey> the massive chain of routers, gateways, swtiches, etc… to connect to this server, are not all running fully open software on fully open hardware :)
<ogra_> yeah, that too
<dobey> and probably neither is the computer they're typing on
<dobey> yeah, when canonical has google's market value, we'll all be happy ;)
<dobey> in the meantime though
<dobey> where are the docs for how to make a webapp click for the phone?
<dobey> and can i change the User-Agent for a webapp?
 * ogra_ will be happy if canonical has 2% of googles market value 
<dobey> that too
<bact> do you really think they would manufacturer their own open hardware?
<ogra_> who ?
<ogra_> we ?
<bact> canonical
<ogra_> heh, no ... but with a marketshare like google you can dictate that the drivers have to be open
<ogra_> if you want to
<bact> would that even be legal though?
<ogra_> there are no plans that canonical wwill turn into a HW company ... but if you are big enough you can apply pressure to your manufacturers
<bact> I thought there had to be some sort of obfuscation to the underlying interfaces to avoid people bypassing those legally required interfaces for the fbi to track/listen to you etc
<ogra_> "we will only use your hardware (and sell 1 billion of units) if you deliver it with open drivers"
<bact> you're going to sell your product to 1/7th of the worlds population ogra_?
<ogra_> if canonical would have the size and market share google has ?
<ogra_> sure
<dobey> bact: sure it's legal.
<ogra_> if you are that big you can definitely set such requirements
<ogra_> annd if a vendor has the choice to sell 1 bn. vs not selling at all they will follow
<dobey> warrantless wiretaps are illegal though
<ogra_> point is though ... we arent that big :)
<ajalkane> It's all about how big you are. The chipset vendors have no interest in open sourcing unless they see some benefit from it
<dobey> sadly we aren't
<ogra_> well ... luckily we arent ... as well :)
<dobey> true ;)
<bact> ajalkane: broadcom couldn't even bring themselves to fully open-source the old soc the raspberry pi sues
<bact> *uses
<ogra_> because they dont own all of the HW
<ajalkane> bact: yeah. These folks won't open source without big pressure. And there's just marginal interest right now in open sourcing.
<dobey> and raspberry pi has no market value
<bact> is there even an open source bios yet for desktops?
<ogra_> yup
<ogra_> coreboot
<dobey> bact: like openbios?
<bact> dobey: it has plenty of market of value, they have sold millions
<ogra_> and openbios
<dobey> bact: it doesn't mean the company is worth $1500/share in public stock
<dobey> market value != how many things you've sold
<bact> :/
<dobey> otherwise, chinese would be the official language of the US already
<ogra_> bact, the RPi chip is a leftover stock from a settopbox vendor  ...
<dobey> exactly
<ogra_> (which is the reason why it can do exactly one thing well (video en/decoding) ... and is crap in all other disciplines )
<bact> ogra_: yep, I've always suspected it was something like that, seeing as eben upton (main rpi guy) works at broadcom and all..
<bact> 'boss I found a great way of offload all those old chips'
<bact> *to
<ogra_> they wont be able to sell their v2 (if that ever exists) to the same cheap price
<bact> you can't even stick ubuntu on it because its armv6
<ogra_> yep
 * ogra_ got death thread mails because of telling people that back a few years ago 
<bact> ouch
<ajalkane> First of all, RPi would have to put pressure for open source dirvers. If that would happen, they'd need to be a major player in the total of sold chips. I doubt RPi is even 1% of the chips sold for that particular manufacturer
<ogra_> (when i was still working in the ubuntu-arm team and they accused me to be the blocker ... they didnt understand that their HW wasnt capable)
<dobey> ajalkane: broadcom? certainly not
<dobey> ogra_: but, but, it's arm!
<dobey> anyway
<dobey> webapps? :)
<ogra_> heh
 * dobey wants to make a webapp, but must be able to change the User-Agent
<ogra_> wait a few days ... the webapp-container is just getting a cmdline option for that
<bact> yeah, the main debian project for the rpi has to recompile all the packages for hard float support
<ogra_> dobey, beyond that ... iirc daker had a blog post on how to do that
<ogra_> with a WebView
<ogra_> dobey, bug 1245465
<ubottu> bug 1245465 in webbrowser-app (Ubuntu) "should offer a commandline option to override the user agent in webapp mode" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1245465
<ubot5> bug 1245465 in webbrowser-app (Ubuntu) "should offer a commandline option to override the user agent in webapp mode" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1245465
<dobey> ah ok
<ogra_> bots galore :)
<bact> why two?
<ogra_> not sure, one was dead for a few days
<ogra_> and jussi added a new one today ... seems the old one came back too :)
<ogra_> can never have enough bugbots in a channel ;)
<ogra_> bact, bug 848154 btw
<ubottu> bug 848154 in Ubuntu "ARM version not supporting V6 RaspPi" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/848154
<ubot5> bug 848154 in Ubuntu "ARM version not supporting V6 RaspPi" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/848154
<bact> the beaglebone black is at a similar price point now
<bact> :o "VEHEMENTLY AND VIOLENTLY DISAGREE"
<ogra_> heh
<ogra_> the people on the bug were actually callm
<ogra_> we had way worse people show up in #ubuntu-arm ... and well on forums etc ... the worst ones sent personal and very very unfriendly mails though
<bact> I like how the rec9140 commented again 2 years later
<daker> dobey: http://daker.me/2013/10/package-your-webapp-for-ubuntu-touch.html
<ogra_> i love how he expects to be able to run KDE on a RPi in that commant actually :)
<ogra_> *comment
<bact> the pi can't even run lxde well
<ogra_> yep
<dobey> waaah, i can't run ubuntu on my arduino!
<ogra_> its quite sad that the company that was poineering such boards never got the traction the RPi got ...
<ogra_> Ti would have deserved that the beagleboard or beaglebone would have become that big ...
<dobey> daker: ah, thanks
<bact> ti are out of the game now
<ogra_> bt thats like VHS vs BtaMax i guess
<daker> dobey: it still uses qtwebkit, i'ill write another one for oxide
<ogra_> well, the beaglebone black still exists
<ogra_> and will go on so
<ogra_> daker, is that actually different on the QMl layer ?
<dobey> daker: i thought using UbuntuWebView was supposed to just be oxide now?
<ogra_> i thought it gets just chosen by what framework you define in the manifest
<daker> dobey: yes but i was looking at it rightnow
<ogra_> but the QML side stays the same
<dobey> well right
<daker> ogra_: using the UbuntuWebView it should stay the same
<ogra_> phesw
<ogra_> *phew even
<dobey> but for ubuntu-sdk-14.04-dev or whatever, it's oxide right?
<ogra_> -dev1 i think
<ogra_> but yeah
<dobey> cool. i might make an app tonight
<daker> ogra_: yes it will use oxide, you just need to use import Ubuntu.Components.Extras.Browser 0.2
<daker> not 0.1
<daker> https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/webbrowser-app/trunk/view/head:/src/Ubuntu/Components/Extras/Browser/qmldir
<pmcgowan> daker, can you not accomplish the same making a simple webapp? rather than qml with a webview?
<ogra_> aha
<ogra_> pmcgowan, not when you want to override the UA string
<pmcgowan> we are fixing that
<ogra_> yep
<ogra_> bug 1245465
<ubottu> bug 1245465 in webbrowser-app (Ubuntu) "should offer a commandline option to override the user agent in webapp mode" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1245465
<ubot5> bug 1245465 in webbrowser-app (Ubuntu) "should offer a commandline option to override the user agent in webapp mode" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1245465
<pmcgowan> yep filed me moi
<dobey> or if you want to provide other UI on top of it, than what the webapp container gives you
<pmcgowan> right
<dobey> or if you want it to work on the 14.04 image :)
<dobey> or will that fix get SRUed and a new image built?
 * ogra_ tickles pmcgowan and steals his credit 
<ogra_> Reported by Oliver Grawert on 2013-10-28
<ogra_> :P
<daker> pmcgowan: as ogra_ said
<pmcgowan> hah
<pmcgowan> not sure if we will SRU it, we could
 * daker waits for this bug to complete his 1st year :p
<ogra_> pmcgowan, for the desktop ?
<pmcgowan> ogra_, well we could do either or both
 * ogra_ doesnt really see benefit in SRUing to trusty on the phone 
<pmcgowan> yep
<ogra_> but then i dont see any benefit in the stable channel either ... until we actually have a stable product
<dobey> ogra_: well if it's a bug fix and we expect people to use the feature in making web apps, might be nice for it to work for people who are stuck on trusty
<ogra_> better get them on utopic with their phones
<dobey> or well, i don't want to make an app and have it not work on trusty, because we didn't SRU the fix, but the framework id is the same
<ogra_> once we have something we can call final i agree, we should have a stable image
<ogra_> and think about SRUs and backporting
<ogra_> but thats still a bit away ...
<pmcgowan> we also need to update the fw rev for utopic work
<ogra_> right
<dobey> because i don't want it to have a bunch of reviews of 1 star complaining about it just telling them to install the android app :P
<dobey> but either way, the WebView qml lets me have it work on both easily enough
<daker> ogra_: if i am not wrong, adding --ua should be only allowed for webapps not for the browser-app itself ?
<ogra_> yeah
<pmcgowan> daker, thats right, the browser has a configured set of UA overrides on a per site basis
<ogra_> they are different binaries
<daker> ah nvm it's already implemented by Alex
<ogra_> webapp-container vs webbrowser-app
<daker> yes
<ogra_> so they can take different options
<dobey> Cannot set WebContext.sessionCookieMode once the context is in use
<dobey> hmm, i think that's causing me problems
<daker> dobey: use oxide directly ;)
<dobey> daker: WebView can't have cookies?
<daker> well i think it should work
<daker> where do you see this ? Cannot set WebContext.sessionCookieMode once the context is in use
<daker> in the console ?
<daker> dobey: ^
<dobey> yes on the console
<dobey> when i do qmlscene foo.qml
<dobey> and the web page tells me it can't work and i should try to "disable private browsing"
<daker> hmm maybe it's related to this bug 1301650
<ubot5> bug 1301650 in Oxide "Setting WebContext.sessionCookieMode without specifying a path causes a crash" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1301650
<ubottu> bug 1301650 in Oxide "Setting WebContext.sessionCookieMode without specifying a path causes a crash" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1301650
<dobey> well, it's not crashing
<daker> dobey: do you open a URL ?
<daker> or a local file ?
<dobey> yes
<dobey> url
<daker> dobey: try this http://paste.ubuntu.com/7369203/
<dobey> daker: and with getUAString() inside the WebView still?
<ogra_> heh
 * ogra_ sees his bugmail and notes that asac did a nostalgic hack day 
<daker> dobey: no, here is a working example http://paste.ubuntu.com/7369248/
<dobey> ah
<daker> here you are using plain oxide
<dobey> hmm, the console message goes away with that, but the site still shows the same error :(
<daker> can you paste the link here ?
<dobey> https://read.amazon.com/
<daker> dobey: what useragent are you using ?
<dobey> "Mozilla/5.0 (X11; Ubuntu; Linux x86_64; rv:28.0) Gecko/20100101 Firefox/28.0"
<dobey> just to be sure, because the site does work in firefox here
<daker> yes getting the same message
<dobey> i wonder why
<dobey> fml
<dobey> even in a private mode firefox window, it just gives me the login page
<dobey> so i wonder what is making it not work :(
<daker> i am trying to debug this
<dobey> daker: thanks
<daker> dobey: ah i know what caused that :)
<dobey> oh, what?
<daker> you need to enable the localstorage
<dobey> ah
<dobey> can you do that with just WebView?
<dobey> or do you need full oxide?
<daker> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7369344/
<daker> their a MR request that hasn't been merged yet that enable localstorage by default
<dobey> ah
<daker> bug 1309673
<ubot5> bug 1309673 in webbrowser-app "m.soundcloud.com doesn't show tracks anymore" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1309673
<ubottu> bug 1309673 in webbrowser-app "m.soundcloud.com doesn't show tracks anymore" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1309673
<dobey> cool
<daker> :)
<dobey> now to make icons and learn how to make a click from command line
<dobey> thanks daker!
<dobey> now time to get off here and do some other stuff for a while :)
<daker> yw
#ubuntu-touch 2014-05-01
<dobey> init: Failed to spawn application-click (com.ubuntu.developer.dobey.kindle_kindle_1.0) main process: unable to switch security profile: No such file or directory
<dobey> what does that mean exactly?
<dobey> while file or director is not such?
<dobey> oh, it seems there isn't a file in /var/lib/apparmor/profiles/ for my click :(
<dobey> bah, even after i made one by hand, it still complains
<jjohansen> dobey: maybe its complaining about the cache location?
<dobey> how would i know?
<jjohansen> dobey: give me a minute to find where that is again
<jjohansen> dobey: /var/cache/apparmor/
<dobey> yeah i copied it there and it didn't help
<dobey> and that doesn't answer why click didn't create the necessary profiles when i installed the package
<jjohansen> dobey: that needs to be the compiled version of policy there
<dobey> oh
<dobey> well, it's still giving the "no such file or directory" error
<dobey> so i guess it's looking for a different file
<jjohansen> dobey: hrmm, I'm not sure why click isn't creating the profile, but we can try to work through it
<jjohansen> dobey: what does aa-status report
<dobey> a bunch of profiles being loaded, none of which are mine
<jjohansen> okay but what are the profiles? are you seeing other click profiles loaded?
<dobey> yes
<jjohansen> okay,
<dobey> amazon, twitter, etc etc
<dobey> basically every other app that's on my phone
<jjohansen> what dirs exist in /var/lib/apparmor/
<dobey> clicks and profiles as expected i presume
<jjohansen> yep, and there should be related files in each,
<jjohansen> eg. clicks/com.ubuntu.clock_clock_1.0.373.json and profiles/click_com.ubuntu.clock_clock_1.0.373
<dobey> yes, and there are (now anyway, i created the profile file manually
<jjohansen> dobey: what do you mean manually? Did you create a security manifest json file and then generate a profile from that?
<dobey> no, i copied a profile for another webapp, and modified the data in the profile to reference my app id and such instead
<jjohansen> ah, okay. So how click works is you create a security manifest file and the profile is autogenerated from that
<dobey> yes, i did that in the package
<dobey> but the profile wasn't generated for some reason (i have no idea why)
<jjohansen> hrmmm, so you copied the json file into your package but the profile isn't being generated correctly?
<dobey> anyway, now i've gone and removed the package, and reinstalled it, and click generated a profile, but it still fails to start
<jjohansen> well and tweaked the file you copied
<jjohansen> alright
<jjohansen> well at least we have a profile
<jjohansen> dobey: have you tried launching your app since the reinstall?
<dobey> yes, it still fails
<jjohansen> the profile may not be loaded until the app is started
<dobey> but now for an apparently different reason
<jjohansen> okay, after launching the app, is there a denial in the tail of dmesg?
<dobey> yes
<jjohansen> what is the denial?
<dobey> for /usr/bin/qtchooser
<jjohansen> dobey: can you pastebin me your app profile?
<jjohansen> and the full denial message in dmesg
<dobey> [ 2976.052836] type=1400 audit(1398912874.931:160): apparmor="DENIED" operation="exec" parent=1786 profile="com.ubuntu.developer.dobey.kindle_kindle_1.0" name="/usr/bin/qtchooser" pid=4434 comm="exec-line-exec" requested_mask="x" denied_mask="x" fsuid=32011 ouid=0
<jjohansen> dobey: so that tells me that your apps profile is loaded and denying access to qtchooser
<dobey> which makes absolutely no sense
<jjohansen> dobey: well that is stepping outside the basic sdk, so its not that surprising
<dobey> because it's using qml, and all the other qml apps work fine, with similar apparmor json, and manifest
<dobey> jjohansen: no it isn't
<jjohansen> oh hrmm entirely qml and doing that, that is weird
<dobey> jjohansen: i am not using qtchooser
<dobey> qmlscene is
<dobey> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 9 Jan 29  1970 /usr/bin/qmlscene -> qtchooser
<dobey> so "qmlscene foo.qml" will always run qtchooser
<dobey> so having qtchooser denied, makes absolutely no sense to me
<jjohansen> dobey: can you pastebin your generated profile? qtchooser is actually being allowed in some of the click profiles I have looked at
<jjohansen>   # Launching under upstart requires this
<jjohansen>   /usr/bin/qtchooser rmix,
<jjohansen>   /usr/bin/cordova-ubuntu* rmix,
<jjohansen>   /usr/bin/ubuntu-html5-app-launcher rmix,
<dobey> yeah, that is not in here
<dobey> so why
<dobey> but /usr/share/qtchooser *is* there
<dobey> actually, for some reason, only /usr/bin/webapp-container is in this profile
<dobey> ah ok, finally got it to work
<jjohansen> dobey: did you copy a webapps manifest file?
<dobey> had a webapp template specified in the json
<jjohansen> yeah
<dobey> hrmm, hitting some apparent redrawing issues in oxide though, when i scroll
<jjohansen> oxide still has a few bugs to shake out
<dobey> i wonder if i can specify some max-width in css for it somehow
<jjohansen> but its worth poking at open bugs or pinging chrisccoulson
<JoshStrobl> Just flashed trusty-proposed on to my Nexus 5. My god, I'm loving Ubuntu Touch.
<wolflarson> w00t JoshStrobl good for you
<wolflarson> i got it installed just a few days ago as well
<wolflarson> its good stuff.
<JoshStrobl> Yea. Bit finicky on my Nexus 5 (occassional lag and random app crashes..sometimes the app doesn't even load). But otherwise solid.
<JoshStrobl> Tried getting Messaging (SMS / texting) to work but it hasn't. Fine though since my wife usually calls me anyways.
<wolflarson> yea i tested calling but have not really tested to much yet. i could not get hidden wifi networks to work
<JoshStrobl> I'll go ahead and test hidden wifi networks now.
<wolflarson> cant find a way for me to sync all my google contacts yet
<wolflarson> that would be a big bonus ... perhaps i should set up owncloud just to sync my contacts :)
<wolflarson> i bet there is a way
<JoshStrobl> my did it automatically when I added it into the Online Accounts
<wolflarson> im dual booting so im just messing with it a few hours a day
<JoshStrobl> And the call quality, according to my wife, was the same as it was when I was using Android...so w00t.
<JoshStrobl> I'm dogfooding it 100%.
<JoshStrobl> We'll see how long I last with that :D
<wolflarson> brave guy ... i cant do taht yet
<wolflarson> what version are you running?
<JoshStrobl> r303
<wolflarson> hmmm
<wolflarson> 305 here ?
<wolflarson>  i think
<JoshStrobl> latest promoted image is r303... I didn't want to run totally bleeding edge
<JoshStrobl> apparently contact sync is WIP and available via CLI...but it worked for me...
<JoshStrobl> although...now that I think about it
<JoshStrobl> could've been stored on my SIM, though I specified for it not too (it as in android)
<wolflarson> right
<JoshStrobl> didn't even think about that until now
<JoshStrobl> hmm, wish I knew what ubuntu-touch-preview project to file this bug under. The welcome screen says "1 calls made today" when it should be "1 call made today"
<JoshStrobl> as well as "1 photos", "1 songs"
<JoshStrobl> But yea, this is a better experience than when I was running old Android 2.2.3 a long while back
<JoshStrobl> think I'll ask in #ubuntu-phone
<cwayne1> JoshStrobl: contacts sync works now from the system settings app
<JoshStrobl> cwayne1: yea, thought so. I was pretty damn sure my contacts weren't being saved to my SIM
<a_muva_> just want to report that browser is not working. Tried bookmarks as well entering URL manually. nothing works. I'm on 20140429 version.
<buskila> hello, a newbie here... is it possible to use pulseaudio on ubuntu touch to record/playback voice in a phone conversation
<piggz> hi .. i just compiled ubuntu phone for a new device ... the build suceeded and i got a zip file, however it is only 27mb .. what am i missing??
<mpt> Laney, who is this m_pt scoundrel and why are they writing overcomplicated specs?
<Laney> what a little scallywag
<mpt> Rascal
<davmor2> Morning all
<Laney> bzoltan1: alex_abreu: is https://code.launchpad.net/~dbarth/ubuntu-seeds/ubuntu-touch.remove-cordova-2.8/+merge/215098 still wanted?
<mhr3> fginther, is there going to be a mess trusty->utopic transition on the ci jobs? asking to change them one by one isn't overly effective
<mhr3> s/mess/mass/
<piggz> ok, ive now built a .zip file for my device, however the boot.img is too big.  i think the boot parttion is 4mb, but the generated file is 5.3.  Any way to trim it down?
<nik90> charles: Is this required MP https://code.launchpad.net/~charlesk/platform-api/alarm-api/+merge/207107 to enable alarms ringing while the phone is suspended?
<fginther> mhr3, yes, there will be a mass transition, it's almost ready, just have a few test jobs that still need to get working with utopic
<fginther> mhr3, but I should be able to switch the builds to utoptic today or tomorrow
<mhr3> jhodapp, something broke on my phone with media-hub, was watching a video, and after a few minutes it regularly started to freeze for about a second (audio was still playing), and ultimately it stopped playing altogether
<jhodapp> mhr3, yes known bug
<jhodapp> thanks for confirming it :)
<mhr3> jhodapp, alright, also i can't even play music now
<jhodapp> oh really, that shouldn't be
<jhodapp> mhr3, how many different music files have you tried?
<jhodapp> mhr3, and are they mp3s?
<mhr3> jhodapp, just the one that was paused in music app
<jhodapp> what do you mean?
<mhr3> jhodapp, i had music in music-app playing, switched to a video, after a few minutes ^^ that that thing happened, closed video-player, switched back to music-app, couldn't unpause
<mhr3> now i closed music-app, restarted, still doesn't play
<jhodapp> oh interesting
<jhodapp> mhr3, I don't think I tried switching back to music-app when the video froze
<jhodapp> mhr3, that means a main thread in media-hub-server is blocked
<jhodapp> mhr3, well the real bug is that the video froze
<jhodapp> mhr3, if I fix that, the other won't happen
<mhr3> jhodapp, right
<jhodapp> mhr3, how long did it take for video to freeze for you?
<mhr3> jhodapp, quite a while... ~15minutes
<jhodapp> yeah ok, it's fairly random
<jhodapp> what device are you on?
<mhr3> jhodapp, are things supposed to work after killing the media hub?
<mhr3> jhodapp, cause they don't :)
<jhodapp> it should
<mhr3> and mako
<jhodapp> mhr3, you did a restart media-hub?
<mhr3> i did kill -11 [pidof media-hub-server]
<mhr3> can get you the stacktrace if you want :)
<jhodapp> mhr3, try this: stop media-hub and make sure it truly isn't there
<jhodapp> mhr3, then start media-hub
<mhr3> already rebooted
<jhodapp> ok
<jhodapp> next time it does that try that
<pmcgowan> jhodapp, does media-hub normally respawn?
<mhr3> jhodapp, might be tiny bit useful http://paste.ubuntu.com/7372920/
<jhodapp> pmcgowan, yes
<mhr3> jhodapp, (didn't crash in the epoll, that was me sending the sig)
<jhodapp> mhr3, ok
<jhodapp> thanks
<tedg> mhr3, Terminal → Hud → Upload Crash Reports  :-)
<mhr3> tedg, that actually works?
<tedg> mhr3, No, it mocks you silently.
<tedg> mhr3, Yes :-)  The problem is the automatic uploading, not the mechanism in general.
<mhr3> tedg, coolio :)
<mhr3> tedg, well, works, but fails with "No space left on device" :)
<tedg> Heh, foiled again!
<tedg> You should upload a report on the no disk space error…
<tedg> mhr3, Also, now that we have that setup, if you have useful scopes commands to put as HUD entries there, that'd be cool.
<mhr3> tedg, just did :)
<cwayne1> t1mp: ping
<mhr3> tedg, any idea how long does it take for the report to appear on euc?
<tedg> mhr3, No, sorry ev_ probably does ^
<tedg> mhr3, Wait, are you in the office? Go bribe ev_ with coffee.
<ev_> he's in hampstead and on a standup call :D
<mhr3> tedg, and no, i'm not :)
<tedg> The solution here is clearly a catapult.
<alex_ub> Hi, Is there anybody continuing to work on porting Ubuntu Touch on Samsung Galaxy S I9000? I followed instructions from http://al.robotfuzz.com/~al/random/ubuntu-touch-galaxysmtd.txt. But, I am getting few errors in the build
<nik90> jhodapp: hi, With the new media-hub, can it play flash videos from a remote url? I remember asking you this long time ago. just checking if that functionality made it in.
<jhodapp> nik90, it can play videos with a remote URL, but it can't play flash videos yet
<jhodapp> nik90, still on my todo list
<nik90> jhodapp: ah okay
<mhr3> jhodapp, oh does this mean videos on web finally work properly?
<jhodapp> mhr3, depends :)
<mhr3> jhodapp, looks like they do
<mhr3> some of them anyway :)
<mhr3> that's awesome
<jhodapp> excellent
<jhodapp> :)
<kenvandine> i just switched to utopic on mako, none of my scopes show online content, is that expected?
<kenvandine> s/expected/known/
<kenvandine> i've confirmed network is working, the browser works
<kenvandine> but no available apps, music or videos
<kenvandine> humm... amazon and wikipedia scopes work
<kenvandine> popey, ^^ does the music, apps, and videos scopes work for you?
<popey> kenvandine: same
<popey> no online content
<popey> void {anonymous}::ReplyWrapper::downloadFinished(QNetworkReply*): Received network reply with error: Host search.apps.ubuntu.com not found
<kenvandine> ugh
<kenvandine> so maybe this isn't a utopic specific issue
<kenvandine> maybe an IS issue
<beuno> https://search.apps.ubuntu.com/api/v1/search?q=
<beuno> server is working fine
<kenvandine> ok
<kenvandine> rules that otu
<kenvandine> out
<kenvandine> the amazon and wikipedia scopes work fine though
<charles> nik90, no that's lp:~thomas-voss/platform-api/hw-alarms-api + lp:~charlesk/indicator-datetime/hw-alarms-api. I'm testing those two together yesterday & today
<nik90> charles: ah okay..I was already tracking thomas's branch for that. So we need both the above branches for that to work
<mterry> kgunn, can I get a tiny silo landing for lp:~mterry/ubuntu-touch-session/move-lightdm and lp:~timo-jyrinki/ubuntu-touch-session/packaging_robru?  These have been approved branches, just languishing without a silo
<charles> nik90, right. the other one you mentioned earlier is basically a "clean C" public API for interacting with the alarms, if/when that lands indicator-datetime will dogfood it but it's not as high a priority as getting the sleep wakeups landed
<kenvandine> popey, what log did you get that from?
<popey> kenvandine: /home/phablet/.cache/upstart/scope-registry.log
<popey> most recently written log file chosen at random
<popey> could have been a network glitch of course
<nik90> charles: understood. thnx
<dobey> is there an sdk ppa or something that has new stuff from utopic, for trusty?
<kenvandine> i have different errors
<kenvandine> void {anonymous}::ReplyWrapper::downloadFinished(QNetworkReply*): Received network reply with error: Socket operation timed out
<dobey> in particular, i need the new ubuntu-download-manager :-/
<nik90> dobey: as far as I know, https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/+archive/ppa is the SDK PPA
<kenvandine> dobey, that's what pushed me to utopic, i needed udd changes in utopic for content-hub
<kenvandine> udm rather
<nik90> kenvandine: is there plans to backport udm, new conten-hub releases to trusty?
<dobey> kenvandine: i'm trying to keep to trusty on my production PC hardware though :-/
<kgunn> mterry: ack
<kenvandine> nik90, i don't know
<dobey> i guess i'll just make a recipe to have it in my ppa
<kenvandine> popey, killing the click scope got that working
<JoshStrobl> hey wolflarson, did you notice at all if your charge level percentage never got above 50% on your Nexus 5?
<popey> kenvandine: "yay"
<kenvandine> maybe the scopes can't handle starting before the network?
<kenvandine> killing the others also fixed them
<JoshStrobl> popey: any idea why the app docs still consider 14.04 the "development" version and seem to point to old saucy stuff by default?
<kenvandine> but you need a search in each scope to trigger starting it again
<popey> JoshStrobl: where?
<kenvandine> actually, now i wonder if a search in each would have fixed it...
<JoshStrobl> sec
 * kenvandine reboots to test that theory
<JoshStrobl> figured, saw it earlier when doing development and now I can't find the page :D
<JoshStrobl> I still continue searching!
<popey> JoshStrobl: browser history?
<JoshStrobl> popey: it was like...8 hours ago, just go up
<JoshStrobl> but yea
<JoshStrobl> popey: http://developer.ubuntu.com/apps/html-5/api/
<popey> how did you get there?
<JoshStrobl> Apps -> HTML5 -> APIs
<popey> well, 14.10 isn't finished, so i guess that's why it's not listed
<popey> mhall119: ^
<popey> in fact it's barely started ☻
<JoshStrobl> well I noticed the docs are still a bit rough in some places, gonna file some bugs after I get back home (going out to the pub)
<mhall119> JoshStrobl: I just haven't taken the (Development) off the 14.04 docs yet
<JoshStrobl> mhall119: all
<JoshStrobl> *ahh
<JoshStrobl> gonna write up some notes when I get back about points in the docs I think (as a newish UT dev) need improvements. as for now, gonna be off!
<mzanetti> Saviq: hey, qq about unity-api
<mzanetti> Saviq: so, we keep on bumping the version for the plugin, but always leave the import to 0.1
<mzanetti> shouldn't that be related somehow?
<Saviq> mzanetti, once they're stable, probably
<mzanetti> Saviq: so you think binding them through cmake isn't a good idea?
<mzanetti> i.e. bumping impl-api to 3 would automatically generate the import 0.3 or even 3.0
<Saviq> mzanetti, tricky to work with
<mzanetti> I'm just curious. feels a bit wrong what we're doing right now. not saying I want to change all of them now
<Saviq> mzanetti, you'd have to work with cmake-generated files, the original ones won't load
<mzanetti> yeah... but its just setting a define for the Plugin::registerTypes and maybe a generated qmldir file
<Saviq> mzanetti, ah you mean from that side
<Saviq> mzanetti, I was thinking from the shell side that'd be tricky
<mzanetti> yeah... then, when you update unity to make use of the new version, you'd need to change the import statements
<mzanetti> sounds like gained value for not /that/ much efforts
<Saviq> not sure there's value gained right now
<t1mp> cwayne1: hello
<Saviq> it's not like we ever support more than one version at a time
<Saviq> we could very well do without those versioned imports these days
<mzanetti> yeah... we have that check through the package system...
<cwayne1> t1mp: heya, just wondering if the header api was finalized yet?
<doanac> mterry: sorry for lack of feedback on the unlock stuff. i'm going to try and spend time on it today
<t1mp> cwayne1: no, it is not finalized yet. Because the planning is very tight, we decided to first bring the new header features with the old API
<t1mp> cwayne1: so the new header now gets the actions from the tools that are already defined in the page and shows those actions in the header
<t1mp> cwayne1: the MR for that is almost done
<cwayne1> ah, wonderful, so we expect that to land soonish then?
<cwayne1> so from a UX perspective, it'll be the same as with the new api, just the actual code will be different, right?
<mterry> doanac, awesome
<cwayne1> mterry: btw saw the greeter ux fixes landed in -proposed, it's SO MUCH BETTER now
<mterry> cwayne1, sweet, glad you like it!  :)
<cwayne1> watching people try to unlock the phones at mwc was straight-up painful, this will be so much easier :)
<mterry> cwayne1, hm yeah, not a great first impression
<t1mp> cwayne1: yes, it should go to our staging very soon  (max a few days), and if there are no issues with landing it will land in our trunk and in the image shortly after that
<cwayne1> t1mp: that's fantastic news, thank you.  would you mind letting me know when it's about to land?
<t1mp> cwayne1: okay
<dobey> cwayne1: get a nexus 5, put one of the protective covers on it, and *then* try to do edge swipes with the bezel 1mm above the screen edge :)
<cwayne1> dobey: i got a nexus 5, but no protective cover. i live dangerously.
<dobey> cwayne1: yeah, i don't normally use them, but i suspect it will be a common thing for people to have on our phones
<cwayne1> most likely
<dobey> and left/right edge swipes are painful
<Hourd> the nexus 4 is much nicer for edge swipes than the 5
<dobey> Hourd: the 5 is fine, without a protective case on it
<dobey> and the 5 is massively nicer hardware
<dobey> it's just a bit too big
<Tassadar> I like the size of n5 actually, every time I hold something smaller in my hands I'm like "how could I live with this for so long" ^^
<dobey> Tassadar: probably resolution difference is causing that reaction
<Hourd> yeah I love my N5
<bact> my nexus 4 is too big for me
<bact> I always have to reshift its position in my hand when I want to reach the corners one handed
<dobey> yeah, the n4 is too big i think
<bact> the moto x is a good size I hear
<dobey> use a prē for 5 years, and larger phone sizes will make you realize how much you have to stretch your fingers, reposition the phone, or use two hands, to do things
<cwayne1> i loved the pre
<cwayne1> well the pre2
<dobey> yeah, my pre3 is awesome
<dobey> but there are no phones that size with the hardware i want, that can run ubuntu :(
<bact> dobey: what about that upcoming meizu device?
<dobey> bact: afaict, it is a ginormous device too
<bact> shame
<dobey> same with the bq
<dobey> also not as sexy as the n5
<bact> the moto g is a good size, shame its not a nexus
<bact> have you heard about the rumours of this new silver program google is doing to replace the nexus/gpe line?
<kenvandine> ginormous is all the rage these days
<kenvandine> i like the size of the n4
<kenvandine> i wish it was thinner
<kenvandine> but otherwise it's the perfect size for me
<dobey> bact: no, but the nexus name is pretty worn out now
<bact> the n4 is very nice, but mine is always in a case.. so the nice curved edges are kinda lost on it
<kenvandine> it's way to fragile to not have a case :/
<dobey> kenvandine: i want the nexus 5 hardware, in the ubuntu edge size/case
<Tassadar> how big was edge supposed to be?
<bact> yeah, I'm super lucky the back on mine hasn't smashed on mine yet.. it seems attracted to the edge of tables.
<dobey> kenvandine: haha, yeah. i was looking for an n4 on ebay and they are all "cracked screen/cracked back"
<bact> it just slips right off
<dobey> Tassadar: 4.5"
<dobey> Tassadar: so slightly smaller than the n4
<kenvandine> that's probably a good size
<kenvandine> the pre3 was tiny wasn't it?
<dobey> well the pre3 has the "gesture area" and a slide-out keyboard
<kenvandine> dobey, you always like small things... still have that tiny laptop?
<dobey> it's not a "the screen is the phone" design
<dobey> i do, but that laptop is a gma500 (poulsbo), and an atom, so basically unusable with current ubuntu
<bact> is that a netbook?
<kenvandine> not that it was ever usable running at 1600x1200 on a 4" screen :)
<bact> remember when netbooks were all the rage for a year?
<kenvandine> this was much smaller than a netbook
<bact> it seems everyone bought one.. then the fad just died
<dobey> bact: it's an ultra portable, not a netbook
<Tassadar> stgraber: hi, just noticed that "ubuntu-touch/stable" is currently alias for "ubuntu-touch/stable"
<dobey> it's 260 dpi
<stgraber> Tassadar: yep
<stgraber> that's been done on purpose (as weird as this may look) :)
<Tassadar> why? Oo
<Efrem95> salve a tutti :)
<dobey> kenvandine: so the full size of the pre3 with case and all, if it were rectangular is about 4" or just over it. so the edge is only slightly larger than the pre3
<stgraber> it's so people "upgrading" from the old stable channel (alias to saucy) to the new stable channel (an actual non-alias channel) would get the new build even though the build ID was lower than their current one
<Tassadar> oh, right, s-i-cli does full upgrade when the alias changes
<stgraber> I'll drop that hack in a few months once we can reasonably assume everyone upgraded
<Efrem95> vorrei istallare ubuntu touch sul mio samsung tab 2 10.1, ma non so proprio come fare
<stgraber> right, it does it when the alias change, not when the alias is removed, unfortunately :)
<dobey> err, no, case and all is just slightly smaller than the screen area of the n5
<bact> what is utopic?
<dobey> so if the edge is basically all screen, it's only very slightly larger than the pre3
<dobey> anyway, need to get lunch
<bact> oh.. the next ubuntu name.. doh
<EC1> i have android phone with 512 ram ,quad core processor and 5 inch screen and all features.but i dont know from where to downlod and install ubuntu on my phone for testing purpose.
<bact> EC1: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<surgemcgee> I am starting to remake Stock-ticker app and have been out of the looop for a while. What does this mean? --> "Theme not found: " "Ubuntu.Components.Themes.Ambiance"
<surgemcgee> It brings stuff like this --> QML ActionItem: Warning: Style ToolbarButtonStyle.qml not found in theme Ubuntu.Components.Themes.Ambiance in 14.04
<dobey> surgemcgee: do you not have all the bits installed?
<popey> surgemcgee: what version of ubuntu you using?
<kenvandine> Elleo, i've added i18n support to my content-hub branch
<kenvandine> Elleo, but not really tested yet
<lazowik> hi
<lazowik> is it normal that I can't see any devel channels in ubuntu dual boot app?
<lazowik> and the newest image to download is #188 (from trusty)
<lazowik> especially in light of "All channels supported by the phablet-flash tool are also supported by the Ubuntu Installer on Android"
<lazowik> (that seems outdated actually, as it refers to phablet-flash)
<lazowik> (I'm on maguro)
<Tassadar> maguro is no longer supported
<lazowik> ah
<lazowik> ok
<lazowik> (as if it ever was)
<lazowik> (officially)
<lazowik> or do you mean at all?
<Tassadar> the images for it are no longer built
<Tassadar> same for grouper
<lazowik> hmm, then I clearly have missed something :p
<lazowik> thanks
<ripjaws> hello
<ripjaws> Guys I need some help
<ripjaws> :(
<bact> ripjaws: people would rather you just ask the question, rather than preface it with pleasantries, it locks them into the conversation before they even know they can answer it
<ripjaws> bact, hehe
<ripjaws> I am trying to port UT Trusty to my Xperia M
<ripjaws> I am really new to this
<ripjaws> and Wanted to ask if 4.4 Device tree would work
<ripjaws> On CyanogenMod UT Base
<kgunn> mterry:  ci-train worksheet decided to ignore my entry (re pkg update & lightdm change)
<mterry> kgunn, robru mentioned there were some spreadsheet problems
<kgunn> seems ok now, i reloaded and my changes are there now...for sure
<robru> yep, it's pretty messed up. i don't see that line at all
<robru> oh, there it is after a refresh
<robru> bah, guys, ubuntu-touch-session is already in silo 2
<daker> anyone having black pictures using N4 ?
<daker> using the camera-app
<kenvandine> daker, not me
<kenvandine> daker, i'm on image 7 from utopic
<daker> i am still one image 302 trusty
<daker> on*
<daker> the "stable" version
<kenvandine> ok, i know it was also working on 303 from trusty last night
<daker> the last image is 302
<daker> sorry 303
<daker> just checked it says 303
<daker> kenvandine: you can see it here https://i.imgur.com/7d6DewQ.png, had to make a small capture(personal photos)
<bact> daker: thought you were just going to show him a black image for a second there
<daker> bact: hhh
<wolflarson> JoshStrobl: my charge level seems to go above 50 if its not below 50 when i boot into it ... give me a few hours to test if it charges above it when its low
<daker> bact: i did lost some precious photos :(
<daker> if i upgrade from trusty to utopic, i'll lost my data ?
<nhaines> daker: nope.
<daker> nope what ?
<nhaines> Nope, you won't loose your data.
<daker> nhaines: sure ? :D
<nhaines> daker: that's what they said on the mailing list when they announced it.  :D
<nhaines> As long as you're using an official port you should be fine.
<daker> does the camera work yet ?
<daker> i mean the video button
<nhaines> No idea.  I'm on trusty with a Nexus 5.
<daker> ok
<daker> thanks
<nhaines> No problem. :)
<dobey> i don't take a lot of pics with my phone, but i haven't had any issues with the camera on my nexus 5
<nhaines> Ironically, video doesn't work for me on my N5 and I'm rather angry about that.  :P
<nhaines> I'm going to have to do a backup and reflash everything.  Although I heard downgrading Android and then reflashing back to 4.4.2 fixes it.  So if we don't get 4.4.3 soon....
<daker> nhaines: the button has been disabled before the 1.0
<nhaines> I rarely take video with my phone, so I think the last time I tried in Ubuntu it was on saucy with my Galaxy Nexus.
<daker> bug 1227293
<ubottu> bug 1227293 in camera-app (Ubuntu) "Recording video in camera-app hangs the application on N4" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1227293
<ubot5> bug 1227293 in camera-app (Ubuntu) "Recording video in camera-app hangs the application on N4" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1227293
<nhaines> Hrm.
<Electricus> hi
<Electricus> i
<daker> o/
<Electricus> guys OT let me ask something
<Electricus> this thing is confusing me whats the difference between a ARM7 and a ARMv7??. anyone
<daker> Electricus: http://infocenter.arm.com/help/index.jsp?topic=/com.arm.doc.faqs/ka13706.html
<Electricus> tnx for answering man daker!!. thumbs up
<Jhoc> hello everyone.. good day
<kostkon> Jhoc, hi
<Jhoc> I am new here.. ubuntu 14.04 .. Just installed it
<Jhoc> I happen to see a link to get here.. so, I am here
<Jhoc> how to join channel for the main ubuntu 14.04 kostkon
<kostkon> jhattara, /j #ubuntu
<kostkon> oops
<kostkon> Jhoc, ^^
<Jhoc> thanks kostkon  .. I clicked that #ubuntu, and I am there.. : ) Thanks
<kostkon> Jhoc, np
#ubuntu-touch 2014-05-02
<JoshStrobl> daker: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-html5-theme/+bug/1315228
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1315228 in Ubuntu HTML5 UI SDK "UbuntuUI Toolbar API - Random Div In Example" [Undecided,New]
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1315228 in Ubuntu HTML5 UI SDK "UbuntuUI Toolbar API - Random Div In Example" [Undecided,New]
<JoshStrobl> Off to make some breakfast. Wrote a blog (in case anyone is interested) in my experience so far when reading the documentation: http://joshstrobl.blogspot.fi/2014/05/docs-not-created-equal-critique-on.html
<NeoKat> .
<NeoKat> .\\.
<NeoKat> [08:31] <NeoKat> .\\.\\[08:32] <NeoKat> .\\.
<NeoKat> \n
<NeoKat> .
<NeoKat> ..
<NeoKat> ...
<NeoKat> ....
<NeoKat> --------
<NeoKat> ....
<NeoKat> ...
<NeoKat> ..
<NeoKat> .
<NeoKat> .
<NeoKat>  
<NeoKat> .
<NeoKat> ..
<NeoKat> ...
<NeoKat> ....
<NeoKat> -----
<NeoKat> ....
<NeoKat> ...
<NeoKat> ..
<NeoKat> .
<NeoKat> meow 0_0
<NeoKat> блаблабла
<NeoKat> блаблабла
<NeoKat> бла-бла-бла
<NeoKat> рве
<NeoKat> еп
<NeoKat> евпвпеа
<NeoKat> пве
<NeoKat> пвк
<NeoKat> впкпкв
<NeoKat> вк
<NeoKat> вкп
<NeoKat> fd
<NeoKat> srgf
<NeoKat> dr
<NeoKat> tgrdt
<NeoKat> gdgr
<NeoKat> gd
<NeoKat> grd
<NeoKat> rdg
<NeoKat> grr
<NeoKat> f
<NeoKat> f
<NeoKat> f
<NeoKat> f
<NeoKat> f
<NeoKat> ff
<NeoKat> ff
<NeoKat> fff
<NeoKat> f
<NeoKat> f
<NeoKat> f
<NeoKat> f
<NeoKat> f
<NeoKat> f
<NeoKat> ☻
<NeoKat> {
<NeoKat> ☻
<NeoKat> С
<NeoKat> ╣
<NeoKat> [08:31] <NeoKat> . [08:32] == Aki-Thinkpad [~Aki-Think@99.199.66.28] has quit [Ping timeout: 250 seconds] [08:32] <NeoKat> .\\. [08:33] <NeoKat> [08:31] <NeoKat> .\\.\\[08:32] <NeoKat> .\\. [08:33] <NeoKat> \n [08:34] == zoktar [~zoktar@unaffiliated/zoktar] [08:34] ==  realname : Claes Comly [08:34] ==  channels : #ubuntu-touch [08:34] ==  server   : leguin.freenode.net [Umeå, SE, EU] [08:34] ==  away     : Auto away at Thu Ma
<NeoKat> lalala
<NeoKat> 0_0 meow
<NeoKat> s
<NeoKat> s
<NeoKat> ss
<NeoKat> s
<NeoKat> s
<NeoKat> s
<NeoKat> ss
<NeoKat> s
<NeoKat> s
<NeoKat> ssssssssssssss... BOOM!!!
<mlf_> someone knows if is possible to use bluetooth keyboard on ubuntu touch?
<NeoKat> мяу
<NeoKat> .
<NeoKat> ..
<NeoKat> ...
<NeoKat> ....
<NeoKat> -----
<NeoKat> ....
<NeoKat> ...
<NeoKat> ..
<NeoKat> .
<NeoKat>  
<NeoKat>  .
<NeoKat>  ..
<ahayzen> !ops
<ubot5> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - oubiwann, corp186, popey,  k1l,  Corey, wgrant, idleone, and ogra.
<ahayzen> well that sort of worked, probably shouldn't have escalated it to channel emergency straight away. sorry guys
<JoshStrobl> ahayzen: nah, good call on your part
<JoshStrobl> ahayzen: I would've done the same if I wasn't afk
<ahayzen> JoshStrobl, heh lol
<AmiR_> hi
<Guest72969> i have a samsung galaxy s3 mini and i want to install ubuntu on my phone
<Guest72969> please help me
<echoe> I always love people who say please he'll me and can't even wait  a single minute
<someones_dad> greetings all
<someones_dad> were a windows family ... kid wants to try ubu touch on his nexus 7 any dangers with doing so. ive rooted and flashed roms to my wifes samsung tablet before ive rooted my galaxy phone and my sons phones but never to ubuntu.. i remember about 10 years ago doing ubuntu to the 3d cube... but i dont use ubuntu any more can it be done from windows or do i have to make a ubuntu box for this to work out?
<someones_dad> emerald was awesome if you got it to play nicely...
<Beldar> someones_dad, there is a multirom app at google play that will load it and keep the android.
<Beldar> dualboot
<someones_dad> nice... i love dual boot..
<davmor2_> Morning all
<tiiongtsu> Hi
<tiiongtsu> E/UpstartPropertyWatcher( 1725): Failed to connect socket for '/dev/socket/upstart-text-bridge' on fd 7 (2 [No such file or directory])
<tiiongtsu> I/UpstartPropertyWatcher( 1727): Starting upstart property watcher
<tiiongtsu> how to solve this?
<tiiongtsu> E/UpstartPropertyWatcher( 1725): Failed to connect socket for '/dev/socket/upstart-text-bridge' on fd 7 (2 [No such file or directory])
<tiiongtsu> anyone faced this problem in porting ubuntutouch
<diwic> jodh, ^ maybe this is something for you
<jodh> tiiongtsu: sounds like the upstart-local-bridge is not running outside the lxc container?
<ogra_> well, it should start after this
<ogra_> tiiongtsu, what are you trying to do with the property watcher ?
<ogra_> jodh, the local bridge stuff is "start on starting lxc-android-config", the message is normal and should go away as aoon as the container has populared /dev/socket ...
<ogra_> (we could probably move it to "start on android" which is emitted only if the socket dir is ready)
<tiiongtsu> T^T
<pitertin> newUser
<pitertin> newuser
<WebVisitor-5> Is there a way, to scroll with one finger on touchscreen in ubuntu 14.04?
<ogra_> on the phone ? sure ... thats the default
<WebVisitor-5> When I use Ubuntu on my X240 Touchscreen
<ogra_> well, this is the channel for ubuntu touch ... the phone OS
<WebVisitor-5> it only marks the text in the webbrowser, instead of scrolling
<ogra_> try #ubuntu-x
<pmcgowan> WebVisitor-5, are you using chromium? that has better touch support in Trusty
<WebVisitor-5> oh thx, I came from Project Multitouch, thought this was for desktop
<ogra_> but to my knowledge you need browser plugins for touchscreen support
<pmcgowan> ogra_, chromium latest has stuff built in
<ogra_> ah, thats new to me
 * ogra_ hanst used touchscreen laptops in a while ... :)
<WebVisitor-5> Thx, chromium has touch support :)
<mhall119> no zoltan today?
<pmcgowan> mhall119, he's probably on the train right now
<robotfuel> bfiller: I have this mp for the gallery app, who do I ping to get it merged? https://code.launchpad.net/~chris.gagnon/gallery-app/autopilot-fix-flakyness-and-make-work-on-desktop/+merge/217766
<bfiller> robotfuel: I can do it
<robotfuel> bfiller: do you know if there is a wiki or document somewhere that specifies how the state of an app is suppose to be restored? the gallery app has some disabled tests that I tried to fix but does not restore the state if sigterm is sent after being placed in the background.
<robotfuel> bfiller: I assume this might be a regression, because the disabled tests in the gallery app used to do this.
<ogra_> robotfuel, ricmm_ or tedg should know i think
<ogra_> or perhaps Saviq
<bfiller> robotfuel: no wiki, but for gallery I believe just rm -rf  .loca/share/gallery-app
<bfiller> will blow away the database
<tedg> I think that the SDK is supposed to check for restore on startup.
<robotfuel> It's not a database issue but a state issue on which page the app opens again after it's been closed.
<tedg> That might require handling the "out of focus" signal coming from Mir though.
<tedg> I bet a bzoltan or mzanetti would know?
<robotfuel> I was using unity8 introspection to make sure it was out of focus in the unity8 shell.
<tedg> Yeah, the signal comes down the Mir socket.
<tedg> Unity Mir should tell it that it should save state before pausing it.
<ogra_> well, there is an SDK part actually ..
<ogra_> since the app needs to transparently know how to save its state
<ogra_> but that doesnt exist yet
<ogra_> so if it recieverd SIGTERM by being put in bg and hitting the OOM limit it will simply start anew
<pmcgowan> the sdk support is there to know when the app is not active, and the statesaver will save and restore as appropriate, but apps need to use it
<ogra_> well, that cant be a job of the app developer
<ogra_> needs to work transparent
<pmcgowan> the dev needs to pick what to save
 * ogra_ thinks thats flawed 
<pmcgowan> how would the system know what is appropriate for app state? for certain things it could, like current tab or whatever, but not everything
<didrocks> yeah, that's why there is the bundle in android
<didrocks> only the UI current state and entry are saved automatically, the rest is put in a bundle available when you restore the application
<robotfuel> pmcgowan: is there documentation for app developers to know how to use the statesaver? do you know if there are tests for it?
<didrocks> (and the bundle is serialized and deserialized by the app dev)
<ogra_> pmcgowan, dump the whole memory of the app to disk ... kill it ... when restarting restore the whole mess from disk, start the app attached to the restored memory
<didrocks> ogra_: and meanwhile, the application was updated and you don't have the old code around…
<ogra_> didrocks, if the app was updated we know that
<ogra_> this is solely for apps being kiled when in bg
<robotfuel> I found the documents http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/devel/ubuntu-12.04/qml/ui-toolkit/qml-ubuntu-components0-statesaver.html#details
<ogra_> by the oom killer
<robotfuel> the gallery app is using statesaver, but is not restored when sigterm'ed in the background.
<tedg> ogra_, The problem is also live connections, like sockets.
<ogra_> ah, yeah
<ogra_> but sockets shouldnt be used directly by apps anyway, should they ?
<ogra_> so the toolkit could hook into that and intercept
<tedg> ogra_, Why not?
<ogra_> confinement ?
<tedg> ogra_, Also most libs assume that things like the dbus unique name won't change.
<tedg> ogra_, Not if they have networking permissions, which I imagine most will have (ads)
 * tedg hates the apps with ads, but it's a reality
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> but right, i didnt think of sockets and dbus etc
<tedg> I wish we could tease out networking from ads. But that's a lot more work. So you could show ads but still not have networking.
<pmcgowan> ogra_, you still make a good point
<ogra_> pmcgowan, well, there must be a way android and ios do it without putting the penalty on the appdev
<pmcgowan> robotfuel, there is http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/qml/sdk-14.04/Ubuntu.Components.StateSaver/
<pmcgowan> ogra_, I don't know
<ogra_> (on a sidenote i also think our memory mgmt is to strict ... it cant be that if i have only 5 webapps open the 6th one already gets killed on a 2G RAM device)
<mpt> Has anyone tried connecting to a WPA Enterprise Wi-Fi network in Touch?
<ogra_> mpt, i guess these people that occasionally come here asking why it doesnt work have :P
<mpt> ogra_, ok, I hadn’t pored through weeks of logs :P
<tedg> ogra_, I think that iOS and Android do put the work on the appdev, just most appdevs don't restore, they restart and deal with it. Most apps just check network for state anyway.
<ogra_> mpt, cyphermox should know details about WLAN issues
<tedg> mpt, IRC as the new big data platform, quick schedule a conference!
<mpt> Wat.
<popey> mpt: there's a few missing use cases for wifi, including those that require a username/password - not just a password.
<ogra_> iirc there is a bug somewhere ... even with workaround attempts
<mpt> popey, yes, it seems this is yet another casualty of our UI-module-based organization … But I’m designing bits of it at the moment
<cyphermox> yes?
<cyphermox> ahah, WPA enterprise on Touch!
<cyphermox> mpt, as I understand it, WPA Enteprise was omitted on purpose to make things simpler -- like VPNs. The only way you can currently do these types of connections is by pushing the configuration file on the device and connecting via the command line
<cyphermox> (it's also one piece that will very much need a way to edit connection details after the fact, or delete connections)
<mpt> cyphermox, WPA Enterprise was omitted to make VPNs simpler? Or VPNs were omitted to make things simpler?
<cyphermox> both were omitted to make things simpler to design/develop quickly.
<cyphermox> sorry, my english isn't perfect
<mpt> ah I see
<timppa> Hi there! Do you have any "roadmap" for Utopic? I mean which features will be available when 14.10 is released?
<bact> I too would be interested in that
<cwayne1> stgraber: hi, can we get devel-customized-demo aliased to utopic-customized-demo?
<cyphermox> timppa, bact, that depends a lot on the teams and "aspects" of the system, plans usually end up in https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/utopic, but I don't think that's quite complete yet
<timppa> cyphermox: thanks! I'll have a look on that
<cyphermox> it doesn't seem to have much touch stuff yet, or many approved blueprints at all
<juicyjones> /a/
<timppa> cyphermox: so it seems
<cyphermox> timppa: if you're interested in a particular feature I think it would probably be best if you just ask about it here, or in a channel where it makes sense (as in, -server for server things)
<timppa> I think ppl are waiting for the convergence stuff... :)
<timppa> at least I am
<stgraber> cwayne1: yeah, will do that in a tiny bit
<tedg> mpt, I'll follow up there by saying if WPA Enterprise or VPNs get on the list of must haves from the product guys, please tell us as soon as possible :-)
<timppa> What I would like to see on the next release, email client, VPN stuff and convergence :D
<ogra_> timppa, convergence is to be done by 16.04
<ogra_> so within the next two years it will start to show up
<timppa> ogra_: Oh :/
<timppa> That's really a huge amount of work so that's understandable
<ogra_> right
<ogra_> especially we need to have desktop support of unity8
<ogra_> which is still far out since all resources for that are bound to finishe the phone first
<timppa> ogra_: sure
<bact> ogra_: are you being serious?
<bact> the convergence thing was the only thing that attracted me towards ubuntu touch
<ogra_> bact, the guaranteed date for converged phones is 16.04 yes
<bact> ogra_: Is this far off date because the current hardware of phones cannot handle desktop ubuntu?
<bact> Because I've seen video footage of it working, just very slowly
<ogra_> might happen in 15.04 already ... or in 15.10 ... 16.04 is the one where it is guaranteed to be done though
<ogra_> current HW is performant enough i'd say
<ogra_> you need a bit more ram and a lot more diskspace though
<bact> but unity is pretty heavy
<ogra_> what ?
<ogra_> unity8 isnt heavy
<bact> compared to say.. gnome 2 or xfce
<ogra_> its probably using 1/10th of the resources of the desktop unity today
<ogra_> and once it has desktop support that will likely still only be 1/3
 * ogra_ bets it is even lighter than gnome2 or xfce (today that is ... without desktop mode) 
<ogra_> bact, dont compare what you see on the desktop today :) thats all to be going away
<bact> ogra_: going away?
<timppa> ogra_: I just updated to Utopic #8 and the click apps won't update/download. Should it be this way?
<ogra_> timppa, i think there is a bug open for that ... several people reported it ... usually a reboot helps
<ogra_> bact, yes
<timppa> ogra_: ok
<ogra_> bact, unity7 is a dead end
<ogra_> (which is what you see on trusty on the desktop today)
<bact> ogra_: so unity 8 is a completely different product?
<ogra_> yes
<ogra_> it will look the same ... but is completely differently implemented ... using a lot less resources etc
<bact> impressive
<ogra_> bact, Xorg and compiz will go away too ...
<ogra_> unity7 is a pile of compiz plugins today
<ogra_> the future is Mir and unity8
<ogra_> (i.e. what you see on the phone today)
<bact> no more compiz fusion wobbly windows?
<ogra_> nope
<bact> :(
<ogra_> well, people can surely set up their own compiz based desktops if they want to
<ogra_> but not in unity
<ogra_> there might be wobbly support in unity8 some day, who knows :)
<seb128> well, unity7 is opensource
<seb128> it's not going anywhere
<ogra_> patches accepted ;)
<seb128> users can keep running it or patching it
<ogra_> right
<ogra_> or patch wbbling into unity8
<ogra_> *wpbbling
<ogra_> bah
<ogra_> wobbly fingers :P
<seb128> yeah, let's see
<seb128> not sure the Mir guys want those sort of niceties in their codebase ;-)
<didrocks> *niceties*
<ogra_> heh
<awe_> slangasek, hey I've run into a problem building our phablet code ( specifically just the emulator ); the error is "can't find -lGL".  Looks like a new version of libgl1-mesa-glx landed April 14, and my guess is that broke things.
<awe_> is this something you could help with?
<awe_> or at least point me at someone else who could?
<awe_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7380118/
<ogra_> awe_, probably #ubuntu-x (mlankhorst in there perhaps)
<biraj> Hey
<biraj> can you anyone help to start me with toch localization
<biraj> ?
<biraj> I am bengali-india open source localizer
<biraj> I want to see touch in my language also
<biraj> help me to start
<biraj> i am interested in Ubuntu touch localization
<dbarth> biraj: hi, you should try to get in touch with dpm or dholbach early next week
<dbarth> or maybe kyleN can give you pointers to get started
<biraj> thanks
<biraj> kyleN, ping
<biraj> kyleN, can you help to get started ?
<kyleN> dbarth, biraj: dpm is the right person to get started with this. Please note there has been discussion of this on the ubuntu-phone@lists.launchpad.net list
<biraj> is there any mailing list ?
<biraj> I can join
<kyleN> biraj, ubuntu-phone@lists.launchpad.net
<biraj> thanks kyleN
<kyleN> biraj, check the bottom of this page for info on joining teams and the list: http://developer.ubuntu.com/start/ubuntu-for-devices/installing-ubuntu-for-devices/
<mhall119> bzoltan: ping
<mhall119> bzoltan: I still can't get Trojita to build in an armhf chroot, either in QtCreator of manually with click chroot.  I really need your help getting this figured out
<bzoltan> mhall119: I will check it out again
<mhall119> thanks, it may be some legacy configs on my end, but I don't know which to check
<ogra_> oh, trojita update ?
<mhall119> ogra_: I'm trying to :)
<ogra_> bzoltan, drop all other work !!
<ogra_> :)
<mhall119> lol
<mhall119> ogra_: I've tried that before, it doesn't work.  Evidently we're not in the right part of the org chart
<ogra_> damn :)
<bzoltan> ogra_:  I am desperate to get an imap client on my device :) So it is top priority on my weekend ... pmcgowan could have some world about my Mon-Fri priorities :D
<mhall119> if there's ever a job opening for "Tell Zoltan what to work on", I suspect there would be a large number of applicants
<popey> pffft
<ogra_> a queue !
<bzoltan> mhall119: as for volunteers to kick bzoltan's ass
<bzoltan> mhall119:  in real life... the top priority  I am working on is to release a new UITK and the QtC with fresh and fixed UI
<mpt> bact, Unity 8 is probably ~5% of the work involved in making a convergent OS. System Settings is maybe ~20%. Then there’s all kinds of random stuff to implement that we don’t even have a list of yet: what happens when you plug in a camera, what happens when you try to open a file of an unknown type, the error reporting UI, how the new toolkit works with a physical keyboard, accessibility, formatting a USB key, installing things that aren’t apps, and m
<mpt> aking LibreOffice work on Mir, to pick just a few random examples
<mpt> Oh, and WPA Enterprise of course :)
<ogra_> system based upgrades on desktop too :)
<ogra_> err
<ogra_> image based
<kenvandine> ogra_, that's a huge one
<ogra_> yep
<ogra_> ut the best one :)
<ogra_> *but
<mhall119> mpt: I'd think Unity is a bit more than 8%
<kenvandine> i'd agree, but it'll be controversial
<mhall119> 5% too
 * ogra_ really looks forward to have his desktop upgrading to a completely new system in 5min 
<ogra_> instead of having to wait 1h or more
<mhall119> you know Windows users still set aside a day for major upgrades :)
<mhall119> we've become so spoiled that even one hour is too long
<kenvandine> mhall119, we don't really have to strive to be better than windows upgrades :)
<mpt> mhall119, anything looks big if you’re standing too close.
<mpt> ;)
<ogra_> :)
<bfiller> can anyone create a second google account using build 7? mine just gets stuck on white screen
<mhall119> mpt: so it's not that Unity 8 is a small job, it's that there are so many others that are also big?
<bfiller> can't create any online account for that matter
<kenvandine> bfiller, do you have a real network connection?
<mpt> mhall119, exactly.
<kenvandine> i've been bitten by the need to toggle wifi to get online
<kenvandine> even though it appears to be online
<popey> yeah, it seems dns fails
<bfiller> kenvandine: seems I have that problem too
<kenvandine> popey, ChickenCutlass said it's a known problem
<kenvandine> it's not dns
<bfiller> kenvandine: toggling wifi worked, thanks
<popey> yeah, cypher mox knows of it and is apparently on it
<kenvandine> cool
<mhall119> kenvandine: popey: it is online, the problem is it sets two default routes, one for wifi and one for 3g
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> toggling it seems to fix it
<pmcgowan> bfiller, btw I cannot take photos either, whereas back in jan that worked
<pmcgowan> old phot was at a different resolution
<bfiller> pmcgowan: must be related
<pmcgowan> bfiller, something in the stack changed for the worse
<JoshStrobl_> Strange question, since I'm fairly new to using Ubuntu Touch (using UT on N5 hammerhead). When you do a full swipe up within an app, is the option it gives you the HUD? Figured it might be, since it's the same functionality as hitting ALT (at least for me) on the desktop.
<kenvandine> JoshStrobl_, yes
<JoshStrobl_> kenvandine: Cool. Just wanted to make sure I had that vernacular correct in the event I wanted to file a bug.
<kenvandine> has anyone done any cross builds for utopic armhf?  my sbuild keeps hanging when running cmake
<kenvandine> it's always in the cmake stage...
<kenvandine> Elleo, i might need to upload this stuff to a ppa to get armhf builds, this is soaking up way to much time!
<kenvandine> i miss being able to build on my grouper...
<kenvandine> i wonder if a dist-upgrade after s/trusty/utopic/ on my grouper would be a terrible thing :)
<slangasek> awe_: what build is that happening as part of?  libGL.so shouldn't have changed at all, regardless of what new mesa stuff has landed
<awe_> slangasek, xnox helped me fix the problem.  This was for a phablet/emulator build
<slangasek> ok
<awe_> installing libgl1-mesa-dev:i386 fixed the problem
<Elleo> kenvandine: okay, cool; I'm away today and monday, but am happy to do any extra testing you need when I get back :)
<kenvandine> Elleo, cool, well enjoy your weekend
<kenvandine> Elleo, i have the browser and hub building in the ppa... taking forever!
<kenvandine> worse case it'll be ready for me to do final testing before submitting a branch on monday
<Elleo> okay, cool
<mesut>  is it possible port ubuntu touch htc desire hd ?
<mlf> Hi all
<mlf> I'm stuck trying to make my Apple Bluetooth Keyboard to work on ubuntu touch installed on Nexus 7
<mlf> but it doesn't work. Some help?
<mterry> doanac, I'm not having any success getting an unlock failure so far
<doanac> mterry: i assume you are doing it on mako, right?
<mlf> ???
<mterry> doanac, yes
<doanac> hmm. i don't suppose the output from the job i shared with you helps enough?
<mterry> mlf, I've not used bluetooth devices with Touch.  I'm not sure what the expected support is
<mterry> doanac, not enough no...  It shows that "something" is happening to cause unity8 to not come up after restarting it for testability
<mterry> doanac, but if that's a crash or just a bad timeout value or what, not sure.  Also, I'm a little puzzled why this part of the stack would show a difference in my versions of the script -- that's the part I didn't change
<doanac> mterry: we should have unity8 upstart logs. would that help?
<mterry> doanac, possibly yeah -- can we tell if there are unity8 crash files too?
<doanac> mterry: should be able. we pull all those files after each run. let me look
<doanac> mterry: crap - we don't get the logs cause phablet-test-run is failing and that's what pulls the logs for us
<mterry> doanac, heh
<doanac> i can reflash/rerun and see if things just improve
<mterry> doanac, I'll keep trying to see if I can reproduce and maybe some crash files or logs will be left on my device
<doanac> ack
<doanac> mterry: the re-run is doing the same thing. i'm about to have to close down for the weekend. maybe we can pick back up on Monday?
<mterry> doanac, OK.  I'm still having all tests pass so far
<mterry> doanac, something must be different about how I'm running it or the env
<doanac> mterry: to fully reproduce. put your phablet-tools in your PATH and run: APPS=all ./scripts/run-smoke
<doanac> mterry: to fully reproduce. put your phablet-tools in your PATH and run: APPS=ALL ./scripts/run-smoke
<doanac> i think APPS=ALL (all caps)
<mterry> doanac, OK, will try that
<doanac> that's pretty much the exact command we run
<mterry> doanac, will that provision device with autopilot packages correctly?
<doanac> mterry: yep
<mterry> doanac, awesome, will try
<jdstrand> I have a zImage kernel for mako and want to use abootimg it install it. the command I have is an example for grouper: abootimg -u /dev/mmcblk0p2 -k /boot/vmlinuz-3.1.10-6-grouper
<jdstrand> how should I adjust that for mako?
<mterry> doanac, ugh, next time you upload ubuntu-test-cases, can you change provision.sh to put quotes around its use of $NETWORK_FILE
<mterry> ?
<mterry> doanac, I keep hitting that
<jdstrand> oh, I just found https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/Dev/AndroidKernel
<doanac> mterry: oops. sorry about that
<jdstrand> hmmm, seems out of date
<mterry> doanac, no worries, I just happen to always use space-containing essids for some reason  :)
<jdstrand> rsalveti: hey-- can you help me with abootimg? ^
<jdstrand> ah, things seemed to move from /dev/block/platform... to /dev/disk/by-partlabel
<jdstrand> rsalveti: nm, I figured it out once I discovered /dev/disk/by-partlabel
<jdstrand> (ie, ls -l /dev/disk/by-partlabel/boot gave me /dev/mmcblk0p6 and then I was good to go)
<jdstrand> jjohansen: fyi, running the ipc kernel on my phone. looks good so far. one minor policy adjustment so far
<jdstrand> make that two
<jdstrand> I think it might be a base abstraction update: ptrace (read) peer=@{profile_name},
<jdstrand> jjohansen: anyhoo, I'll test over the weekend and get back to you
<jjohansen> jdstrand: yeah, its interesting. On manta I haven't seen any denials
<jjohansen> which apps are you seeing them from?
<jjohansen> but yeah mostly the base set of abstractions take care of everything already
 * jjohansen really needs to spend some more time testing too
<jdstrand> jjohansen: I see them with oxide (rottentomatoes) and the music-app (which I have confined locally - https://code.launchpad.net/~jdstrand/music-app/lp1315386). the denial is in media-hub so I don't think you'd actually need music-app to be confined
<jdstrand> jjohansen: just need r8 in devel-proposed
<jdstrand> (that ships media-hub which is confined with a system profile)
<jjohansen> ah, so I don't have an r8 image on manta yet, I'll have to update
<jdstrand> jjohansen: rottentomatoes may not need r8
<jdstrand> to trigger the denial
<jjohansen> rotten tomatos requires an app install
<jdstrand> yes
<jjohansen> I've only been hitting the default image so far
<jdstrand> do you want the click? as it turns out, that is my app :)
<jjohansen> sure
<jdstrand> jjohansen: http://people.canonical.com/~jamie/jj/
<jjohansen> thanks
<jdstrand> jjohansen: install with: sudo -H -u phablet pkcon install-local /path/to/com.ubuntu.developer.jdstrand.rottentomatoes_0.10_all.click
<jjohansen> ack thanks
<jdstrand> jjohansen: I think you will have to use SEARCH in the app scope to find it since you are installing it this way
<jdstrand> (search for 'rotten')
<jjohansen> why wouldn't it show up under installed?
<jdstrand> it will after you launch it once. I'm not sure it won't if you install via pkcon or not. if it doesn't, use search
<jjohansen> okay
<jdstrand> I notice /etc/machine-id is needed to. that is obviously unrelated to the ipc work
<jdstrand> too*
<jjohansen> okay, I'll try it and let you know what I see
<jdstrand> I bet grooveshark would trigger it... (music scope)
<jdstrand> oh, no, that is launched in the context of webbrowser-app, which is not confined
<dobey> yeah if you install a click via cli, the dash and scope don't get told about it automatically
<dobey> so you have to search for it the first time, then it'll be there
<jjohansen> jdstrand: so yes I had to search for it, denials so far
<jjohansen> paste.ubuntu.com/7381967/
<jjohansen> sadly the whole interface seems to have died
<jjohansen> jdstrand: more denials paste.ubuntu.com/7382034/
<jdstrand> jjohansen: oh, interesting. thanks
<jdstrand> what is exynos?
<jdstrand> (and why hasn't anyone reported these sooner?
<jjohansen> jdstrand: give me a bit and I will update to the latest image.
<jdstrand> )
<jjohansen> exynos is a samsung arm chip
<jdstrand> QtWebProcess
<jdstrand> that's weird
<jdstrand> that sounds like you are using qtwebkit
<jdstrand> (and the package name is wrong)
<jdstrand> anyhoo, I'll look at later
<jjohansen> jdstrand: remember I have an older image atm, so maybe that is part of it. The first time I launched rotten tomatoes the browser also came up in the background
<jjohansen> also the tablet images just are not as good as the phone, there are lots of little weird bugs happening
<xhoch3> hello everybody
<jjohansen> jdstrand: okay I updated to the latest, here are the latest set of denials
<jjohansen> paste.ubuntu.com/7382519/
<jjohansen> interestingly, things are subjectively worse under the new image, lots of scrolling stutter and image corruption
<jjohansen> of course it hasn't out right died on me yet
<jjohansen> which is good
<jjohansen> jdstrand: and the latest afeter more playing paste.ubuntu.com/7382586/
#ubuntu-touch 2014-05-03
<lotuspsychje> morning to all
<lotuspsychje> great work on the new file manager update guys
<lotuspsychje> the tripadvisor app crashes on my nexus7 ubuntu touch
<lukthejoker> can i install ubuntu touch on a galaxy s4 mini?
<ogratest> hmm
<bact> mmm
 * ogratest is trying webchat.freenode.net from the n4
<ogratest> not too bad actually
<popey> ☻
<popey> ogratest: what about that other web chat people use? mibbit?
<ogratest> i wish i could hide the topic
<ogratest> never heard of it :)
<bact> can't you install irssi on the terminal?
<ogratest> sure
<ogratest> but i'd like a webapp
<ogratest> (better even a native one indeed, but webapp seems easy to achieve)
<bact> webapp?
<ogratest> yep
<bact> why?
<ogratest> popey, does mibbit have a mobile theme ?
<ogratest> bact, to not lose my terminal to irssi ;)
<bact> ogratest: use screen or tmux then
<ogratest> heh
<ogra_> a full keyboard is still better for IRC :)
<ogra_> i wonder why the webclient doesnt diconnect, i closed the browser a while ago
<ogra_> there he goes
<ogra_> bact, i actually want something i can have in the applist explicitly (and in the launcher with an icon etc)
<ogra_> sadly the css isnt so mobile friendly on the freenode client ... once has to fiddle a bit ... and the capcha stuff on login is quite annoying ... but knowing thsat it works is a good step ... wrapping a webapp around it is a job of 10min ... just finding an icon will take longer
<ogra_> s/once/one/
<ogra_> i actually wonder what happens when it gets SIGSTOPed while being in background ... i suspect it willl lose content ...
<popey> ogra_: could ship irssi configured to run inside screen, would that let it run in the background?
<Tassadar> doesn't terminal app have tabs?
<popey> scratch that, screen is sticky bit, bet security won't allow that
<popey> Tassadar: no, but would be nice if it did ☻
<Tassadar> i thought it has
<popey> patches welcome ☻
<ogra_> popey, i doubt it ... the terminal will be sigstopped as well ... we would need a system service i guess
<popey> shame
<ogra_> ok, lets see ..
<bact> setup a vps with irrsi & screen, then ssh into it
<bact> you can't kill what ain't on the device
<ogra_> yay, cool
<ogra_> it replays the missed content \o/
<ogra_> bact, it would still kill irssi ... and i doubt screen would work anyway
<bact> ogra_: but you ssh into *another machne*
<ogra_> doesnt change the fact that your terminal recieves SIGSTOP as soon as it goes into background
<bact> but you could setup it up so it ssh's and autologins with a key on start
<ogra_> (and SIGKILL when memory pressure raises ... but that would also affect the webapp)
<ogra_> also my mom or my sister wouldnt be able to use that :P
<bact> you let your family use your smartphone?
<ogra_> i want somethig you can install from the store and just use
<bact> do we have a store?
<ogra_> yes
<bact> I couldn't see one when I last installed it
<ogra_> the thing you install your apps from
<ogra_> bottom part of the apps scope shows apps from the store
<bact> all the apps?
<ogra_> yes
<bact> why not give the store its own application?
<ogra_> ask the designers
<ogra_> works fine as is though
<bact> designers: why not give the store an app?
<ogra_> lol
 * ogra_ finds it way more intuitive this way 
<bact> what about when the store has a 100 apps?
<bact> a 1000?
<ogra_> it has a few 100 already ... it will get categories i think
 * ogra_ goes and rolls a click package from it 
<popey> bact: its being worked on
<bact> popey: thanks designer
<popey> <- Not a designer
<popey> I just play one on TV
<ogratest> works well :)
 * ogra_ pushes to the store 
<ogra_> popey, one for you :)
 * ogra_ loves how easy and fast that is 
<popey> hah
<ogra_> hmm, the kbd doesnt always recognize the input :(
<daker> http://www.kdab.com/development-slideviewer-qml-based-presentation-program/
<ogra_> popey, thanks !
<popey> np
<ogra_> now ChickenCutlass can stop whining in my ear  ;)
<cm-t_> hi, I am flashing nexus 5 and 7 for an ubuntu party in paris. Whats stable demoable channel should i flash ?
<ogramobile> --channel ubuntu-touch/devel
<cm-t_> did ubuntu-touch/utopic-customized-demo on some device but it looks not very stable (eg: alt-tabing not switching to the good appsin the first seconde)
<cm-t_> ogramobile: thanks, so this channel is suitable for stable install (the purpose is to demo ubuntu touch in the hand of our staff to the public)
<cm-t_> ?
<ogramobile> the devel channel has the last image that passed automated QA testing
<bact> was trusty ever made a stable?
<ogramobile> yes
<bact> so the last build on trusty is the latest stable?
<cm-t_> well, 6 month ago our showcase was about only 1 device. Crashing often, but less when in "our" hand
<ogramobile> but stable doesnt mean bugfree (currently at least) it just means "does not move"
<cm-t_> but if the alt tab not working well "…"
<bact> cm-t_: which hardward are you using?
<cm-t_> in our ahand or not, it is something less to show
<ogramobile> alt tab ?
<cm-t_> nexus 5 and 7
<cm-t_> mako and
<ogramobile> we dont even have an alt key
<cm-t_> ogramobile: alt tab (sorry)  right to left swipe
<ogramobile> hmm works fine here
<bact> I tried the utopic proposed the other day
<cm-t_> here on ubuntu-touch/utopic-customized-demo , it has a really delay
<bact> was having some issues with presses being responsive
<cm-t_> after the swipe ends, it goes on an other apps,  after 5 seconde only it has the correct focus
<ogramobile> you dont want the customization channek
<cm-t_> not sure what is the criter of the focus
<cm-t_> ogramobile: i picked inside  ubuntu-device-flash --list-channels|grep demo
<bact> ogramobile: curious, what is the customisation channel for?
<ogramobile> tgats normal
<bact> Am I right in assuming that proposed is the bleeding edge?
<ogramobile> apps are getting killed and restart ... this is on purpose
<ogramobile> if you used all your ram by opening many apps, only a few are kept in sigstop state
<ogramobile> the rest is killed
<cm-t_> -demo are with  demo data I guess, so no "stable" utopic with these data if I understand well
<cm-t_> ogramobile: I get it, sound logic
<cm-t_> because i noticed it only after 4 apps opened
<cm-t_> or something like that
<ogramobile> so if you switch to a killed one it takes a bit to start it again
<ogramobile> right
<bact> curious, why have an ubuntu party?
<ogramobile> this is being improved
<ogramobile> but not there yet
<cm-t_> bact: out of topic, but we organize them because we allready have an install party every month in paris with ~30 pc installed
<cm-t_> http://ubuntu-paris.org
<bact> is there alcohol?
<ogramobile> its paris
<cm-t_> we dont ubuntu party to have install party + conference (once mark shuttleworht!!), showcase, classroom, free to try, …
<bact> I wonder if they have ubuntu parties in london
<cm-t_> no drinking/dancing :)
<ogramobile> there musr be wine
<bact> oh.. so its just a conference?
<cm-t_> but gaming area + young area
<cm-t_> bact: ~3/5k visitor with 30 conferences, showcase, (…) over 2-3 days
<cm-t_> ~200 install
<ogramobile> nice
<cm-t_> I will lead the showcase, so that' is why I want to have the best channel to be installed (in term of stability) because I will not be the only to showcase
<cm-t_> because some people at Canonical provided us some hardware, so people will help me
<cm-t_> (thanks to them)
<ogramobile> well, there are still rough edges like the above one
<ogramobile> most should be fixed in summer though, when we release actual phones
<cm-t_> our event is the 24-25th may
<cm-t_> I want to install it now to familiarize with the "crashing" things (to make the showcase the most smooth as possible)
<cm-t_> also I am suscriber of the mailling list and read the most possible didrocks post
<cm-t_> to know about news
<ogramobile> well, go with the devel channel then
<ogramobile> devel-proposed if you want bleeding edge
<cm-t_> the -demo are only made when Canonical will make some showcase in an event?
<ogramobile> the custom channel is for testing the customization kit and might have its own additional issues
<ogramobile> no
<cm-t_> (so this mean I pick devel with manually data, or devel got allready data like contacts)
<ogramobile> not related to showcases
<cm-t_> ok
<ogramobile> well, no data on devel indeed ... you would have to add some
<ogramobile> probably cwayne can tell yoi gow stable the demo image is currently
<ogramobile> typing into IRCon the phone is a slight challenge :)
<cm-t_> you doing well :)
 * ogramobile hasnt typed long texts on ububtu phone yet
<ogramobile> but as long as you still understand me :)
<cm-t_> yes :)
<cm-t_> I have to leave the place (install party ending) but I'll come asap if have other question (Ill go try the devel for the while). Ill comeback to link you some pics after the event if you want :)
<ogramobile> sure !!
<ogramobile> identity crisis ?
<daker> ogra_: SOS!
<daker> remote object '/tmp/mir_screencast_768x1280.rgba' does not exist
<ogra_> daker, oh, you're on -proposed i guess ... Mir changed the format slightly ... adds a frequency to the filename or so ... i was planning to look at that next week
<daker> ogra_: ok ok
<ogra_> daker, take a look in /tmp on the phone ... phablet-screenshot is a shellscript, should be easy to just add whats missing
<daker> ya, mir_screencast_768x1280_60Hz.rgba
<ogra_> right, just hack that into phablet-screenshot
<ogra_> line 109 ...
<daker> it works
<ogra_> :)
<daker> thanks
<rickspencer3> irc web app.. great idea!
<cowboydan> Hi there !
#ubuntu-touch 2014-05-04
<neeraj> hi
<neeraj> my name is neeraj kumar
<neeraj> i want to download ubuntu on my tablet
<trilogin> I have a suggestion for Ubuntu Touch.
<trilogin> I am an avid Windows Phone, iOS, and Android user.  One of the things that I find truly frustrating for business is the lack of native contacts management on the phones. I'm not just talking about adding/removing/linking contacts.  The best thing that I have found so far is the app "Contacts Journal" for iOS. If the phone could have a small Contact Relationship Management database built in natively as the contact manager, it w
<trilogin> THE MARKET - and increase its usability for nearly every single business. That would truly be a groundbreaking and edgy feature.  Plus, it's small - the databases themselves only have to support maybe one or two pictures per person, some emails, and some text entries. If I can install it as an app, it should be able to be baked into the OS. And something like this everyone can use.  Also, it should be able to sync across devic
<lotuspsychje> morning to all
<lotuspsychje> any change of using classic ubuntu apps from terminal in the future on ubuntu-touc?
<lotuspsychje> i really miss them :p
<lotuspsychje> morning beldar
<Beldar> morning heh, pm here
<lotuspsychje> kk
<TehNubKilla> I've read some conflicting information about Ubuntu touch running on a nexus 5, I plan on using multirom so I can still boot cm11
<TehNubKilla> Does this work
<taiebot> Hello all. I have not heard about anything about this but is there any work related to simcard applications on UT? when i am going abroad i have to set my simcard to a roaming mode through simcard applications but there is no way to access this on UT. I have to use another mobile phone to do this. Do you know if i should fill a bug for this?
<ogramobile> hmm, kiwiirc is much nicer than the freenode webclient
<bact> most irc cients are
<lotuspsychje> ogramobile: having fun with nex irc app?
<lotuspsychje> new
<ogramobile> haha, yep
<lotuspsychje> looking nice indeed
<lotuspsychje> i love the way new apps show ontop of list
<ogramobile> yup
 * ogramobile submits kiwiirc webapp to the store ... to keep popey busy on a sunday ;)
<popey> ogra_: done
<ogramobile_> popey, thanks !
<ogramobile_> (enjoy the meat)
<popey> ☻
<popey> http://drool.popey.com/
<bact> you setup a subdomain just for an image macro?
<ogramobile_> lol
<bact> I like how your site has the definition though, that's quite classy
<popey> yes
<popey> it's existed for years
<xhoch3> hello everybody =)
<Sivik> hey all
<xhoch3> hey Sivik
<Sivik> I'm so happy I finally got beru fixed
#ubuntu-touch 2015-04-27
<Moose> Hello everyone, recently I have gotten very interested in QML through co-coding an app for a client.  I was looking to develop my skills in QML by helping out with Ubuntu because you guys seem to focus heavily on it. I found the Ubuntu Touch/Phone quite interesting. So my question is: How can I join a project and help you guys out?
<bzoltan> zbenjamin: hello man ... I have credential issues
<bzoltan> zbenjamin: ping
<surbiks> hi , i am android developer and want to work with ubuntu touch.i want to create custom of ubuntu touch image , how can i do it?
<surbiks> for sample : i want to block install app , and user can use pre-installed app just , how do this?
<Mirv> mardy: thanks for the bug #1447175 fix! although there's a test filing, but there's not much sense to not land the #include fix anyway
<ubot5> bug 1447175 in ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts (Ubuntu) "FTBFS with Qt 5.5 'QDataStream stream' has initializer but incomplete type" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1447175
<Mirv> s/filing/failing/
<jibel> .quit
<Avagetto_> Good day, anybody can help with porting? how i can create ubuntu touch  system img (vivid and android image inside) on PC, without device and adb...
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Monday, and happy Tell a Story Day! :-D
<Se7> morning
<Se7> still no update :( shall i reset the phone and try upgrading?
<popey> Se7: update to what?
<Se7> popey, i ve got update for youtube telegramm and my pphoto but they don t downloading
<Se7> it s about 3-4 days like this
<popey> Se7: out of disk space?
<Se7> try to reboot many time still nothing
<Se7> no error popey
<Se7> just stuk in downloading
<Se7> stuck*
<popey> adb shell df -h /home
<popey> what does it say?
<Se7> wait
<Se7> i have to  connect the phone to pc for doing that right?
<popey> yes, or do it in the terminal app
<popey> easier from a pc
<Se7> ok sec
<Se7> adb command not found from terminal app
<popey> you don't need "adb shell" on device
<popey> just run "df -h /home"
<popey> and report the Use% column
<Se7> ok sorry
<Se7> Use% Mounted on /dev/mmcblk0p7 4.4 1.2g 3.1g 28% /home
<Se7> looks like that I got space popey
<popey> ok.
<popey> you could try removing your Ubuntu One account in system settings, and then re-add it.
<jgdxx> popey, Se7 wait
<jgdxx> Se7, could you take a look at your ubuntu system settings log?
<Se7> if you tell me how :)
<jgdxx> Se7, $ cat .cache/upstart/application-legacy-ubuntu-system-settings-.log
<popey> easier if you plug into a pc
<jgdxx> Se7, given you are in home
<Se7> ok sec
<jgdxx> (/home/phablet/.cache/upstart/…)
<Se7> enable developer right?
<jgdxx> Se7, yes
<jgdx> Se7, and the phone needs to be unlocked while you access it via usb
<Se7> ok enabled developer and connected to pc
<Se7> now i have to do?
<jgdx> $ adb shell
<jgdx> on the pc
<Se7> and type the command who give me jgdx
<jgdx> Se7, cat .cache/upstart/application-legacy-ubuntu-system-settings-.log
<Se7> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10909221/
<jgdx> Se7, anything in  ~/.cache/ubuntu-download-manager ?
<Se7> phablet@ubuntu-phablet:~/.cache/ubuntu-download-manager$ ls
<Se7> ubuntu-download-manager.INFO  ubuntu-download-manager.WARNING
<jgdx> Se7, anything interesting in WARNING?
<Se7> do you want see the warning??
<Se7> sec
<Se7> mm how can i open it??
<Se7> which editor it s on he phone
<jgdx> Se7, vi
<jgdx> or less
<Se7> ok i pastebin it
<Se7> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10909310/
<jgdx> Se7, you can probably just follow popey's suggestion now. Thanks for your time! :)
<Se7> no problem ..happy to help :)
<Se7> tnx popey and jgdx now work :)
<popey> excellent
<jgdx> great
<matv1> I have a qml app that is running well on the desktop but when I run it on the phone, apparmor starts complaining. I think its bad news but I cant really understand what it is complaining about. I could really do with some help
<matv1> here is the output
<matv1> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10909469/
<matv1> what the app starts out doing is asking a server for data via a xmlhttprequest
<matv1> I am guessing its related to that
<jgdx> matv1, has the app requested to be part of the networking policy group?
<jgdx> ref https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/Specifications/ApplicationConfinement/Manifest
<matv1> jgdx I am kinda new to this. I was hoping having the default grants for networking and webview would be sufficient
<matv1> i will read up on that and get back if i still need help. thanks
<matv1> jgdx btw on that matter of getting peap/mschapv2 enabled. I cant do much in terms of sorting that out but I am willing to test anything you have. Also I work daily in a wifi network where that is the authentication method. and I am close to the network admins if we need to know details of configuration. I have found that can be helpfull sometimes :)
<jgdx> matv1, okay, cool! This is the branch for that: https://code.launchpad.net/~joergberroth/ubuntu-system-settings/wifi-802-1x-configurations/+merge/257472
<matv1> jgdx nice! I will take a look
<mpt> tedg, https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=680911
<ubot5> Gnome bug 680911 in Wi-Fi "Differentiate action on wireless disconnection based on disconnection reason" [Normal,New]
<mpt> (“NM takes one-size-fits-all approach to all wireless errors which leads sometimes to nonsensical behaviour.”)
<mpt> pete-woods, https://code.launchpad.net/~joergberroth/ubuntu-system-settings/wifi-802-1x-configurations/+merge/257472
<robin-hero> Hi! Can I enable somewhere the turn-by-turn (with voice) navigation in the HERE maps on Ubuntu Touch?
<crs1> Hi everyone :) Recently i have two problems with my n4: I cant isntall apps and mobile data stopped working. I already did a factory reset but the problems reappeared after some weeks. Do you have any ideas what i can do to solve this?
<studio_> hi
<studio_> i have a question about mir and xmir. is xmir the root less x11-server for mir?
<jgdx> crs1, hey, what image?
<crs1> when i installed it on the phone i remember, i used the "devel" branch (that was long time ago). Now the phone says "Ubuntu 15.04 (r2)"
<jgdx> crs1, I'm not good with those numbers, but that sounds really old.
<jgdx> crs1, what does $ system-image-cli -i  # give you?
<jgdx> crs1, please upgrade your phone. I'm on "Ubuntu 15.04 (r183)" and I can think of a bajillion things we've done inbetween those two images.
<crs1> ok i was already wondering why there are so few updates
<crs1> there are no updates for me, it says something like "system up to date"
<jgdx> crs1, maybe you made your image readwrite?
<crs1> maybe i did this several month ago, but 3 weeks ago i did a factory reset, doesnt this revert the system to read only?
<jgdx> crs1, does /userdata/.writable_image exist on the phone?
<jgdx> crs1, you should be able to flash your phone to the most recent image painlessly, and without data loss. See https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/start/ubuntu-for-devices/installing-ubuntu-for-devices/
<crs1> no, this file doesnt exist ( i checked with "sudo ls -a /userdata)
<studio_> hmm, this is ubuntu-touch with "mir", isn't it? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c3PUYoa1c9M and that guy got "skype" on his scope?
<crs1> To get back to your question from before, system-image-cli -i:
<crs1> current build numer: 2
<crs1> last update: 2015-04-13
<crs1> version ubuntu: 20150413
<ubot5> Error: Ubuntu bug 20150413 could not be found
<crs1> version device: 20150210
<crs1> version custom: 20150413
<crs1> jgdx, Thank you very much for your very fast and good help. I will try to do the flash procedure you suggested ;)
<jgdx> crs1, good luck. Ping me if the mobile data issues persist after upgrading to the latest version.
<davmor2> studio_: skype is x86 only so won't run on arm.  that table is intel based so it can work there
<studio_> i have never seen skype in the store
<davmor2> studio_: it was for demo purposes, there is no skype app! it was standard skype for i386/amd64 installed via xmir the same applies for netflix too.
<studio_> how to install the xmir on mir?
<davmor2> studio_: you don't, it will land in the image when it is fully ready
<studio_> ok
<amari> In which languages is Ubuntu Touch translated and which language input does the keyboard support?
<popey> amari: lots!
<amari> popey: The keyboard is most important. Does it support CJK input?
<popey> amari: Elleo can probably explain the details of the keyboard better than I...
<popey> amari: http://projects.davidplanella.org/stats/vivid gives you an idea of the level of translation
<jgdx> mpt, a context can be inactive if cellular data is off
<jgdx> mpt, s/context/apn
<mpt> ok…
<jgdx> mpt, but I'm thinking that will all go away when we change the backend to use "Preferred" instead of "Active"
<mpt> jgdx, pun not intended, but I’ve forgotten the context here
<studio_> davmor2, what about "miraclecast", will it also land in the image?
<jgdx> mpt, let me get back to you
<mpt> ok :-)
<popey> studio_: we have no plans to
<popey> (that I'm aware of)
<davmor2> studio_: there is no miraclecast that is a commercial app.  The standard screen share will be incorporated when it is complete and tested well yes
<studio_> popey, have seen that some guys are working in it for 15.04: https://github.com/albfan/miraclecast
<popey> studio_: you'd have to ask them then
<studio_> i thought, that it is known here ...
<popey> "it" ?
<studio_> miraclecast on ubuntu
<Elleo> amari: we have a chinese plugin, there's a japanese one in development (but that hasn't had much attention recently)
<amari> Elleo: you mean for the keyboard?
<Elleo> amari: iirc the chinese library we use has some support for korean, but it's not used at the moment
<Elleo> amari: yeah, for the keyboard
<popey> studio_: ok. various people may know about it, but that doesn't mean it's going to land in the phone any time soon, especially some random 3rd party repo on github
<amari> So right now there is support for chinese input in ubuntu touch, but not japanese and korean?
<studio_> popey, there is also a ppa: http://ppa.launchpad.net/thopiekar/miraclecast/ubuntu/
<popey> studio_: it would need to be in the archive, unless it's a standalone app, which could be a click package.
<popey> studio_: again, you need to contact them, not us
<studio_> ok
<studio_> popey, you said, that there will be network browsing implementation in the filemanager, correct?
<popey> samba support
<studio_> samba only or also nfs-lan?
<popey> samba for now
<popey> (I am pretty sure I've said this about 4 times now)
<studio_> i am sure, you just said network browsing, noting special more
<popey> studio_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10911183/ no, multiple times I've said it.
<studio_> and?
<amari> Elleo: So right now there is support for chinese input in ubuntu touch, but not japanese and korean?
<studio_> you didn't said "only samba". sorry for missunderstanding :(
<popey> studio_: i did. 20:02 < popey> studio_: we have no plans to add nfs to the file manager, dnla makes no sense in a file manager
<studio_> popey, sorry again, maybe i have skiped that sentence :(
<Elleo> amari: correc
<Elleo> amari: correct*
<amari> thank you ;)
<mcphail> awe: are you still looking for episodes of the "network lost when wandering away from wifi" bug?
<awe> mcphail, not sure "I'm still looking" is an accurate phrase, but if you've hit this, and would like to comment on the bug, I can point you to the right place?
<awe> mcphail, I'm actually just about to start a meeting
<awe> could you describe your basic scenario?
<mcphail> awe: ok np
<mcphail> awe: simply no network and empty "sudo route" when out of range of wifi just now. No switch to 3g
<awe> which device?
<mcphail> krillin on rtm
<awe> ok, and to be clear, you were connected to a WiFi AP, then went out of range, correct?
<mcphail> awe: correct
<mcphail> awe: don't know at which point the network was lost. Haven't checked phone since went out of range 6 hours ago
<awe> so we're working on a fix for this... the bug for this scenario is: https://bugs.launchpad.net/canonical-devices-system-image/+bug/1435328
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1435328 in ofono (Ubuntu RTM) "Leaving Wifi does not connect to mobile carrier data (GSM)" [Critical,In progress]
<mcphail> awe: i'll look through that (lengthy!) bug later and add more info if I have anything new. Anything you would like me to check just now?
<Sander^work> How come the start screen with the phone and appstore icon etc. I saw on the downloaded version isnt there anymore on the one I got from bq
<awe> no, I think we have a good understanding of the bug and actually have a fix in progress
<davmor2> Sander^work: swipe the middle of the screen to the left 2 times
<davmor2> Sander^work: the image you downloaded did have all the scopes that the shipped phone has
<Sander^work> davmor2, ah!!
<Sander^work> Thanks alot:)
<davmor2> did not have even
<Sander^work> davmor2, awe maybe I good idea to have that excercise in the "training" when you first start the phone aswell:)
<Sander^work> a*a
<Sander^work> Btw, I really like the look of the phone.
<davmor2> Sander^work: it is in the instructions and swiping between pages is kinda common to all mobile operating systems too.  But if the change they want lands you would access the other scopes from a right hand swipe which is in the instructions :)
<Sander^work> davmor2, ah, ok. Btw. Do you know if there exist an app like google keep. To keep track of several lists, and maybe share them?
<davmor2> Sander^work: Reminders plugs into evernote that can have lists not sure about sharing popey^
<Sander^work> davmor2, Like a grocery store list?
<Sander^work> Hm, interesting. I'll have to check out evernote.
<davmor2> Sander^work: yeah I use reminders for that, just make a note and then you have checkboxes you can add to the note
<kenvandine> ogra_, did you see the link sharing context menu landed in vivid?
<ogra_> kenvandine, i'm still having an old image on my arale (testing a new graphics driver) and couldnt upgrade yet ... but thats awesome to hear ! (i'll upgrade today)
<kenvandine> ogra_, just for you! :-D thanks for the suggestion
<ogra_> :D
<kenvandine> awe__, apn editor testing silo is 16, building now
<awe__> thanks kenvandine, abeato ^^
<abeato> awe__, noted
<mcphail> Any news yet on whether the next krillin rtm will be based on vivid?
<ogra_> there will be a hotfix OTA first
<ogra_> the one afterwards will be vivid
<mcphail> ogra_: so does that mean vivd in 2 months rather than 1 or is the hotfix outwith the monthly schedule?
<ogra_> the hotfix is out of line (will go to bq this week iirc)
<mcphail> ogra_: great! What is the hotfix hot fixing?
<davmor2> mcphail: bugs
<popey> bugs :)
<popey> dammit
<ogra_> hot bugs :)
<mcphail> :)
<mardy> Mirv: what's the plan for bug 1421009 as far as OA is concerned? Will you also add my branch to the silo, or should we land it separately?
<ubot5> bug 1421009 in qtbase-opensource-src (Ubuntu) "unity8 sometimes hangs on boot" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1421009
<jgdx> mpt, ping
<Mirv> mardy: not landing at the moment, since we're not landing at the moment the Qt changes that regress OA. we're now landing libusermetrics (and possibly unity8) changes to workaround the original bug
<Mirv> mardy: the OA changes may come handy anyway later since we still plan to ship the "real fix" once it's actually stable. in case OA has some changes of behavior that would be needed together with it.
<mardy> Mirv: OK, so I'll take the OA changes and land them in the same branch for the Qt 5.5 fixes
<mardy> Mirv: we'll land them ourselves, with low priority. OK?
<Mirv> mardy: sounds good, and anyway better to have more proper ordering of those. but indeed low prio for now if we get this current workaround working that doesn't involve OA.
<mardy> Mirv: it's a good fix anyway, it doesn't depend on changes in QtDBus; the changes in QtDBus expose it quite seriously, but anyway the current code could be racy
<Mirv> mardy: yep, it'd good to have it!
<kenvandine> awe, abeato: silo 16 is built
<peat-psuwit> rsalveti: ping
<rsalveti> peat-psuwit: pong
<peat-psuwit> rsalveti: I still cannot figure out how to send vsid parameter properly.
<rsalveti> peat-psuwit: iirc you said we need to send that to the device part of the hal right?
<peat-psuwit> Do you have any additional idea?
<peat-psuwit> rsalveti: Yes, I said that.
<rsalveti> peat-psuwit: so guess I just need to export the same property set for the device
<rsalveti> then you could set that via pulseaudio
<rsalveti> peat-psuwit: do you have the logic on the android side that sets that property for your device?
<rsalveti> still unclear if that is indeed the property that does what you need
<peat-psuwit> rsalveti: It's in the vendor RIL. So, no logic code is available.
<peat-psuwit> rsalveti: But I'm sure that this parameter (along with another one) will make the voice go to earpeice.
<peat-psuwit> I've already made a crude hack that successfully establish the call.
<rsalveti> peat-psuwit: oh, cool, so first we need to export that property set in pulseaudio, to make it set the property at the device instead
<rsalveti> and then have someone to set such properties
<rsalveti> guess when the call starts/stops
<rsalveti> brb
<n-iCe> guys, is ubuntu phone available for shamu?
<ogra_> shamu ?
<n-iCe> Nexus 6
<Tassadar> nope
<ogra_> no, we use drivers from android 4.4 ... to my knowledge there is no 4.4 for the nexus 6
<ogra_> someone would have to "reverse-port" it, if thats possible at all
<popey> or wait till we inevitably have to move to android 5.x
<n-iCe> right
<n-iCe> thanks
<peat-psuwit> rsalveti: ping?
<rsalveti> hey
<elopio> oSoMoN: could you please review https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical-platform-qa/webbrowser-app/fix_base_class/+merge/256519 ?
<oSoMoN> elopio, approved
<elopio> thanks.
<peat-psuwit> rsalveti: Pulseaudio has a proplist for card, right?
<peat-psuwit> Can it be altered externally?
<mibofra> oh hi rsalveti
<chrisccoulson> is there a way to tell Qt to create an EGL context (when running on X) instead of a GLX context?
<elopio> cwayne: https://trello.com/c/WkAe7JgA/6-enable-testing-of-community-core-click-apps-in-touch-devices
<elopio> this card is not QAs top-priority, but should be the top in a month or so.
<elopio> a month sounds bad... But there are things we can do in the meantime, with manually triggered executions.
#ubuntu-touch 2015-04-28
<guideX> how does my telecom co go about selling ubuntu phones?
<messenjah> good morning world
<guideX> good morning
<dholbach> good morning
<dednick> tedg: can you point me to the prompt splashscreen bug
<cylonmath> guys is there any way to upload custom ringtones to the phone??
<Saviq> tvoss, can you point me to media-hub logs?
<Guest27706> hello, i'm trying install ubuntu touch to sony xperia t device. There is on page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices that it is possible and that device name is mint. But ro.product.device=LT30p and when trying command "ubuntu-device-flash touch --channel=devel --bootstrap", it returns that there is no appropriate image. Is there way to specify that i want to use mint image? Thanks
<Saviq> Guest27706, it's not a community-supported device, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices/mint for install instructions etc.
<Guest27706> Saviq: ok, thank You.
<Saviq> tvoss, unping, found them
<tedg> dednick, bug 1352251
<ubot5> bug 1352251 in unity8 (Ubuntu RTM) "Reverse trust prompt hosting" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1352251
<tedg> dednick, also bug 1398888
<ubot5> bug 1398888 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Support all indicator actions" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1398888
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Cubicle Day! :-D
<tvoss> Saviq, ack, anything else I can help with?
<speck84> Is there soemone have a freetime to help me make it works the ubuntu sdk?
<speck84> Nothing appire on my phone
<speck84> Can someone help troubleshoot why my Ubuntu Touch phone doesn't do  anything with  laptop?
<speck84> I test applicatoin doesn't running eighter
<speck84> Does anyone got error massege like this?
<speck84> Warnings while parsing QML type information of /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/unity8/qml/Dash:
<speck84> Failed to parse '/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/unity8/qml/Dash/Dash.qmltypes'.
<speck84> Error: /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/unity8/qml/Dash/Dash.qmltypes:102:19: Expected string literal to contain 'Package/Name major.minor' or 'Name major.minor'.
<speck84> /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/unity8/qml/Dash/Dash.qmltypes:103:36: Expected array literal with only number literal members.
<bpierre> Hi, do you know how to uninstall a Click package installed with `pkcon install-local`?
<mcphail> bpierre: i think you can uninstall in the same way you uninstall an app store package
<bpierre> Yes it works if I do that, but I would like to do it from the CLI
<davidcalle> bpierre, sudo click unregister <package>
<bpierre> And `pkcon remove mypackagename` doesn’t work, nor `pkcon remove ./my-package-filename`
<bpierre> Thanks davidcalle, it works!
<davidcalle> bpierre, yw :)
<peat-psuwit> rsalveti: Ping
<Verc> Hi! How to update my Nexus 4 to the Ubuntu 15.04?
<peat-psuwit> Verc: Enable developer mode in system settings > about the phone
<Verc> i've tried to flash "stable" channel but it's still 14.10 ;/
<Verc> r18
<peat-psuwit> Verc: 14.10 doesn't land to stable yet.
<Verc> 14.10 or 15.04?
<peat-psuwit> Verc: Opps. I mean 15.04
<peat-psuwit> Verc: Use vivid channel or, if you're on the bleeding-edge, vivid-proposed.
<Verc> CHANNEL=vivid?
<peat-psuwit> Verc: Yes.
<Verc> mtp://[usb:003,006]/Nexus%204/Pictures/com.ubuntu.camera/image20150428_080927237.jpg mtp://[usb:003,006]/Nexus%204/Pictures/com.ubuntu.camera/image20150428_083057384.jpg mtp://[usb:003,006]/Nexus%204/Pictures/com.ubuntu.camera/image20150428_085342139.jpg mtp://[usb:003,006]/Nexus%204/Pictures/com.ubuntu.camera/image20150428_085418878.jpg mtp://[usb:003,006]/Nexus%204/Pictures/com.ubuntu.camera/image20150428_092259225.jpg mtp://[u
<Verc> sorry
<Verc> not this
<Verc> Channel vivid not found on server https://system-image.ubuntu.com
<peat-psuwit> Verc: Opps. My fault again. Should be "ubuntu-touch/vivid".
<Verc> yep
<Verc> it works!
<peat-psuwit> Verc: I'm not so sure how fresh is "ubuntu-touch/vivid". If you get very old image, try "ubuntu-touch/vivid-proposed"
<Verc> ok :)
<Verc> thanks :)
<kissiel> Mirv, Hiya! Got a second?
<guideX> how does my telecom co go about selling ubuntu phones?
<peat-psuwit> Anyone using supported device please tell me, when you enable bluetooth on the device and use another device to find Ubuntu touch device, if the device is seen as a phone?
<popey> peat-psuwit: no, it shows as a computer
 * mcphail wonders if that is why his car can't see his phone
<peat-psuwit> popey: Ok, then it's not unexpected. I tough it's problem on my port.
 * peat-psuwit wonders if there's the bug report.
<mcphail> do any of the channels have debugging symbols installed by default?
<ogra_> nope
<mcphail> That's a shame. Is it possible to have one?
<ogra_> if you would install all ddebs you wouldnt have enough diskspace i fear :)
<mcphail> ogra_: libc and the qt libs would be nice, though
<mcphail> ogra_: would give unbroken backtraces
<ogra_> and then someone hits a bug in another lib and wants his ddebs too ... and the next one etc etc ...
<ogra_> the reason we allow to make the images writable is that you can then install ddebs
<mcphail> ogra_: surely that would be fine for a development channel?
<ogra_> not really ... even developers dont like gigabyte big images
<ogra_> just install the ddebs you need after making it writable
<mcphail> ddeb?
<ogra_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProgramCrash?highlight=%28ddebs%29#Non-built-in_debug_symbol_packages_.28.2A-dbgsym.29
<mcphail> ogra_: that still requires either using apt-get on the device or downloading on the computer and dpkg -i, though, doesn't it?
<ogra_> mcphail, yes
<mcphail> ogra_: and how far can you go without breaking updates etc?
<ogra_> having all ddebs in the image would make you end up with a 5-10G image i guess
<ogra_> you shouldnt do that on a production device at all
<mcphail> ogra_: so no debugging for me :(
<ogra_> iirc there are ways to re-process the core dumps from errors.u.c
<ogra_> on a device with the debug symbols added... dont ask me how though :)
<mcphail> ogra_: I saw a steam youtube video once about running a symbols server. Would it be possible to run a symbols server on the development computer being used to remote debug?
<mcphail> (I didn't really understand the process)
<ogra_> thats beyond my knnowledge ... you should ask bdmurray (in #ubuntu-devel) or pitti
<mcphail> ok - will do a bit of reading and ask later. Thanks
 * mcphail thinks gdbserver should be installed by default, even if the symbols aren;t
<frankie_> hey guys
<frankie_> are there any plans to port utouch to nexus 9?
<frankie_> couldn't find anything online, and the good keyboard integration makes it the perfect device imo
<ogra_> mpt, do we have a UI for VPN laid out already ?
<lila-link> hi
<mhall119> ChickenCutlass: can you register as attending on summit.ubuntu.com so I can make you a host for your session?
<ChickenCutlass> mhall119, ok
<mhall119> pmcgowan: ^^ you too please
<mhall119> and bfiller
<mhall119> and ogra_
<ogra_> bah ... the auto-registration we had the last years made me lazy :P
<mhall119> and finally rsalveti
<mhall119> ogra_: we never had auto-registration
<mhall119> you had to either register in launchpad or in summit, but it was always manual
<ogra_> then i just had good managers that did it for me in the past i guess :)
<mhall119> that could have been
<nik90> jhodapp: ping
<jhodapp> nik90, pong
<nik90> jhodapp: hey, I just noticed that when podbird is running in the background playing a online stream, if you open a number of apps such that you hit the memory limit where podbird is killed by the system, the playback also stops..Shouldn't media-hub prevent that?
<jhodapp> nik90, nope, when the client application goes away so does the media-hub playback session
<jhodapp> nik90, we may do what you said in the future after we get some additional lifecycle additions into UT
<nik90> jhodapp: hmm..so there is never a way to ensure that the playback continues regardless of the state of the system.
<tenleftfingers> nik90: I've noticed that problem. Playback will eventually stop when PodBird is in the background. Also, it doesn't resume playback from the right place (and sometimes it starts from the beginning again): https://bugs.launchpad.net/podbird/+bug/1449719
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1449719 in podbird "Podbird stops playing after a few minutes when not in the foreground" [Critical,Confirmed]
<jhodapp> nik90, not at present, no
<nik90> tenleftfingers: yes, I was able to confirm that after seeing your bug report and came here looking for the answer
<cwayne_> tenleftfingers, ping
<nik90> jhodapp: ok. I will add media-hub to that bug report .. is there any project that tracks the lifecycle rules that I shoudl mark as affected?
<tenleftfingers> cwayne_: hi
<cwayne_> tenleftfingers, hiya, was just looking at https://bugs.launchpad.net/today-scope/+bug/1446766 again, wondering if it goes away if you click 'skip and setup later'
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1446766 in Today Scope "BQ device: On first boot, Today scope continually asks for Google account login after I have done so via Settings -> Accounts" [High,Incomplete]
<tenleftfingers> cwayne_: let me check
<jhodapp> nik90, add qtmir
<popey> and assign it to tvoss :)
<nik90> jhodapp: thnx
<jhodapp> nik90, np
<nik90> popey: I dont have permissions to do so ;)
<ahayzen> jhodapp, nik90, i assume we'll need this when the music-app starts using the background playlists and the lifecycle exception has gone? ;)
<tenleftfingers> cwayne_: I believe so. But I had the impression I was missing info on my Today scope then. In fact, I don't see anything google-related on it even now.
<nik90> ahayzen: definitely
<popey> well, i think it's reasonable that when the client app goes away, media stops
<popey> how else will you stop the media otherwise?
<nik90> ahayzen: I guess podbird is becoming your testbed
<jhodapp> ahayzen, we don't *need* it then, but yes it would naturally be related
<nik90> popey: well when the user returns to the app, they stop it
<ahayzen> hang on i thought you meant when it was OOM'd...
 * ahayzen reads again
<cwayne_> tenleftfingers, right, so we may need to change that a bit, google can be used to sync your calendar events, which would show up in the events section
<nik90> ahayzen: we are indeed discussing when it gets OOM'd
<jhodapp> or MPRIS control from indicator-sound
<popey> ok, and what if I think "this app is rubbish, it died" and uninstall it
<popey> the audio is still playing from an app that's removed
<ahayzen> popey, so if i start playing music...browse the web browser open loads of tabs...music gets OOM'd audio should stop?!
<tenleftfingers> cwayne_: Ah, yes. The events. I'm pretty sure that you're right about it being dismissable.
<ahayzen> popey, surely when you go back to the app from the spread it would be restored?
<nik90> popey: well would you uninstall an app that is currently playing music?
<popey> I would uninstall an app I thought was bad, sure
<cwayne_> tenleftfingers, yeah, it should be
<cwayne_> we need to do that better I think
<nik90> the least I would expect is a user to close the app from the spread before prorceeding to uninstall it :P
<popey> especially if I saw that the app had died and it was still playing
<nik90> but yeah there are some edge cases like you mention
<cwayne_> but anyway, I'm going to mark that specific bug invalid since dismissing it goes away
<popey> I might thing "wow, this is terrible, I can still hear it even after it died, get rid!"
<cwayne_> tenleftfingers, but thank you for logging it!
<ahayzen> closing from the spread should stop the audio...but the app being OOM'd should not?
<tenleftfingers> cwayne_: Sure, np. Thank you!
 * popey is somewhat playing devils advocate
<popey> but we have enough of those so I'll stop now
<nik90> ahayzen: well the thing is *all apps* get OOM'd and there is nothing to prevent it.
<jhodapp> lol
<ahayzen> nik90, music doesn't at the moment hehe ;)
<nik90> right it kind of sucks for app devs that their music apps gets killed
<nik90> ahayzen: well not for too long
<nik90> :P
<ahayzen> but yeah if the app is in the spread the audio stream should keep going then if it is killed it should be stopped..simple
<ahayzen> jhodapp, is the plan to allow other apps to have their controls in the sound-indicator as well... eg podbird?
<jhodapp> ahayzen, no, one global control...not like the desktop
<tenleftfingers> ahayzen: amen. If the app stops playing when it's not in the foreground then it's pretty useless to the user given how productive they can be on this particular OS.
<ahayzen> interesting... assuming you can only have 1 thing playing at a time then
<ahayzen> tenleftfingers, exactly, when on the bus i have music in the background then i read emails/browser web/social media etc
<nik90> ahayzen: well that is true though right? only one thing can play at a time..
<jhodapp> ahayzen, yes indeed
<ahayzen> nik90, yeah, could be fun when you have two apps open and you press pause...then play etc lol
<Elleo> popey: under OOM circumstances the user shouldn't think the app has died, since under with the correct implementation the app should restore to its pre-killed state (and still appears in the app switcher all this time)
<jhodapp> ahayzen, but I don't know all of the details yet, design is finishing up that UX plan
<ahayzen> jhodapp, understood
<Elleo> -under*
<nik90> popey: ha there's your answer :)
<ahayzen> yeah what Elleo said :) therefore the audio should keep going even under OOM
<nik90> popey: in fact we have a branch where we use the SDK's statesaver to restore podbird state to what it was before it was OOM'd
<bfiller> mhall119: done
<popey> true
<mhall119> thanks bfiller
<ahayzen> nik90, you just saving the currenttab with the statesaver?
 * ahayzen has a branch for music that stores the whole stack so it is restorable, even after an app restart
<nik90> ahayzen: for now yes...I am planning on other stuff like playback state to ensure that the bottom bar gets shown appropriately when it returns
<nik90> ahayzen: do you store anything else?
<ahayzen> we are just deciding if you would want you whole stack restored after an app restart
<ahayzen> nik90, well i've done it in the Settings API not statesaver
<nik90> ahayzen: why? I thought the SDK statesaver was built for this very purpose
<ahayzen> nik90, playground here :) http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ahayzen/music-app/refactor-store-full-tab-path/revision/852
<Elleo> \
<ahayzen> nik90, well i was thinking about restoring it even after the app has restarted
<Elleo> oops
<nik90> ahayzen: also statesavers comes into effect *only* when the app is OOM'd
<nik90> ahayzen: ah ok
<ahayzen> nik90, just to play about .. not sure if to go for it yet still playing about
<nik90> ahayzen: well if you want the state restoration even after a normal exit, then settings api is the way to go. I guess there is a design decision involved then
<ahayzen> nik90, yeah exactly
<jhodapp> popey, ping
<popey> jhodapp: pong
<jhodapp> popey, can you give silo 25 a quick fix for this bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtubuntu-media/+bug/1438115
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1438115 in qtubuntu-media (Ubuntu) "Music App: Sometimes the "length" of the song is displayed as 0:00" [Undecided,In progress]
<popey> hmmm
<jhodapp> popey, on arale
<popey> jhodapp: how do I install that?
<jhodapp> popey, citrain device-upgrade 25 <device_passphrase> ubuntu
<popey> ok
<popey> jhodapp: yup, fixed
<jhodapp> popey, yay awesome
<jhodapp> thanks!
<popey> np
<popey> Thank you!
<popey> ahayzen: ^
<ahayzen> popey \o/ yey thanks for the quick fix jhodapp :D
<jhodapp> np
<jhodapp> it was a good bug to get fixed, would have shown up in other places
<nik90> hmm this just happened https://imgur.com/WnwPa5v and I am scarred to use UT as my daily phone a bit
<dexteruk> Hi Everyone, just getting to know ubuntu-touch, there seems to be a lot of android stuff boot-loaders, browser etc in here, or have i got it wrong
<dexteruk> I have just got the bq Ubuntu Phone, its really want to get to know the OS more, for example how are the drivers loaded as i see nothing in lsmod
<Elleo> jdstrand: heya; from the perspective of apps accessing the SD card is there any reason why we apps couldn't have confined access to <SD_Card>/<app_id>? It'd be a massive benefit for apps like podbird or cutespotify, where they download lots of data for use internally to be able to save them direct to the SD card without needing special permissions
<dexteruk> why webkit not gecko?
<Elleo> -we*
<Elleo> dexteruk: the browser uses oxide, which is our own chromium based rendering library
<Elleo> dexteruk: and the android stuff is purely for device drivers
<Elleo> dexteruk: they get loaded within an LXC container, but I don't know much in the way of details beyond that
<dexteruk> Because to be honest im gettting really feed up with big business saying what people can and cannot do, i got the ubuntu phone because i want to have a say... I dont want to be told that videos cannot be played on mobile devices, or 3G dongles wont work in your tablet
<dexteruk> Surely we should have control over what the outside world sees from us
<dexteruk> if i want to be seen as a mobile device i will goto the mobile version of the site
<dexteruk> So please any developers out there, please make ubuntu touch people centric, give us control, let us decide what we share with the outside world
<alesage> ahayzen, ping, have a music app weirdness to report, referred by jhodapp
<ahayzen> alesage, o/ define weirdness ;)
<dexteruk> Elleo: Thanks for the info, sorry for the rant just a little pissed with Android and generally anything to do with big business, i love anything open source its the only way forward
<alesage> ahayzen, song view, I seem to have a poisoned track which when tapped opens player-view but won't play, UI appears frozen briefly, later 'back' works, repeat
<alesage> ahayzen, unfortunately it'd be hard to reproduce *all* of my actions leading to this point but I can get logs, etc.
<ahayzen> alesage, sounds magical :) what format is the file?
<alesage> ahayzen, plays otherwise, mp3 I think
<ahayzen> alesage, are you able to send me that file that is having an issue... or is there anythign strange in the media-hub/music-app logs?
<alesage> ahayzen, I'm tailing the music-app log, propose to send all, there are some error-ish items here
<alesage> ahayzen, I'll open a bug?
<ahayzen> alesage, could you pastebin them so i can see?
<alesage> ahayzen, this'll be quite long http://paste.ubuntu.com/10931107
<ahayzen> alesage, do you know what the track is called so i can find it?
<ahayzen> alesage, 04- A Waste Land.mp3?
<alesage> ahayzen, Gopacapulco :)
<ahayzen> alesage, nothing unusual in the logs... can you pastebin the media-hub one as well?
<alesage> ahayzen, one sec
<ahayzen> alesage, also which device is this?
<ahayzen> alesage, oh hang on...
<alesage> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10931155
<ahayzen> Caught runtime exception from mediascanner:  Could not find media ///home/phablet/Music/music to test by/01 - Ariel Pink's Haunted Graffiti - Gopacapulco.mp3
<alesage> ahayzen, ^^
<ahayzen> alesage, mediascanner2 log as well please :)
<alesage> now my poor taste in music is exposed to the intarnetz
<ahayzen> lol
<alesage> ahayzen, http://paste.ubuntu.com/10931175/
<jhodapp> lol
<jhodapp> ahayzen, that's normal
<ahayzen> oh its not ms2 for once :) magic
<ahayzen> its weird like the lookup in ms2 failed once...other than that when it has been attempted to be played music-app seems ok
<jhodapp> ahayzen, I'll probably even be ripping out that code eventually once the tracklist stuff is complete
<ahayzen> alesage, are you able to send me the track?
<alesage> ahayzen, sure via e-mail maybe?
<ahayzen> alesage, yeah or i can download via a cloud share?
<melvster> hi guys ... ubuntu touch is awesome, I just bought a touch screen acer v11 and put ubuntu 15.10 on it ... it all works perfectly like a tablet, has this been true since 14.04 or is it new for 15.10?   AMAZING!!
<ahayzen> whichever is easiest
<melvster> most of what I use is responsive web apps anyway, so it really is a tablet experience for me out of the box ...
<ahayzen> jhodapp, you don't see anything odd in this media-hub log http://paste.ubuntu.com/10931155/ when playing  "Gopacapulco" ?
<ahayzen> alesage, is it bad if it plays on my device?
<jhodapp> ahayzen, nope, looks good to me...someone played it, paused it and then stopped
<ahayzen> alesage, are you on arale?
<alesage> ahayzen, yessir
<ahayzen> alesage, have you updated to the latest latest image? yesterdays one was a bit broken
<alesage> again it plays under other scenarios, just found a blockage and wanted to report in case there's a real bug there
<alesage> ahayzen, yes I'm fresh as of 30 min, image-testing as it happens
<ahayzen> hmm
<ahayzen> alesage, are you able to isolate the logs around a specific instance of the issue?
<ahayzen> as there are lots of repeats and its difficult to tell which one may be the one that plays/doesn't play
<jhodapp> melvster, glad you like it!
<alesage> actually it's at the very end, ahayzen, stopped activity to report
<alesage> I'll produce a fresh one if that helps
<ahayzen> hmmm
<melvster> jhodapp: I love it, been running ubuntu touch on the nexus4 for a year now, but this is a whole new level on a 11 inch screen, do you know which version of ubuntu this happened in, is it new for 15.10?
<alesage> freaky, right?
<ahayzen> alesage, so what exactly happens it just stops and doesn't play?
<jhodapp> melvster, I don't, it's been in there for a while to my knowledge
<melvster> awesome!  great work all! :D
<alesage> song view, songs listed => tap gopacapulco => player view opens, no sound, UI appears unresponsive
<alesage> moments later, 'back' works, go back and repeat indefinitely
<alesage> seems to be the same for other songs fwiw
<alesage> my queue is in a weird state maybe
<ahayzen> and does the sound ever work?
<ahayzen> if you then say hit play?
<alesage> ahayzen, no never
<ahayzen> magic
<alesage> ahayzen, actually exploring a little, e.g. through album view, same phenomenon from all when entering the player proper, no sound
<ahayzen> alesage, jhodapp, this part sounds bad... Failed to start a new media-hub player session:  org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.
<ahayzen> Failed to create a new media player backend. Video playback will not function.
<ahayzen> L1529 as the app is starting
<ahayzen> alesage, has your media-hub-server crashed?
<jhodapp> ahayzen, seems media-hub died
<ahayzen> ...L1529 in this log http://paste.ubuntu.com/10931107/
<ahayzen> does that show up in the media-hub log though? http://paste.ubuntu.com/10931155/
<alesage> fwiw http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10931358/ jhodapp ahayzen
 * ahayzen blames jhodapp ;)
<jhodapp> alesage, it's set to auto restart, so it's probably a new media-hub-server process
<alesage> pid looks low though . . .
<alesage> if I bounce it and it works what does that mean?
<alesage> nothing of interest in topo
<alesage> I feel like we don't have quite enough infos for a real bug here, is there more to collect jhodapp ahayzen ?
<alesage> s/topo/top/
<jhodapp> alesage, not really, if you can reproduce this again and again then I'd say file a bug
<jhodapp> might just be an edge case instance
<alesage> jhodapp, ok we'll archive what we have and I'll start fresh
<jhodapp> alesage, ok awesome
<mcphail> Can anyone confirm a bug in the music app/ media player for me?
<ahayzen> mcphail, i can in music.. which bug?
<mcphail> ahayzen: music player/media app won't play a file in a subdirectory with a # symbol in the path
<mcphail> ahayzen: e.g. not under "30 #1 hits"
<mcphail> ahayzen: i _think_ this is what is causing my problem...
<ahayzen> mcphail, interesting ... let me try
<ahayzen> mcphail, yeah that breaks it
<mcphail> ahayzen: is it the music player or media-hub which breaks?
<ahayzen> mcphail, music
<mcphail> ahayzen: ok, i'll file a bug
<ahayzen> mcphail, hang on just want to check which project to file against...
<mcphail> ok
<ahayzen> jhodapp, i'm getting this back http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10931522/ is this us or you?
<jhodapp> all you ;)
<jhodapp> haha, let me look
 * ahayzen spots ms2 mentioned
<ahayzen> maybe its the third part of the triangle this time
<jhodapp> ahayzen, that's an error that gstreamer couldn't decode the file
<ahayzen> ah
<ahayzen> jhodapp, #'s are allowed in uris right?
<jhodapp> ahayzen, in theory, but try without it
<ahayzen> jhodapp, well the bug mcphail is reporting is that if you have a # it breaks audio playback...i just added a # and now i can't play that track
<ahayzen> jhodapp, just wondered if the bug should be against music/mh or?
<jhodapp> ahayzen, seems it's gstreamer since it got down to the mh level, so file it against mh
<ahayzen> ok mcphail ^^ against media-hub please https://bugs.launchpad.net/media-hub
<mcphail> ahayzen: will do
<ahayzen> mcphail, and if you reference that pastebin it could be useful
<mcphail> ahayzen: np
<jhodapp> thanks mcphail
<ahayzen> thanks
<mcphail> bug 1449790 reported
<ubot5> bug 1449790 in Media Hub "Fails to play a file with a # (hash symbol) in the path" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1449790
<ahayzen> mcphail, thanks :)
<mcphail> ahayzen: my pleasure
#ubuntu-touch 2015-04-29
<robert_ancell> What's the recommended method for installing a silo onto an Ubuntu touch device?
<robert_ancell> I think it's running "phablet-config writable-image" and then apt-get installing the PPA but want to double check.
<jcbjoe> question im looking at some youtube vidoes and it shows the BQ Aquaris and the MeizuMX4 and they have ubuntu-touch like a final version .. could i run this build or version on a nexus 5 ?
<RAOF> robert_ancell: phablet-tools-citrain contains /usr/bin/citrain which has the “device-upgrade” command to snaffle packages from a silo.
<robert_ancell> RAOF, awesome. I thought such a tool might exist
<jcbjoe> anyone using a nexus 4 with or 5 with ubuntu-touch just trying to see if there is a final build or something since its actually being sold as a phone
<Elleo> jcbjoe: the nexus 4 is one of the official reference devices, so there are official images for that; for the nexus 5 there are only community ports (as I understand it they're fairly good ports, but with some battery issues and a few bits of hardware not working right)
<jcbjoe> got it
<sturmflut-work> Good morning everybody
<dholbach> good morning
<sturmflut-work> dholbach: Morning!
<dholbach> hey sturmflut-work
<kissiel> Mirv, hi! Do you have a minute?
<Mirv> kissiel: sure, at this hour :)
<kissiel> Mirv, I remember you helping us push checkbox-touch to the store
<kissiel> Mirv, is there a new way to do that, or someone still has to do it manually?
<Mirv> kissiel: someone else like popey might have the best answer if there's a new way for that, but there's still the old way too (well, it did change a bit but I should have the newest bits)
<kissiel> Mirv, mm, okay
<kissiel> Mirv, so still manual, eh? https://launchpad.net/checkbox-touch/+milestone/1.1 here's the current click, what else should I bring?
<Mirv> kissiel: the click looks good, let's in parallel wait for an answer whether you can upload it yourself and I'll try if I can upload (at first sight, it seems my setup has a python problem)
<kissiel> Mirv, allright, thanks, I'm off to meetings, I'll be back in ~60minutes
<popey> Mirv: kissiel I can upload for you
<Mirv> popey: so you do it via web or such?
<popey> yes
<popey> login to store, upload, like anyone else
<sil2100> popey, ogra_, jibel, davmor2, Mirv: hey guys, I changed the calendar to only have 2 morning and 2 evening meetings in the week - two on Monday to plan out the work for the whole week for both the EU and US timezone, one meeting on Thursday and one on Friday - those are more for 'promotion-like' decisions, as we usually have tests finished on those days
<Mirv> oh, modern times!
<Mirv> sil2100: ok, I can see that
<Mirv> makes sense
<popey> ok
<sil2100> popey, ogra_, jibel, davmor2, Mirv: we can adjust them later if this setup doesn't quite work
<davmor2> \o/ lie ins
<Mirv> popey: kissiel: well as usual popey can check what happened, I got click-toolbelt now ~working again with the new version of it, and I got https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/api/click-package-upload/com.ubuntu.checkbox/ but then an error when checking package status
<Mirv> sil2100: should we have a daily cat hangout anyhow?
<popey> Mirv: kissiel i see no changes to the app on the site.
<oscar__> hello
<Mirv> popey: yeah so the error message was probably correct in saying that there was an error
<popey> (nothing that indicates a new version uploaded)
<Mirv> popey: well, you can get the .click, gpg --verify it against the .sig and upload
<popey> hello oscar__
<popey> where from?
<popey> ah lp
<Mirv> popey: https://launchpad.net/checkbox-touch/+milestone/1.1
<popey> ta
<oscar__> How can I do to unlock the phone ubuntu
<popey> define "unlock"?
<kissiel> Mirv, I got no access to that URL
<popey> kissiel: it fails click-reviewer-tools anyway. http://paste.ubuntu.com/10937021/
<kissiel> popey, thanks!
<popey> kissiel: specifically you need to update the framework and spit out a new click - the store will reject it otherwise.
<walde079> susup guys
<kissiel> popey, understood, will fix,test and ping you guys in a bit
<davmor2> oscar__: how do you mean unlock?
<oscar__> yes it because I define as security a pin of 4 digits and then the terminal by mistake set the phablet password for letters.
<sil2100> Mirv: let's schedule a separate meeting for that ;) I'll join the cat club once we finally get ours!
<oscar__> I'm using the "BQ Ubuntu Edition"
<davmor2> popey: any ideas ^
<oscar__> :(
<oscar__> :(
<Mirv> oscar__: the terminal app itself shouldn't set the password as letters, but indeed it asks for the 4 digit pin code via normal keyboard, if that's what you mean? you can type your 4 digits to the terminal with that normal keyboard
<Mirv> sil2100: ok! ;)
<popey> yeah, its the same password
<popey> sudo / unlocking phone / terminal / file manager - same pin/passphrase
<Mirv> oh, I probably shouldn't be asking that but... any tips to hack app lifecycle for certain apps, if I accept to void all warranties and such? ;)
 * Mirv would like ssh connections to stay open
<Stskeeps> port mosh?
<oscar__> but I do not have access to the applications, and the keyboard is numeric :(
<Mirv> Stskeeps: hmm mosh might be an option here. I never really switched to that but in this case it might be time to switch.
<Stskeeps> Mirv: it's totally lovely.
<Mirv> so I've heard
<oscar__> if I connect via USB can access the phone's shell?
<popey> Mirv: i asked tvoss for a lifecycle exception for terminal - no reply
<popey> pmg suggested it should be possible if developer mode switch is on.
<popey> which I think is reasonable
<oscar__> yes
<oscar__> yes is active :(
<sil2100> Mirv: btw. isn't there a LP team for cat owners or something? ;p
<oscar__> I activated the mode of development because he was not able to change the password for the root user.
<oscar__> And now? How can I get around the situation?
<popey> oscar__: what is the problem you have right now?
<popey> oscar__: Your password, set in System Settings -> Security & Privacy. That's the same as the password you use in Terminal, and sudo.
<popey> So what is currently broken?
<oscar__> to access the application asks for the security pin.
<oscar__> and enter the pin does not accept
<oscar__> yes this the same password
<popey> you can lock and unlock your phone with the same pin?
<jgdx> Mirv, +1 for mosh!
<jgdx> a truly "you're not going to look back" system
<oscar__> I am enter the same pin and not to allow unlock
<popey> oscar__: what exactly did you do? You said something about root password? What did you do to set that?
<davmor2> and why
<popey> jgdx: yeah, mosh would be even more amazing if network manager wasn't broken in 15.04 :(
<seb128> popey, how broken?
<Mirv> popey: ok. yeah, reasonable under dev mode.
<Mirv> sil2100: not sure if there's yet :D
<popey> seb128: you can't have two network cards on the same machine on the same lan (e.g. Wired & Wifi on same network)
<popey> known bug
<oscar__> the console changed the password of the phablet user to "enter" and I enabled the developer so because he was not able to.  As a safety had set the blockades pin 4440.
<seb128> weird, wfm
<popey> at the same time?
<popey> it's known upstream too, and fixed with a patch I believe
<seb128> dunno
<Mirv> jgdx: just reading http://blog.cloudpassage.com/2012/09/25/mitigating-security-risks-mosh/ though :)
<seb128> it routes through one at least
<popey> right, thats the problem, "same time" is the key phrase
<popey> not if both are on
<seb128> I get access to internet&co
<seb128> well I'm connected to both
<seb128> and I can access to machines local&internet
<seb128> not sure what else you could be doing
<popey> me?
<seb128> specifying the source interface?
<popey> it's known upstream, not just me
<seb128> well, I'm unsure how you can see the bug if everything is working
<popey> cyphermox said it's on his to-do list
<seb128> you want to force packets to go through the wifi?
<seb128> or the eth?
<seb128> and not the system to pick one for you?
<popey> no, i just want it to work
<oscar__> currently only have the numeric keypad to unlock and does not accept the pin
<popey> it drops packets for 30 seconds, then works for 30 seconds
<seb128> oh, urg
<Mirv> + setting up mosh without making image writable (which I try to avoid currently) seems a bit hard since one isn't allowed to execute binaries form /home/phablet. who cares about security.. oh, right, me
<seb128> I don't see that here, not sure why
<popey> are both interfaces on same lan segment?
<Mirv> but yes, thanks for reminding about mosh anyway, either that or disabling lifecycle management for terminal
<popey> same subnet?
<seb128> well, if cyphermox is on it let's hope he fixes it for those who get the issue
<seb128> popey, my home config is a modem/dsl router with eth ports and a wifi ap
<seb128> which I'm both using directly connected to my laptop/dock station
<seb128> nothing else
<seb128> so I guess so?
<seb128> I'm not a sysadmin, didn't play with anything
<popey> seb128: bug 1436330
<seb128> just plugged the dock to the router
<ubot5> bug 1436330 in network-manager (Ubuntu Vivid) "Network Manager doesn't set metric for local networks any more, causing connection issues" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1436330
<seb128> and enabled wifi
<davmor2> oscar__: what?  I think you are losing us.  The console doesn't change anything.  It might ask you to Enter your Password.  The password is your pin.  The only way it would of change would be if you changed it.
<seb128> popey, thanks
<oscar__> then I do not know what happened, because it changed the initial pin :(
<popey> oscar__: did you use passwd on the command line, or some other tool to set the password?
<popey> oscar__: you said you set root password?
<oscar__> yes
<oscar__> :(
<popey> what did you do?
<popey> Please, answer the questions specificall, as it's very hard to help when you don't, but answer questions we didn't ask.
<popey> *specifically
<oscar__> I apologize, but in the end did the following:  sudo -i
<popey> ok.
<popey> that should work fine.
<popey> what else?
<oscar__> then i set the password
<oscar__> then i set the password:  passwd phablet
<popey> ok, that's fine.
<popey> so whatever you set the password to... that _is_ your pin
<davmor2> popey: yeah the issue is going to be that the lock screen is set to pin so no way to type in a password
<davmor2> popey: you can't type in boo with 1234
<davmor2> popey: sound like oscar__ changed the password in the terminal but that didn't change the input method of the login screen
<oscar__> I changed to a different and letters.
<popey> right, I agree with davmor2
<popey> connect via adb and then "passwd phablet" and set it to 1234 temporarily?
<popey> then use system settings to set it to something better
<oscar__> And now I have no way to unlock because the keyboard is just like digits.
<davmor2> oscar__: read popey 's lines above it gives a possible solution
<boichev> Does the upgrade to 15.05 require something special because I can't see it on the Aquaris 4.5 ?
<oscar__> okay I'll see how I do it on mac
<popey> boichev: we haven't released a 15.04 update for bq phones yet
<seb128> jgdx, hey, any idea how what info to ask on issues like https://askubuntu.com/questions/614635/no-cellular-data-after-update ?
<boichev> popey: ahh I see :) thanks
<oscar__> I need a few minutes I'll be back
<oscar__> Thank you for your support
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy World Wish Day! :-D
<oscar__> The operating system apple where I can get the binary for debugging the mobile phone?
<popey> you probably need adb from some android package
<oscar__> nice
<oscar__> :(
<oscar__> to have the lock screen can not access the device via USB
<popey> oh, yeah.
<popey> This is a pickle.
<davmor2> popey, oscar__ : adb won't work the phone isn't unlocked....maybe factory reset from the recovery
<popey> ugh.
<oscar__> And how I do it? how can I do a reset to factory can not unlock the screen?
<davmor2> oscar__: give me 2 minutes
<oscar__> okay davmor2
<davmor2> oscar__: reboot the phone and press and keep the volume up key pressed.  When you get the menu screen press volume up till the arrow is on recovery, ping me once you have that
<oscar__> yes works!!!!
<davmor2> oscar__: once the arrow is on recovery, press the volume down
<oscar__> thank you very much !!!! you guys are the greatest !!!
<davmor2> oscar__: there is more yet
<davmor2> oscar__: you should now be on a screen with the ubuntu logo right?
<popey> davmor2: sounds like he's fixed himself :)
<oscar__> is identical to the bootloader android, is already doing recovery.
<davmor2> oscar__: so you did the factory reset and are happy now \o/  you will lose all data but you will have a working phone again :)
<oscar__> no :(
<oscar__> It is in the same situation :(
<davmor2> oscar__: did you do the factory reset?
<davmor2> oscar__: or did you just go into recovery
<ulrichard> I just had an incoming call, while I had the telephone app open. It rang, but I couldn't figure out how to accept it. Is that a known problem?
<davmor2> oscar__: well do you need me to take you through resetting it?
<oscar__> wait
<oscar__> Now to try again unwittingly chose the "bootloader", how can I do to get back to the menu?
<oscar__> the screen is to appear: Fastboot mode ...
<oscar__> how can I return to the menu?
<davmor2> oscar__: I didn't say bootloader
<davmor2> oscar__: I said recovery
<oscar__> sorry
<davmor2> oscar__: press the power button and vol up button for a very long time.
<oscar__> ok
<davmor2> oscar__: then select recovery and press the volume down
<oscar__> yes did it. this time appears the logo of ubuntu
<davmor2> one second let me get to the same place now
<davmor2> oscar__: on the recovery page press volume up that should give you a menu
<davmor2> oscar__: now press down to wipe data/factory reset
<oscar__> yes
<davmor2> oscar__: now press power
<davmor2> oscar__: then press down till you get to the Yes -- delete all user data
<oscar__> now: -- Wiping data...
<oscar__> Data wipe complete.
<davmor2> oscar__: when that finishes select reboot the system now
<oscar__> ok
<davmor2> oscar__: you back setting up your phone now right?
<oscar__> Now yes. Factory reset done!
<oscar__> Yes it works perfectly.
<oscar__> Thanks again for your help and patience in helping me. Grateful.
<davmor2> oscar__: now just remember that the pin you set is the system password throughout
<davmor2> oscar__: no worries glad you are back to a working system]
<popey> nice one davmor2
<popey> davmor2: we should document this...
<popey> http://askubuntu.com/questions/609938/how-do-i-factory-reset-a-bq-aquaris-e4-5-ubuntu-edition-from-the-handset
<popey> someone has :)
<davmor2> \o/
<oscar__> I'll see what happened. I will try to reproduce the same mistake. It seems that when setting the screen lock as four numbers and then in terminal change to another type of password is not very clear.
<oscar__> Thanks for everything !!!
<davmor2> oscar__: you can change it to a password just use the tool provided in system-setting rather than the terminal
<oscar__> Yes it makes sense :)
<Se7> morning all
<jgdx> seb128, hm, I'll take a look
<TenLeftFingers> Looking at bugs filed against the browser. I don't see anything for what I'm experiencing - the notification bar sometimes overlaps the top of the browser. Sometimes the browser moves up and covers the notification bar (although swiping down still works). But on first launch, it typically displays itself beneath the notification area like other apps. should I file this?
<sturmflut-work> Saviq: Ping
<Saviq> sturmflut-work, wassup?
<sturmflut-work> Saviq: Regarding the e-mail from Davide Alberelli about the "False Roaming", this is a somewhat special and complicated case. Two german providers joined their network and it is intentional that the phone roams from one into the other. The only difference I see between Android and Ubuntu Touch is that Android apparently roams to the other network and activates mobile data *without* the user having to activate "data roaming".
<Saviq> sturmflut-work, well, yeah, that's what I meant, we need to differentiate between "local/national" and "abroad" roaming
<sturmflut-work> Saviq: Sadly the situation is complicated further by the fact that the two providers are changing their configurations during normal operation, sometimes one region at a time, and they have lots of MVNOs on their network too which all have to change their settings as well. There are lots of problems with non-Ubuntu phones too. I wonder if the problem can be properly debugged at the moment.
<Saviq> sturmflut-work, dunno, we might need to introduce network-specific quirks if we can't reliably determine stuff from the network props and such
<Saviq> sturmflut-work, it's why I asked for a bug report so that people that know more about this can relate
<sturmflut-work> Saviq: I have the necessary SIM cards and phones here, but am short on time at the moment. Should I come up with something today I'll try to file a proper bug report.
<Saviq> sturmflut-work, thanks, very much appreciated
<jgdx> popey, what's the issue with nm and mosh?
<popey> jgdx: bug in nm causes machines with more than one network connection to fail to talk to the network
<popey> not a mosh problem
<jgdx> yes, nm on 15.04 has been a treat so far :p
<popey> lies
<popey> it never connects for me on wake from suspend.
<popey> i have to manually fiddle the connections
<jgdx> Wi-Fi? Mine's ultra quick, the connected notification is there immediately after login
<popey> this is a known bug
<popey> upstream
<jgdx> ah
<jgdx> communication between wpa and nm is at a new low I find
<ledtape> yotelet
<sturmflut-work> Saviq: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ofono/+bug/1449990
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1449990 in ofono (Ubuntu) "National Data Roaming on the bq Aquaris E4.5" [Undecided,New]
<sturmflut-work> Saviq: I'll be leaving germany in a couple of hours so if something vital is missing it would be best if you could tell me within the next two hours, otherwise I may not be able to help until monday
<Saviq> sturmflut-work, this is awesome, thanks
<matv1> question: how come Document Viewer so much faster at displaying large files than the other pdf viewers in the store?
<lotuspsychje> matv1: maybe its built with lightweight use in mind
<lotuspsychje> like mupdf for ubuntu desktop
<kissiel> popey, still here? :) I've created follow-up release of  checkbox, now click-review complains only about being unconfined; it's here https://launchpad.net/checkbox-touch/trunk/1.1.1/+download/com.ubuntu.checkbox_1.1.1_multi.click
<popey> kissiel: ok!
<popey> kissiel: want it uploaded and published?
<kissiel> popey, I surely  do :)
<popey> kissiel: got a changelog of what's new from 1.0.2?
<kissiel> popey, http://paste.ubuntu.com/10939818/
<seb128> jgdx, thanks
<kissiel> popey, is this okay?
<popey> perfect
<matv1> lotuspsychje yeah maybe  but i feel its more to it  thn that. guess i would have to dive into the code
<popey> kissiel: done, 1.1.1 is in the store
<kissiel> popey, \o/
<kissiel> popey, thank you! Now, the other thing... Is there any piece of info about how to push such unconfined apps?
<popey> kissiel: i don't understand the question.
<kissiel> popey, sorry; do we have to do this manually every time?
<popey> yes
<lotuspsychje> matv1: maybe this is a good start? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-docviewer-app
<popey> matv1: what other pdf viewers?
<kissiel> popey, well, ok...
<popey> matv1: docviewer is written in C++, there is only one other I know of and it's js.
<popey> that may explain it :)
<matv1> PdfjsViewer
<matv1> right
<lotuspsychje> yeah i agree pdfviewer lags much more
<popey> kissiel: we have restrictions on unconfined apps in the store, but feel free to email me whenever you want to upload, or just ping me on irc.
<kissiel> popey, if it's ok with you, I'll do that :) thanks for the support
<popey> np
<sturmflut-work> Saviq, mterry: Can I add anything else to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1421455 ? I thought about profiling the system with perf, but looks like there is no perf for this kernel.
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1421455 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Slow wake up time on physical power button pressed" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<sturmflut-work> mterry: By the way, according to strace upowerd tries to open a bunch of non-existing files in /sys/devices/platform/battery/power_supply/battery/ every ten seconds on the bq.
<mterry> sturmflut-work, curious...  :-/
<mterry> sturmflut-work, might be worth its own bug
<sturmflut-work> mterry: I filed one, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/upower/+bug/1450026
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1450026 in upower (Ubuntu) "upowerd regularly tries to open a number of non-existant sysfs files on the bq Aquaris E.45" [Undecided,New]
<sturmflut-work> Argh, I wrote "E.45"
<kenvandine> popey, what's the url to your click mirror?
<popey> heheh
<popey> for me, 192.168.1.2 ㋛
<popey> for you, http;//popey.mooo.com/mirror/clicks/
<kenvandine> popey, thanks!
<popey> np
<kenvandine> popey, what would i do without you :)
<popey> probably setup your own mirror eventually
<cwayne_> that sounds like a lot of work
<popey> it's also a lot of space
<popey> I need to run fdupes on it to make hard links rather than having duplicated clicks/snaps everywhere
<mcphail> a click mirror? Do you have lots of apparmor-disrespecting goodies on there?
<popey> unlikely
<popey> its stuff that has already hit the store
<mcphail> aah!
<popey> and only the stuff that is not pay-for
<popey> 140G	/srv/touch/clicks/
<popey> :S
<mcphail> wow
<mcphail> that suggests the app ecosystem is quite healthy
<popey> as I say, lots of dupes
<popey> 140G	/srv/touch/clicks/
<popey> oops
<popey> http://popey.mooo.com/mirror/clicks/graph_clicks.png
 * mcphail hopes btrfs gets automatic deduplication powers soon
<popey> mcphail: yeah, this is a btrfs volume
<mcphail> popey: aliasing "cp" to "cp --reflink=auto" can help
<cyphermox> popey: seb128: I have the fix for routing wired vs. wifi, I'm testing that right now
 * popey hugs cyphermox 
<cyphermox> popey: https://launchpad.net/~mathieu-tl/+archive/ubuntu/build-tests/+sourcepub/4972466/+listing-archive-extra
<cyphermox> if you want to give it a shot, it should be built soonish
<popey> ooh
<popey> I would _love_ to. thanks
<cyphermox> I haven't tested the actual failure case yet (wiating for the build to finish), but it looks like it's using the proper metrics now, so I'm confident
<popey> cyphermox: I'll let you know :)
<SturmFlut> mterry: you might be interested in the comment to bug 1421455 I just submitted
<ubot5> bug 1421455 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Slow wake up time on physical power button pressed" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1421455
<mterry> SturmFlut, curious
<SturmFlut> mterry: Well, if I look at all those strange kernel messages from Mediatek drivers, nothing seems curious anymore
<mterry> :)
<SturmFlut> mterry: I was thinking about the SD card as a source of problems. I follow linux-mmc and power saving for those things is just broken, it would maybe explain why different users see different delays, but then I realized that the original bug report came from a Nexus 4 and that one has no SD card slot.
<SturmFlut> mterry: In the end it must be something introduced by Android or Mediatek, because the vanilla kernel apparently does not even accept "on" as a value to be written to /sys/power/state
<mterry> SturmFlut, well the description for this bug says "This is not so bad on nexus4."  There are other wake/screen problems in Touch, but this specific bug seems to mostly hit the BQ
<john-mcaleely> popey, may I ask a random question? What's the lp project for the file manager app
<john-mcaleely> ?
<BOHverkill> john-mcaleely: i think this: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-filemanager-app
<john-mcaleely> BOHverkill, that does look right. thanks!
<popey> john-mcaleely: BOHverkill is correct
<BOHverkill> john-mcaleely: np
<popey> incoming bugs?
<BOHverkill> popey: ;)
<john-mcaleely> popey, not this time. want to point someone at a place to contribute :-)
<popey> \o/
<popey> YAY!
<BOHverkill> john-mcaleely: for the next time: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Avengers ;)
<popey> also point them to me
 * popey puts on his cape and swooshes out
<john-mcaleely> :-)
<john-mcaleely> BOHverkill, good page. thanks
<BOHverkill> john-mcaleely: np ;)
<SturmFlut> Is it possible to change the kernel command line of the device? Without breaking too much
<SturmFlut> mterry: ^^
<mterry> SturmFlut, I'm not sure how, to be honest
<mterry> I guess you edit /boot/ stuff...
<SturmFlut> mterry: Probably by changing either the bootloader settings or the bootloader itself
<SturmFlut> mterry: /boot is empty on the phone :/
<SturmFlut> mterry: I'm checking out the krillin kernel code, maybe I can find anything
<mterry> ooph, good luck!  :)
<greyback> SturmFlut: the "fastboot" tool has a "-c" switch that "overrides kernel commandline" - I'd be careful if I were you though
<ogra_> SturmFlut, abootimg ...
<SturmFlut> greyback, ogra_ : Thanks!
<ogra_> SturmFlut, hmm, i might be wrong ... seems to not work on krillin
<SturmFlut> ogra_: Yes, I just extracted the boot.img and there is an empty cmdline statement in bootimg.cfg
<ogra_> SturmFlut, right, but not sure how to get that properly back in place once you changed it
<ogra_> did you dd it out of the partition on the phone ?
<ogra_> abootimg can change the commandline in place without extracting btw
<SturmFlut> ogra_: Ah, wait a moment, I have to look around a bit more
<SturmFlut> ogra_: Which partition is it on the phone? /dev/mmcblk0boot0? Can't find it
<ogra_> ondra, ^^ ?
<ogra_> ondra, is there a way for SturmFlut to dd the boot.img out of a device partition ?
<ondra> SturmFlut which one are you looking for? boot image partition?
<ogra_> yeah
<ondra> ogra_ SturmFlut $ cat /dev/boot > /cache/boot_backup.img
<ondra> it will read whole partition, including zeros on the end
<ogra_>  /dev/BOOT i guess then
<SturmFlut> ondra: My core goal is to pass the "debug" option to the kernel so I can maybe find this stupid power management issue
<ondra> but no harm there, it's just 20M
<ondra> SturmFlut you can then unpack boot image
<ondra> SturmFlut easiest way to pass kern commands is to update little kernel
<SturmFlut> ondra: Any documentation on that?
<ondra> SturmFlut sorry it's actually /dev/bootimg
<ondra> SturmFlut in recovery
<ondra> SturmFlut hmm probably not
<ondra> SturmFlut so probably easier for you to play with boot.img
<ogra_> yeah, once you can dd/cat it to an img abootimg should be easily usable
<ogra_> (and you dont need to unpack to set the cmdline)
<SturmFlut> I will hate Google forever for not specifying a proper boot process for Android
<SturmFlut> ogra_, ondra: Okay, I pulled the contents of /dev/bootimg, extracted it and the "cmdline =" in the extracted bootimg.cfg is empty as well. So I checked against the boot.img contained in device-0142302186687e3e48e6987283f6caf5d471a4160f98aa6a3cb7658f96471297.tar.xz (krillin r21 firmware file) and everything is identical.
<ogra_> SturmFlut, ah, cool
<ogra_> then you should just be able too use abootimg -u on it
<ogra_> abootimg -u /path/to/boot.img -c "cmdline=foobar"
<ogra_> and to unset it again
<ogra_> abootimg -u /path/to/boot.img -c "cmdline="
<ondra> SturmFlut yep, it should be identical
<SturmFlut> ondra: But then where does the kernel get its default kernel command line from?
<ondra> SturmFlut from little kernel
<ondra> SturmFlut which is /dev/uboot
<SturmFlut> ondra: Ah, I was wondering about this "little kernel" the whole time ;) It's just uBoot
 * kissiel is away: break
<ondra> SturmFlut yep
<SturmFlut> How do I recover in the worst case? fastboot and a full reinstall?
<SturmFlut> ondra: How do I write my new boot.img back to the device? Just stuff it in /dev/bootimg again?
<SturmFlut> ondra: How do I write my new boot.img back to the device? Just stuff it in /dev/bootimg again?
<ogra_> SturmFlut, if you just want to add something the boot.img is the less dangerous option
<ogra_> SturmFlut, if you just want to add something the boot.img is the less dangerous option
<ogra_> if you actually want to modify an existing value it gets more tricky
<SturmFlut> Well, the goal is still to put the kernel in debug mode, just temporary
<ogra_> yeah, i would use boot.img for that
<SturmFlut> ogra_: I think there is a misunderstanding. I already used abootimg -u and changed the cmdline value. Now I have a new boot.img file, what do I do with it? Do I dd it back into /dev/bootimg? Or do I use fastboot to flash it?
<ogra_> i guess both will work
<ogra_> wait a sec til ondra is back at his place :)
<SturmFlut> I have to switch trains, see you later maybe
<ondra> SturmFlut just cat it back
<ondra> SturmFlut cat new-boot.img > /dev/bootimg
<AnssiG> hi, has anyone tried updating phone system image via 3g?
<Mike100> hello
<Mike100> .
<Mike100> .
<Mike100> .
<Mike100> .
<Mike100> .
<Mike100> .
<Mike100> .
<Mike100> .
<Mike100> .
<Mike100> .
<Mike100> anybody here?
<gingermouse> I have a bunch of click packages I'd like to install. What's the command for that? pkcon seems to complain about signature verification.
<sergiusens> gingermouse: add --allow-unauthenticated
<ogra_> gingermouse, pkcon install-local --allow-untrausted /path/to/click
<ogra_> bah
<ogra_> --allow-untrusted
<ogra_> sergiusens, you are so snappy already :P
<gingermouse> Thanks sergiusens and ogra
<gingermouse> *_
<ogra_> (--allow-unauthenticated is a snappy option. wont work with click)
 * popey notes we lost --allow-untrusted from the /topic :)
<popey> oh, it's in #ubuntu-app-devel :)
<ogra_> popey, wrong channel perhaps ?
<popey> haha
<ogra_> :)
<popey> ace
 * popey walks away from computers for the day
<Mike100> anyways what;s this channel for , ubuntu smartphones?
<popey> this one Mike100
<popey> and please don't do the dots thing
 * k1l_ sets mode: popey +confused
<popey> true dat
<ogra_> low beer level ?
<popey> wine and chilli tonight, and testing network manager :D
<popey> o/
<gingermouse> While I have you attentions, does anyone know how to make the X11 apps run on it like Will Cooke was doing? I think you need to add a PPA, but I don't know which one.
<popey> willcooke: ^
<willcooke> gingermouse, it's broken right now, we're fixing it
<willcooke> then the plan is to get it in to the archive so you can apt-get install it
<willcooke> caveat being it's not ready for general use, so expect further breakage
<gingermouse> willcooke: I'm okay with breakage. I'm mostly trying to run hexchat since there aren't any IRC clients available.
<Mike100> my ubuntu crashed
<Mike100> my ubuntu crashed
<Mike100> my ubuntu crashed
<Mike100> my ubuntu crashed
<Mike100> my ubuntu crashed
<Mike100> my ubuntu crashed
<Mike100> my ubuntu crashed
<Mike100> my ubuntu crashed
<Mike100> my ubuntu crashed
<Mike100> my ubuntu crashed
<Mike100> my ubuntu crashed
<Mike100> my ubuntu crashedmy ubuntu crashedmy ubuntu crashedmy ubuntu crashedmy ubuntu crashedmy ubuntu crashedmy ubuntu crashedmy ubuntu crashedmy ubuntu crashedmy ubuntu crashedmy ubuntu crashedmy ubuntu crashedmy ubuntu crashedmy ubuntu crashedmy ubuntu crashedmy ubuntu crashedmy ubuntu crashedmy ubuntu crashedmy ubuntu crashedmy ubuntu crashedmy ubuntu crashedmy ubuntu crashedmy ubuntu crashedmy ubuntu crashedmy ubuntu crashedmy ubuntu crashedmy ubuntu crash
<Mike100> my ubuntu crashedmy ubuntu crashedmy ubuntu crashedmy ubuntu crashedmy ubuntu crashedmy ubuntu crashedmy ubuntu crashedmy ubuntu crashedmy ubuntu crashedmy ubuntu crashedmy ubuntu crashedmy ubuntu crashedmy ubuntu crashedmy ubuntu crashedmy ubuntu crashedmy ubuntu crashedmy ubuntu crashedmy ubuntu crashedmy ubuntu crashedmy ubuntu crashedmy ubuntu crashedmy ubuntu crashedmy ubuntu crashedmy ubuntu crashedmy ubuntu crashedmy ubuntu crashedmy ubuntu crash
<willcooke> sigh
<gingermouse> =/
<willcooke> gingermouse, the PPA is from mlankhorst in Launchpad, but will be moving soonish
<gingermouse> Ah okies.
<willcooke> once you've added the PPA apt-get update and apt-get install xserver-xorg-xmir
<willcooke> then you can apt-get install X applications
<willcooke> (bearing in mind you need to make the image writeable and expand its size)
<ogra_> and that you lose all upgrade support ...
<willcooke> and then you need a hacky shell script to launch things in the right order
<gingermouse> Is it this one? https://launchpad.net/~mlankhorst/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<willcooke> yeah
<SturmFlut> ogra_: Okay, writing boot.img back to /dev/bootimg didn't break my device, but it also didn't boot with the new cmdline.
<willcooke> but it's broken
<ogra_> it will also break completely at some point, be prepared to re-flash
<willcooke> yup
<willcooke> it's really not ready yet :)
 * ogra_ looks forward to get rid of apt on the images
<gingermouse> Heh, I totally get that. I did try and get it working earlier by pausing one of your YouTube videos and copying the script/.desktop file
<willcooke> gingermouse, once we've fixed it and it's in the archive then I will post on G+ with proper instructions :)
<willcooke> gingermouse, the .desktop file is fairly generic, it needs to point the EXEC to a shell script which:
<willcooke> launches Xmir
<ogra_> snappy install xmir FTW !
<gingermouse> As soon as that happens, I can maybe start using Ubuntu as a daily driver! +D
<willcooke> :)
<gingermouse> *=D
<SturmFlut> ondra: Sorry for disappearing. Now, how to install my new and updated boot.img on the device? fastboot flash boot?
<ogra_> SturmFlut, he said you should just cat it back
<willcooke> script needs to: 1) launch Xmir, 2) wait for it to load, 3) maybe launch an X based WM (eg icewm), 4) launch the X application passing in the display number from 1
<SturmFlut> ogra_: Hmmmm, I'll retry. It didn't have any effect the first time. Maybe I screwed up somewhere.
<ogra_> did you check the boot.img with abootimg -i ?
<willcooke> gingermouse, I'm going EOD now but email me, ping me on G+, ping me on here tomorrow if you need more info
<willcooke> ta ta
<gingermouse> willcooke: Thanks!
<willcooke> np
<Mike100> hello gingermouse
<Mike100> my keyboard has some issues
<Mike100> the enter key  stucks sometimes
<ondra> SturmFlut you can do both cat it back, or fastboot
<fredericc38> hi !!
<SturmFlut> ogra_: I'll document this once I figure it out completely, this Android stuff is just horrible. As if it would have killed them to just give us UEFI on ARM.
<SturmFlut> ogra_: according to abootimg -i the cmdline is correct.
<ondra> SturmFlut just fastboot it then
<SturmFlut> ondra: Will do
<ogra_> SturmFlut, yeah, UEFI or even grub would be so cool
<ogra_> one day we sell millions and millions of devcies and manufacturers open up the drivers for use that will happen
<ogra_> in 10 years or so :P
<fredericc38> I swap to touch since several weeks and I got a problem with crontab and syncevolution. Someone is confident with. thanks
<ogra_> fredericc38, can you be more detailed ? what did you try, what didnt work exactly etc
<ogra_> note that cron will only run when the device is not suspended
<ogra_> it wont wake it up
<fredericc38> ok thanks manually I can sync with my owncloud server (addressbook and contacts)but when I "crontab -e" my command line "syncevolution owncloud" that's working.
<fredericc38> ok thanks manually I can sync with my owncloud server (addressbook and contacts)but when I "crontab -e" my command line "syncevolution owncloud" that's not working.
<ogra_> did you check syslog for errors ?
<fredericc38> there is no error in syslog.
<fredericc38> I just can see that contab happen
<fredericc38> @hourly /usr/bin/syncevolution owncloud
<ogra_> did you try using a proper format for the time there ... instead of @hourly ?
<fredericc38> yes.... same thing
<fredericc38> but in same time I synchronize my picture with rsync and that's working properly.
<ogra_> and you set the crontab up as the phabelt user ?
<ogra_> *phablet
<utu8o> is there a stable version yet? just wondering
<ogra_> there are phones on slae, yes
<ogra_> *sale
<utu8o> this is made for convertible laptops and desktops too right?
<ogra_> not yet ...
<mcphail> fredericc38:  I don't think crontab fires whenever the screen switches off
<ogra_> in a year or so ...
<ogra_> currently it is only phones and tablets
<utu8o> is the there touchscreen and desktop mode or just touchscreen?
<ogra_> mcphail, fredericc38,  yeah thats what i said above ...
<ogra_> cron will not wake up the devices
<ogra_> utu8o, currently only touchscreen ... with focus on phones ...
<utu8o> oh ok
<ogra_> (and specifically the preinstallled phones that are/go on sale)
<mcphail> ogra_: sorry, missed that
<ogra_> :)
<mcphail> fredericc38: remember all the usual caveats with cron: making sure you use full paths and are executing the commands from the correct directory etc
 * mterry is having trouble getting anything to flash onto mako or krillin
<mterry> anyone else?
<SturmFlut> ogra_: I lost most of my respect for ARM the day I found out that they never specified a standard way to boot a system, and then I lost the little bit that was left when I found out that most parts of an ARM system do not support autoconfiguration and enumeration.
<ogra_> SturmFlut, well, u-boot is a quasi standard since a while
<wxl> hey folks, android device manager interacts with frameworks, right? cuz it sure doesn't seem to be able to detect my phone
<SturmFlut> ogra_: a quasi-standard bootloader is no replacement for a proper boot specification and a proper firmware interface. Luckily we are finally getting UEFI and APCI on AArch64, but that wasn't ARMs own idea, other people had to force it onto them. I hate to say it, but Intel got that one right. It is nearly impossible to build an x86 system that won't boot a standard Linux distribution kernel. While it is nearly impossible to build a Linux kernel
<SturmFlut> that will boot on more than one ARM SoC.
<studio_> hi
<SturmFlut> ogra_: That's why you can just put standard Ubuntu on a Windows tablet, but you can't put standard Ubuntu on an Android phone.
<fredericc38> "<ogra_> mcphail, fredericc38,  yeah thats what i said above ..." but that's working with rsync....(sorry I was at the dinner)
<studio_> how to use mirscreencast to make a "cast" on my own network?
<SturmFlut> studio_: I remember an old e-mail on the mailing list about that, and from what I recall WiFi was not good enough for it in the end, the guy doing it had to attach an USB Ethernet adapter. Or something like that.
<SturmFlut> studio_: https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone/msg11787.html
<SturmFlut> studio_: I think the best solution was https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone/msg11826.html
<studio_> SturmFlut, i thought i can compare to raspivid, for raspberry and vcl. for exp: raspivid -fps 25 -o - -t 0 -w 600 -h 400 | cvlc --no-inhibit stream:///dev/stdin --sout '#rtp{sdp=rtsp://:8554/}' :demux=h264. but demux seems to be raw or tomething like that?
<SturmFlut> studio_: I have no idea. I just remembered the discussion about it, have never used it myself.
<studio_> SturmFlut, your example is not a live stream
<SturmFlut> studio_: It is supposed to be, in the last e-mail I linked to he uses mplayer and calls mirscreencast in a while loop.
<studio_> that guy is using nc
<studio_> i'd like to make a broadcast
<jcbjoe> im getting my nexus 4 soon and im wondering how is the battery life on it with ubuntu-touch
<studio_> is "mirscreencast" just the name for a capture-tool or can it handle a "cast"?
<anpok> the capture tool
<studio_> ok
<studio_> anpok, have you ever tried to make a live stream from your device?
<anpok> iirc there is a problem with the tool right now
<anpok> at least in vivid
<studio_> i can't test in the moment, because i am on android right now. i was just reading about miraclecast and mirscreencast.
<ogra_> studio_, i think you need to wait til the WIFI driver actually supports that mode
<ogra_> WIFI AP mode and PTP mode will also get you miracast support ... once that landed
<studio_> ogra_, i think i also have to wait for the "root less X" ;)
<ogra_> no idea about that one, but currently the WIFI driver will definitely block you
<studio_> i do not understand, i can dot do something like "mirscreencast -m /var/run/mir_socket" ... | cvlc ... demux=raw?
<ogra_> the mirscreencast scripts on the ML can surely kind of serve as a workaround hack :)
<ogra_> though yoou would have to find a solution for sound, i think the guy only did it for video
<popey> cyphermox: <3 - looks fixed here!
<studio_> ah, sound is the problem, sorry, i just thought about the video ...
<popey> gstreamer can send audio over the network
<ogra_> or bluetooth
<ogra_> i doubt the script solutiopn is good enough for smoothly streaming movies or some such though
<ogra_> but try it
<studio_> bluetooth can send the video in 60fps?
<ogra_> no, i was talking about audio +
<studio_> ok :)
<popey> you cant send video smoothly any way you do it
<popey> mirscreencast on the bq can't capture fast enough
<studio_> ogra_, for me BT and Audio-Streaming was never working from the bq E4.5 to my Ubuntu Desktop 14.04, is there a how-to?
<ogra_> dunno, i never streamed to another PC ... it works flawless to BT speackers, my HIFI system and various other BT audio devices
<studio_> you never tried to a Ubuntu-Desktop?
<ogra_> no
<studio_> :(
<SturmFlut> ondra, ogra_: Oh, the joys of vendor kernels. Writing to /dev/bootimg will result in a kernel stack trace on my device. That's why it didn't work.
<ogra_> lovely :)
<studio_> hmm, i thought "ubuntu convergence" is the "magic word"?
<ogra_> studio_, and what would convergence have to do with streaming audio via BT to another machine ?
<studio_> convergence?
<ogra_> yes ?
<studio_> but it can not
<ogra_> ?
<studio_> try to stream audio from your bq E4.5 to you Ubuntu-Desktop via bluetooth
<ogra_> why would i ?
<ogra_> my desktp has a crappy sound system
<studio_> convergence
<ogra_> and why would that have anything to do with convergence
<ogra_> i dont get you, sorry
<Elleo> studio_: in a convergence usecase the phone *is* the desktop, so you wouldn't typically be streaming to another computer, just to normal bluetooth speakers
<Elleo> studio_: or alternatively sending all the audio via MHL -> HDMI or somethin
<Elleo> something*
<ogra_> right, this isnt any "convergence" task ... just normal Bt connectivity
<studio_> you can't. connect your desktop to your sound-system via toslink and stream from your bq E4.5 to your Ubuntu-Desktop
<ogra_> (and perhaps a bug ... not sure ... forcus is definitely on streaming to headsets, car systems, HIFI or speakers)
<ogra_> i'd call streaming to a desktop PC a pretty exotic usecase ... but i'm probably weird
<studio_> ogra_, streaming audio from a mobile device is not "exotic"
<ogra_> to a desktop ...
<popey> to a chromecast maybe, to a desktop, nuh-uh
<studio_> to a bt-receiver
<ogra_> i stream to my HIFI all day ... and also have a small BT speaker i stream to
<ogra_> and use a BT headset at times
<ogra_> i have never in my life streamed to a PC
<ogra_> (via BT that is)
<ogra_> but file a wishlist bug ...
<studio_> ogra_, maybe you never streamed audio to a "PC" but where is the different to stream it to a PC which is the BT-Receiver?
<ogra_> i have no idea, please file a bug
<popey> It does sometimes seem like studio_ comes up with the most exotic, obtuse ways to use devices.
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> s/sometimes//
<anpok> well... regarding audio streaming..
<anpok> audio playback through usb would be really nice
<ogra_> you mean via DAC ?
<anpok> yes
<ogra_> yeah
<studio_> popey, i allways ask "exotic" questions. exotic questions are right before time ...
<ogra_> i fogot about it but wanted to file a bug ages ago that we get the right modules enabled
<ogra_> anpok, mind doing that ?
<anpok> file where?
<ogra_> (will need pulse profiles too though)
<ogra_> canoical-system-image
<ogra_> pmcgowan can then triage it (low/wishlist or so)
<anpok> oh so you think this is just a matter of module enablement?
<ogra_> no
<anpok> i thought we also need pulse audio settings and ui for that
<ogra_> it is also a matter of pulse
<ogra_> right ... to work on the pulse side we need the modules first though
<ogra_> or USB_DAC support builtin ... or so
<ogra_> i left my DAC at home, perhaps there is even already something enabled
 * ogra_ can test next week
<anpok> ok writing it down..
<ogra_> (or if you have one, wire it up and watch dmesg ... and attach it to the bug)
<anpok> hm i once plugged an usb head set.. I think alsa detected it..
<buildit> are you for real?!
<studio_> last question for today, i hope, can UT handle m3u or m3u8 playlists from the internet?
<anpok> ogra_: https://bugs.launchpad.net/canonical-devices-system-image/+bug/1450170
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1450170 in Canonical System Image "Support DAC playback through usb" [Undecided,New]
<popey> studio_: like streaming audio?
<studio_> audio "and" video
<popey> possibly, if someone wrote an app to find the audio/video stream and passed it to media-hub / mediaplayer
<ogra_> studio_, no it cant
<ogra_> i opened a bug for that ...
<ogra_> (and ths time i *can* blame jhodapp !! hah !)
<jhodapp> ogra_, hah, guilty! :)
<ogra_> bug 1407693
<ubot5> bug 1407693 in Media Hub "media-hub should allow streaming of .m3u8 (apple streaming format) streams" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1407693
<studio_> popey, i do not understand. why the mediaplayer is not able to figure out it is an audio- or video-stream?
<jhodapp> studio_, that feature (m3u playlists) is coming first...then possibly .m3u8 (http live streaming support) in the future
<studio_> m3u8 in the future, but what is for now  with m3u?
<jhodapp> not supported yet but coming
<Elleo> popey / studio_: I have a half-finished shoutcast app that manually parses the m3u and passes the stream along to media hub which works fine
<studio_> ok
<jhodapp> Elleo, that's cool, soon you'll be able to simply load that playlist via QMediaPlaylist and have media-hub automatically use it for the current tracklist
<Elleo> jhodapp: cool
<jhodapp> by giving it the URL
<popey> Neat!
<studio_> Elleo, nice, but that is just a Scope for Shoutcast. My question was, how do i, as user, play my own m3u/m3u8 without a Scope, thaz is allways checking my connectivity?
<ogra_> studio_, you write a scope that does that (by stealing Elleo's code and adjusting it for your use case) ... and upload it to the store
<studio_> i never write a scope
<ogra_> well
<ogra_> then you will have to wait til someone else does it
<studio_> i need apps, and not web-apps or scopes
<ogra_> doesnt need to have to be a scope, you can indeed also write an app
<studio_> why schoult i do that? write xmir for mir
<ogra_> well, you want functionality that isnt there yet ... for such cases we give you an SDK to easily write an app
<ogra_> either help yourself or wait ... these are the two options
<studio_> armhf is working fine on X without Mir, you said you will enable that through a "Rootless X on Mir" ... but now it is not compatible ...
 * ogra_ wonbders what that has to do with m3u playlist support 
<popey> (or pay someone else to do it)
<ogra_> popey, was that a cheap try for getting extra pay ?
<studio_> popey, if i "pay" for a bq E4.5, it will be compatible?
<popey> with software that doesn't exist? sure. whatever.
<ogra_> if you find a programmer who wants to do that and you pay him to explicitly write the app for the bq, sure
<ogra_> (though it would be pointless to restrict an app to a single device ... especially with such an abstract SDK/framework)
<ogra_> mpt, hey ho ... i recently seeded openvpn intho the images ... i was wondering if you already have any UI work for VPN settings
<studio_> popey, and ogra_, i never "payed" for a software unter "Ubuntu" if i should pay, then i'll switch to another debian derivate
<ogra_> studio_, you dont have to pay, you can write it yourself (which was the first thing we suggested to you)
<ogra_> or you can wait
<popey> you're missing the point completely
<ogra_> and if you dont want to do either you could also pay someone ...
<popey> 1) wait for software, 2) write software, 3) pay someone else to write software, 4) convince (with no payment) someone else to write software, 5) walk away
<popey> those are pretty much your options
<studio_> popey, ogra_ said "wait" so why i am missing the point?
<ogra_> wow, you extended the list even !
<popey> :)
<popey> you missed the point because you implied that you _have_ to pay
<popey> i never said you have to pay
<popey> just that it's an option
<ogra_> studio_, no, i said "write" ... wait is just the other option :)
<studio_> ogra_, it was your idea to use mir, or not?
<ogra_> ?
<ogra_> for m3u playlists ... nah, i dont think Mir would work for that
<studio_> no, i mean to use Mir (Canonical), that in the moment no x-app is useable under mir
<ogra_> no, that wasnt my decision
<ogra_> but if we wouldnt have switched to Mir we would have switched to wayland (like everyone else will soon) ...
<studio_> not your personal, sorry, i mean the company
<ogra_> Xorg is dead
<studio_> if xorg is dead, why wayland support X ?
<ogra_> (or as bad as Mir... however you want to put it, both are not done yet)
<studio_> done yet, sorry i do not understand, the blueprints are from 2013, and it is still not "done"?
<ogra_> it took years to write Xorg ... do you expect the replacements (like Mir or Wayland) will be faster ?
<studio_> ogra_, no, i am just a dump "user"
<ogra_> not sure what you mean by that
<ogra_> running X apps isnt 100% done in either Mir or Wayland yet ... which is the reason they are not the default on any desktop yet
<studio_> User means, why it is not working on "this" os, but it is working on "that" os ...
<ogra_> can you point to that particular OS where Mir or Wayland are the default and suppport X apps ?
<ogra_> to my konledge such a thing doesnt exist yet
<popey> See also, the answer we've given repeatedly for about a month now. It's not finished.
<ogra_> right
<ogra_> once that is finished it will become default on desktop
<studio_> ogra_, i am "allways" using "ubuntu" since 12.04. I have seen, that "ubuntu-15.04-desktop-amd64.iso" isn't the same as "Ubuntu Next". On Ubuntu 12.04 or 14.04 i was able to choose my desktop, for exp. xfce. but what on Ubuntu-Next? Is it the same Windows8?
<ogra_> no, it will be like todays desktop (or similar) once it is done
<ogra_> it is an exprerimental image for developers so they have a base to work with when i.e.  implementing support for X apps
<studio_> ogra_, i hate Unity, Unity is not my Desktop!
<ogra_> i cant help you then ...
<ogra_> desktop next is the next unity desktop
<ogra_> or will be ...
<studio_> so ubuntu is switching to ms-windows
<ogra_> ?
<ogra_> ubuntu isnt switching to anything ... the desktop wont change much to how it looks and feels today
<mterry> Are there any powerd / threading experts around?  I *think* I see a bug, but I don't trust myself
<studio_> ogra_, how to change this unity-desktop on the bq phone?
<mterry> bug 1450017
<ubot5> bug 1450017 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Sometimes resuming leaves only a black lit screen, no unity8" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1450017
<ogra_> studio_, not at all ... it is a phone
<mterry> (specifically my comments)
<ogra_> it isnt a desktop ... it is that simple
<studio_> ogra_, why you allways say "it is a phone"? it is not, it is ubuntu!
<ogra_> it is an ubuntu phone ...
<ogra_> not an ubuntu desktop
<studio_> no, it is ubuntu
<genii> ...
<popey> oh jeez
<studio_> what is ubuntu-desktop on arm?
<popey> a task
<ogra_> no idea
<ogra_> i dont think we provide ubuntu-desktop on arm anymore
<popey> studio_: this line of grilling isn't winning you any friends you know?
<popey> ogra_: ubuntu mate has a rpi2 edition :)
<ogra_> that has been dropped when we stopped supporteing the panda board two years ago
<ogra_> popey, yeah
<popey> it flies :)
<ogra_> i would guess it flies
<studio_> i have seen, that ut is also available for the rpi, right?
<popey> nope
<popey> !devices
<ubot5> You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<ogra_> studio_, so there is an ubuntu mate desktop for arm, talk to the mate people
<popey> the supported devices are in that list
<studio_> ogra_, where are the differents between ubuntu touch, ubuntu mate and ubuntu next?
<popey> studio_: what's your point?
<ogra_> studio_, we just explained the difference ... ubuntu touch ... is essentially ubuntu for phones ... (teh touch term will soon die) ... ubuntu next is an experimental version of the upcoming desktop for developers
<ogra_> and mate is a community flavour ... you have to ask the maintainers
<studio_> ogra_, sorry, i can't see diffences between Ubuntu-Touch an Ubuntu-Next
<popey> Ubuntu Next has no Android container.
<popey> because it's currently on desktops, where that's not required
<ogra_> studio_, "touch" is ubuntu for phones ....
<popey> but next and touch are similar, built from similar codebases
<ogra_> ubuntu-next will become the next desktop once it is done ... in a year or so
<studio_> popey, is there a "list" what devices supports "Ubuntu-Next"?
<popey> no
<ogra_> amd64 machines only as far as i know
<popey> well, yes. "Computers with Intel GPUs"
<studio_> so for what is ubuntu next?
<ogra_> right
<popey> a demo / preview
<ogra_> 64 bit intel ... what the developers that work on it use
<studio_> hmm, i am right faster on my desktops with a mouse on the normal desktop than on ubuntu next?!
<ogra_> ubuntu next isnt a thing to use
<ogra_> so that question is moot
<k1l> studio_: ubuntu-next is a prototype. it is MIR + unity8. but its not for daily use.
<ogra_> ask it again in 12 months
<studio_> ogra_, how to use "Next" without a mouse?
<ogra_> you dont use it ... very simple
<ogra_> it is not designed for usage
<ogra_> it is designed as a base for the desktop developers to work on
<ogra_> in a year from now it will be ready for using it ...
<ogra_> (probably a bit earlier ... )
<studio_> ogra_, i have seen the videos on youtube, a mouse is quit faster, and i can switch the desktops with the mouse
<ogra_> not sure what you mean
<studio_> ?
<ogra_> my mouse is as fast on one desktop as it is on the other ... if you want it to move faster, adjust the mouse settings
<studio_> how to switch the desktops on ubuntu-next?
<popey> it doesn't have multiple desktops
<ogra_> i doubt you can
<ogra_> since it is not for users at all
<popey> because... altogether now...
<popey> "It's not finished yet"
<ogra_> it is an experimental thing for developers to have a base to work on
<ogra_> if you are a developer and want to contribute patches, use it and write your patches on it
<ogra_> every question beyond this use case i will not answer anymore from now on ...
<jgdx> abeato, bug #1426923 — thank you!
<ubot5> bug 1426923 in wpasupplicant (Ubuntu) "Allow ubuntu-system-settings to set a device's firmware" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1426923
<studio_> i hope it will just be an "experimental thing".
<popey> studio_: no, as he said, when finished it will be the default desktop
<ogra_> in a year it will be the defaul tubuntu desktop
<abeato> jgdx, np, we are trying to get hotspot in arale here in Austin ;)
<studio_> popey. no, "please"
<popey> ?
<studio_> popey, i'll never switch between my desktops?
<popey> switch workspaces?
<popey> or switch desktop environments?
<Elleo> studio_: no one's going to force you to use it, it'll just be the default, like unity7 already is
<studio_> Elleo, Windows and Android only can show one desktop, also no multible windows at the same time. i thought it is different on Ubuntu-Touch?
<popey> Workspaces, we call them workspaces.
<popey> studio_: Listen.
<popey> It's not finished.
<popey> How many times must we say this?
<jgdx> abeato, fun! :) Let me know how it goes.
<ogra_> popey, you repeat yourself :P
<k1l> studio_: please start reading what was answered you several times now. if you keep that attitude that you ask over and over again because you dont like the answer we need to ban you again because that is not the behaviour we want to see from our users.
<abeato> jgdx, we'll do :)
<popey> +1
<Elleo> studio_: I'm not sure I understand the question? unity8 can show multiple windows when its in windowed mode
<studio_> popey, as i said, i am asking for "exotic" questions. I am not logging the irc-cannel, just for the future ...
<ogra_> studio_, irclogs.ubuntu.com ... you dont need to log it, we do that for you
<popey> studio_: I've said it 3 times today.
<popey> studio_: whether you log or not is irrelavent.
<popey> studio_: you're ignoring my answers, and that's just plain rude.
<ogra_> +1
<studio_> ogra_, log is not working, there are missing questions and answers!
<popey> We have answered every single question you asked.
<popey> Multiple times.
<popey> We spend more time helping you than any other single individual in this channel.
<ogra_> and one ...
<popey> You are a _massive_ time sink.
<popey> And you didn't even have the courtesty to buy the damn phone! :D
<popey> -t
<studio_> popey, i am talking about: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
 * mcphail splutters through his nose
 * ogra_ hands mcphail a napkin
<k1l> studio_: there is a delay on the logging bot. its updated every hour.
<mcphail> thanks!
<ogra_> :)
<studio_> k1l, maybe, but there are still missing answers to some questions ...
<popey> No. Just answers you don't like.
<k1l> studio_: no. there are no missing answers. there are only answers you dont like.
<popey> ^5
<k1l> that is a huge difference.
<studio_> popey, i am not talking about me ...
<popey> wat
<studio_> users
<popey> which users?
<popey> name one
<studio_> read offline
<k1l> so stop beeing rude just because its not running the way you want it to. you could help making it better, but you just keep wasting time of the devs.
<popey> studio_: if you think we could improve documentation for other users, then we'd welcome help on that.
<k1l> so if you have a question: ask once, and live with the answer.
<studio_> k1l, please read the offline log. sometimes it makes no sense, because answers are missing and pplz say "ok" without explenation ...
<popey> studio_: nobody reads those irc logs.
<popey> other than strange people who like to stalk
<popey> or people who want to go back and find something specific from a channel they were in on a particular day
<ogra_> well, google reads them ...
<ogra_> so you can look up past answers ...
<popey> the poor guy at google who has to sit and index all of irc
<ogra_> yeah
<popey> i pity them
<ogra_> i think it is more than one though
<ogra_> more like 3-4
<ogra_> google can afford that, they are a rich company
<studio_> popey, i read them, because i "thing" i missed something. You store them, to trell pplz their mistake!
<k1l> studio_: the logbot logs what is written in here. if there is something missing that might be due to irc network issues but is not intended. but lets focus on ubuntu-touch in here. thanks
<studio_> k1l. np
<popey> \o/ de-duped my click mirror, disk space usage is down from 140G to 3.2G
<mcphail> popey: what did you use to de-dupe?
<ogra_> popey, nice, we already have 3.2G of click ?
<popey> 3.2 cumulatively
<popey> clicks and snaps
<popey> includes all past versions of apps
<popey> mcphail: used a little python script I found http://cpansearch.perl.org/src/ANDK/Perl-Repository-APC-2.002/eg/trimtrees.pl
<popey> works brilliantly
<ogra_> you should fix the suffix though
<popey> eh?
<ogra_> unless it is a polish python script ;)
<popey> oh, i said python
<popey> i meant perl
<ogra_> :D
<popey> duh
<Tassadar> polish python script, lol
 * ogra_ got that but couldnt resist teasing you 
<popey> tlds[0]cur[4]uniq[4_123]fils[171_501]spcused[3_321_707_560]saved[145_691_376_536]
<popey> thats all it spat out
<popey> converts dupes into hard links
<ogra_> ah, like fdupes we use in iimage builds
<popey> yeah.
<mcphail> popey: looks neat. I'll bookmark that one
<k1l> so all the apps are just copy&paste'ed? :)
<mcphail> popey: good to get my photos and music directories sorted out
<popey> hah
<popey> some are :)
<popey> http://popey.mooo.com/mirror/clicks/graph_clicks.png
<mcphail> bit of a spike when krillin released
<k1l> uh nice, i like plots :)
<ogra_> will be curious to see if there will be spikes for the next phones
 * mcphail needs to get to work on some apps
<ogra_> +1
<popey> there was a drop a few days ago because i removed a bunch of apps :)
<ogra_> everyone should work on apps :)
<popey> or scopes :)
<ogra_> yeah yeah ... or scopes
<mcphail> I'm still not loving scopes
 * ogra_ knows that cwayne_ sits behind him ... 
<popey> ogra_: my flo is stuck at the google logo :S
<popey> any suggestions what i can do?
<Tassadar> kill it with fire!
<Tassadar> or try to get to bootloader, if that's more your style, hold power until it reboots and then power+volume down
<cwayne_> mcphail, any suggestions to make them better?
<popey> then re-flash?
<Tassadar> probably, assuming you can't get adb while on that google screen
<Tassadar> and hope this isn't your case http://www.androidpolice.com/2015/04/19/reports-suggest-2013-nexus-7-units-are-failing-at-an-alarming-rate-not-likely-a-result-of-firmware-updates/ (tl;dr: lots of flos are getting bricked because the emmc just dies due to wear)
<popey> i thought that was a nexus 7 2012 thing
<popey> oh, 2013
<Tassadar> 2012 had just slow emmc because the trim was kinda broken
<popey> can't flash it from bootloader.
<Tassadar> and, well, also slow in general, but then slower
 * popey reboots to recovery
<popey> yeah
<popey> my 2012 is sat on my desk as a second screen
<popey> only ever runs irssinotifier and that's it
<Tassadar> mine is an youtube machine
<Tassadar> *a youtube machine?
 * popey flashes flo
<Tassadar> an looks weird
<popey> a
<popey> y is a funny "vowel"
<Tassadar> okay
<popey> especially as the "a" is often pronounced "aye" so "ayootoob" is easier to say than "an yootoob"
<popey> anyway
<Tassadar> I'm kinda surprised my flo didn't die yet (knocks on the wood), considering how many OSes I install on it
<mcphail> cwayne_: I think it would be good to have more visual feedback on what has happened if a scope doesn't update properly. And I'm not sure if a failure in one part of the scope causes failure elsewhere: in the Today scope my calendar appointments don't show if the news/weather doesn't load. I don't understand why that should be the case
<mcphail> cwayne_: it is also difficult to swipe between scopes if there are a lot of swipeable panels on the scope
<popey> also the date doesn't dynamically update
<mcphail> that too :)
<popey> https://bugs.launchpad.net/today-scope
<popey> bugs welcome ㋛
<mcphail> popey: i think these things have already been reported...
<cwayne_> mcphail, the vents not loading if weather doesn't hasn't been
<cwayne_> first I'm hearing of that specifically
<cwayne_> and that certainly should not happen :(
<mcphail> cwayne_: mentioned in bug 1448783
<ubot5> bug 1448783 in Today Scope "Date not updating, sunrise and sunset times not displaying, other info not loading" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1448783
<cwayne_> oh, look at that
 * cwayne_ is sprint-tired
<mcphail> ha :)
 * mcphail doesn't like to sound as if he is moaning. These are minor irritations in a great system
<ogra_> mandel, http://paste.ubuntu.com/10945289/
<ogra_> mandel, rather http://paste.ubuntu.com/10945292/
<ogra_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10945297/
<cwayne_> mcphail, it doesn't come off as moaning at all, in fact, I appreciate seeing where we're failing (specifically with scopes) so that we can try and fix them :)
<cwayne_> mcphail, are you seeing those bugs right now?
<mcphail> cwayne_: I think the "Today" scope is particularly important because it is the "front page" on the phone
<mcphail> cwayne_: from time to time I'm seeing them
<popey> +1
<popey> i woke my phone up and the date was 3 days out
<cwayne_> popey, testing out the fix for that today
<jcbjoe> popey: dod you have a n4 with ubuntu-touch on it ? and if so do you use it as a daily driver
<cwayne_> undocumented stuff ftw
<cwayne_> mcphail, next time you see that happen, could you please go into settings, disable the holidays scope, and try a refresh?
<mcphail> cwayne_: will do, but a refresh usually cures it anyway
<cwayne_> ah
<cwayne_> well i suppose that's kind of good..
<mcphail> cwayne_: I have been wondering if it loads more consistently if I have opened the calendar app on that boot
<cwayne_> mcphail, hm, it *shouldnt* matter
<mcphail> cwayne_: but that doesn't seem to be a 100% correlation
<mcphail> cwayne_: I sometime pull to refresh a few times with no appointments showing. OPen calendar. Pull to refresh. *Bingo*
<mcphail> cwayne_: may just be luck
<cwayne_> mcphail, hm, and everything after events is blocked until events is shown?
<jcbjoe> or anyone else .. does the n4 get good battery with ubuntu-touch
<mcphail> cwayne_: yes
<cwayne_> kyleN, ^ btw
<mcphail> cwayne_: usually when one bit fails it all fails. The only exception is the sunrise/sunset which can fail independently
<cwayne_> i swear we've fixed that bug like 15 times
<cwayne_> but it keeps coming back :(
<cwayne_> ssweeny, kyleN ^
<cwayne_> tl;dr when a child's failing in today, nothing after it's loading
<ogra_> jcbjoe, i guess it gets reasonable battery ... surely not as good as the bq phone with its average of 3-4 days though
<ssweeny> i thought that was fixed
<ogra_> the N4 is our test infrastructure device, but it doesnt get particular performance improvement love etc ...
<ogra_> so it will likely be on an android level regarding battery life
<ogra_> but not as good as it would be with proper optimization
<mcphail> cwayne_: my phone is often used in difficult netwrok conditions. I may be an edge-case for scope loading
<cwayne_> mcphail, well in that case we should be handling the edge cases better :)
<cwayne_> ssweeny, yeah, i did too
<mcphail> cwayne_: :)
<pascaltux> te français ?
<pascaltux> ubuntu-fr-touch isolé OK?
<popey> hmm
<popey> reflashed my flo and it's still only booting to the google logo
<popey> i think vivid-proposed is broken for flo
<ogra_> popey, jhodapp sits next to me and has it working fine
<jhodapp> popey, I updated my flo to the latest image this morning
<jhodapp> popey, what image #?
<popey> i just flashed it with 186 from ubuntu-touch/vivid-proposed
 * popey needs sleep, will play more in the morning
<jhodapp> popey, that explains it, I'm using 185
<jhodapp> popey, 186 may in fact be bad
<Dragonkeeper> theres a problem with browser on 15.04 when i click on multi selection drop menus the browser force closes
#ubuntu-touch 2015-04-30
<extraymond> Hi! I'm pretty new to utouch, would like to know whether nexus 4 is gonna be supported in the future? Would like to buy a 2nd hand nexus 4 for development.
<dholbach> good morning
<extraymond> Is this the right channel to ask such question?
<dholbach> extraymond, it is the right channel yes
<dholbach> I don't know if there's an official answer to it, but with N4s in widespread use right now, I'd assume that it's a safe bet for quite a while
<dholbach> especially with many of the automated tests running on N4s
<extraymond> dholbach, Thx! That's good to know!
<dholbach> in the worst case, you could sell it again on ebay and try to get a different one
<dholbach> it'll be easier and easier over time with more ubuntu powered handsets getting on the market
<extraymond> Will Nexus 7(2013) have the chance of having a longer supported life cycle? Since its newer.
 * elfy hopes so 
<TenLeftFingers> rsalveti: ping
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Poem in Your Pocket Day! :-D
<social> Anyone had luck syncing calendar with google accounts? I keep getting 400 bad request and so on
<popey> social: known bug, fix is in progress in vivid
<social> popey: some bug to check, I have error : no datastores active check configuration
<TenLeftFingers> I don't see the Reminders app listed at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Avengers so which package should I run unity-bug against?
<popey> http://launchpad.net/reminders-app
<TenLeftFingers> popey: thanks
 * popey edits the avengers page
<popey> well, i would if the wiki didn't 500 on me
<TenLeftFingers> I feel special now :)
<popey> Welcome to my world.
<TenLeftFingers> After all that, I can't replicate the conditions for the bug right now... I went out of coverage while making a note and lost a good chunk of text. Too vague for a bug report?
<popey> no, it should work offline
<popey> if you can try and reproduce again that would be great
 * davmor2 renames it avengers:assemble to see how many hits it gets :D
<TenLeftFingers> I think it works offline, but switch while making the note causes the issue. Okay, I'll wait until I can be more specific on exactly what happened.
<popey> thanks TenLeftFingers
<TenLeftFingers> popey: no problem
<asis> hey there!!
<asis> I wanted to install Ubuntu touch in my Android Phone ... But my phone is not listed .. So what should I need to do
<asis> hello ??
<ahoneybun> asis: would have to port it
<asis> I read about port .. But gets More Confused
<asis> Any help would be appreciated :)
<ahoneybun> asis: from what I understand if there is CyanogenMod for the phone the port is a lot more easy to do, but sadly I have no dev exp to do it
<TenLeftFingers> Oh dear. Dekko has been "Saving to the sent folder" for a few minutes now with a rather long email. I may need to kill it. Is there some way to recover what I typed?
<TenLeftFingers> Ah, it eventually returns and lets me copy out the text. I can live with that.
<DanChapman> TenLeftFingers: So did it eventually just back out of the "Saving to sent folder" step? (that part has always been slightly broken IMO anyway)
<DanChapman> But yes it should preserve the message in the composer except after successful submision or composer is closed, but you should get a prompt to save it for that.
<TenLeftFingers> DanChapman: yes, it did preserve the message. In the past I have killed the app and lost the message because it looked like it wasn't going to return but I think I could have saved those messages too had I waited a little longer.
<social> popey: I have found https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-calendar-app/+bug/1439554 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-calendar-app/+bug/1442931 is there some bug on which someone is working on? I'm not familiar with launchpad :(
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1439554 in qtorganizer5-eds (Ubuntu) "Calendar app is not syncing anymore." [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1442931 in sync-monitor (Ubuntu) "sync with google calendar not working" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<tedg> ogra_, FYI: https://errors.ubuntu.com/oops/731b18e6-eeb1-11e4-a911-fa163e22e467
<tedg> ogra_, Looks like an unset variable somewhere
<ogra_> tedg, oh ... when did that happen ?
<ogra_> while sharing a pic from gallery ?
<ogra_> (clicking on the url-dispatcher part on the error tracker gets me to gallery logs)
<extraymond> Hi! Does anyone know why I can't find those apps in uappexplorer on my emulator?
<popey> extraymond: x86 emulator, and apps in the store are mostly armhf only
<extraymond> Oh!! That makes sense...
<popey> (unless they're pure qml or html5 in which case they're multi-arch)
<popey> yeah
 * popey pokes bzoltan  and zbenjamin about fat package building....
<extraymond> well, I'll try setup a arm one! Thx popey!
<popey> np
<popey> its uber slow, the armhf emulator
<popey> like, slow as molasses
<zbenjamin> popey: fat package building only with qmake based projects
<popey> do we have to migrate zbenjamin ?
<zbenjamin> popey: alternatively you can manually package it up
<zbenjamin> popey: so basically its, building your project manually in every chroot and then make install it all into the same directory, for example /tmp/mypackage. Then edit the manifest.json file and list the architectures you included. Last step is run click build on the /tmp/mypackage folder
<popey> hm.
<popey> tvoss: any chance you can reply to my mail about terminal?
<tvoss> popey, sure, in a meeting right now. did we talk with security, yet?
<extraymond> popey: will the emulator run faster if we get in running on rpi2 or something arm?
<popey> tvoss: no, I can do.
<tvoss> popey, that would help me, thx
<popey> ok
<trickvi_> would this be a good place to get help to add a new layout for the on screen keyboard?
<trickvi_> (and also a bit of help with the ubuntu sdk)
 * trickvi_ is a bit confused what irc channel is best
<ogra_> trickvi_, for phone stuff this is the right channel
<ogra_> trickvi_, and for the SDk and apps #ubuntu-app-devel is a good one
<trickvi_> ogra_: ah great, I just got my phone and want to add a keyboard layout, so I've set up the Ubuntu SDK imported the bzr repo but it talks about Maliit framework being missing, but there's nothing in the docs that I can find that tell me about this Maliit framework, I guess I have to import that project as well and build it and then I can add my layout
<trickvi_> ogra_: ok will direct SDK questions there
<ogra_> Elleo, ^^
<trickvi_> (first time contributor here)
<Elleo> trickvi_: heya; building the keyboard is a bit complicated; but if you put together a layout appropriate for your language I'll see about fixing up any (non-language specific) issues with it and get it merged
<Elleo> trickvi_: there's a couple of existing MRs that should the sort of changes needed to add a new layout, I'll dig one out for you
<Elleo> trickvi_: this is quite a good example: https://code.launchpad.net/~simosx/ubuntu-keyboard/add-greek-layout/+merge/254248
<trickvi_> thanks Elleo, so I should just blindly make adjustments and rely on you to guide me when I screw up ;)
<Elleo> trickvi_: there's also some half-finished docs here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KeyboardLayouts
<trickvi_> Elleo: that's the page I was looking for yesterday :)
<Elleo> trickvi_: pretty much :) it's in our backlog to redesign the layout system to make it much easier to develop and test new layouts
<trickvi_> Elleo: if I'd make an awesome MR how long would it take for it to get from today to my phone?
<Elleo> trickvi_: really only the layout files part of that is probably of use, since the template generator was never finished
<trickvi_> as in upstream and released
<trickvi_> (I can probably somehow put it on my phone -- but that comes later when I've seen that I've done it correctly)
<Elleo> trickvi_: that depends a bit on when you finish it really; we typically build up a little queue of new layouts and then review and merge them all in a big batch; I'm currently going through a batch at the moment, so if you finish your layout within the next couple of weeks it'll probably get included in this group
<Elleo> trickvi_: after that it'll be however long between it getting merged and there being another OTA update
<Elleo> trickvi_: so probably a couple of months on average
<trickvi_> Elleo: I'll get this working as soon as possible :)
 * trickvi_ is excited to be able to contribute
<Elleo> trickvi_: once its ready for merging there will be test packages that you can install manually though (if you don't mind making your device writable)
<cwayne> rpadovani, ping!
<trickvi_> Elleo: I don't mind :)
<trickvi_> but I would like to test before destroying my phone
<Elleo> trickvi_: after the next major OTA (when the phone switches to vivid) it'll be possible to try new layouts whilst still in read-only mode, but I'm not sure exactly when that'll be
<rpadovani> cwayne, hey :-)
<trickvi_> OTA? acronym newbie
<Elleo> trickvi_: oh sorry, Over The Air update
<trickvi_> as in "phones can install an update"
<Elleo> trickvi_: yeah, every month or two we push an update to the overall system that you can install by just pressing the "Install" button on the updates page in system settngs
<trickvi_> right, so the icons that got lost in my last update won't get fixed until next OTA
<jhodapp> popey, btw, updated my flo to image 186 and it boots with no issues
<popey> jhodapp: yeah, it was my fault. apparmor taking ages to process all the 1222 apps I have installed
<popey> sorry.
<jhodapp> wow
<jhodapp> good testing :)
<Elleo> trickvi_: I don't think that's necessarily related to this OTA specifically, it hasn't happened to everyone, but I do remember someone else mentioning it; I think it has something to do with the icon cache getting messed up in some way, so it might be possible to clear that cache and get it working
<john-mcaleely> I think a system where having apps installed stalls boot is not 'your fault' popey :-)
<Elleo> trickvi_: I'm not sure on the details of that though, I just vaguely remember someone else talking about it in the past
<popey> john-mcaleely: fair! I mean, I should have known what it was because I've seen that before, and we filed a bug about it.
<Elleo> popey: is that all the apps in the store on one device?
<john-mcaleely> popey, is it on every OTA?
<popey> yes Elleo
<popey> john-mcaleely: no, I don't think so, only where there's some low level change like a kernel update I think
<popey> jdstrand: knows better (of course) what triggers an apparmor profile regenerate
<john-mcaleely> phew. that's less terrible then
<Elleo> popey: cool
<john-mcaleely> still terrible
<popey> Elleo: it stresses the system update process a bit too
<ogra_> john-mcaleely, i blame popey for having 1222 apps installed
<popey> doing OTA updates after a few days reveals a lot of app updates to pull in
<popey> Wise. Who would do that!?!
<john-mcaleely> perhaps he should only have 1221
<popey> <- this guy
<john-mcaleely> that would be fine
<Elleo> heh
<popey> i can make it 1223 if you like
<ogra_> john-mcaleely, +1
<john-mcaleely> argh. no more apps!
<john-mcaleely> +1 is back 1222
<ogra_> :D
<popey> http://popey.mooo.com/mirror/clicks/graph_clicks.png climbing climbing....
<john-mcaleely> what's the cwayne percentage?
<ogra_> tedg, is there a corresponding bug to that e.u.c report ... i would really like some context
<cwayne> john-mcaleely, just added two more this morning
<john-mcaleely> so popey is definately out of date then
<popey> note that some don't install because they use 15.04 framework
<abeato> jgdx, ping
<jgdx> abeato, pong
<Elleo> popey: for the sake of my curiousity could you try running this on your device with all the clicks? find /opt/click.ubuntu.com/ -name *.qml | cut -d '/' -f 4 | uniq | wc -l
<Elleo> popey: it'll tell us how many apps have at least one qml file (rough estimate of native QML apps)
<popey> Elleo: 322
<Elleo> popey: cool, thanks
<cwayne> popey, PING
 * cwayne makes his pings count
<popey> cwayne: PONG!
<cwayne> popey, hey, is it generally possible to revert clicks int he store to a previously uploaded version? or does it generally need to be re-uploaded?
<popey> cwayne: it is possible, but it's frowned upon
<popey> cwayne: last time I pressed that button, beuno was surprised to discover its existence
<popey> and we broke things
<Elleo> heh
<cwayne> ah
<cwayne> hm
<Elleo> presumably that'd also leave anyone who installed it with the later version, since it won't be seen as an update
<popey> yeah, and you have to bump past that
<popey> so, I'm reluctant to press that button without consulting beuno
<cwayne> popey, Elleo thanks, was just curious :)
<elopio> Kaleo: Elleo: we need a couple of quick reviews from you:
<elopio> https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical-platform-qa/ubuntu-keyboard/fix_base_class/+merge/257644
<elopio> https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical-platform-qa/camera-app/fix_base_class/+merge/257658
<kenvandine> elopio, i hear the webbrowser-app has a custom test runner for running qml tests, we should do the same thing for settings
<kenvandine> it would be much better than reorganizing our tree
<Elleo> elopio: sure thing, will take a look in just a sec
<elopio> kenvandine: as long as you can put the individual qml files under test, it's good for me. I would prefer everybody from your team to use the same style, but that's bonus points.
<kenvandine> i assume that's how it works
<kenvandine> oSoMoN_, ^^
<kenvandine> you can run your custom running on individual qml files?
<kenvandine> s/running/runner
<elopio> kenvandine: can you tell more about this runner?
<kenvandine> not really, oSoMoN_ was telling me about it over breakfast :)
<kenvandine> haven't looked at it
<kenvandine> but he created it to solve the same type of problem
<oSoMoN_> kenvandine, elopio: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/webbrowser-app/trunk/view/head:/tests/unittests/qml/tst_QmlTests.cpp
<elopio> ok. So the decission is yours. I just would like to understand it so I can help writing tests.
<kenvandine> thx
<social> how does one get devel images for touch device and how to install it?
<Beliq> Hey guys, can I run Ubuntu SDK on mac ?
<davmor2> Beliq: possibly not
<davmor2> social: what phone
<social> davmor2: bq 4.5
<davmor2> social: So you will get an automatic ota to vivid when it ready.
<social> davmor2: is there a dev channel? some quckstart for devs especially system maintenance?
<social> davmor2: in short I don't like some stuff on NetworkManager and I'd like to have that fixed best way usually is to grap latest devel release and start changing there
<davmor2> social: so there is a dev channel you can use system-image --switch  command you can use to get on it
<davmor2> social: system-image-cli --switch sorry and the channel you want
<social> davmor2: for NM package (it'll take me some time to get into apt package building) I can than just build it for the device and install ?
<social> and in worst case I'll just reflash
<davmor2> social: possibly best to talk to cyphermox
<davmor2> social: there is almost certianly a ppa you can use
<cyphermox> social: you can definitely rebuild packages on the phone directly if you have enough room to install the right packages
<social> well I'd prefer to build elsewhere and just set up repo
<cyphermox> you could do that, but I don't think you can just build NM for armhf on any random PPA
<cyphermox> though you definitely can cross-build, etc.
<cyphermox> social: if you have things you don't like and want changed, best is to file a bug about it so we all know about the issues
<brunch875> Hello!!
<cwayne> brunch875, Hello!
<brunch875> I hope you're having an excellent and sunny day, cwayne!
<cwayne> brunch875, You as well!
<cwayne> how pleasant
<brunch875> Ooof, ubuntu accounts are behaving badly on the desktop. I hope the issue doesn't spread to the phone.
<ogra_> define "behaving badly"
<brunch875> well, on my desktop I can barely join IRC
<brunch875> and on my laptop, gmail doesn't work
<ogra_> IRC doesnt use any accounts from the system though
<ogra_> sounds more like you have some network issue
<brunch875> but that's very odd since both computers use the same net
<brunch875> and only started happening since vivid
<bqphone> what is the best video player app for ubuntu phone? i got a video through telegram and for some reason its not opening, i get open with and i see there only gallery app
<brunch875> is ubot alive again?
<brunch875> !isitoutyet
<ubot5> Error: unresolvable <alias> to isitout-#ubuntu-release-party
<bqphone> anyone knows a good video app that allows you to open videos you get throught Telegram app (ubuntu phone)
<ogra_> theoretically it should just open via the builtin mediaplayer
<ogra_> but you probably need to take a detour through the gallery app
<bqphone> i cant see it in gallery to try media
<Elleo> elopio_: is https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical-platform-qa/ubuntu-keyboard/fix1444170-flake8 also ready for review?
<Beliq> So the latest ubuntu touch has no home screen with the background like here http://cdn.liliputing.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/09/ubuntu-touch.jpg ?
<Elleo> Beliq: nope, that changed quite a long time ago
<Elleo> Beliq: all modern images have a light coloured background in the apps scope
<Beliq>  Ok, in that case is there a way to make transparent scopes ?
<Elleo> Beliq: nope
<bqphone> anyone knows a good video app that allows you to open videos you get throught Telegram app (ubuntu phone)
<Beliq> Geez, I wish I could file a issue for that....
<popey> bqphone: i have a feeling we're missing a codec for that
 * popey tests sending video to himself
<bqphone> update me w hen your test is done :)
<popey> bqphone: https://bugs.launchpad.net/libqtelegram/+bug/1394958
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1394958 in Media Hub "recieved videos are displayed black" [High,Incomplete]
<bqphone> will it be fixed when the phone update to 15.04?
<popey> bqphone: just tested and a video I recorded on my iphone plays back fine here
<bqphone> well i got a video from my sis
<bqphone> i was able to send it to someone else
<bqphone> but when i click open
<bqphone> i get black screen with play button
<bqphone> cant click on it though
<popey> sounds like a bug
<bqphone> how can i report a bug?
<popey> https://bugs.launchpad.net/libqtelegram/+filebug
<elopio_> Elleo: yes, I've just added the checklist.
<Elleo> elopio_: okay, cool; thanks
<bqphone> submited thx for the help
<kenvandine> pmcgowan, i filed bug 1450595 for that
<ubot5> bug 1450595 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "[bluetooth] Can't disconnect an unsupported device" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1450595
<pmcgowan> kenvandine, thanks
#ubuntu-touch 2015-05-01
<jcbjoe> hello
<jcbjoe> what is the latest stable of ubuntu-touch
<jcbjoe> ?
<jcbjoe> 15 ?
<mota_> hello
<mota_> please can some1 point me where to report bugs related for telegram app running on ubuntu touch ?
<elfy> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Avengers might help you
<mpt> ogra_, thanks for asking! You’re the first person to mention VPN to me, but when I do get to it it , it will be at <https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Networking#vpn>
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Friday, and happy Batman Day! :-D
<brunch875> Good morning utouchers!
<popey> yo
<brunch875> popey, is your tablet working well now?
<popey> ya
<brunch875> nice!
<hanne> are there any experiences connecting cars via bluetooth?
<davmor2> hanne: just works for me
<brunch875> has bluetooth changed much lately?
<brunch875> I left my bluetooth keyboard home
<davmor2> brunch875: no 15.10 will hopefully see the change
<hanne> davmor2: bq says connect, my car does not recognices anything
<brunch875> a lot of things will be happening in 15.10
<brunch875> I wonder if we're being way too ambitious
<davmor2> hanne: connect from the car not the phone. So open the bluetooth setting page that puts the phone in visible mode.  Then see if the car sees it.  Then trigger the connection from the car
<hanne> davmor2: good idea. I tried to connect from phone. I'll give it a try
<davmor2> hanne: normally the car will push a pin number if you don't accept it the connection won't happen, so that might be what happened there
<brunch875> grooveshark is dead :(
<brunch875> there was an amazing stream there and they killed grooveshark
<hanne> davmor2: unfortiunately the car does not offer a possibility to select devices. it only tells me to connect at the phone. the phone finds the car, pretends to be connected but it isn't ... but: thnak you for your help!
<mcphail> My car doesn't see my phone either. I don't know if it is because the phone presents itself as a computer
<popey> all you with your new fangled bluetooth cars
<mcphail> Is there a simple way to hack the way it presents itself?
<dkessel> i cannot find a good example of how to implement a "settings" (or any other) button in my app's header bar using QML. Does anybody have some code for that?
 * mcphail fancies messing about with his phone...
<mcphail> is ubuntu-touch/vivid fairly bleeding edge?
<popey> vivid-proposed is
<mcphail> popey: and I can roll-back fairly easily?
<popey> you can re-flash an older version
<popey> no guarantee that will work
<mcphail> popey: worst comes to worst, I can do full wipe and reflash?
<popey> of course
<mcphail> :)
<mcphail> I don't see a vivid-proposed. I've got a devel-proposed and vivid-proposed-customised-here...
 * mcphail hopes a big spinny ubuntu thing is good
<popey> yes, always good.
<popey> (unless bad)
<mcphail> may be bad: "2015/05/01 15:09:34 Rebooting into recovery to flash
<mcphail> Failed to enter Recovery"
<mcphail> I think my terminal is just being a bit pessimistic. This looks promising
<popey> how did you do the install?
<mcphail> ubuntu-device-flash touch --channel=ubuntu-touch/vivid
<mcphail> got bq logo and now small ubutu spinny
<popey> fingers crossed
<mcphail> woohoo - Ubuntu 15.04r2! Now to try devel-proposed
<popey> you will lose gps I suspect
<popey> well, agps
<mcphail> hey ho. Don't use it much, anyway
<mcphail> no "Today" scope in the vivid image?
<popey> correct
<mcphail> That's quite a slick process. Nicely done, guys.
<brunch875> aaaaaaaa
 * brunch875 is rapidly filled with envy
<davmor2> mcphail: what device?
<brunch875> >mcphail:  got bq logo and now small ubutu spinny
<brunch875> so I assume the aquaris e4.5
<brunch875> davmor2^
<mcphail> davmor2: bq/krillin
<davmor2> mcphail: try ubuntu-touch/devel-proposed/krillin.en
<brunch875> I was thinking to myself: "I wish there was a way to speed up launching the camera"
<brunch875> I just realized how simple the solution was
<davmor2> brunch875: don't close it?
<brunch875> exactly :p
<mcphail> davmor2: flashing - let's see how much that one breaks things :)
<mcphail> hmm - 15 minutes on "pushing ubuntu-blah.tar.xz to device". I presume something has gone wrong or am I simply impatient?
<appdev> hello, where can i get an ubuntu tablet?
<appdev> ?
<appdev> hello, where can i buy an ubuntu tablet?
<davmor2> mcphail: hmmm shouldn't take that long I don't think
<mcphail> davmor2: i think adb crashes in some way. Has flashed now
<ogra_> ha ! wired tethering on arale fixed
<davmor2> ogra_: woohoo
<ogra_> (and krillin as well in vivid ... just needs to land)
<davmor2> ogra_: now we just need giffgaff fix so 3/4g works right :D
<ogra_> it doesnt ?
<faenil> ogra_: giffgaff doesn't connect, because of a regression in nm
<faenil> there's a bug and blablabla about it already :)
<ogra_> ah
<davmor2> ogra_: no nm in vivid has a flaw that a password can't be blank
<ogra_> lovely
<faenil> I filed it like 1 month ago :D
<ogra_> whats a month in the light of eternity
<faenil> right? :)
<davmor2> ogra_: a month too long
<faenil> davmor2 you know you can work it around in the meanwhile
<davmor2> faenil: indeed unfortunately it highlighted a new bug in that the apn editor will always default mms to be whatever data is set too so mms doesn't work which doesn't help for testing :(
<brunch875> how come push notifications work on gmail webapp but not on dekko?
<brunch875> how on earth does the gmail webapp implement push notifications?
<DanChapman> brunch875: it doesn't there is a service called accounts-polld that uses your google online account to poll gmail and create the notifications which in turn opens up the webapp.
<brunch875> ooooooooooh... that explains everything
<brunch875> I'd love to see how this notification system converges with the desktop
<faenil> davmor2: have you tried modifying the file directly instead of using apn editor?
<march> Hi :) Is there a way to show pictures of artists in "My music scope"? I've got some artists which aren't listed and I want to add pics. artist.jpg, fanart.jpg, artist.nfo... didn't work. Any ideas?
<ahayzen> march, it should pick them up from online sources, however if it doesn't (as in your case) there is also bug 1372000 which would allow you to specify files as you have stated, but this feature has not landed yet
<ubot5> bug 1372000 in Thumbnailer "Album art from images in the same folder not exposed" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1372000
<ahayzen> march, ...actually bug that would be just for albums not artists :/
<march> Thanks ahayzen - haven't found it on launchpad. Perhaps used the wrong keywords. My english isn't the very best. ;)
<ahayzen> march, no worries, we may need another bug specifically tracking it for artists or just add to the current
<march> OK - depends if I can translate it into (understandable) english. ;) Perhaps this evening.
<Martina_> hello, i have got a problem  for the update  ---->  Cannot push /home/Martina/.cache/ubuntuimages/ubuntu-touch/devel/mako/version-2.tar.xz.asc to device: free space on /cache/recovery is 541M
<Martina_> ubuntu-device-flash --channel=devel
<Martina_> Do you know a solution for the problem update?
<Martina_> how may i do?
<Martina_> have you a solution for my problem? thanks
<Martina_> bye
<speck84> Hy all
<TenLeftFingers_> What package to file a bug against the Euronews scope?
<speck84> Guys I tried to compile the hello world test app in to my emulated phone in qml
<speck84> I got this: :-1: error: Circular /home/speck84/Mobile <- /home/speck84/Mobile dependency dropped.
<speck84> And nothing happened
<speck84> inn a phone I meant
<brunch875> jjfn
<brunch875> I can't wait till empathy or something like empathy hits utouch
<Inglebard> Hi, It is possible to use ColorDialog in qml app for ubuntu phone (or equivalent) ?
<ogra_> TenLeftFingers_, try the "hanloon" project in launchpad ... thats for all the canonical drivern scopes
<TenLeftFingers_> ogra_: thanks
<john-mcaleely> ogra_, TenLeftFingers_ hanloon is the private project. I think you need to use canonical-devices-system-image for public bugs
<ogra_> john-mcaleely, oops
<john-mcaleely> although, lots of the scopes are going live as public projects ~now. ping cwayne when he's online with the bug
<Inglebard> Please someone knows how use or enabled qt.controls for ubuntu touch qml app ?
<TenLeftFingers_> john-mcaleely: thanks, will do
<Yuyt>  Hi
#ubuntu-touch 2015-05-02
<userrr> hi
<`hypermist`> will android apps work on ubuntu touch ?
<OerHeks> hypermist short answer is no
<OerHeks> so no java lawsuit with oracle
<brunch875> Good morning in the morning!
<brunch875> I hope everyone slept well and is active for a productive day :)
<Sleep_Walker> I'm not able to locate ubuntu sdk sources, only PPA project
<Sleep_Walker> could you tell me where to look, please?
<nik90> brunch875: Good morning :-)
<nik90> Sleep_Walker: sure, one sec
<nik90> Sleep_Walker: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, https://launchpad.net/qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu
<Sleep_Walker> nik90: thanks!
<samtek> hey
<samtek> anybody here
<samtek> ?
<brunch875> Yes, of course!
<samtek> can anybody tell me how can i install android apks on Ubuntu touch
<samtek> ?
<samtek> i just install ubuntu touch on my nexus
<brunch875> You can't install android apks on ubuntu
<samtek> :-O
<samtek> no whats app no facebook no internet speed meter
<brunch875> just like you can't install ubuntu programs on android :p
<samtek> :(
<samtek> lol
<samtek> i was thinking that ubuntu build their OS on AOSP
<brunch875> not at all... you'll notice a few gains from that
<samtek> anyway thanks brunch
<brunch875> but still, you can use telegram instead of whatsapp
<samtek> ya i saw that in ubuntu app store
<brunch875> as for facebook, the browserr should do the trick :p
<samtek> don't  have contacts on telegram
<samtek> ok bye
<samtek> lunch time here
<brunch875> enjoy your meal
<Inglebard> Hi, someone knows how to use spinbox and color dialog for qml app ? (said qtquicks.controls not installed)
 * brunch875 has no idea
<nik90> Inglebard: app related questions are better of in #ubuntu-app-devel. That said, I have used QtQuick Controls in Ubuntu Touch, but they usually clash with the Ubuntu SDK components
<Inglebard> Ok nik90 thanks
<TenLeftFingers_> I'm reporting an issue where the notification bar can overlap the app - as in the app, rather than being positioned beneath the indicator area is actually behind it with the notification overlaid on top. It's not specific to one app, although I originally filed it against the browser when I discovered it. What logs should I attach for this one?
<peat-psuwit> Does video playback currently work on a supported device?
<brunch875> Video works flawlessly on my bq
<bqphone> https://bugs.launchpad.net/libqtelegram/+bug/1450592 any ideas?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1450592 in libqtelegram "I cant watch videos recived by Telegram on my ubuntu phone" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<peat-psuwit> I'm sorry, I should be more precise. Does video playback currently work on a supported device using vivid?
<brunch875> hmmm... was it mcphail who was flashing vivid yesterday on his bq?
<BOHverkill> which microsd cards are supported? size? class? sdhc? sdxc?
<BOHverkill> mhh k i think i answered my question 32GB the other things are self explained ^^
<TenLeftFingers__> DanChapman: ping!
<DanChapman> TenLeftFingers__: hey
<TenLeftFingers__> DanChapman: about the icon, I've just done an unauthenticated checkout of a branch and have the SVGs locally. What's the best way to send a proposal your way? I'm just thinking about matching the colour as opposed to a redesign.
<DanChapman> TenLeftFingers__: awesome, so if you did a checkout of our git repo then you can make a pull-request. Or you can just attach them to that bug report and sort it out that way if it's easier.
<TenLeftFingers__> DanChapman: I'll give it a try. 0.4 is where I checked out from by the way.
<DanChapman> TenLeftFingers__: excellent thanks! if you want the color palette we use, you can get the colour codes from this file https://bitbucket.org/dekkoproject/dekko/src/49727cab937c90b959ba16100345982f9aae0c0d/src/configuration/styles.conf?at=devel
<TenLeftFingers__> Great DanChapman, thank you very much!
<bqphone> by the way thanks for the dekko update, the problem was fixed and now hotmail and gmail are running on it
<DanChapman> bqphone: glad it's working better for you now :)
<bqphone> well i have reported a bug  https://bugs.launchpad.net/libqtelegram/+bug/1450592
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1450592 in libqtelegram "I cant watch videos recived by Telegram on my ubuntu phone" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<bqphone> any idea what can be wrong?
<bqphone> cant open any .mp4 while they work fine on other telephones android and windows
<peat-psuwit> Does video playback currently work on a supported device using vivid?
<extraymond> Anyone knows how to get all the bq goodies on nexus 4?
<extraymond> Like nearby scope and here map!
<peat-psuwit> Does video playback currently work on a supported device using vivid?
<extraymond> I've seen people getting today scope to work on mako, but failed to find any source to do that. Hope someone can enlighten me!
<popey> peat-psuwit: yes
<peat-psuwit> popey: Can you give me a log from media-hub with GST_DEBUG=*:9 ? I'm finding what's wrong on my device.
<popey> uh, how?
<peat-psuwit> popey: Get a shell, run "stop media-hub", then "GST_DEBUG=*:9 GST_DEBUG_NO_COLOR=1 media-hub-server &>mediahub.log". Play a video file until in start playing, then stop. Press Ctrl-C into terminal, then type "start media-hub". Give me mediahub.log.
<popey> ok
<popey> peat-psuwit: doing that breaks video playback
<peat-psuwit> popey: How? Please also give me mediahub.log
<popey> i get a blank screen, video doesn't play
<popey> peat-psuwit: http://people.canonical.com/~alan/mediahub.log
<peat-psuwit> popey: With massively high debug message, things will be unusually slow. Could you please wait?
<popey> ok
<Xan> Xand
<popey> peat-psuwit: its really not playing
<peat-psuwit> popey: Well, then I probably cannot get any useful debugging log this way. :(
<peat-psuwit> popey: Could you also give me mediahub.log after your second try?
<bqphone> hi again, is there an rss app/scope that allows you to add rss from different websites?
<OerHeks> bqphone, https://uappexplorer.com/apps?q=rss
<bqphone> will try them then, thx
<cylonmath2> Which version to update the phone again (stable) ?
<SturmFlut> Is anybody here currently in or around Dublin? If yes, please do message me. (I tried for about ten minutes to make this not look like a Craigslist advert, but failed in the end.)
<k1l> if aynone is in dublin i bet they are drunk right now :)
<SturmFlut> k1l: Most likely, yes
<hanne> prost ;-)
#ubuntu-touch 2015-05-03
<Connor__> Can anyone help me.  I've installed the server program 14.04.02. It's asking me login and I can't figure out a login and an password
<chrho> hello everybody
<chrho> I want to ask if is it possible to debug qml/c++ apps directly on the bq ubuntu phone?
<mpt> My phone is stuck
<mpt> When I press the wake button, I just get a black screen with time and date — no indicators, no “No messages received today”, no edge gestures, nothing
<mpt> And because I can’t unlock it, I can’t restart it
<brunch875> hold down the power  button for long
<brunch875> it should power off
<brunch875> if that doesn't work
<brunch875> hold down all buttons at once for long
<mpt> Aha!
<mpt> Thanks brunch875
<brunch875> ;)
<brunch875> That should work even if you're stuck in bootloader/recovery mode
<bqphone> is there an app that let you stream from win 8 desktop to ubuntu phone?
<andy19781> Is there a workaround for this adb bug? https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone/msg00623.html
<andy19781> I want to edit a remote file via adb shell and nano but the "return/enter" keys isn't working
<ahayzen> andy19781, use phablet-shell instead?
<andy19781> ahayzen: hm, not in the debian repos so I guess I have to install it from src
<ahayzen> andy19781, IIRC it is in the package phablet-tools sorry should have mentioned
<chrisccoulson> Mirv, do you know if there is any plan to have a public API in qml for exposing custom value types? (à la QQmlValueType)
<hanne> andy19781: I use ssh to phablet (http://askubuntu.com/questions/348714/how-can-i-access-my-ubuntu-phone-over-ssh)
<Belbs> Hello
<Belbs> h
<Karim> Hi
<Guest88209> i need help
<Guest88209> My device is 480*854 with density 240
<Guest88209> How to set up this
<Guest88209> GRID_UNIT_PX=
<Guest88209> And this
<Guest88209> QTWEBKIT_DPR
<Guest88209> Please help
#ubuntu-touch 2016-05-02
<dobey> lauri: partitions are different, so you need tools from meizu to repartition the storage on the device, and also needs to have an unlocked bootloader.
<brestows> exit
<mardy> mzanetti: hi! I see you filed bug 1577002 -- it's essentially the same as bug 1454210, it seems
<ubot5> bug 1577002 in qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu (Ubuntu) "Running app from QtCreator wipes associated accounts" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1577002
<ubot5> bug 1454210 in qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu (Ubuntu) "accounts are lost each time the app is updated from the store or run on the device from qtc" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1454210
<mardy> mzanetti: back then, what I fixed in OA is that we wouldn't remove accounts when upgrading an app
<mardy> mzanetti: but if the app is removed and reinstalled, than that's a different story, and I don't know how to fix that (I think that the current behaviour is correct)
<mzanetti> mardy, well, makes people not use OA when developing an app
<mzanetti> because this is such a pain, implementing Oauth myself is easier than dealing with this
<mardy> mzanetti: I'm not saying it's not a bug :-)
<mardy> mzanetti: but I suspect that the bug is in QtC
<mardy> mzanetti: actually, let me comment on the bug
<mzanetti> please do :)
<mzanetti> zbenjamin, you might be interested in this: ^
<zbenjamin> mzanetti: mardy: well it was a requirement that after the execution of an app the system is left in a clean state.
<zbenjamin> so the behaviour of uninstalling the app is correct
<mardy> mzanetti: done
<zbenjamin> but you can opt out in the run setting
<mzanetti> zbenjamin, I always opt out of that. still drops my OA accounts
<zbenjamin> mzanetti: then the reinstall drops then
<mzanetti> zbenjamin, and I still disagree that it's correct behavior
<mzanetti> I'd say it's a bug in the click hook thing that it doesn't trigger them when just overwriting-installing an app
<mzanetti> also I'm not sure if dropping OA accounts upon app installation is a good thing to do...
<zbenjamin> mzanetti: yeah i cannot do much more from the QtC side than not uninstalling. And that the new version of the app needs to be installed before executing is something we all agree on right ;)
<mzanetti> zbenjamin, mardy: So. I unchecked "Uninstall after finished", ran reminders twice. the second time all my accounts were lost
<zbenjamin> mzanetti: could you verify that it was not uninstalled?`
<mardy> mzanetti: do you know if click keeps a log of its operations?
<mzanetti> mardy, I don't know, sorry
<mzanetti> zbenjamin, any idea how?
<mzanetti> the script is rather quick
<mzanetti> well, I can check if it doesn't unisntall after stopping it
<zbenjamin> mzanetti: well after you stop your app, check on the phone if its still there
<mzanetti> yes, still here
<mzanetti> log also says: Sdk-Launcher> Skipping uninstall step (--no-uninstall)
<mzanetti> just installing the package manually with pkcon doesn't wipe the account... weird
<mzanetti> but clicking on play in QtC immediately wipes it
<mzanetti> zbenjamin, ^
<b0s3d> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/ReleaseNotes/OTA-10 line 108 word 3
<b0s3d> Also worth noting. <- Also worth knowing. <-?
<b0s3d> line 108 word 3 > https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/ReleaseNotes/OTA-10
<zbenjamin> mzanetti: hm let me see the command the qtc uses to install
<zbenjamin> mzanetti: "pkcon","--allow-untrusted","install-local",options.clickPck,"-p"
<zbenjamin> mzanetti: how did you install it?
<mzanetti> pkcon install-local --allow-untrusted package.click
<zbenjamin> mzanetti: meh, i might remember now .... The scopes require me when overriding a package to  uninstall it
<zbenjamin> mzanetti: do you see that in the log?  Uninstalling already installed package (--force-install)
<mzanetti> yes
<mzanetti> zbenjamin, scopes should not require you to do so. did you file a bug for them?
<zbenjamin> mzanetti: no, i do not remember the exact reason why i had to do this though
<zbenjamin> mzanetti: so the reason was:  the scope may still be running and we need a clean state
<zbenjamin> mzanetti: since a scope does not have a real stopped state this was required to force the scope registry to stop
<mzanetti> I see
<zbenjamin> mzanetti: shold we report a bug?
<zbenjamin> mzanetti: something like "Provide a way to make sure a scope is stopped"
<mzanetti> zbenjamin, I haven't understand why you'd need to stop a scope
<zbenjamin> mzanetti: well if your scope is already running , pushing the same query to it again would just show a cached version, for example
<zbenjamin> mzanetti: also for debugging it is essential the process is not running so it can be started with gdb attached
<mzanetti> and uninstalling helps with that?
<dobey> lauri: i don't know if the bootloader is locked on ubuntu edition or not; i would suspect it might be. you have to ask meizu
<zbenjamin> mzanetti: yes, it forces the scope registry to stop the scope
<zbenjamin> mzanetti: the scopes are sadly not that easiest to support because of their stateless nature
<mzanetti> zbenjamin, I think they should make sure to reload the thing when it changes on disk
<zbenjamin> mzanetti: see my comment. I suggested the same
<dobey> b0s3d: how does one know which line is 100?
<dobey> oh you are suggesting a correction
<dobey> should be a comma i guess
<b0s3d> dobey: select all, copy past > gedit
<b0s3d> dobey: select all, copy past > gedit
<b0s3d> Also worth noting. <- Also worth knowing.
<dobey> no, it shouldn't be knowing
<dobey> noting is fine there, but it should be a comma instead of a period
<b0s3d> ok :)
<daniman> Hello, I am new for using Ubuntu on phones, how can I limit my data usage? Anything I should disable? Because data charges are very high
<MasseR> Have to say, ubuntu tablet wasn't a good fit for taking notes and flying a plane at the same time. (or rather the hardware I'm using)
<MasseR> For some reason, vibration, heat or something it registered a touch event, even if my finger wasn't close to touching yet
<daniman> Anyone???
<Zic> hi, I am asking myself if all Ubuntu Touch CoreApps will be part of Unity 8 for Desktop? aka replacing all GNOME actual apps of Unity 7. do you have any clue?
<pmcgowan> Zic, they are available for Unity8 but will not replace "legacy" apps for some time
<dobey> pmcgowan: "avaialble"
<dobey> i don't think they're being built as fat packages in the store, so installing them on x86 might require building click packages from source, and then installing those
<dobey> at least, at the moment
<pmcgowan> hmm, should fix that prolly
<peat-psuwit> I'm working on camera-app code about supported video resolution selection. Which branch should I send merge proposal on?
 * ogra_ always thought we get that list from the driver
<peat-psuwit> ogra_: Originally when selected resolution isn't supported it'll use last one in supported list assuming it's highest one.
<peat-psuwit> Problem is, on my device that's not the case. So my code loop over all resolutions and select highest one.
<JanC> wouldn't it be better to sort the list before the apps get it?
<dobey> sort what list?
<peat-psuwit> Anyone with supported device: please go to camera app, switch to video mode, swipe the bottom edge, press "HD" button, and then tell me how it's ordered? (highest resolution on top or bottom)
<pmcgowan> peat-psuwit, highest on top
<peat-psuwit> pmcgowan: Thank you. That confirm my theory. (Because on my device highest is on bottom.) What device is that BTW?
<pmcgowan> peat-psuwit, that was mx4,
<JanC> highest on top here too
<peat-psuwit> JanC: What device is that?
<JanC> bq aquaris 4.5
<JanC> do the Android specs say something about that?
 * peat-psuwit looking up
<peat-psuwit> I can't find anything about ordering.
<dobey> 2703 1006      20   0    4808   2444    884 R  99.7  0.1 333:37.58 mm-qcamera+
<dobey> well that's not good :(
<ogra_> well, you still have 0.1% idle left
<dobey> ogra_: i happened to copy/paste at one second of the top refresh when it wasn't at 100.0
<ogra_> :)
<robinhero> hey guys, can somebody tell me why there's no image for today in the rc-proposed channel? I'm waiting for some really good fixes :D
<pmcgowan> robinhero, there is a bad regression we are trying to fix quickly
<robinhero> pmcgowan, oh okay, is there a bug report where I can follow the status of this regression? Is it possible that you can fix this issue today? Or I need to wait until tomorrow for the new release? :)
<pmcgowan> robinhero, we have a fix but there is an odd build issue, should be resolved today for a build tomorrow
<robinhero> OK, thanks for the info
<pmcgowan> robinhero, this is the bug  https://launchpad.net/bugs/1575184
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1575184 in Ubuntu Push Notifications "ubuntu-push is flooding dbus with NameOwnerChanged signals" [High,In progress]
<dobey> robinhero: what fix are you waiting for exactly?
<robinhero> dobey, the cellular data switch on the indicator and the Camera's controls fix in landscape mode
<dobey> robinhero: the cellular data switch hasn't landed yet
<robinhero> dobey, Hmm, you are right, I've just realized that silo only contains the new string, not the funcion. :(
<dobey> robinhero: right, was to get it in for the string freeze on friday
<dobey> (last friday)
<nana_> what can i do about this? http://paste.linux.chat/view/raw/f9139ccb
<peat-psuwit> nana_: run "apt-cache policy ubuntu-device-flash"
<nana_> http://paste.linux.chat/view/raw/8e093297
<nana_> i am running a livecd, can it have something to do with it ?
<dobey> nana_: no, that shouldn't be the issue
<dobey> need to find out what the other packages aren't installable
<dobey> ie try to install android-tools-adb
<peat-psuwit> nana_: OK. Go to "Software & Updates", then choose (universe)].
<nana_> peat-psuwit: that did it
<nana_> android-tools-adb got installed among other packages
<peat-psuwit> nana_: glad to hear that.
<nana_> bye ^^
<nana_> i think i am doing this wrong lol, http://paste.linux.chat/view/raw/a8510aea
<dobey> nana_: you need ubuntu-touch/stable/bq-aquaris-pd.en
<dobey> not /ubuntu
<nana_> thank you!
<dobey> nana_: also, you need the recovery image
<dobey> nana_: http://people.canonical.com/~abeato/avila/cooler/recovery-cooler.img
<nana_> i have it on a usb, i have started the process, is it to late?
<dobey> nana_: you need to pass that with --recovery-image to ubuntu-device-flash
<nana_> should  cancel?
<dobey> yes
<dobey> and run with --recovery-image after downloading that link i pasted
<nana_> thank god it didn't brick
<nana_> ubuntu-device-flash --revocery-image /path/to/recovery-cooler.img touch --channel=ubuntu-touch/stable/bq-aquaris-pd.en --bootstrap ?
<dobey> i think --recovery-image goes after touch
<dobey> but i don't recall exactly
<dobey> are you trying to flash an m10 which came with ubuntu? or one which came with android?
<nana_> yes, it was to buggy
<nana_> http://paste.linux.chat/view/raw/a0533b3f
<dobey> nana_: you typoed the argument
<dobey> it's recovery not revocery :)
<nana_> http://paste.linux.chat/view/raw/38176696
<nana_> (: lol
<dobey> nana_: the device came with android on it or ubuntu? which one?
<nana_> ubuntu
<nana_> but it sucked, so i want to change it
<dobey> weird. looks like the partitions are somehow wrong
<nana_> it was like a cheap china copy
<dobey> i'm confused
<dobey> what was wrong exactly?
<OZ6PMB> dobey: She couldn't install via apt-get on it ;P
<nana_> everything, look, feel, bugs.. chess for an example or tuxrace, camera was buggy due to screen rotation
<dobey> nana_: how do you think reflashing will help?
<dobey> it sounds like reflashing isn't likely to help
<pmcgowan> I think the intent is android
<nana_> u_u
<nana_> giving it a try might
<OZ6PMB> Truth be told, the M10 isn't the "flagship tablet/computer" it was hyped up to be :(
<dobey> i've not heard anyone use the term flagship
<dobey> or tablet/computer
<OZ6PMB> No they haven't, It's just me reading too much into the advertising material
<d0od> it was described as "capable" and "the tablet that can replace your pc"
<d0od> but yeah, flagship was never used
<dobey> it is capable, and it can replace a PC for some people whose use of a PC is mostly what one does on a tablet
<OZ6PMB> Silly me for assuming a brand new tablet in 2016 would run youtube smoothly on lowest quality and for believing that qtCreator could actually run on it just because all the developer advertisments showed it
<OZ6PMB> I still really like it and look forward to the bug of the AltGr not working being fixed so I can start coding on it. Just wish May 25th would come a bit sooner :)
<dobey> qtcreator can run on it. it's just a bit troublesome to do at the momemt, but that's being fixed
<dobey> i don't know about youtube (and i don't have an m10 myself)
<dobey> and if you want to install things with apt-get, there's https://askubuntu.com/questions/620740/recommended-way-to-install-regularcli-deb-packages-on-ubuntu-phone/623311#623311
<OZ6PMB> I spent most of my saturday trying to get gvim and gcc running, (using that link and others) but I still need to just run vim from the terminal
<OZ6PMB> Worst part though is the AltGr problem that is set to be fixed in OTA11
<dobey> which, if you want to do CLI-only stuff, is the best option right now. if you want to run X apps, libertine will be the better option. when a few issues are fixed with it (should be in the next few weeks i hope), i'll update the answer for using that
<nana_> freaking worked you guys! i am in the menu
<nana_> :D
<nana_> but same snack all over again
<dobey> told you it wouldn't help :)
<nana_> nmad
<dobey> not sure what exact issues you're having though
<nana_> micro sd is useable, and such things
<nana_> useless.. sorry
<CheeryLee> Hello guys! I'm still porting UT on my tablet. Now initrd boots successfully, but after it i get kernel panic. It says that i have too old kernel version (i have 3.0.x). What am I doing wrong?
<CheeryLee> I have no newer version. :(
<nana_> Thanks for the help guys, at least it was worth the try :)
<nana_> take care
<CheeryLee> Ohh, I completely forgot: I'm using Arch Linux on my host machine. Maybe Glibc is incompatible?
<dobey> CheeryLee: how did you get 3.0? you need to build from android 4.4 which is kernel 3.4
<CheeryLee> This is kernel for my Note 10.1
<CheeryLee> I'm using CM 12 branch which is 3.0 too
<dobey> isn't cm 12 supposed to be android 5?
<OZ6PMB> poor nana_ Now she'll never know her card is actually mounted and that she just needs to activate seeing it in the file manager (for some obscure reason)
<AuroraAvenue> https://www.bountysource.com/issues/30551831-no-caldav-and-icalendar-support
<AuroraAvenue> 2 fiddy .
<nik90> [=786
<Acou_Bass> question - how often do the rc branches usually update? more for curiosity than anything
#ubuntu-touch 2016-05-03
<CheeryLee> Yep, cm 12 is android 5
<CheeryLee> But in fact I have 3.0 kernel, not 3.4
<CheeryLee> So does it means that I can't porting UT on my device with 3.0 kernel?
<AuroraAvenue> https://redd.it/4hjrcr $250 bounty.
<mcphail> Interesting. The bq 4.5 running Android has a few similar network issues to the bq 4.5 running Ubuntu. I wonder if they are hardware related rather than software?
<cc> is there anyone using ubuntu phone?i want to know how many applications can be used on it
<cc> weechat,qq,msn,irc,alipay
<davmor2> cc: you can go to https://uappexplorer.com/ a lot will be webapps of some sort, chatter is irc client though
<cc> davmor2 thanks
<CheeryLee> Is there anyone who can help with porting?
<lotuspsychje> CheeryLee: there's a porting guide in topic, and the XDA forums might be usefull for existing projects aswell
<CheeryLee> No, my porting process ended successfully
<CheeryLee> But now the system doesn't want to start, because my kernel too old!
<lotuspsychje> CheeryLee: wich kernel is that
<CheeryLee> 3.0.101
<CheeryLee> And I have no newer version
<lotuspsychje> not sure whats recommended
<CheeryLee> Yesterday I got answer that I should use 3.4.
<matv1> kyleN https://bugs.launchpad.net/canonical-scopes-project/+bug/1577767
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1577767 in canonical-scopes-project "Scopes need general purpose location picker" [Undecided,New]
<matv1> hope that's usefull as a starting point
<SanderKSmit> is it possible to remove the phone and SMS app on the M10 tablet?
<ogra_> SanderKSmit, they will vanish in the next OTA
<ogra_> (there is a tracking bug somewhere)
<SanderKSmit> great! thanx for the reply ogra_
<SanderKSmit> how can i contribute to the development by eg submitting testresults and problems/wishes?
<CheeryLee> Does it turns out that I can't run UT without kernel version 3.4?
<ogra_> you need the apparmor patches, else you wont be able to execute any apps
<ogra_> and you need a good bunch of config options enabled ... might be that some of them are not available with any kernels smaller than 3.4
<CheeryLee> No-no-no, I know this. My kernel panics after initrd
<CheeryLee> It says FATAL: kernel too old
<ogra_> interesting, i wonder where that message comes from
<ogra_> l(most likely not from any ubuntu bits)
<dobey> i am incredibly surprised that an android 5 tree would have a 3.0 kernel
<ogra_> SanderKSmit, see the "Bug filing" link in the channel topic ... "whishes2 would just be bugs marked as wishlist
<CheeryLee> No, not Android. It's just custom build that uses 3.0 kernel, because there is no other version
<CheeryLee> Samsung officially KitKat build based on 3.0 too
<dobey> CheeryLee: cm12 is based on android 5, no?
<dobey> yes, kitkat is too old though
<CheeryLee> Yep, CM 12 is based on it.
<dobey> err, wait
<dobey> now i'm confused
<CheeryLee> Let me explain
<ogra_> "now"
<ogra_> ?
<embrik> is it possible to watch netflix on ubuntu phone?
<ogra_> embrik, i doubt that ... since it needs DRM support from the browser ...
<dobey> well, or an app from netflix
<ogra_> which would be a browser/webview with adeed DRM support :)
<dobey> well, a custom build of chrome probably
<embrik> ogra_: and dobey : ok, thanks, better watch films on ipad then :-(
<ogra_> you could perhaps steam binary bits from chromeos :)
<embrik> dobey: but chrome isn't avaliable is it?
<CheeryLee> dobey, Samsung released 3.0 version on smdk 4412 as last version. No updates from 2012. This kernel is used by CyanogenMod images from 4.4 to 6.0.
<ogra_> and glue something together yourself with duct tape
<dobey> embrik: there isn't a general chrome build of arm, no
<CheeryLee> CM works fine with it
<ogra_> dobey, well, there is an arm OS built around it :)
<dobey> ogra_: yes, but you can't go to download an armhf.deb of chrome
<CheeryLee> I recently looked at Ubuntu Touch tarball and noticed that some programs requires 3.2 kernel.
<ogra_> no, but you can for example install an ubuntu on a chromebook and mangle the pepper plugin into your ubuntu chromium to have full flash support
 * ogra_ did that before ... 
<dobey> ogra_: yes, but that doesn't help anyone use chrome on an ubuntu phone ;)
<dobey> and iirc, netflix isn't using flash
<ogra_> indeed
<ogra_> that was just an example
<CheeryLee> My situation is very surprising. :D
<ogra_> i assume there are hacks you could use to make it work ... by stealing chromeOS nbinary blobs
<dobey> ogra_: sure. but chrome is on android too and that's arm :)
<ogra_> thats android :P
<ogra_> bionic world ...
<ogra_> doesnt help much on actual linux userspace
<dobey> ogra_: maybe. but not sure if oxide does enough to use them
<ogra_> most likely not ...
<ogra_> but hey, the oxide source is out there :)
<dobey> ogra_: and "buy a chromebook then try to find the pieces to copy off and then hope they would work" is not a good answer to "can i watch netflix on ubuntu phone" :)
<ogra_> just saying ... it is surely not impossible ... but a LOT** of work
<CheeryLee> Guys, maybe I need update kernel source tree or the game not worth the candles?
<dobey> well, and advising people to buy another $200+ device and steal proprietary binaries off it, is not nice, regardless of possibility :)
<dobey> CheeryLee: right, it sounds like your kernel is too old :)
<ogra_> yeah, try getting 3.4 or newer
<dobey> not sure what requires at least 3.2 exactly
<ogra_> udev perhaps ... or upstart
<dobey> but cm12 should be 3.10 anyway
<ogra_> yeah
<CheeryLee> No, upstart requires at least 2.6
<ogra_> there might be options it uses from newer kernels
<CheeryLee> Mount, for example
<CheeryLee> It want 3.2
<ogra_> mount ??
<CheeryLee> Wants*
<CheeryLee> Yep
<dobey> seccomp requires newer kernel for sure
<ogra_> mount shouldnt care about the kernel version ...
<CheeryLee> Justed watched
<CheeryLee> Just*
<ogra_> (perhaps some options in fstab ... but definitely not mount itself)
<CheeryLee> for GNU/Linux 3.2.0
<CheeryLee> STOP
<CheeryLee> All programs that requires 3.2 kernel are available from boot.img!
<CheeryLee> What a hell?
<lotuspsychje> CheeryLee: calm down please
<CheeryLee> Sorry
<lotuspsychje> CheeryLee: they trying to help you here
<CheeryLee> Why I can't replace tarball programms with progtamms from boot initramfs?
<dobey> like ogra_ said, i doubt mount itself requires 3.2, but some options might
<CheeryLee> Interesting that mount from initramfs works fine
<CheeryLee> What should be after touch script execution?
<ogra_> yeah, rather a filesystem than a mount thing
<ogra_> after the touch script assembled the rootfs with all its different mount layers the initrd calls run-init from klibc and switches to the rootfs
<CheeryLee> Where is run-init located?
<CheeryLee> Already found
<CheeryLee> Err, run-init is a link to klibc, right?
<ogra_> it is a binary
<CheeryLee> Oh, really, I misunderstood
<CheeryLee> In init script after exec run-init write panic "Could not execute run-init." Is it normal?
<ogra_> well, that means that run-init couldnt be executed for some reason
<ogra_> (most oftenn because you have a broken /dev/console in your kernel ... )
<CheeryLee> No, you don't understand me. It writes in init script
<CheeryLee> The last string
<CheeryLee> By the way i have no /dev/console in my kernel
<ogra_> fix that then, thats most likely the reason for your panic
<CheeryLee> Err, previous build form another person has no it too
<CheeryLee> And it works
<ogra_> i doubt that
<ogra_> run.init will not work if there isnt a proper console device
<CheeryLee> Just rewatched
<ogra_> it has to have some kind of console ..
<CheeryLee> It's build has no /dev/console
<cc> anyone use ubuntu phone now?
<CheeryLee> Ohh, I think I will never be able to build UT successfully. :((
<ogra_> CheeryLee, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/ContainerArchitecture see the first paragraph .. there are links to hacks i used to get a console on a galaxy S2
<sergiusens> oSoMoN I have on xenial the webbrowser-app as my main browser; if I use the webapp-container for anything else it opens as a tab in the main browser window. If I open a container instance first, opening the webbrowser app opens a new tab in the container instance. Is this known
<sergiusens> I asked a week ago, but I guess it got lost in the pool of text :-)
<ogra_> oSoMoN, that sounds like a really bad security bug
<oSoMoN> sergiusens, huh, that’s unexpected indeed, would you mind filing a bug? I’ll look into it right away
<oSoMoN> and yeah, that sounds like a bad one
<sergiusens> oSoMoN sure
 * sergiusens opens the onair video somewhere else
<CheeryLee> So, /dev/console located in tarball, not in boot image
<oSoMoN> sergiusens, how do you invoke the webapp container when it results in opening a new browser tab?
<sergiusens> oSoMoN like http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ogra/+junk/slack-webapp/files
<ogra_> CheeryLee, i'm not talking about whats in /dev but what your kernel does
<oSoMoN> sergiusens, I can reproduce the issue here, and I think I know what’s going on, bug report welcome anyway, to track the issue
<sergiusens> oSoMoN great, I will log it without a video then :-)
<sergiusens> oSoMoN https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/webbrowser-app/+bug/1577806
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1577806 in webbrowser-app (Ubuntu) "webbrowser app and webcontainer open under the same instance" [Undecided,New]
<oSoMoN> thanks
<sergiusens> mhall119 that is the question I asked that you asked me to explain more ^
<CheeryLee> It's very intersting. Saucy has mount that requires 2.6 kernel
<mhall119> sergiusens: ?
<ogra_> the bug :)
<sergiusens> mhall119 I asked you about webcontainer and webbrowser app instances a week ago or so ;-)
<mhall119> if you say so
<davmor2> mhall119: don't act like you've been alseep since then and have no idea what he is on about
<mpt> My phone has been pretending to start up for the past ten minutes and now I am sad
<mpt> It shows the “ubuntu” logo and moving dots and never gets beyond that. Any ideas?
<ogra_> weas there an update you installed ?
<ogra_> (it might be re-creating apparmor profiles ... that can take 10-20min depending on the amount of apps you have installed)
<CheeryLee> It maybe stupid question, but if I change kernel version in Makefile... does the kernel run?
<dobey> mpt: either it's just taking a while after applying a full update and regenerating the apparmor profiles and such, or something keeps crashing and won't let it boot
<ogra_> dobey, well, then it would force-reboot itself ...
<ogra_> not just hang
<dobey> ogra_: not necessarily
<dobey> ogra_: the force-reboot stuff is time based; if the crashes happen slowly enough to make the count not fulfill the requirement, the phone won't reboot
<dobey> ogra_: apparmor constantly being run can cause the crashes to happen more slowly
<mpt> ogra_, I didn’t install an update. Does that rule out apparmor profiles?
<ogra_> kind of, yeah
<mpt> ogra_, dobey: The only other clue is that at random intervals (~5 seconds, ~8s, ~27s, ~13s, ~62s…) the screen flashes black momentarily
<ogra_> mpt, looks like Mir cant start then
<mpt> aha
<mpt> Same after a force-restart … guess I’ll have to reflash it
<ogra_> well, grab john-mcaleely top tell you want logs he needs first :)
<john-mcaleely> ?
<ogra_> john-mcaleely, mpt is left with a non-booting phone ... seems Mir tries to start but fails in a loop
<john-mcaleely> mir is not me :-)
<ogra_> (i thought you might want him to grab some logs before re-flashing ... prehaps)
<john-mcaleely> mpt, logs are only useful if you have only ever OTA updated, and never installed silos or other previews
<mpt> john-mcaleely, I have never 0:-)
<ogra_> sucha cute little halo :)
<john-mcaleely> mpt, ok, logs & a bug would be very useful
<mpt> john-mcaleely, happy to. Where may I find instructions understandable by a lowly designer?
<mpt> (e.g. which files)
<john-mcaleely> mpt, here's the gory details: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Bugs
<john-mcaleely> contents of /var/crash attached here with notes on how it happened:
<john-mcaleely> https://bugs.launchpad.net/canonical-devices-system-image/+filebug
<john-mcaleely> thanks mpt
<mpt> john-mcaleely, is it possible for “phablet-shell” to run when Mir hasn’t started?
<mpt> It says “* daemon started successfully *” but never gives me a prompt
 * mpt smells a catch-22
<john-mcaleely> mpt, I don't think they are tied. try adb shell instread, but if it errors, lets stop going down the rabbit hole
<john-mcaleely> mpt, oh
<john-mcaleely> just retry
<mpt> * daemon started successfully *
<mpt> error: device not found
<john-mcaleely> phablet-shell takes a few goes sometimes
<mpt> ok
<john-mcaleely> (it starts something, that takes time before it responds)
<mpt> Unable to open MTP device '[usb:001,003]'
<john-mcaleely> hmm. very borked
<john-mcaleely> two options: hand device to ondra, and see if he has time to debug (maybe source a replacement)
<john-mcaleely> or, walk away, and reflash to restore
<john-mcaleely> mpt, ^
<dobey> probably better to reboot to recovery and then grab logs from there over adb
<john-mcaleely> dobey, yeah, but you need to flash a new recovery to get adb
<john-mcaleely> so, quite complex
<dobey> yes
<davmor2> john-mcaleely, mpt: adb won't work you would need to drop into fastboot mode and flash recovery with adb
<john-mcaleely> yup
<dobey> but a continually crashing unity8 kills i/o, so it's basically impossible to shell into
<jdstrand> ogra_: you keep saying 10-20 minutes. It isn't that long any more :) It should be <5 with a lot of apps installed (see previous email thread and bug report)
<dobey> especially if developer mode wasn't enabled and the phone isn't required to allow adb without screen unlock
<davmor2> john-mcaleely: because of the new way that ubuntu is enabling adb you need to be on the system first to enable adb to be able to access the system :(
<dobey> plus, if it's a device where the key hasn't been accepted, you won't get the notification to accept the key :)
<mpt> john-mcaleely, I took the first option :-)
<john-mcaleely> mpt, very good!
<john-mcaleely> thank you
<ondra> john-mcaleely it was not issue with mir, mir was running fine
<ondra> john-mcaleely there was pending OTA, which sorted boot issue
<john-mcaleely> ondra, so the UI was a bit odd then
<ondra> john-mcaleely it was stack in Ubuntu boot anim
<john-mcaleely> odd
<ondra> john-mcaleely yep
<ogra_> I wonder why it blnked then
<ogra_> jdstrand, indeed, my bad... that timing is stuck in my head
<rvr> ogra_: I'm trying to get ubuntu touch to recognize an arduino. First thing I see is that lsusb doesn't show anything when I connect the device. And probably, ftdi kernel module is not avaible. Suggestions?
<ogra_> Not really.... apart fem... Build that module and file a bug
<ogra_> *from
<dobey> rvr: usb-serial adapter drivers are indeed not built in the kernel
<rvr> dobey: :(
<dobey> rvr: indeed. i have need for ftdi and keyspan; but alas, no drivers
<ogra_> at least for the M10 we should enable a good bunch of additional modules
<dobey> why only for the m10?
<dobey> can we build modules that aren't in the boot.img somehow?
<ogra_> Because it is more a 1x1 laptop replacement than the phones
<ogra_> Why not
<ogra_> the source is there, you should always be able to insmod them
<dobey> i don't know. i'm not an android-in-a-container expert
<dobey> that's why i'm asking :)
<ogra_> has nothing to do with containers
<ogra_> Ubuntu runs natively on the kernel
<dobey> and afaik, the boot.img has to be limited to a size
<dobey> ogra_: right, but the kernel isn't built in the archive
<dobey> ogra_: because yay proprietary kernel stuffs
<ogra_> if you have a .ko you should be able to just insmod... If the symbols match
<greyback> enabling loadable module support would at least allow it
<ogra_> And a ko can just be built from the kernel source
<dobey> so we'd need to build the modules, stick them in i guess the device tarball, and then unpack those into the root fs?
<ogra_> greyback, it should be enabld
<ogra_> iirc ufw requires even that we have  modules
<greyback> ogra_: I've not checked M10. All our phone kernels have it disabled
<ogra_> what ?!?!?!
<ogra_> thats a serious bug then
<jdstrand> /usr/share/ufw/check-requirements tells you what is missing for it to work
<ogra_> dobey, nah, you can just insmod from ./
<greyback> I hit that when trying to enable kernel & gpu profiling tooling
<jdstrand> and it is a serious bug if we don't have netfilter configured for the kernel
<dobey> ogra_: i presume we want udev modprobe magic to work though, no?
<ogra_> jdstrand, we might... but seemingly not as modules
<jdstrand> oh, some phone kernels have module loading disabled
<jdstrand> but so long as netfilter is configured, that is ok
<ogra_> jdstrand, seems all of them... Which is really bad
<greyback> ogra_: I might be wrong about _all_
<ogra_> I wonder who decided that
<ogra_> it took us weeks to get the infrastructure for modules right in the device tarball
<ogra_> odd that this isn't used
<ogra_> but yeah, I don't see the bind mount in /lib/modules that should be there
<dobey> anyway, break time; might as well use it for a break :)
<ogra_> so there is no way to make attached usb devices work ever
<ogra_> :((((
<dobey> ogra_: my mp3 player works fine over otg :)
<ogra_> Because it dosnt use a module
<dobey> some devices work, most don't
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> really bad
<rvr> The usb keyboard works
<dobey> yeah it's not nice
<davmor2> dobey: because it uses mtp I guess
<ogra_> especially since it was designed differently
<dobey> davmor2: no. it's just a disk
<dobey> anyway, lunch break :)
<ogra_> so just usb-storage
<dobey> yeah
<greyback> I doubt there's much real consistency between the kernel configs of the devices we ship tbh
<ogra_> well, but there is infrastructure to support modules... We should really use it
<greyback> +1
<ogra_> we desigbed it mwith the guy who wants to load home built extra modules in mind back then
<ogra_> like android lets you load modules at the bare minimum via insmod with a path
<rvr> ogra_: Would be possible to ship modules on a click app?
<rvr> I guess it would, but won't have the permissions to make the kernel load it
<ogra_> Yeah
<ogra_> you could ship it but not load
<kurros_> does the browser use a different useragent on the m10/tablet vs the phones?
<kurros> can't get plex to play video on the m10. it detects the session as Safari so I'm thinking its using some safari-ism that oxide doesn't like
<kurros> but there is a webapp in the store so it ostensibly works on other devices
<PaulfraOSAA> kurros: The browser used in click is qt webkit, since webkit is also used in safari it is assumed that it must be a safari browser
<dobey> PaulfraOSAA: it is not qt webkit
<dobey> it's oxide, which is based on chromium content api
<PaulfraOSAA> ok, I stand corrected
<pmcgowan> we specify the UA string and it is different on tablet kurros
<kurros> is the list of quirk UAs in an editable file?
<pmcgowan> kurros, let me look its in a js file somewhere
<dobey> kurros: you can override it in a webapp
<dobey> kurros: so if there is a webapp in the store, it might be doing that
<kurros> yeah the app doesn't work either. good to know, though. i'll ping the guy and see if he can add a tablet UA override.
<kurros> he's got a bunch of unfair 1 star reviews now
<pmcgowan> yeah thats the best way
<ahoneybun> mhall119 what is band aids for ubuntu on touch devices?
<dobey> ahoneybun: similar to papercuts
<dobey> ahoneybun: join the session :)
<ahoneybun> the Ubuntu GNOME one is going on AT<
<ahoneybun> ATM
<ahoneybun> waiting for it dobey
<dobey> oh
<ahoneybun> would love for somemore work on tablet side :)
 * ahoneybun has N7 
<dobey> ahoneybun: is for general software issues, not device-spcific things though :)
<ahoneybun> yea but helpful for us all
<founderio> Anyone know if Canonical is aware of the disaster going on with the sale of Meizu Pro 5 Ubuntu Edition?
<founderio> The announcement in the last ubuntu insights does not look like it..
<JanC> founderio: what do you mean?
<kurros> about JD only selling the gold version, maybe
<founderio> Availability only in Gold... yep
<founderio> and their.. very.. high quality support..
<founderio> I mean.. the announcements are so positive and all -> then the disappointment when I look at the Q&A section
<founderio> Also.. why gold.. Is that an official decision, or just JD doing weird stuff? (I'd say selling the black version probably reaches more customers...)
<kurros> probably just JD. dunno why they are the only non-china distributor this time around
<kurros> meizu probably doesn't care
<founderio> as far as i understood it, the meizu pro 5 ubuntu is *exclusively* available from JD
<founderio> and no, they don't care..
<kurros> outside of china, yes
<founderio> I already tried ubuntusales@meizu.com
<founderio> no reply from them...
<founderio> almost a week and not even a "we received your message"
<kurros> they did a weird arrangement with the MX4 for europe, i guess it wasn't worth continuing that
<kurros> i think the MX4 was the first time they sold anything outside of china
<founderio> well all the "regular" current models are, as far as I can tell, available on amazon (.de)
<founderio> Not all available yet, but still..
<founderio> As stated above.. Does Canonical know? (or even care?) This hits the image of ubuntu quite a bit if I were to guess..
<kurros> i think its out of their hands, unfortunately
<founderio> I'll try to reach out to them.. If you want to follow a long / spread the word [or just laugh at the outcome ;)] feel free: https://twitter.com/founderio_dhx/status/727596128066260992
<founderio> might be, but they still may care.. or try to prevent that in the future
<kurros> maybe time for a flight to shanghai? :)
<founderio> uhm.. sure.. you free on the weekend? ;)
<kurros> hopefully other OEM/ODMs will take note
<ogra_> The gold is a choice from meizu.... Canonical has no influence on that
<kurros> i'd be happy for any official ubuntu phone that worked in the US at this point
<k1l> "invest in gold" they said :)
<ogra_> :)
<founderio> doesn't it? "officially" it is "world wide" with "free shipping" aaaand advertised in black..
<founderio> heh, yah..
<kurros> yeah i think the problem is that canonical's blog posts and such have shown the black model
<founderio> still, I need a new phone.. and since I am on this channel you probably know which system I'd like on that piece of tech..
<founderio> and yes, would it be an agreed choice made between Meizu AND Canonical, my sentiments would be better I guess...
<ogra_> Buy a gold one and get it painted  ;)
<dobey> black spray paint: $3.99
<kurros> hehe
<founderio> you forget... new display without paint: $299 ;)
<kurros> BeDazzle it
 * ogra_ is sure there must be professional offers to get a good paint job for a phone
<dobey> newspapers and paint are cheap. it's called masking :)
<founderio> to be honest, the color is probably the least problem.. I just fear that this whole affair -> and the obviously "top notch" customer support "Thank you for your support for JD!" -> will cast a bad light on something that is already very dim lit (i.e. not known to many people).. And if ubuntu-touch is discontinued due to that bad light... back to Android? iOS? the dark side?
<ogra_> Ubuntu on phones wont be discontinued
<founderio> a) nobody can guarantee that
<founderio> but b) I ceartainly hope so
<dobey> a) it's open source
<ogra_> It is just another formbfactor of the xesktop code
<dobey> b) so it will only be "discontinued" if nobody ever builds any images for phones :)
<ogra_> desktop
<founderio> true..
<founderio> agh.. frustrating
<ogra_> there will definitely be images for a long time still ...
<ogra_> it isnt the userbase that counts ... else we would have stopped doing desktop long ago :)
<founderio> since we are already on this topic.. I've had a bit of a look around.. the info I found seems to indicate that installing ubuntu on - let's just say a nexus - is more like a dev-preview? or is that actually a full-fledged usable version now? (I don't care about fancy stuff.. Phone, wifi, contacts wokr as far as I have seen.. But what are the exact drawbacks?)
 * founderio is considering just buying a compatible device with good specs
<dobey> drawbacks?
<ogra_> fully usable ... all devices use the exactly same rootfs
<dobey> i've been using ubuntu on a nexus 5 as my phone for over 2 years
<founderio> the page I read told something about "oem specific features"
<ogra_> well, ports usually have limitations in HW support
<founderio> yeah, but since I want to buy a new phone anyways -> I'll just pick one with the best mix of support & features ;)
<ogra_> the N4 as a fully supported device doesnt ... the N5 has its (small) share of issues
 * ogra_ would take a MX5pro then
<ogra_> you wont find any petter HW ... with better support
<ogra_> *better
<dobey> would be nice to have a retail device that was snapdragon though
<ogra_> the MX5 is
<founderio> wait.. MX5 Pro or Pro 5? (there is both??)
<ogra_> THE ONE YOU CAN BUY WITH UBUNTU :p
<ogra_> EEK
<dobey> ogra_: eh?
<ralbo> anybody knows a way to have flash install in ubuntu touch?
<troyready> Man, the N4 was something really great. The lack of LTE got me to move away from it, but in many ways I miss it
 * ogra_ whacks his caps key
<dobey> ralbo: adobe flash? no
<ogra_> dobey: eh ? ?
<ralbo> bummer ;(
 * founderio is confused
<ralbo> any other options?
<dobey> don't use flash?
<dobey> ogra_: the mx5 is what?
<founderio> ralbo: configure your browser to pretend to be an iPad -> *ding* -> HTML5 Videos
<ralbo> Im trying to use spotify web, I cannt becuse of flash, what can I use instead?
<ogra_> dobey: oh, sorry, it is exynos ... i thought it was snapdragon
<dobey> ogra_: that's samsung right?
<ogra_> yep
<ogra_> same as the S7 i think
<ralbo> founderio: thanks!!
<founderio> ralbo: just an idea.. might not work!
<ogra_> usually does :)
<founderio> it does work with various news sites
<dobey> isn't there a spotify webapp in the store?
<ogra_> many webapps use that trick too :)
<founderio> hhehe
<ralbo> yeah but you need to have the upgrade version
<dobey> or there was some other qml app that did spotify i think
<mariogrip> dobey: should i release the battery fix, or release the 5.1 in about a week (much better battery then 4.4)
<ogra_> but it indeed depends on teh site ... and how hardcore safari teh features are they use
<dobey> mariogrip: yes to both? ;)
<ogra_> lol
<ogra_> yeah, stop slacking ... do both :P
<dobey> lol, i wonder what happened to my phone
<dobey> obviously hasn't been an update in a few days, but for some reason my battery isn't almost dead today
<dobey> still at ~77% after 8 hrs off the charger
<ogra_> buy a new one, this is broken
<mariogrip> dobey: I removed some part in android that had a wakelock + took battery
<dobey> mariogrip: i guess you got 5.1 booted on a n5?
<mariogrip> that was about a week ago
<dobey> mariogrip: well, my phone has still been pretty bad with battery, so either that wasn't in an update or you're asking about releasing a different battery fix :)
<mariogrip> dobey: yeah 5.1 it's running fine, but I have to test it more before release it on the server, I don't want to break devices or break some parts that they had before 5.1
<mariogrip> dobey: no, the new battery fix is a new "updated" kernel
<dobey> mariogrip: does 5.1 provide some better clues to bluetooth btw?
<mariogrip> yes :)
<dobey> yay!
<dobey> mariogrip: yeah, if you have an updated kernel that fixes battery for 4.4, pushing it now would be good, and 5.1 in a week or so would be fine
 * founderio just ordered Meizu PRO5SB32GB
<mariogrip> sure, i can do that, but I need to add apparmor patch to the new kernel first
<founderio> Now how to skip forward to Monday...
<mariogrip> founderio: yey \o/
<dobey> mariogrip: ok. thanks for all the work on it :)
<mariogrip> founderio: download, libtimetravel and run that with skiptime.snap
<mariogrip> dobey: np :)
<dobey> time is an illusion
<dobey> lunch time doubly so
<founderio> mariogrip: aww dammit..
<founderio> I'm still on 15.10 :(
<ogra_> founderio: welcome to the club :)
<founderio> tx
<mariogrip> :P ogra_  has magic power, so he can probably teleport the device to you :) hehe :P
<ogra_> (of meizu owners, not of 15.10 users)
<founderio> guessed as much ;)
<ogra_> mariogrip: you wish ... then i would have mine already
<founderio> about time.. that iOS began bugging me to hell
 * ogra_ ia also waiting
<ogra_> *is
<mariogrip> :)
<ogra_> and flying to a snappy sprint on sunday ... i really hope i get it before
<founderio> I even took the 32G version.. 64G was not available yet :D
<ogra_> i doubt there will be any other offers then this one
<founderio> the 64G IS listed on amazon.de
<mariogrip> oneplus one :) hint hint
<ogra_> at least this time around ... probably if meizu does some kind of re-fresh
<founderio> just "not available yet"
<ogra_> mariogrip: once you have all HW working ;)
<founderio> but tbh -> my playlist isn't THAT big, so that should work ;)
<founderio> more excited about the OS than about the free space
<ogra_> SD cards are cheap
<mariogrip> soon soon ogra_  :) 5.1 brings some fixes, just camera and bt left
<founderio> also true -> I keep forgetting that.. iOS torture victim here...
<mariogrip> I haven't tried iOS,  it seems to be too locked down for me
 * ogra_ goes afk to do some non work evening stuff :)
<mariogrip> founderio: spotify is coming to the music app, so you stream you playlist (if it was music that you was talking about) then you can save some space
<founderio> yes, was talking about music.. but I don't like streaming -> too much hassly in my opinion..
<founderio> I just want a music player that plays the music, can sync with ubuntu (rsync, duh.. ;) ) and does not bother me with Apple Music Advertisement EVERY GODDAMN TIME
<founderio> so the issue is not really that iOS is too locked down, but rather that I am being treated like an idiot..
<mariogrip> founderio: yeah, btw there is no advert on spotify (paid version). but how does iOS do that? is it like, "too simple"?
<founderio> the streaming stuff is just my personal preference, I guess.. but thanks for the info.
<founderio> iOS does that my assuming that the Apple Solution is the solution for every user
<founderio> integration for third party apps is not good sometimes (or even impossible for some specific parts)
<founderio> and the default apps do stuff a bit weird sometimes
<mariogrip> oh, yeah I have heard that you need a mac to recovery it
<founderio> nah, iTunes is enough
<founderio> so Mac or Windows
<mariogrip> oh, ok then.
<founderio> for the regular user that may be enough, but for example the intrgration for caldav & carddav sync is a bit wobbly at times in the default apps
<mariogrip> can you remove the default apps? that is something that is a bit annoying on android sometimes, you need root to remove the "bloatware"
<founderio> nope
<founderio> every iOS user has this folder called "Junk" on their home screen
<founderio> with stuff like health, friends, stock info, etc..
<founderio> and -> all installed apps are on the home screen, period. (several pages & folders though)
<mariogrip> oh, there is no app list like android has right? is't just on the home screen
<founderio> yes
<founderio> also 1 app == 1 icon
<founderio> although there seem to be plugins like adblockers since iOS 9, now.. never looked into it
<mariogrip> what happens if you remove the icon (if it works)
<popey> you cant
<popey> there's a dozen or so you cannot remove
<popey> technically you can't remove the default apps on ubuntu either
<popey> you can remove the icon, but the partition is RO so the app stays
<popey> just hidden
<founderio> better than iOS in at least 1 point then ;)
<founderio> I can live with hidden
<mariogrip> you "can" removed them if you make the system rw, but as i understand you cannot set iOS in rw mode
<founderio> and if I miss integration / cooperation between apps there is a good chance I could go ahead and implement it myself I guess...
<founderio> well you can set it to rw...
<founderio> that is called jailbreaking
<founderio> and very much agains what the fruit company thinks "legal"
<mariogrip> yeah like root on android, but on ubuntu it's just one command
<founderio> well.. wouldn't be ubuntu if it weren't
<founderio> I'll be off for today. 10 minutes to Wednesday here ;)
<founderio> Good conversation & thanks to all for the help!
<mariogrip> same timezone as me then :) thanks for your answer about iOS :)
<founderio> anytime.
<founderio> I guess I'll poke my head in here sometime.. see you around
<mariogrip> see ya :)
#ubuntu-touch 2016-05-04
<mcphail> mariogrip: a friend might be selling a (slightly cracked) OPO. Is your port at daily-driver status yet? Tempted to buy as a dev device...
<DarthDepa> Hi guys! :D
<DarthDepa> I have some problems playing video on my new BQ Aquaris M10 (Ubuntu Edition)
<DarthDepa> which codecs native app supports?
<DarthDepa> I also made a simply JavaScript that create a player (HTML5 or Flash) but seems not to work
<davmor2> flash won't work I don't think but html 5 should
<DarthDepa> No :'( But also on Chromium (on desktop) has problem
<ogra_> wasnt there a "codec checker" app in the store ?
<ogra_> note though that the browser (and webapp containers) use plain SW rendering ... HW codecs are only used for the mediaplayer app
<DarthDepa> ogra_: Yeah, sure :( but the mediaplayer app seems not to work
<DarthDepa> when I select an MKV or an AVI (MPEG4 or H264) it crash
<DarthDepa> Both big and small file
<mariogrip> I will be releasing a new version (5.1) that has everything working except bt, GPS and camera
<mariogrip> But, I hope to get them resolved soon
<mariogrip> mcphail: ^^
<mcphail> mariogrip: very exciting. Ta!
<mardy> tvoss, ssweeny: ping for https://code.launchpad.net/~mardy/location-service/old-location-1551686/+merge/293075 when you have a minute
<tvoss> mardy, on the list, thanks for heads up
<mardy> tvoss: ok, thanks
<mardy> dobey: there are still a couple of MPs waiting for your review: https://code.launchpad.net/~mardy/ubuntuone-credentials/signon-plugin-part2/+merge/293217 and https://code.launchpad.net/~mardy/ubuntuone-credentials/default-token-name/+merge/293234
<mardy> dobey: not hurrying you in any way, just making sure they are in your radar :-)
<dobey> mardy: yes. i'm not sure want to land part2 for ota11, because we haven't heard from back from design yet afaik. so i'm still a bit hesitant to land stuff which switches the plug-in to one that uses generic UI
<mardy> dobey: ok, now what's most interesting to me is whether you are fine with the code
<mardy> dobey: I'll leave it to dbarth to worry about the schedule
<dobey> mardy: i'll try to look at it.
<mardy> dobey: thanks
<mcphail> I see UOS has started. I was curious about yesterday's UT "papercuts" session. What was the response? Would be keen to volunteer for something. Don't have a good enough mobile signal to watch teh video just now
<dobey> mcphail: there will be an announce mail sent soon i guess
<mcphail> dobey: OK. Ta
<mhall119> oSoMoN: are you all set for the webbrowser convergence session in ~15 minutes?
<oSoMoN> mhall119, all set yeah
<timp> mariogrip: hello
<timp> mariogrip: I'm curious about the fairphone2
<timp> mariogrip: mainly 2 things: how does the size compare to (for example) the BQ ubuntu phone, and how far is the ubuntu port?
<mhall119> oSoMoN: and you know how to setup the hangout and put it in summit?
<oSoMoN> mhall119, no
<mariogrip> timp: it's about the same size as the bq aquaris E5, the port is really early not much is working yet
<mhall119> oSoMoN: ok, I'll set it up and give you the link to join
<oSoMoN> mhall119, thanks
<mhall119> in the mean time, please /join #ubuntu-uos-convergence
<timp> mariogrip: okay, thanks.
<timp> I'm using smaller phones now (like the bq e4.5), so I guess I'll have to try to get my hands on one to see if I like the bigger size
<timp> I think fairphone+ubuntu would be a nice match
<popey> timp: the OnePlus X is a nice size, I prefer iPhone 4S size phones, but the OPX is manageable.
<popey> I have small ladyhands
<timp> haha ;)
<timp> I just don't like to carry a lot of big stuff in my pockeets
<timp> -e
<NeKit> what is the status of "portcraft"?
<ogra_> Whats that ?
<davmor2> ogra_: I think it might be the scripting thing that mariogrip is working on I could be wrong
<davmor2> ogra_: think snapcraft for ports ;)
<ogra_> ah
<lotuspsychje> http://news.softpedia.com/news/canonical-to-introduce-dash-browser-for-scopes-on-ubuntu-phones-and-tablets-503684.shtml
<lotuspsychje> fasten your seatbelts
<founderio> nifty indeed
<AuroraAvenue> https://www.bountysource.com/issues/30551831-no-caldav-and-icalendar-support
<aua> $openssl version
<aua> OpenSSL 1.0.1f 6 Jan 2014
<aua> On an E4.5 with no updates available.  Am I doing something wrong?
<aua> Does that mean ububtu touch comes with an unpatched OpenSSL package?  Is that relevant at all?  Or do apps use other crypto libs on UT?
<mcphail> aua: if it is vulnerable, I suspect it will be patched in the next OTA. The question will be: will that be OTA11 or will there be an OTA10.2 security hotfix?
<aua> mcphail: Well, letting alone the latest security advisories, I wonder about the two year old 'patch level'.  I own a UT phone for 2 days an am a bit upset.  But, well, I have no idea if OpenSSL is used internally at all.
<dobey> aua: the patch level isn't "two years old"
<aua> But
<aua> `?
<dobey> you can't look at the release date of the openssl version to know what has been patched in it. that's simply the date 1.0.1f was released
<aua> Understand.  Other distros make that 1.0.1f+something
<dobey> aua: so does ubuntu. see "dpkg -l libssl1.0.0"
<aua> Gives me '1.0.1f-1ubun'.  Looks like one patch set away from 1.0.1f.  Better than nothing.
<mcphail> aua: secutiry fixes are generally backported to supported packages. Whilst you are probably correct there will be a bit of lag getting the current SSL fixes into ubuntu touch, it will be a matter of days (rather than months/never for competing platforms with similar issues)
<aua> mcphail: Yeah, but I really don't mind a few days or even weeks.  I've noted down the dpkg command and will come back here after the next update if it still gives 1.0.1f-1ubun.  Thanks for spending your time on my questions!
<mcphail> aua: feel free to ask on the mailing list. You'll probably get an ETA for the fix
<dobey> it will be 1ubuntu11.6 probably
<dobey> looks like the version got chopped in printout for you for some reason
<aua> dobey: Had Terminal opend in portrait.  When looking in landscape mode it gets '-1ubuntu1'.  Still not the full name.  Will try again with yet smaller font size.
<mcphail> aua: try "dpkg -l libssl1.0.0 | nc termbin.com 9999" which should paste the output to a pastebin
<dobey> or "dpkg -l | grep libssl1.0.0"
<dobey> which will cause it to get wrapped (it should be anyway, but terminal types can be weird)
<mcphail> adb doesn't wrap properly
<aua> http://termbin.com/zwr9
<aua> OK. That gives some confidence again. Thanks!
<mcphail> aua: np
<mhanne> hello. i got an aquaris e5 with android 4.4.4 on it, and was wondering if it is possible to instal ubuntu on it right now?
<mhanne> i can't even seem to find an image for it... and some of the links on the wiki start page are dead, for example https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install
<popey> that link isnt dead
<popey> it redirects to https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/phone/devices/installing-ubuntu-for-devices/
<mhanne> hmm.. redirects me to https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/start/ubuntu-for-devices/installing-ubuntu-for-devices/
<davidcalle> popey:mhanne there is a little bit of lag in the redirection, which is being fixed.
<popey> oh ok
<popey> was instant for me
<davidcalle> popey: which browser?
<popey> chrome
<popey> ok, maybe not instant but <1s
<davidcalle> popey: mhanne: I've fixed the redirect link to point directly to https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/phone/devices/installing-ubuntu-for-devices/
<popey> nice one
<popey> now, go to bed!
<davidcalle> popey: just finished downloading This War of Mine, won't happen
<davidcalle> popey: also, holiday in France tomorrow
<popey> ahh
<mhanne> davidcalle: thanks! after about 17 refreshes it worked :)
<davidcalle> mhanne: yay :)
#ubuntu-touch 2016-05-05
<cc> hi
<cc> Does anyone have buy the Meizu Pro 5 Ubuntu at en.jd.com here?
<DanneJo> hi i want to port ubuntu touch to Zuk Z1 i have source code for CyanogenMod i was able to compile the test example for nexus 4, but how do i port a new device
<DanneJo> im stuck atm :( best regards Daniel
<greyback> DanneJo: you've seen https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/phone/devices/porting-new-device/ ?
<DanneJo> absolutly it made me found you guys at the bottom of the page :)
<greyback> porting isn't an easy task. That guide has the essential steps you need to follow, so you need to study it carefully
<DanneJo> unsure what i need to extrace from cyanogen into ubuntu
<DanneJo> brb
<cc> may i ask a question?
<cc> how can i use "wechat" on ubuntu phone? "wechat",not"weechat"
<cc> in china,most of us are all using wechat for chatting or working
<pmcgowan> ogra_, should the upstart log config have nocreate in it? after logs roll there is no active log file
<pmcgowan> oh he is holidaze
<mhanne> i'm still trying to get ubuntu touch onto an aquaris e5.. i managed to install twrp now, with a "vegetalte" rescue image. but ubuntu-device-flash doesn't recognize this device, it only has "vegetahd"... am i right in assuming that this means i'm out of luck?
<ahoneybun> mm anyone have a bug about device turning off on it's own?
<ahoneybun> not a low battery issue
<Acou_Bass> ahoneybun: whic hdevice?
<ahoneybun> Nexus 7
<ahoneybun> man the camera is broken on here
<dobey> broken how?
<ahoneybun> the rotation is all off and does not record video
<ahoneybun> well then
<dobey> the camera rotation is being fixed i think
<dobey> iirc, same issue existed on the m10
<ahoneybun> roation: https://www.flickr.com/photos/44748317@N08/26743506972/in/dateposted-public/
<ahoneybun> recording video failed: https://www.flickr.com/photos/44748317@N08/26232653643/in/dateposted-public/
<ahoneybun> mm bluetoothctl says I'm paired with my BLE mouse
<altker128> Is there a build of Firefox for Ubuntu-Touch?
<Acou_Bass> i dnt think so - only the ARM one for running in libertine
<dobey> no, there isn't a build designed for the phone interface. the tablet has it installed by default in the legacy apps container though
<Acou_Bass> the stock browser is pretty nice anyway ;D i like it
<Acou_Bass> obviously not as featured as desktop firefox but which phone browser is?
<dobey> the "firefox mobile" tree could probably be built, and a package made, but i'd suspect it is quite a bit of work to do
<Acou_Bass> you mean, the android version? or the old-timey Fennec version?
<dobey> i mean whatever. firefox is open source :)
<altker128> Well, the idea if one gets Firefox with desktop capability is the ability to use plugins...like noscript ;)
<kaisoz> Hi
<Paddy_NI> Yikes http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2016/05/bq-m10-ubuntu-tablet-review-crazy-slow
<Acou_Bass> ;(
<Paddy_NI> I do think that these devices should be sold with a strong emphasis on the words "Early adopters, Unfinished/Experimental and possibly Developer Edition" being used as liberally as possible so as to not create a bad impression on the uninitiated
<Acou_Bass> im watching a couple videos of people using it... doesnt look any slower than it is on my nexus 4
<Acou_Bass> which is completely usable
<Paddy_NI> Acou_Bass, That video makes it look terrible, however I have a bq Aquarius E4.5 that I flashed with Android lollipop a while back and it ran reasonably well on that
<Paddy_NI> I have never not been able to get Ubuntu Touch back on since
<popey> https://shkspr.mobi/blog/2016/05/the-ubuntu-tablet-a-review-of-the-aquaris-m10-ubuntu-edition/
<Paddy_NI> :-(
<popey> thats another terrible, but honest review from an Ubuntu user
<popey> We need to take this feedback on board and fix the issues
<popey> and not ship devices with stuff like this
<Paddy_NI> popey, Exactly what I was thinking
<Paddy_NI> That is why I mentioned those words above
<Paddy_NI> Perhaps something with less negative connotations
<Paddy_NI> Developer Edition I think
<mhanne> since you are talking about aquaris devices, forgive me if i ask again: anybody know if its possible - or planned - to get ubuntu touch on an E5 4G?
<Paddy_NI> mhanne, It runs on the E5 so I don't see why not
<Paddy_NI> Unlock the bootloader if necessary
<mhanne> well, that's what i thought when i bought it.. but turns out the 4G version is "vegetalte" and i can only find ubuntu for "vegetahd"
<Paddy_NI> mhanne, Did you try flashing it?
<mhanne> yes, it says "Can't boot recovery image"
<popey> we dont have an image for that device
<popey> no idea if it even has the same soc
<mhanne> and only if i set --device to vegetahd, otherwise it says Device is |MSM8916|
<popey> you might need to sort the partitioning first
<popey> you'd need the tool from bq and a scatter file
<popey> but again, no idea if the hd image would work on the lte, there may be significant internal differences
<Paddy_NI> Oh I see there are a few variants of the E5
<mhanne> ah. that's the other thing.. the bq page doesn't accept my S/N for that...
<mhanne> so i guess it's just not intended to be able to install ubuntu on it :/
<Acou_Bass> while we're on the subject (or not...) - can anyone link me a slimport cable they use with a nexus 4, so i can be 100% sure its not my phone thats causing convergence to not work for me?
<popey> sure Acou_Bass
<popey> https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00F44PA5M
<popey> i own that cheapo one
<popey> any slimport one should work
<Acou_Bass> hmm
<Acou_Bass> yep, i think my phones borked then
<popey> mhanne: we support very specific devices
<Acou_Bass> xD
<popey> bummer
<Paddy_NI> popey, I must pick your brain tomorrow if you are available, I ended up getting the LG G5 so I am quite keen on getting Ubuntu Touch back on my E4.5. Was unable to achieve this previously some months ago with the help from various people here possible including yourself...
<Paddy_NI> I will keep the faith :-)
<popey> http://askubuntu.com/questions/602035/how-do-i-use-ubuntu-device-flash-with-the-bq-aquaris-e4-5-and-aquaris-e5
<popey> thats the "canonical" page
<Acou_Bass> i can *sometimes* get my monitor to pick up on it - but i have to jiggle the chord and do that thing where you holdit in such a stupid position that any attempt to put it down disconnects it
<popey> note the guy who replied runs the team who do porting, so knows his stuff ㋛
<Paddy_NI> popey, Cool thanks :-)
<Acou_Bass> and not had anyone whos been willing to fix it yet, because they just plug it into a laptop and go 'look, USB works fine! whatcha talkin' bout'
<popey> Acou_Bass: what kind of display?
<Acou_Bass> well its a HDMI TV
<Acou_Bass> ive tried a couple of slimport cables but the one im using now is some fancy one that cost me like £20 so it better bloody not be the cable
<Acou_Bass> im at least 90% sure its the USB port in my phone thats loose... but connecting it to a PC for the most part works (it sometimes dc's randomly, and only works with certain cables)
<popey> It's pretty normal for the usb port to go on devices
<popey> I had to strip down a tablet to replace the usb port board recently
<Acou_Bass> yep, thats why i quit using my ol' faithful n900 :P yanked the cable too hard one say and out came the port
<popey> awww, n900...
<Acou_Bass> yeah, ive still got it... sometimes i boot it up and fiddle with it just for old times sake...
<popey> :)
<popey> I never had one, looked longingly at it
<Acou_Bass> still works fine, ive got a spare battery and an external charger
<popey> but couldn't bring myself to buy one
<popey> still covet them when i see them
<Acou_Bass> honestly ubuntu touch has it all covered, except the hardware kb ;D
<Acou_Bass> and the IR/radio transmitter i suppose if youre into that
<Acou_Bass> im really impressed still at how the maemo.org community just picked it up when nokia ditched it.. that phone still gets updates even now
<Paddy_NI> popey, I both understand and feel confused by his anger
<Paddy_NI> popey, Terence did know what he was buying in to right?
<ahoneybun> popey worked with openweathermap api?
<talonz> i run archlinux on my n900 it doesnt get much on time no but its still sitting here staring at me on my desk ... hard to let such a great device go
<Acou_Bass> yeah i ran arch on mine, though i ran it off an SD not off the main memory, the main was reserved for maemo
<talonz> yeah i dont have a wm any more just console its good for that
<Acou_Bass> hehe thats a nice idea, have a li'l SSH client ;D
<talonz> you can run a samba share on it i had it running with a heap of mp3's on it for my sonos setup to play music
<talonz> which was awesome
<Acou_Bass> ;D awesome too
<talonz> i got an aquaponics system that i want to automate a little more with some sensors and stuff i know there are some linux apps out there to do that im thinking of using my n900 for that if possible
 * lpotter still has n900 sitting in a box
<Acou_Bass> hehe
<talonz> nice lpotter
<lpotter> had qtopia on it for a while
<lpotter> back when I was community manager for qtopia
<talonz> qtopia is qt extended right ?
<popey> ahoneybun: not personally. examples in the weather app code :)
<lpotter> ya, same thing, different marketing name
<ahoneybun> popey wayyyyyyyyyyyyy to ahead of me
<ahoneybun> I need something dead simple
<ahoneybun> I do have the code downloaded
 * ahoneybun kinda feels doomed with this project 
<ahoneybun> all I need is a simple call to the api to show the current weather
<ahoneybun> to get me started
#ubuntu-touch 2016-05-06
<ahoneybun> what bluetooth mouse works for sure?
<nhaines> ahoneybun: Microsoft Wireless Notebook Presenter Mouse 8000 works for sure.
<ahoneybun> nhaines oh hey !
<ahoneybun> thanks for the flair btw
<nhaines> ahoneybun: you're welcome!  Thanks for jumping through the hoops.  :)
<ahoneybun> np
<ahoneybun> I have the Microsoft Designer Mouse
<ahoneybun> and does not work
<ahoneybun> the setting does not even see it
<nhaines> Aw.
<ahoneybun> bluetoothctl sees it
<ahoneybun> lets me pair but does nothing
<ahoneybun> to be fair Kubuntu does not let me pair and use it
<nhaines> Well, there's that I guess.  :)
<ahoneybun> nhaines I'm looking in the 30-50 range with Amazon Prime :)
<nhaines> ahoneybun: I bought this one like... maybe 8 years ago?  To use during Ubuntu talks.  And the presentation keys don't work (XFree86_[Next|Prev] isn't hooked up or something) so... I'm not buying a new one any time soon.  :)
<nhaines> Maybe if there's a good deal on a keyboard once my Nexus 7 runs desktop apps.  Maybe.
<ahoneybun> yea that will be fun
<ahoneybun> nhaines is there a flair for UbuntuAppDev?
<nhaines> No idea!  :D
<nhaines> I just do the one subreddit.  Reddit consumes enough of my life, hehe.
<ahoneybun> XD
<nhaines> Although I'm pretty anxious for Snappy 16 on RPi2 and a Mir snap.
<nhaines> I have no idea just what yet, but I can easily imagine writing an SDK app for that.
<nhaines> Pro: will instantly run on phones, tablets, and laptops/desktops.
<nhaines> Con: My excuse of not programming because I'm "waiting for Snappy 16 on RPi2" is not actually valid.  XD
<ahoneybun> nice
<kaisoz> Hi
<testchattyman> woot
<Daniman> Hello
<popey> hi
<Daniman> I am new for ubuntu-touch and I have questions  about apps is there any whats apps or vibER + how can I develop apps with HTML for it
<popey> we don't have WhatsApp or Viber yet.
<popey> Daniman: https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/phone/apps/ is the place to learn about app dev on ubuntu
<Daniman> OK, and can I install apps from the terminal? ,
<Daniman> apt-get install have problems with the lock file being read only
<Nycticebuscoucan> Hi Guys, I'am having troubles updating apps.  My Bq aquaris e4.5 asks me to log in when I press update all apps. After doing that I have again to press update and then it asks me to log in again. Its a crazy and never ending game
<popey> Nycticebuscoucan: try deleting your u1 acconut and recreating it
<Nycticebuscoucan> popey: I can't find my account on the phone it is like I don't have one after each login
<john-mcaleely> so, I'm trying to install ubuntu-device-flash on a trusty laptop
<john-mcaleely> and it's failing miserably
<john-mcaleely> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/16254701/
<john-mcaleely> davmor2, ^ specifics
<davmor2> john-mcaleely: meh that will need fixing in the app for trusty the snappy bit I think is just not available for trusty I assume the same is true of click-policy so we would need a slightly downgraded version for trusty, or you could just upgrade to xenial already ;)
<john-mcaleely> I wonder who owns that these days
<john-mcaleely> I imagine there will be users of trusty for a while
<john-mcaleely> thanks davmor2
<davmor2> john-mcaleely: morphis and your team are hacking on it the most I would imagine the snappy bits came from sergiusens or mvo at a guess
<john-mcaleely> mm
<john-mcaleely> whoever last touched it, broke it :-)
<davmor2> Toykeeper :D
<morphis> davmor2, john-mcaleely: mvo or sergiusens should be the right to ask here
<davmor2> john-mcaleely: but that was only the networking bit, last person that touched it that actually made some changes I believe was morphis
<morphis> davmor2: hah, I did but they are not merged yet :-)
<john-mcaleely> he's passed the buck already. lets see if mvo or sergiusens wake up :-)
<morphis> ondra was the last one who actually got things merged :-)
<davmor2> haha
<john-mcaleely> ha!
<morphis> john-mcaleely: but!
<davmor2> john-mcaleely: still your team :P
<john-mcaleely> ondra, is not my team :-)
<morphis> john-mcaleely: pull https://private-fileshare.canonical.com/~morphis/ubuntu-device-flash and try that binary
<morphis> luckily as its go it doesn't need any installed deps :-)
<john-mcaleely> you might want to move that to people.c.c, so others can grab it
<davmor2> john-mcaleely: if that one works then we can just land it in the ppa with tag for trusty and lose the one that is currently there maybe
<brunch875> #join /ubuntu
<brunch875> oh... durrrr
<john-mcaleely> well, that u-d-f binary works fine on this laptop morphis thanks!
<morphis> john-mcaleely: great!
<ondra> morphis not sure if you call that merging in :) I was sending diffs to mvo and he was sending me back binaries :)
<vijai> hello
<vijai> anybody there?
<swalladge> hey :)
<vijai> hey! Any developers here?
<JoeyChan> I think u should join #ubuntu-app-devel
<vijai> They would help with porting?
<jdstrand> mzanetti: hi! I'm going to start looking at bug #1569582. couple of questions-- is there a click I can use to play with this? will it work on mako? if so, do I need rc-proposed, silos, etc?
<ubot5> bug 1569582 in Canonical System Image "Add Bluetooth apparmor policy" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1569582
<ogra_> bregma, what is stopping us from doing this by default http://paste.ubuntu.com/16259124/
<ogra_> (it seems to get me the proper resolution in all apps)
<ogra_> (i understand that it might displaying and scaling on external displays harder, but it would at least give us a good default for local ...)
<ogra_> s/local/internal/
<ogra_> *might make
<bregma> ogra_, 3 things: (1) the dpi value is different on different devices, (2) we only recently had the ability to add args to the XMir invocation, and (3) we haven't had the time or resources to address the problem yet
<bregma> mostly (3)
<ogra_> well, 1 should be solvable by reading from "mirout"
<ogra_> (and a little math)
<bregma> yep
<bregma> or an appropriate programmatic API, which would have fewer context switches
<ogra_> well, libertine-xmir is a shell script ... so i was looking in that context ;)
<bregma> ogra_, yes, libertine-xmir is new, until recently the command to launch XMir was hard-coded in a C library somewhere
<ogra_> uuh, ok :)
<bregma> constant improvement
<ogra_> btw, installing x11-xkb-utils and using "setxkbmap de" helps with the native keyboard layout here ... is there any way to hack that into some launcher program so i dont need wrappers around my apps ?
<ogra_> (istalling inside the container that is ... indeed :) )
<tyhicks> win 40
<bregma> ogra_, the XMir upload that just landed should fix the keymap problems if you have it set correctly for Unity 8 (it has XMir grab the XKB from Mir)
<ogra_> ah, neat !
<bregma> I think it landed yesterday
<ogra_> (i kept my tablet on the stable channel though ... guess i have to wait then :) )
<ogra_> oSoMoN, hmm, alt+back and ctrl+r seems to be no-ops in webapp-container apps (both work fine in the browser) ... do you have a bug for that ?
<oSoMoN> ogra_, no, but it’s a known shortcoming that most keyboard shortcuts are browser-specific, a lot of them are not implemented in the webapp container
<oSoMoN> ogra_, a bug report to track that lack of shortcuts would be welcome
<ogra_> well, i think reload and back/forward would make sense
<ogra_> (i.e. nothing that needs extra UI ... like ctrl-f would for example)
<oSoMoN> ogra_, yup, and actually even ctrl+f could be done to some extent, with ctrl+g and ctrl+shift+g to navigate search matches
<ogra_> bug 1579101
<ubot5> bug 1579101 in webbrowser-app (Ubuntu) "no keyboard shortcuts in webapp contianers" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1579101
 * mhall119 is on Unity 8 \o/
<brunch875> My unity 8 won't launch... I blame nvidia!
<mhall119> brunch875: there's a libhybris bug that's stopping it from loading on anything atm, I had to install a patch to get around it
<brunch875> Oh I see! Say... how's it looking?
<brunch875> I'm afraid it's too bleeding edge for me to jump on...
<ogra_> well, you will need to use nouveau still on nvidia cards
<Paddy_NI> Having trouble flashing Ubuntu Touch back on to the bq E4.5 http://paste.ubuntu.com/16260206/plain/
<ogra_> Paddy_NI, any reason why you use the test channel ? (that is only to test upgrades from one image to another, either use rc-proposed or stable but not rc)
<Paddy_NI> ogra_, Oh good point
<ogra_> though i dont think thats your issue ... but try :)
<Paddy_NI> Yeah ogra_ we tried sorting this before I wonder if it simply to do with the fact it is capitalising "KRILLIN"
<Paddy_NI> On device for some reason
<Paddy_NI> ogra_, Same error with the proposed channel
<ogra_> yeah, thougth so
<Paddy_NI> :-(
<ogra_> ondra, or john-mcaleely migght be able to point you somewhere
<dobey> Paddy_NI: pass -d krillin
<daniman> So all apps are web apps?
<Paddy_NI> dobey, Does this look correct "ubuntu-device-flash touch --channel ubuntu-touch/rc-proposed/bq-aquaris.en -d krillin --bootstrap --recovery-image ~/Downloads/recovery-krillin.img
<dobey> Paddy_NI: should be yeah. don't quite recall if -d goes before/after touch, but i'm sure it will complain if it's wrong :)
<dobey> daniman: no
<Paddy_NI> dobey, Cool thanks
<daniman> But most of them are? And how can I limit my ddata usage?
<dobey> most are yes
<dobey> and even the ones that aren't often need to talk to some server too.
<dobey> disable cellular data when you don't wnat to use it?
<daniman> Hmm, so HTML is mainly used?
<dobey> no
<dobey> network access has nothing to do with html
<daniman> No no the apps built of
<Paddy_NI> dobey, No matter where I put it I get "unknown flag `d'"
<Paddy_NI> dobey, I have added the phablet ppa and updates
<dobey> Paddy_NI: weird. --device then
<Paddy_NI> Updated
<Paddy_NI> dobey, Okay but now we have another issue http://paste.ubuntu.com/16260897/plain/
<Paddy_NI> lol
<dobey> daniman: apps can be built using almost any toolkit really. but qml and html5 are the main "officially supported" ones
<dobey> Paddy_NI: and please don't link to the /plain/ URLs for paste.ubuntu.com
<Paddy_NI> dobey, Sorry I thought they would be less obnoxious
<daniman> another Question, Is there any android apps emulator ?
<Paddy_NI> dobey, http://paste.ubuntu.com/16260897/
<dobey> Paddy_NI: no, more, because it requires logging in, and then complains deep links don't work for plain :)
<dobey> daniman: no
<daniman> there are some apps I really need to get it to my ububuntu phone
<Paddy_NI> dobey, Oh my bad sorry about that
<dobey> Paddy_NI: sorry, don't know why it couldn't flash recovery
<daniman> dobey: So I cant install any android app
<dobey> daniman: no. ubuntu isn't android.
<IZ5WGA> Hello all
<daniman> dobey: I know but any environment  I should set up for the appa
<IZ5WGA> is ubuntu touch for nexus 5 usable, except from bluetooth, or would I regreet it?
<dobey> IZ5WGA: i've been using it for 2 years
<IZ5WGA> how's battery life?
<dobey> not great
<dobey> should be better soon though
<dobey> mariogrip: ^^ did you push the updated kernel for n5?
<IZ5WGA> I'm using debian stretch... nothing to say about  ubuntu-device-flash phablet-tools...
<IZ5WGA> are theu in any repo?
<Paddy_NI> dobey, I will have to revisit this later as I really would love to get Ubuntu Touch back on this E4.5
<dobey> the ubuntu repos, and associated PPAs; but you'd probably want to rebuild the sources for debian, or just make an ubuntu chroot, lxc, or vm
<Paddy_NI> dobey, Thanks for the help :-)
<g4sgx> Loving my new Ubuntu-phone. Anyone know how to delete Dekko SMTP identities? Doesn't seem to be a way without resorting to command line..May just be being ignorant though!
<IZ5WGA> rebuild from sources? is it that different? O.o
<oSoMoN> mterry, I’ve got a fix for bug #1499775 that’s currently building in silo 53, testing and feedback welcome!
<ubot5> bug 1499775 in webbrowser-app (Ubuntu) "It's difficult to see where a link will send you before clicking on it" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1499775
<dobey> IZ5WGA: i don't know what the dependencies are exactly or what stretch has
<mterry> oSoMoN, nice :)
<mterry> oSoMoN, ok
<dobey> IZ5WGA: lxc container would be my suggested route
<IZ5WGA> let me see =)
<kaisoz> I'm thinking about portion  Ubuntu touch to the nexus 6 shamu. Does the underlying Android version really matters? Would it work with Android 6?
<kaisoz> The porting guide talks about Android 4 I think...
<dobey> kaisoz: i don't know of anyone that's got 6 working on anything with ubuntu
<kaisoz> So i need to go with Android 4 right?
<dobey> i don't think there is a 4 build for shamu
<dobey> if there's a 5 build, that might be doable. otherwise you'd probably need to do the work to get 6 working
<pmcgowan> renatu, rvr s 36 going to land or get deferred to next time
<rvr> pmcgowan: We are in string freeze. If not hyper urgent, it should wait to OTA 12.
<DanChapman> g4sgx, you can just swipe to delete the identities from the account settings UI
<rvr> renatu: But, any way, fix the typo :)
<kaisoz> Thank you dobey, I also think that there's no Android 4 for shamu
<kaisoz> I'll have a look :)
<pmcgowan> rvr, ok
<kaisoz> Any docs apart from the porting one?
<dobey> kaisoz: whatever xda-devs forums have i guess
<kaisoz> Ok! I'll check
<kaisoz> Thx!
<g4sgx> DanChapman, Thanks, but Dekko accounts do not seem to show up in Accounts Ui, even on 'add account' there is not an option for Dekko
<dobey> g4sgx: i think he means account settings inside dekko
<DanChapman> Yeah inside dekko. "Email settings" -> {Account name} -> "Sender identities"
<DanChapman> g4sgx, Note though you need to have at least one identity to send messages. If you just want to edit the signature or something you can do that by tapping on the identity
<g4sgx> Aha, a right swipe gives me the junk bin, was trying left swipes, thanks guys, all good..
<mterry> oSoMoN, silo 53 seems to work fine for me (on xenial desktop)!  It's a little odd that the label width is wider than the url for short urls, but that's it
<oSoMoN> mterry, yeah, that’s similar to desktop chromium though
<oSoMoN> mterry, actually I haven’t got a specification from design, so I just went ahead and replicated chromium’s behaviour as well as I could
<mterry> oSoMoN, :)
<oSoMoN> mterry, if it works well for you, feel free to approve the MR
<g4sgx> Must say as a new user, ubuntu-touch seems to work well, without resorting to the terminal, so far.. Impressed.
<taiebot> Am i right new tarbal l= new device ? never heard about cooler before
<taiebot> sorry new tarball name = new device
<dobey> taiebot: cooler and frieza are both the M10, one is 720p, other is 1080p (i forget which is which)
<taiebot> dobey: ah that makes sense
<ogra_> HA!
 * ogra_ found a hack to fix the audio/video out-of-sync-ness on the M10
<ogra_> pactl set-port-latency-offset droid_card.primary output-speaker -600000
<ogra_> that gets me lip synced video
<mterry> :) nice
<troyready> Oh, wow
<troyready> Sweeet!
<ogra_> not sure how to translat this into proper config though
<ogra_> *translate
<dobey> weird
<ogra_> weird ?
<dobey> ogra_: -600000 is pretty weird, yeah
<ogra_> well
<renatu> rvr, pmcgowan, typo fixed. I would like to land it, but due the string freeze I do not think that we can land it
<renatu> pmcgowan, rvr, but I really want to land 71: https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1386
<renatu> I think this is critical one
<pmcgowan> take the toher mr out?
<pmcgowan> oter
<pmcgowan> bah
<rvr> renatu: 71 is on top of the queue
<renatu> pmcgowan, ok I will remove the middle name branch
<renatu> rvr, pmcgowan, ok middle name branch removed from silo 36
<renatu> rvr, I am talking about this silo 71: https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1386
<renatu> rvr, looks like there is a unity silo 71 on your list
<rvr> renatu: o_O
<rvr> Ah, I see
<rvr> It got a new card, but alesage landed it
<rvr> renatu: I will prioritize it when the card pops up
<renatu> ok, just finding somebody to review the code
<renatu> rvr, btw I removed the middle name from silo 36 I think we can unblock it
<rvr> renatu: But not sure whether it will make it, it depends on ToyKeeper and alesage. I'm near EOD.
<renatu> rvr, ok thanks
 * ogra_ sighs ... why dont we hve an image viewer app that can simply just show the image ... not copy it anywhere or add it to some photo-roll or gallery event list
<ogra_> cant really b hard to write such a thing
<ogra_> i dont really need each and every email attachement i ever opened in my gallery
<ogra_> it gets really funny if it is a pic that was taken ... say ... two years ago ... try to find that in the events view :P
<cyraxjoe> hello
<cyraxjoe> I've saw that some applications are made with pyotherside instead of direct C++. Are those applications prone to stop working on the next release? I'm thinking on writing one that uses python (been using python ~ 8 years).
<cyraxjoe> Python is not an "officially supported" language by Canonical, right?
<pmcgowan> cyraxjoe, thats correct its not supported, I expect those apps may include what they need in their click package
<ogra_> hmpf... so why does installing or upgrading apps only work on a fresh boot on my frieza... after a while uptime i only get download errors
<cyraxjoe> pmcgowan:  is there a reference on the software stack that I could expect that's going to be available on the platform? Like dynamic libraries or I should design the application to be completely self contained aside the QML parts?
<cyraxjoe> I'm thinking on creating a wrapper on top of lastpass cli https://github.com/lastpass/lastpass-cli
<ogra_> ah
<ogra_> mhall119: FTW
 * ogra_ found the image viewer
<pmcgowan> cyraxjoe, beyond the Qt/QML/HTML/Cordova apis there are some platform apis available but not sure those parts are obvious
<pmcgowan> from the developer docs
<dobey> ogra_: no idea. would need to see what's causing the download errors, in the logs. does it happen before or after the download itself is completed?
<cyraxjoe> pmcgowan:  well, I'm still only looking over the platform and have tired some samples, I bought the Aquaris M10 and I've been experimenting on my free time. I'll probably give it a more detailed read to the docs and then ask more specific questions.
<cyraxjoe> pmcgowan: thanks
<pmcgowan> cyraxjoe, great and join the ubuntu-app-devel channel for those
<cyraxjoe> awesome, thanks.
<ogra_> dobey: i see the progress bar for a split second when hitting install, then it immediately jumps to the download error display
<ogra_> i rebooted now, so currently it works
<dobey> ogra_: hmm. if it happens again, first check scope-registry.log for any errors from the scope
<dobey> ogra_: if that's clean, next i'd say to check ubuntu-download-manager logs
<kaisoz> Who is an actual ubuntu touch developer from canonical? Just to ask if I have questions about the porting
<k1l> kaisoz: ask in here and people will try to help.
<kaisoz> Oh great then :)
<ogra_> dobey: will do
<kaisoz> Just wanted to know if this is the right place to get very technical
<dobey> yes
<kaisoz> Great thx :)
<mhall119> ogra_: :)
<mhall119> ogra_: is it the newer version that supports zooming and multiple images?
<mhall119> cyraxjoe: get Terrarium from the store, it let's you live-code QML to get a feel for it
<ogra_> havent tried that :) ... it is enough to have  viewer that isnt gallery or camera :)
<mhall119> ogra_: yeah, I really wanted something that would let me view images, but wouldn't store copies of them
<ogra_> mhall119: does it delete the pics after viewing ? or do i need to care about clening up some cache dir
<cyraxjoe> mhall119: already got it! I'll give it a try with a physical keyboard and monitor
<ogra_> mhall119: with zoom (just checked)
<mhall119> ogra_: the images should be cleaned up by Content Hub
<ogra_> awesome !
<kaisoz> Got to leave, c u!
<aquiles> Hii
<aquiles> Someone
#ubuntu-touch 2016-05-07
<grasstype> hello
<grasstype> shame that man is apparently not included in ubuntu touch? weird
<Fishbone96> hey
<Fishbone96> i need help with a 2012 ASUS Nexus 7
<grasstype> so the question I'm facing now is... how do I set up chroot on this thing
<grasstype> "failed to run /bin/bash': no such file or directory. Well, here's to more learning
<mattwj2002> hi all
<mattwj2002> :D
<mattwj2002> I am putting ubuntu-touch on my nexus 7 2013 wifi
<mattwj2002> :)
<mattwj2002> aka flo
<swalladge> what's the recommended way to install programs (programs that aren't ubuntu touch apps from the app store)?
<swalladge> for example if i wanted to install pip or ruby or mosh...
<altker128> swalladge: Does apt work?
<swalladge> apparently i have to set the system to read/write to use that, and then i loose updates...
<swalladge> (new user here)
<swalladge> there doesn't seem to be a proper way to install packages as user on linux at the moment...
<altker128> hrm
<altker128> I haven't setup Ubuntu Touch yet myself, that's a bis disheartening to hear
<altker128> I wonder how much of Ubuntu Touch is affected by Android decisions, since I think it's designed to sit on top of an Android kernel / libhybris, etc
<swalladge> yeah i was hoping it would keep the installing/upgrading via apt-get, but it seems to have gone the way of android - OTA updates, no root access by default, sandboxed apps, weird display server so it cuts out all X11 apps... :(
<swalladge> the whole convergence thing is a great idea - running a full linux system with a touch based interface optimsed for small screens as well
<altker128> swalladge: That sucks :( .  A jailbroken iPhone even has root access!
<popey> swalladge: there are other options, it's not quite as bleak as you make out
<popey> swalladge: you can for example create a small chroot on your phone/tablet and use ruby/pip inside that
<brunch875> ¿Does anyone here have the M10?
<keysaway> hi, how do i bring the keyboard on screen when gedit or libreoffice is in focus?
<altker128> popey: Is there a way to have Ubuntu Touch behave as a normal Debain distro?
<kurros> keysaway: it is not possible yet. you have to use a bluetooth/usb keyboard
<keysaway> okay ^^
<popey> brunch875: i have one on order
<brunch875> wew I don't use tablets but I really want to know how it is like
<brunch875> I've never used tablets because slow + non-desktop apps
<kurros> well the M10 won't help with the first part of that equation
<brunch875> hardware covers the first and this project covers the second :P
<kurros> i bought mine mostly as a vote of confidence in the idea. really waiting for better hardware.
<brunch875> 1.3GHz... that's a bit low
<kurros> the MediaTek CPU in the M10 is so slow. it scores about ~20 in the JetStream JavaScript benchmark (vs ~220 on my desktop i5)
<brunch875> doesn't that give issues with android too?
<brunch875> I mean, ubuntu is big with the desktop applications
<brunch875> but android has all the java bloat ;p
<kurros> yeah its not great in general. but I guess we should be happy that BQ was willing to get behind an ubuntu edition tablet at all
<brunch875> I'm pretty happy about BQ
<brunch875> whole family has a phone with that brand
<popey> altker128: we haven't designed it to be like that, but someone else could make a more traditional image if they want
<brunch875> I've just realized my laptop has a sim card slot
<brunch875> I also spotted SMS and phone indicators on unity
<brunch875> I think I'll grab some spare card to test it
<brunch875> "Enable mobile broadband", stuff like that
<brunch875> texting and placing phone calls from laptop is some very interesting concept of this 'convergence' :p
<altker128> brunch875: It's probably for a 3G/4G modem/data connection
<popey> mobile broadband is for dongles
<popey> and built in mobile data
<ahoneybun> mm does libertine only handle arm deb files or should it take amd64 ones?
<ahoneybun> it sees the deb file but it does nothing when I click it
<bregma> ahoneybun, if you have an arm64 libertine container, it will only take arm64 binaries, likewise with armhf
<ahoneybun> so it won't take amd64?
<bregma> an amd64 container will take amd64 binaries, and i386 binaries if you enable multi-arch
<bregma> you can not run amd64 or i386 binaries on ARM hardware
<ahoneybun> mm
<ahoneybun> alright thanks bregma :)
<bregma> unless there is a working CPU emulator like QEMU that will do the trick, but I've only met with grief whenever I try that
<pc_magas> Fellows the "framework" option on manifest what is used for?
<pc_magas> When developing scopes?
<pc_magas> I try to build an ionic application for ubuntu phone but I get the following error: paste.ubuntu.com/16278113/
<pc_magas> When I try to verify the click package
<popey> pc_magas: framework should be something like ubuntu-sdk-15.04.4 - like these http://termbin.com/ftjn (taken from /usr/share/click/frameworks
<pc_magas> popey, Thanks
<popey> np
<string__> Hello is anyone familar with bonding two usbinternet connections to one in order to get faster internet?
<pc_magas> But the problem is by defauls ionic adds a zillion folders and I do not know hot to build it as ubuntu scope. I tried many thinkgs to figure out but I get WAY to much folders that I think are unessesary. I compared it with a simple HTML5 application I have made through SDK. I noticed that ionic adds and cpp files and I do not know why!
<popey> string__: sounds like a question for #ubuntu
<string__> Ok popey thank you
<dobey> wtf. i can't seem to create a new sms chat in rc-proposed now. messaging-app says "you need to select a sim card" but i only have one sim card, and it's working fine otherwise (calls, data, and reply in existing sms chats)
<ogra_> be happy it didnt tell you to use whatsapp :P
<bqphone> hi there
<bqphone> anyone alive to help?
<bqphone> well after the latest update, my wireless is freezing, i need to switch it off then on to make it work. It's happening regularly now.
<dobey> ogra_: yes, well, i actually need working sms
<bqphone> any ideas?
<lotuspsychje> bqphone: ota 10.1?
<bqphone> yes
<bqphone> at home and at work same thing
<lotuspsychje> bqphone: did you wait long enough, that your wifi is able to rescan?
<bqphone> well its like i open something and in the middle it freezes
<lotuspsychje> bqphone: or tried disable wifi, to be able to re-scan your ssid
<bqphone> or when i am checking for updates, it keep on searching or when i open website i get the no internet page
<bqphone> so when i turn wifi off then on everything works normal,
<lotuspsychje> thats normal behaviour
<lotuspsychje> wifi needs time to be able to rescan when you move
<bqphone> well even in same location?
<bqphone> it wasn't like that before update
<lotuspsychje> if your connected to a iwif, it should not be freezing
<lotuspsychje> wifi
<bqphone> its freezing often now
<bqphone> i mean internet not the phone
<bqphone> i keep needing to turn it off and on to make it work again
<lotuspsychje> turn phone off, or wifi?
<bqphone> wifi
<lotuspsychje> how often does it freeze after you re-enable it?
<bqphone> well its like when i put the phone near me
<bqphone> and check in few minutes, i need to do that again
<lotuspsychje> hmmm
<lotuspsychje> bqphone: and you sure there's nothing wrong with your wifi signals itself?
<bqphone> its happening everywhere now
<lotuspsychje> i also got a bq 4.5 works like a charm on ota 10.1 here
<bqphone> and i am near my modem so the signal is full
<lotuspsychje> bqphone: you tested on several wifi points?
<bqphone> was working perfectly also and sudenly its annoying
<bqphone> yea, at home at work and in cafe
<dobey> ah, messaging-app was fixed 10 hrs ago, but that isn't in the latest image
<bqphone> same story
<lotuspsychje> bqphone: ok, here what you can try, to set your phone to defaults again
<lotuspsychje> bqphone: see if it makes a difference
<bqphone> okay
<lotuspsychje> bqphone: if not working: check the bugs url in our topic
<lotuspsychje> bqphone: if your bug isnt there, make a new one
<lotuspsychje> bqphone: you can also check whats going on from terminal with tail -f /var/log/syslog
<bqphone> okay
<lotuspsychje> bqphone: check some wifi errors there
<bqphone> well terminal has just got an update and its not opening, i guess its time to restart the phone
<bqphone> i used the tail -f, should i get an error message?
<lotuspsychje> bqphone: play with your wifi now: disable/re-enable
<lotuspsychje> bqphone: youl get messages in the syslog
<bqphone> QObject::disconnect:Unexpected null parameter
<bqphone> before it wlan0: CTRL-EVENT-SCAN-Started
<bqphone> is that useful info? :)
<lotuspsychje> bqphone: not sure, how to debug myself..best to check if there exists a bug already, if not file a new bug
<bqphone> well thanks for your help lotus
<lotuspsychje> bqphone: did you refrsh phone?
<lotuspsychje> to defaults?
<bqphone> how do i do that?
<lotuspsychje> bqphone: system settings
<lotuspsychje> bqphone: backup your stuff before you do ok, pictures, files,etc
<bqphone> you mean reset it?
<bqphone> will do that later
<m0n5t3r_> um, did anyone else get this with a BQ Aquaris E4.5: phone turns off, won't start; I plug it in, says battery is at 29%, still won't start (shows me a battery with a hourglass on it)
<m0n5t3r_> then on subsequent checks battery percentage drops (20, 17, 16%...)
<m0n5t3r_> mkay, eventually it went back to 17% and now it boots
<bba> anyone recently (and successfully) followed the instructions at https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/phone/devices/porting-new-device/ to set up a development environment?
<patwest> Anyone know if there is a way mount exfat partitions on ubuntu touch?
#ubuntu-touch 2016-05-08
<kaisoz> Hi there
<NeKit> is it possible to load Ubuntu Touch for tablets in emulator?
<Tempuserid> Recomendations for a decent irc client for Ubuntu touch? The web client and the m10 browser don't play nicely if you switch away
<swalladge> Tempuse have you tried an irc app? (I had xchat or something similar installed out of the box)
<swalladge> Haven't actually tried it yet though - i tested sshing into a server with weechat running in a tmux session which worked ok, but same prablom with internet cutting as soon as switched away
<swalladge> (Although it kept the connection while in desktop mode whirhwas pretty cool) i hope they add settings to enable that in tablet/phone mode as well
<renee77> hi is there a way to install g++ on tablet?
<renee77> and vim only vi is availleble
<renee77> someone here?
<renee77> someone not enjoying sun here?
<renee77> I really would like some help, I am on ubuntu tablet. I know I can use sudo, but I wont receive updates then. And I was wondering it should be possible to use vim and gcc/g++ without loosing updates?
<renee77> By the way sdcard is only been seen in desktop mode
<brunch875> I don't think you'll lose updates. At least it didn't happen to me when I started apt-getting stuff
<brunch875> Man, thunderbird is a pretty great IM client. No wonder why empathy is gone now.
<brunch875> I wonder if we'll get this on utouch
<brunch875> cause I really like dekko :|
<Acou_Bass> empathy is gone? since when
<brunch875> It's not installed by default anymore
<Acou_Bass> aww lame, i liked it hehe
<brunch875> I like the online-accounts setup
<brunch875> set stuff system-wide instead of on each application
<Acou_Bass> i do hope ubuntu touch gets a good IM app
<Acou_Bass> thats one thing i loved about sailfishOS, the messaging app supported so many protocols all right there in one app
<brunch875> Yeah!
<brunch875> I'd rather have some sort of empathy in ubuntu too
<brunch875> have telegram in there
<Acou_Bass> the telegram app/scope is great
<Acou_Bass> trouble is, i dont use telegram and no one i know does either XD
<brunch875> huhu! I use telegram a lot
<brunch875> strongly dislike whatsapp
<Acou_Bass> i dont know anyone who uses whatsapp either
<Acou_Bass> all my friends use FB chat
<brunch875> Interesting...
<brunch875> I hate fb chat since they closed down the apis
<brunch875> I'd much rather have everyone using gtalk
<Acou_Bass> weirdly, the new API is actually better for 3rd-party clients, it supports history/group chats far better than the old xmpp one
<brunch875> there's a new api?
<Acou_Bass> yeah, pidgin supports it as do a few others
<brunch875> ... :o
<brunch875> I'm surprised!
<brunch875> Thunderbird is lagging behind, then!
<brunch875> No support for new facebook API
<Acou_Bass> as i said its not XMPP, but it supports the group chats far better + actually has history
<brunch875> And you say pidgin supports it?
<brunch875> I stopped using pidgin with the introduction of empathy back then
<brunch875> wanted to give it a try and I kinda sticked to it
<Acou_Bass> ahh maybe the facebook thing is still a plugin, but i imagine itll get merged into pidgin at some point if not already
<brunch875> ¿Do you use pidgin yourself?
<Acou_Bass> nah i use bitlbee hehe
<Acou_Bass> which also has the plugin ;D
<NeKit> how much is Ubuntu Tablet usable for things like simple code editing?
<brunch875> I don't have the tablet, but it should be pretty decent
<brunch875> I mean, it comes with vim core installed
<brunch875> I remember using apt-get for a bunch of stuff
<NeKit> I was trying to find some videos on YouTube, but at most seen GIMP running
<brunch875> So probably you can also get some plugins like YCM
<NeKit> it can probably run most of desktop apps, or?
<brunch875> most?
<brunch875> I'm strongly skeptical about that
<Acou_Bass> ive only used libertine (the XMir container thingy) on nexus 4, and it runs anything i throw at it
<Acou_Bass> obvious things like steam or whatevre aside of course
<brunch875> is it so?
<brunch875> I must admit I am impressed then!
<Acou_Bass> it doesnt run everything perfectly, and there are a few annoying bugs
<Acou_Bass> like in libreoffice sometimes the menus up top dont work right
<brunch875> Have you tried some coding platforms like eclipse?
<brunch875> does that work?
<Acou_Bass> didnt try it, i dont code xD i did try emacs though
<brunch875> :D
<Acou_Bass> i couldnt figure out where emacs actually saves its configurations though
<Acou_Bass> so didnt get too far with it
<brunch875> I can't wait until it arrives on the uphone
<brunch875> damn, now you're getting my hopes up
<brunch875> I thought only about 40% the stuff would work
<NeKit> I thought of getting Unity 8 running on mine x86 tablet, but desktop version doesn't seem to work even on laptop
<Acou_Bass> like i sid its not perfect... dont expect miracles, but by the time it actually hits stable, i imagine it should be working pretty well xD
<brunch875> I also hope that Qt gets stronger
<Acou_Bass> remember youre basicaly just running the 'legacy' app in a container, the only bit thats a bit fiddly is the XMir compatability layer
<brunch875> my biggest concern is the ARM architecture shutting down all old programs due to dependencies
<Acou_Bass> so theres not much reason to assume things wont work unless theyre fairly heavy on the graphics and so the xmir thing messes it up
<Acou_Bass> that could be an issue i guess hehe, but i thought ubuntu had fairly good ARM support in its repos
<brunch875> To be honest, as long as I can get opencv to work exactly the same as in my laptop, I'll be all set to go
<brunch875> + vim with plugins and crap like that
<Acou_Bass> opencv?
<brunch875> open computer vision
<brunch875> libraries for programming eyes on the pc :D
<Acou_Bass> does vim run in libertine? or is it ntive
<brunch875> what's libertine?
<Acou_Bass> the legacy app container thing
<brunch875> eeeuh I suppose it'll work in both sides
<Acou_Bass> like i said my main problem with libertine is i dont know where the config files get stored, so getting vim plugins working on it might be a bit fiddly
<Acou_Bass> thats why i gave up on emacs withit
<brunch875> it should all get put in /opt, right?
<brunch875> either in /opt or at home
<Acou_Bass> no the containers are stored in your /home
<brunch875> that's where I'd look at
<Acou_Bass> but i dunnno if the containers mount /home/phablet as the homedir for the applications
<Acou_Bass> or if it has its own /home dir inside it
 * brunch875 has no idea
<Acou_Bass> im probably over-thinking this, but i have no idea either
<Acou_Bass> :P
<hello_there> Anyone here? 😃
<brunch875> Of course!
<Acou_Bass> heey folks, im trying to use sshfs to mount my ubuntu touch phone easily (my USB port is a bit flaky, so figured this would be easiest) however i keep getting connection reset by peer... anything i can do here?
<popey> Acou_Bass: does it reset when the phone locks and the cpu suspends?
<Acou_Bass> nope it just says connection reset by peer instantly
<Acou_Bass> ahhh wait, its working now - it was a local known_hosts problem :) XD
<Acou_Bass> i should probably go into town this week and find a dodgy dealer who will fix this USB port
<sebsebsebb> at last in here on this tablet. Convergence!
<brunch875> Jesus
<brunch875> my utouch just died out of the blue
<brunch875> won't power on
<brunch875> no led when plugged in either
<brunch875> sadface :c
<Acou_Bass> 0,o
<popey> hold power button longer than you think you need to
<brunch875> but there's no charging led anymore either :S
<brunch875> what the hell
<brunch875> popey is the phone necromancer
<popey> what charger you using?
<brunch875> I tried multiple
<brunch875> battery is full
<popey> which device?
<brunch875> E4.5
<brunch875> it's back to normal now
<popey> :)
<popey> holding power worked?
<brunch875> yes
<popey> awesome
<k1l> popey is the phonewhisperer
 * popey makes a mark on his beadstead
<brunch875> damn, you can't imagine how thankful I am for this
<brunch875> I was setting up my alarm :P
<brunch875> I thought it was properly dead since LED gets turned on when plugging whilst powered off
<k1l> but most smartphones do have a "hold power (+ vol up or down) for 30 seconds" firmware feature.
<brunch875> I suppose it was just in a deep ubuntu slumber
<Acou_Bass> at first i was worried you had the nexus 4 red light of death (which is usually an easy fix but one that everyone bricks it over)
<Acou_Bass> but then i realised you said no LED... ;0
<brunch875> yeah, I only now after a year realized uphone displays no lead while charging when awake :p
<brunch875> lead = led
<Acou_Bass> ;D
<Acou_Bass> id be curious to see what the LED light actually does thats useful, the nexus one is apparently quite active under android
<popey> turns out you can poke the LED in /sys/ somewhere to make it do whatever you want
<brunch875> that's pretty neat
<brunch875> I'll play with that tomorrow
<popey> i wrote a script to send random values that makes it disco freakout :)
<Acou_Bass> XD epic
<jfmcarreira> heyyy guys
<jfmcarreira> is it possible to flash ubuntu touch without ubuntu distro?
<Acou_Bass> yeah i did it with arch
<Acou_Bass> ubuntu-device-flash is in the AUR (three times...) as is phablet-tools
<stakewinner00> Acou_Bass, have you used the ubuntu sdk in arch too?
<Acou_Bass> i havent
<stakewinner00> i think will be interesting to port the sdk to other distros...
<Acou_Bass> im not much of a coder myself so havent actually tried to do anything besides use the automagic scope builder thingy, which i ran in a chroot hehe
<jfmcarreira> Acou_Bass: what if those tools are not part of the pkg system?
<Acou_Bass> well... i dunno what id do in that situation - luckily for me they were :P
<jfmcarreira> Acou_Bass: :)
<Acou_Bass> but surely a drastic solution such as a container would work? is it possible to pass adb over to a container?
<Acou_Bass> hm, quick curiosity question time - is there any way to tell ubuntu touch what to do when i press my bluetooth headset buttons? for some reason the back/forward buttons seem to turn volume up/down
<mimecar> hi
<Acou_Bass> ahoy
<Gostdog> Hi there
<Gostdog> i've touch on my nexus 7 but there is no gimp or libreoffice installed. How do i do that?
<jfmcarreira> anyone here trying ubuntu touch with multi room?
<jfmcarreira> multirom*
<swalladge> so if i turn on read/write system to use apt-get i have two questions: 1. can i temporarily disable it to get system/ota updates (or force the updates)? 2. if i break the entire system, is there an official image i can flash back on for factory default?
#ubuntu-touch 2017-05-01
<sebsebseb> two months to go RIP !
<fx-> what about installing ubuntu-touch on lenovo yoga 2 ?
<fx-> last time i checkd it wasnt quite there yet
<fx-> but that was quite some time ago
<fx-> any hope yet ?
<sebsebseb> fx-: uhmm its dead didn't you see the news?
<fx-> no, wsp ?
<sebsebseb> fx-: however ubports is forking ubuntu touch,  and yunit is doing unity 8 for desktop
<sebsebseb> community works
<sebsebseb> what's w sp ?
<fx-> havemt heard the news
 * sebsebseb hopes some of the people in this channel, will get invovled with the community forks !
<sebsebseb> fx-: wow you must be so out of Linux news, it was all over the place this april
<sebsebseb> Mark Shuttleworth decided to drop Ubuntu touch, and both versions of Unity
<fx-> auch
<sebsebseb> Ubuntu 17.10 wil use GNOME 3 shell by default
<sebsebseb> and future veresions so ubuntu 18.04 etc
<fx-> well, gnome looks interesting, but isnt for me tho
<sebsebseb> fx-: however ther eare community developers who want to continue ubuntu touch that's one group, ub ports
<sebsebseb> and then theres also another group who want to contine unity 8 for normal computers, yunit
<sebsebseb> fx-: I do like GNOME 3 Shell, but it got a bit boring a few years back really since constant use, but I do like it
<sebsebseb> just been playing around with extensions for it actusally
<sebsebseb> that can improve it
<fx-> im all about clean desktop and as few background abnormalities as possible
<fx-> gnome seems to be bloated
<fx-> just my opinion
<sebsebseb> fx-:  you men not so much by default ?
<sebsebseb> yep unity was good for enough tehre, but not that much
<sebsebseb> nd not classic look
<sebsebseb> fx-: gnome 3 is modern
<sebsebseb> fx-: but also a bit old now, since it was started in like 2011
<sebsebseb> but a modern interface yes
<fx-> yeah.. looks interesting
<sebsebseb> it is good to use
<sebsebseb> but I like unity now a lot as well so hmm and that's both versions 7 and 8
<sebsebseb> fx-: I have three ubuntu devices
<sebsebseb> well my tablet is broken really now!
<fx-> couldnt keep up with u ?
<fx-> tablet, that is
<fx-> ;)
<sebsebseb> fx-: I have three Ubuntu devices, but my tablet went away for repair with osmeone I know, but now its more broken really !
<sebsebseb> fx-: certain hardware components all joined together so,  not so simple to just replace the faulty part
<sebsebseb> the cracked part
<fx-> right
<sebsebseb> in hind sight I may have not given to him like that, it was't major cracks
<sebsebseb> fx-: but yes bq 4.5 ubuntu phone and mx 4, you see why I like unity 8 now
<sebsebseb> the desktop previews were well just previewers but intersting to in the desktop.  and been using unith 7 more on computer last two years to
<sebsebseb> fx-: anyway this stuff is open source, it will carry on under the community, but I don't think a fork of Ubuntu touch, will ever hit the main streame now or get anywehre close.  Canonical at leawst had a chance at gettung more hardware deals, or so people thought
<fx-> hmom
<fx-> i wonder why it all went under-the-carpet
<fx-> seemed to be doing fine
<sebsebseb> fx-: I think since wanst' making Canonical money
<fx-> all phones sold out
<sebsebseb> also there was a lot of work to come on Ubuntu touch yet
<sebsebseb> changing everything from click packages to snappy
<sebsebseb> changing the base from Ubuntu 15.04  to Ubuntu 16.04 that kind of wstuff
<fx-> guugle drowned it
<fx-> :D
<sebsebseb> who ?
<fx-> google and android didnt like the idea prolly
<fx-> what if anyone could get open-phone/tablets and set it up for some kind of opensource os
<fx-> doh
<fx-> no more control
<sebsebseb> fx-: well at least theres jollas salifish os still :)
<fx-> wazdat ?
<sebsebseb> from former Nokia developerws who wern't happy when Microsoft got therre Nokia deal a few years back
<sebsebseb> fx-: so they carried on the meego projedcdt or osmething like that, but as there own os
<sebsebseb> its quite a good one
<sebsebseb> but I think most people who use it are from mainland Europe
<sebsebseb> fx-: where you from?
<fx-> northern europe
<sebsebseb> fx-:  which country ?
<fx-> what does it matter ?
<sebsebseb> fx-: may be able to get some sort of jolla phone a bit eaiser
<sebsebseb> depending on where you are :)
<fx-> i want *nix on my phone
<sebsebseb> fx-: that is Linux
<fx-> which isnt apple
<sebsebseb> fx-: jolla uses wayland and btfs even
<fx-> k
<fx-> sebsebseb: thanks for a chat man
<fx-> cya around
#ubuntu-touch 2017-05-02
<matv1> hi, will agps service still remain functional on ut after june? is there any timeframe set for that to end?
<jnxd> Hello. can anyone help me with backing up my contacts locally? I plan to flash my bq to android. Thanks
<davmor2> matv1: it will remain working as it is as far as I am aware.
<davmor2> jnxd: why not just use google to sync it
<jnxd> davmor2: Just to keep a local repo. Also, I have had some troubles with proxy and I'm not sure how well the sncing is happening
<matv1> davmor2 thats good to hear. so does that mean even beyond 2017?
<davmor2> matv1: no idea, but the package won't be removed it is on the device.  Might not be available to the updates from ubports though
<davmor2> matv1: also depends on the backend service still being there which is here
<davmor2> matv1: and them never changing their api
<mcphail> jnxd: https://gurucubano.gitbooks.io/bq-aquaris-e-4-5-ubuntu-phone/content/en/chapter9.html
<jnxd> mcphail: thanks. seems to have done the trick
<jnxd> anyone else here who did something similar?
<jnxd> I mean changed to android recently? did anyone use anything other than BQ's android rom?
<mcphail> jnxd: i couldn't find an alternative for my e4.5
<jnxd> mcphail: lineage only seems to exist for vegetalte
<mcphail> yep. nothing for krillin
<mcphail> the bq rom is old, but fairly stock. Install twrp, get root and enjoy. Works fairly well
<jnxd_> mcphail: did you say anything? I got disconnected
<mcphail> the bq rom is old, but fairly stock. Install twrp, get root and enjoy. Works fairly well
<mcphail> with some of the apps2sd apps, the bq phones are powerful enough
<mcphail> perhaps not so great from a security point of view
<jnxdjnxd> Okay I was trusting the magic-device-tool to help me switch to android, but unfortunately it doesn't work. any instruction manual? for e5
#ubuntu-touch 2017-05-03
<Walex> according to a blog post the app store is supposed to disappear only at the end of 2017, but currently it seems dead for me: the listings come up, but when I try to install an app, the app page ios blank. Is this permanent?
<Walex> Also, "Here" seems to have been disabled, but that's a secondary issue.
<Walex> Ah sometimes if I wait for a *long* time (5-20 minutes) the app page opens.
<lefizik> hey guys
<lotuspsychje> lefizik: welcome
<lefizik> is there any way to install ubuntu touch on samsung galaxy core prime sm-g360h ? cz i was following this instruction https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/phone/devices/installing-ubuntu-for-devices/
<lotuspsychje> !devices | lefizik
<ubot5`> lefizik: You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<lefizik> and struggling with many things
<lefizik> yes the thing is i didnot find my device in this list
<lotuspsychje> lefizik: also ubuntu-touch will not continue in the future (from canonicals view)
<lefizik> and should i give up installing ubuntu on my phone?
<lefizik> huh
<lotuspsychje> lefizik: that depends on what you want
<lotuspsychje> lefizik: in june, official updates will halt
<lotuspsychje> lefizik: if your fine with that, you can install anyway
<lotuspsychje> lefizik: i still use my bq 4.5 as daily driver
<lefizik> even tho my device is not offically supported? u just couldnt install it
<lotuspsychje> lefizik: only if someone ported it for your device
<lotuspsychje> lefizik: also check the ubports website
<lotuspsychje> lefizik: they will continue the project
<lefizik> sorry sir but i didn't understand how should it be?
<lotuspsychje> lefizik: ubuntu-touch doesnt work on every device
<lefizik> yes i see now
<lotuspsychje> lefizik: for devices not officially supported, you need a port
<lefizik> how do i get port?
<lotuspsychje> lefizik: its complicated.. check the porting guide in the topic
<lefizik> https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/start/ubuntu-for-devices/porting-new-device this one ?
<lotuspsychje> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting
<lefizik> i will try thanks for help mate
<lotuspsychje> lefizik: no sweat
#ubuntu-touch 2017-05-04
<mimecar> hi
<grandrew> :(
#ubuntu-touch 2017-05-05
<walex_> looks like the ubuntu app store works again
<CoderEurope> walex_:  Does it ?
<walex_> well i just managed to install some apps inluding this one "chatter" right now
<walex_> yesterday the app catalogue worked but not the app downloads
<walex2> so i am sad that ubuntu.phone is eol, but ill continue to use it. just downloading apps on my m10, spare e4.5 and main e4.5
<walex2> i know someone who is still using a palm pilot...
<CoderEurope> we need a guide for this in the Ubuntu wiki - http://blog.bhdouglass.com/openstore/web/2017/05/02/the-openstore-upgrade.html
<CoderEurope> Porting-able ? https://www.theverge.com/circuitbreaker/2017/5/5/15558122/amazon-echo-touchscreen-image-leak
<walex2> very good news about openstore
<CoderEurope> walex2: How do you make the switch thou ?
<walex2> hope they have a donation page i like to fund things id like to continue to exist
<walex2> ro make rhe switch i guess one uses uApp or loads a suitably crafted update
<CoderEurope> walex2: Look under 'Donate' at the top: https://uappexplorer.com/faq
<walex2> or maybe just open terminal and edit a config file with an url
<CoderEurope> but I would use Bountysource.
<CoderEurope> hangon.
<CoderEurope> walex2:  https://www.bountysource.com/teams/ubuntuopenappstore/issues?tracker_ids=15833459
<CoderEurope> about $100 for each should do it :D
<CoderEurope> popey, Is the bhdouglass OpenStore going to integrate seemlessly - or do I need to opt-it-in ?
<popey> CoderEurope: no idea, sorry.
<CoderEurope> okay np
#ubuntu-touch 2017-05-06
<CoderEurope> Why didn't this come out ? https://www.smartprix.com/mobiles/meizu-pro-5-ubuntu-edition-p11016hj4hiu
<CoderEurope> or did it ?
<Ferdie> Hey guys!
<Ferdie> Still hanging on?
#ubuntu-touch 2017-05-07
<adamFromSomewher> Hi there
<adamFromSomewher> guys, there's something wrong with images server :/
<adamFromSomewher> look: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24530968/
<adamFromSomewher> The same happens when I want to create an image with Ubuntu SDK shiny GUI tool.
<danielthebague> what can i do with my ubuntu bq aquaris e4.5 now?
<danielthebague> just out of interest
<k1l_> flash android?
<danielthebague> will it take the latest android
<lpotter> keep using it...
<danielthebague> true i could keep using it
<danielthebague> was thinking if i flashed android it wouldn't have near as good battery life on it as with ubuntu
<lpotter> I would think android has more agressive power handling
